# DMS Ry, One Man's Journey - Track and layout



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah, since we have gone beyond the realm of "Leveling Turnouts", and a number of you "need more input", It's time to start something new!! Thanks everyone for your help so far! Now, if Greg could re-submit my switch pics here, we'll be off!! Thanks again Greg.


So, I added the long guard rail today! It is 27 feet long on a real switch. I used rail about 11.25" and filed the ends to a shallow angle, matching what I saw. BTW, I revisited the same switches on Sunday afternoon for a short get away with My Wife. A little ride to measure more details. Handy having them so close also. The area for you is called "Tully", and is not much more these days than the two sets of cross-overs and a small building to control them. It is 4 miles West of Dragoon.


At this point I have the straight stock rail completely spiked down. The long guard rail is also! The rest will be complete over the next two weeks, as I am waiting for more parts to show! In the mean time I will build all the necessary installation tools I will need in the future for more of these switches!


So - We can go from here Guys, it's all fun, and lots of pushing the limits!! 


Thanks again , 


Dirk - DMS Ry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look great! What code rail is it? 

Alan


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

That is crazy nice! Can't wait to see something run through it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I barrowed this from the "Leveling Turnouts" thread to help give a foundation for my work without re-explaining it over again folks. 

I live in S. E. Arizona, at 4700 foot elevation, 1 mile West of the Dragoon Summit, built by the SP in 1881 - reaching Dragoon in June, coming from Yuma on the way to El Paso, TX. It is dry here, yes, not as HOT as Tucson or Phoenix can become, maybe up to 100 for the higher temps most of the time, snow comes twice in winter getting down to 10-15 during cold spells that go away in a few days, the sun comes out and it gets warm again!! I live just about 1/4 mile above the tracks, N., and watch real stuff go by all day!!!! This am there was a great multi - media freight that went by! I like all the colors on cars, great for ideas - ha, toooo many of 'em !! 

Most of my track is built above ground, ties glued with Tite Bond 3, then Min Wax stains over the ties and the glued areas also. WE get rain. Lots of Monsoon stuff in the summers. Nothing glued this way has been affected at all. I have some cribbing walls built of cedar strips only glued, with/out stain, for a couple of years, - nothing has happened to 'em. The ties - redwood 2x4's cut into 3/8" squares, from 3.5 in long blocks, are glued to Hardy board 8" trim siding, one full size and the second 4 in. wide for the roadbed, good ballast fill will fall off the sides naturally. I'm running a double track main, so the two 8" Hardy boards have a space between them of about 1.5 inches for drainage into the dirt fill up to the roadbed surface. The two layers for the roadbed are also glued with Tite Bond 3, with the 4in. piece on top - primer side up, these are glued and screwed to a modified ladder system built from landscape pipe for the balance of the support structure. Risers are cemented each 2 feet, 10-12 inches in the ground. None of the support system will show once back filled with dirt and scenery. 

What's that, oh ya the BIG ? 

OK boys, grab a chair and sit down!! 

The switch is made from rail, - 6 feeeeet long. It is a number 14, a copy of the main-line switches here. These are for all the primary main line work. Number 10's and 8's will work for sidings and less important rail work.... All rail is aluminum - code 250. And the frogs are machined brass parts - with the rails screwed to the rear of the frog itself. Switch Crafters did all my custom mill work on the rails and frog, with guard rails also. I, however, now am going to make my own guard rails on the straight stock rail side only, after seeing the real ones again a few days ago. These a very long, like maybe 12-15 feet long, and are spring loaded and do not have the bent ends typical of a guard rail. So I will make something also quite long - just filing a shallow angle on each end to pull the flanges in when the wheels go thru. So why did I go with custom switches you might ask? They were very reasonable and very affordable. The work is just what you see, fantastic. I have done a lot to set it up and get it right and on ties, still need to make installation tools to make it real easy to build and lay all my following switches in the future. And I wanted a smooth flowing switch that was not a problem, for any loco to get thru, or set of cars - or heaven forbid - maybe even a long train someday! Frankly, these cost far less for the parts than if I bought something already made on ties, the mill work is consistent, which gives good service across all following switches. A win- win ... 

They look fantastic too. I like 'em... let's play trains Guys!!!!! 

Also, I probably should mention that all the small pins are no. 20 x 3/8ths long brass - round heads. They are soldered to the underside of the brass point spreaders, as well as the "pc strip" throw bar, that is copper clad on the bottom also. All the pins are cut off near the 1/4" puddle of solder, and hand filed down to a smooth finish, about 1/16" high. This way - they will not snag on anything that may get under the moving parts, no never... well. I use a 250 watt soldering gun, for fast work here. The idea is to have a consistent tight fitting, yet is free to move with out drag. A easy way to go. Always the same results too! Frankly, I am totally amazed how well the points are working now!!! This has to be the best switch I have built in my life!! The brass spreader ends overlap the stock rails ( underneith ) and do not allow the points to float up during movement! I have built switches for HO and HOn3 since my teens, so this is my first BIG switch. What a world of difference, so much more enjoyable to work on!! 

A couple of mornings ago, I went down to the tracks and took pics of the low profile switch motor drives that move a real switch. I intend to build covers that look the part to hide linkage from the throw bar to the bell crank dropping thru the roadbed surface, below to a gear - reduction drive system, with tiny servo based motor, that operates on 3-5 volts. I will run these from a 6 volt solar battery for the system. No noisy air compressors driving air rams for me! I expect to set a voltage, such that the points will take 3-4 seconds, not over 5 seconds to fully move! 

It has taken me about 2 1/2 years to get to where I can start laying rail. Design work was just like a real railroad, walking and figuring, no paper plans here.. would not work at all! 

Dirk, - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I do not know how many folks I have talked too... If one comment would come up it was always this - they wish they had built larger curves.... I did not want this to happen to me. I am building with plenty of open space. This will be my first and my last out door layout, so I decided "I had to get it right", the first time. I have made errors that have been rectified during the process, and I'm sure there will be others to follow later. It is all good, and I keep learning how to build outdoors!! I have not been in a rush or a hurry so a great deal of time passes, giving me the opportunity to see problems occur that might need to be changed sometimes, so these have become my learning lessons! So Far - I'm keeping up with my lessons and not creating long term problems with this. 

As far as a leveling issue with this switch - no. I did the work needed to avoid that concern in the first place. The road bed does sit level side to side, as it is on a straight section of the mainline. However what may not show, is the .25 % grade up hill from the frog towards the points. Or my work to make the switch area (level), straight thru the length of the switch, all during the road bed construction, which included using a 6 foot long aluminum straight edge to keep the ladder system, the road bed and then the ties all on a "plane surface" , checking and working with each layer of the process - with out any drops or low spots in the area of the switch, or bumps too! My ties are glued last, just like a indoor layout. Then they are top sanded with a very long sanding board I built for my R/C airplane wings - typically used to sand all the ribs flush to each other!! It is built from 2 aluminum angles, with 80 grit paper glued on the sanding surface. 

The one thing I have also learned is the ease with which adjustments can be made or problems rectified using the PVC pipe, it is simply a matter of cutting and gluing. So mistakes never really become a big issue to fix. Let me tell you - building a large layout will come with many mistakes... There is so much I have to keep in my head all the time when I work on it. And so many sketches for this or that. One of my challenges was trying to figure out what and how I was going to attach wood ties to, to make this all work for me. Cement was out, and hearing from others is still a process filled with smoothness issues to get track even when installed...I have seen people us tile shims to make up for rough and uneven cement to get the track to flow evenly....It is all work, no matter..! 

The layout represents the present day as I see it here, and the best of the past also. There will be a Modern day Excursion Narrow Gauge train that is a separate included layout. The Main line basically represents a double track wandering through the AZ landscape, with a few points of interest from local areas here. The center piece will be Dragoon, as it is now and when there was a station, water tower, & the Wye for turning locos on - helpers. During the early diesel era, SP would assign Cab-Forwards to helper service, in the Tucson helper district, pushing unit trains from Tucson all the way to the Dragoon Summit, drop them off , turn and go back to Tucson. This did not last for ever, as the Wye was eventually ripped out.. Today, you can still see where it was laid..There is a remnant siding that was the West leg track for the Wye, which is used for set-outs of bad cars, or mostly track MOW equipment.! This is where I go to get close up pics of freight cars when they get dropped off for a week - till they get moved again! 

The first switch depicted above is located in the Dragoon area, is the East switch of the passing siding on the South Track, which is the East bound track, but is on the West side of the grade crossing at the summit. 

To be continued,.... 

Thx - Dirk - DMS Ry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I might add that my choices in the Hybrid ladder PVC system were based on my being able to stand on the two ladder pipes with a spread support of 24 inches under neath. I started out using 1" sched. 40 pipe for the runners, this supported me well. Then I tried Composite decking material ripped into 3 parts... It was stronger, but cost a lot more, and has a flat top surface which is nice, but that was all. When I went back for more last winter, the price had gone up almost 10 bucks for one piece of decking. Boy what a shock that was - no way was any more coming home with me. So right in the store I reconfigured my work up to this point. I settled on the next larger size of PVC pipe, moving up to 1 1/4" sched. 40 pipe. The price was nominal over the 1" stuff, so does not make an impact on me. It is even stronger yet. It is also easy to insert a smaller 1" joiner system I came up with to splice the pipe into a continuous runner without bumps, allowing me to just keep adding pipes together, as progress moves on. So this leaves me moving ahead with normal progress, but also doing re-work on older sections to bring them up to the new standard... fun 

I have a rule here tho, "No Walking on the Track".... 

I have noticed when I visit other layouts, that some have this very same rule. Not everyone does.... 

My other rule - simply ......... "Have fun" 

THX again,... Gents, 
Dirk - DMS Ry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell me more about the spring-loaded setup on the guard rails on the prototype. Never seen such a thing. Do you have a picture? 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I did get my order in the mail this week. I can proceed with the throw bar linkage to the bell crank set-up, hidden under the low profile switch machine, and on to the gear reduction motor in a sealed box. This will keep me busy for a bit. I have added 24 feet of 8" & 4" road bed surface to continue the straight trackage, East over the Summit/grade crossing. The 24 ft is actually past the grade crossing. The switch depicted above is to the West of the grade crossing about 15 ft. My whole short term goal is getting the grade crossing built, with track laid. I will be needing this crossing to work on freight cars I build - longer cars that is - as they will need to be checked for car bottom to rail clearance. Longer cars create a lower clearance issue as they pass over the grade crossing, esp. since mine follows the actual crossing here. You see, it goes downhill in both directions on each side of the crossing. I am building my track work to match. Heading West track runs at a .25% downhill grade, and heading East it runs about .12% downhill, past the Railroad station. This is needed to check locos ( a SD90Mac is over 80 feet long ) I am building, and 80ft. and 90ft. cars I want to build. So this is a practical project for me to complete, not just working on the RR!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is an interesting comment about a spring loaded guard rail. I see no real benefit from it as the guard check and guard face much comply with the FRA standards. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

After thinking a little more on this maybe you are refering to a spring frog where the wing rail is held tight against the point and is spring loaded. Later RJD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well RJD, thanks for adding your input here! 

I am building a number 14 switch on my layout. I have visited switches nearby that are also number 14, on UP's mainline. Greg asked this above also, I sent a pic to him via e-mail. Frankly, I do not understand what they have going on with this switch. I have pics of the 27 foot long guard rail, in both the open and closed positions...( each on different switches )... mmm?!! Looking the pix over more - I do not see any linkage or mechanism that would "move" the guard rail with the point movement... So I'm at a loss here. 

As someone stated in "leveling turnouts", a high-speed number 20 seems to be the correct switch with the movable frog you mention above. The frog on these switches (num. 14) are fixed and both sides open regardless of the points position!! 

So what do you think? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Picture from Dirk of the frog:










Here's a picture of the spring loaded guard rail...










From Dirk:

"Here is the guard rail you asked about. It is 27 feet long, and you'll notice is "closed" or tight to the stock rail. I assumed that the heavy wire in a 1/2 circle shape were springs to load it towards the stock rail. This would definately pull flanges away from the frog area!! 

The ends are double ground to shape, rather than the typical bends like on the opposite side of the switch, also shown.
As this is not a no. 20 switch with movable frog, everything looks fixed in place, only the points moving." 

Here's another "moveable" guard rail, in the open position from Dirk:










Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What fine work!


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummmm, I'm not sure you are looking at a "moving guard rail" but rather a guardrail that extends above the rail head to bear against the back of the entire rim rather than just the back of the flange. This gives the frog more protection at higher speeds. Guard rail looks closed in the first picture and closed in the second because of the angle they are taken from. If you can take a photo straight over the guard rail it should look like a 1.5 inch gap fro the flange. The springs are Pandrol E clips that hold the rail down and allow the rail to give on high lateral loads and return to the proper location afterwards. The clips I doubt the guardrail has any intentional spring closure, the railroads learned the hard way that the springs break at the most inconvenient times. That is why spring frogs have fallen from favor. Since the diverging route has a standard guard rail this must be a seldom used crossover.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the first picture, the angle of the "closed" side is more head on than the angle of the rail on the diverging leg that shows the flangeway... so that's definitely not a trick of the photo. Further confirmation by looking at how the two guard rails have vastly different attachment mechanisms. 

And, seriously, if it's not sprung, how (excuse the expression) the frig does the wheel get through there? 

I also see a lot of springs used on turnouts still, so while the railroads might not like them, it does not mean they don't exist. 

Also, a crossover would use the diverging route, the guardrail in question is for the mainline route... so that logic seems backwards to me. 

There must be a better explanation for the first picture. 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll throw in my 2 cent's and my experience. The picture of the guard rail looks to me as a high speed turnout. Tie clips are pretty common for turnouts. Here's my explanation for why the straight leg of the turnout has a longer guard rail, verses the diverging leg. First turnout speeds are ONLY when going through the diverging route. Track speed in the picture might be 60 mph but thru the turnout it's most likely 35 mph freight & 50 mph for passenger. The longer guard rail keeps the wheel in gauge and from picking the point of the frog at a higher speed. Where as if your going through the diverging leg your speed is reduced, and the 'risk' of picking the point would be lower thus a standard length guard rail. 
Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure this would not be typical for all switches of this type, but the speed limits just below me are 45 mph - day & 40 mph night, but the curve leading to Tully - where the crossovers are located - has a train set at 40 mph day or night. The grade is about 1.4 - 1.5 percent also, going away from Dragoon towards Benson..WB...& downhill. 

My on site viewing of this has all parts at a level height to the stock rail, not raised. The first pic is "closed" and the second is "open", hence their inclusion for comparison here. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Some times track speeds are lower then turnout speeds, but generally not. 
But my guess was based of the angle of the frog, and the turnouts I've been over! Interesting that a different speed for day and night. I've never seen that in a timetable before. Can you see the speed board? I would like to see a picture of that! 
What subdivision is this on? 
Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig, 
I believe the sub is "Lordsburg", NM. It covers the area from Tucson, AZ - Eastwards to Lordsburg. Maybe beyond...? towards El Paso, TX.?? 

What I was "told" regarding the sign boards was how I explained it. I could be wrong on this. Still learning!!! 
It is a yellow arrow pointing down with the numbers one on top of the other.. They face both directions of travel, and on both main tracks... 

Where do you run? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

The link below is to the L.B. Foster Rail Products trackwork catalog. 

http://www.lbfoster.com/Rail/rail_pdf_profiles/LBF_Rail-Trackwork.pdf 

Download it and look at the U-69 Design Restraining rail on page 21. This is the type guard rail on the tangent path of both pictures above. The only thing that the spring clips do is hold the parts together. 

and yes I use Chrome, sorry about the html garbage below.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That pdf agrees with what I said about the turnout being a high speed turnout. "Reduce the risk of flange climb derailment and to control wheel and rail wear" This would imply to me that it's mainly for high speed turnouts. 
Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A couple days ago I drove out to the switches of discussion here, and took a good look! Things were different! 

Regarding the cross-over sets, 3 of 4 switches have the sprung extended guard rail. The 4th has a standard guard rail, but will not need one as it is generally a trailing point switch in use ( frog first ! ) If I got that right...? 

All the other long guard rails were open today! And I looked more carefully also. They sit 1 1/2 inches higher than a running rail in the open position. 

However, even after that trip, I do not see how they close or move, or for that matter do they need to close at all? I know the one before was definitely closed tight and flush to the rail top...not room for a piece of paper between the rails - then...? 

The reference to LB Foster was a very good read also - thanks for adding this item here! 

Thx - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't move. 

Under normal conditions the wheels are steered by the taper of the wheel treads, the flanges only come into play in extreme conditions. All a guard rail does is keep the flange from getting too close to the frog point which could cause a derailment. 
If it was a spring loaded guard rail the force needed open the flange way could very easily derail an empty car at speed. The spring frogs mentioned earlier were only sprung on the divergent path, which would already have a speed restriction due to curvature, but it did eliminate the gap on the other path. As I said earlier, railroads have mostly abandoned passive sprung designs in turnouts in favor of movable point frogs and more recently flange-bearing designs. There are still spring frogs in service in locations that do not exceed their capacities or where replacing them doesn't make dollars or sense.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been distracted by other projects and some weather changes, from really cold and one very wet day, now back to heat for a while. I was also building a tender for a 4-truck Shay for a friend. My inspection flat car is about detailed, and started working up a 90 foot flat car ( making parts for 2 cars ). Having fun as always. 

Recently I have been doing more work on the frog area of the switch build. I found it necessary to adjust the frogs position within the wing rails. At first I had installed it too far away from the wing rail bend points. After moving it forwards some, I now have a frog assembly that allows wheels - trucks - to roll thru without any drop at all! There is just a small click-click for each truck passing thru the frog area, and cars do not even wiggle the slightest amount!! So I'm happy with progress so far. Need to make a couple more location tools or guides to build these with, but mostly about ready for more track, and the next switch! And today I was fine tuning a few spots and adding more spikes as I progress on this switch. I also "played" with 6 cars rolling 'em thru the switch. Will run a powered loco next time out and see how that works out. As it stands - wheels can not get close to any point that would cause a derail situ. And all the wheel back - spacing clearances are set and done also. 

So I guess it is about time to expand more ties and rail here! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been able to fine tune the inside curve section of track. I used an aluminum flat bar 48" long - 1/8" x 1" wide. I placed it on edge against the rail - holding both ends in place and allowing the mid section to form itself in a relaxed and natural curve. To this new line I adjusted and re-spiked the rail in place. It looks great and flows very smoothly now, visually. I then used the track gauges to match the outer curved stock rail to match for the same area. It is all down now! Most of the spikes are in place also. 

I need to work on the drive system for the points next. Having the linkage for the throw bar in place already, it will be easy to hook up to. 

I, out of curiosity, took a 100' tape measure and after several attempts starting at 30', continued to work up to a completed radius thru the switch curved section, on the diverging route, of 48 feet. This will never cause me a running issue for trains!!!! So may long trains run forever here!!!! This also exceeds my minimum curved radius - 45ft. - in general on the layout (for the main line), and a partial reason for using #14 switches in the first place! So it is all coming together. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm, well, I'll try a fresh pic for ya' all. 

 

This is what the new switch looks like with traffic passing by!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Picture looks good. Let's see some of the overall plan!  

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dragoon is near the Southern area of the layout. It is a miniature "Summit", with grades leading away and downhill in both the East & West directions. The curve shown with a SD70Mac is climbing East to the summit, on super-elevation... 

 

Looking East towards Dragoon, and early work on the roadbed before the switch work and track began.. 

 

Looking West at the grade x-rossing - Dragoon Summit, down the mainline towards the tunnels... 

 

A doctored photo showing what tracks are what, and other near by elements of the layout. 

 

Progress has moved well past the point shown here, but I will slowly get everyone caught up to the present...! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems that Cliffy also asked at one time for a track plan! Now Craig also!! And a recent post some one showed their back yard from a satellite view!! 
The only way I can have a "track plan" was to draw it as an over lay to a recent sate. pix from last June of AZ.. 
A regular plan just is not even possible to accomplish for an area this large...mmm 

 

For fun, a view about a year ago to the West of the large wash, on a curve heading to the bridges over the wash. 

 

Seems that this will do for the night - Wife's home work is done!! Movie time!! and it's late,...enjoy 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!

I want to come visit. I have family in Tucson...

Tell us more about your construction technique, how does it fare in the heat? 


Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree, WOW! 

How long are the main lines? Will you need to service your locos after one round trip









Alan


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried telling you, Greg that it was huge!  Dirk needs to get some work parties out to his place to help him lay down some track. Remember he's planning to handlay everything! 
Those #14 turnouts look small now.  
Craig


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I put on the Optovisors and searched the layout pic, but I can't find it. There must be a working Gold mine on your property somewhere! Grand plans! 
When my health permits I'll drive over and check out your progress. My pike would fit inside your reverse loop! 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Easter All, !!!!!! 

 

John, My closest Train neighbor to the West, How are ya buddy? What do you need to feel better?? take care! D - I do have a mine here!! indeed.. 

The Narrow Gauge line is what I'm working on these days. It is time to have trains running here. And a Friend from Houston, TX wants to come next New Years and He wants to RUN Trains!!! So do I, any one else? ha, ...hehe. 

Greg, - Development time has been a killer for me and pvc pipe does age sitting in the sun too! That said, I have also learned how to get around it, Pipe laying on the ground discolors and ages, fittings become brittle, but putting short pipe fillers into the top X-crosses gives me back the fitting to use and keep adding parts. Pipe placed in a vertical position seems to not catch the sun light enough to become a problem. Risers are cemented into a 12 inch deep holes. X-crosses sit on top to support twin pvc round pipe runners, now up-graded to 1.25 in. for the main, and still using 1.0 in. for the N.G. In the process of retro-fitting previous main line runners to the newer 1.25 in. pipes. And reusing the 1.0 in. on all current N.G. support work. 

My design differs from the typical "ladder" approach in that it uses flat runners that are screwed into pipe risers - creating a "shear load condition", supported by the screw hardware. I use the x-crosses to support pipe runners, in a "compression load condition", to me increasing the overall strength and safety of the system. The risers are spaced on 24 in. centers, giving a span load strength of over 15 times that of My 20 pound locos,- ( it will support My 155 pound weight ). All parts are glued and screwed together. 

The 8 in. cement trim boards are over laid onto the runners to lay track on. This will provide shade in the short term - mitigating further sun degradation - until it is all back filled with dirt and landscaped! Some of this structure has been in place for over 3 years during My design stage, and has really seen little damage per say. Now that I am fully into full time construction, I will be able to get caught up and move forward at a much faster pace at last! 

Steam5 - how long will your locos run for? That will determine service intervals, and maybe even realistic crew changes... more fun!! For now I'll just say the main is long enough!!!!!!!!!! bring battery locos!! 

Also guys - bare in mind My temps are in the 10 - 100 degree range, thru out the year here in the upper stratosphere of Southern AZ!! And once dirt covers all the structure, it will be mostly stable with in reason. 

Craig, do you want to be in charge of organizing work parties!??? :~} 

 

 

Lots of plant life has been installed in the area West of the large wash, which is being developed as a "Wilderness Area" and visitor viewing spot over looking the wash and long bridges... 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious, what's the average height of the roadbed going to be? 
You've almost got me convinced to stay w/45mm so I can bring stuff over to run someday....  

Craig


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Dirk, 
They found the Big C in my lungs, I've had 2 weeks of Radiation and 6 days of Chemo with much more spread over the next 6-7 weeks to go.... Once I beat it my Bro in law says were going Marlin fishing in Cabo! Then I'll make it your way. I'm only home on the weekends, weekdays in the city, I'm staying in my sister's guest house and she formed a 'posee' to take me to therapy. 
I believe if you spray paint your pvc pipes with uv proof paint they'll last longer. 
I hope your motivation outlasts your construction time, I've simplified half of my layout, out of ballast and onto raised planks, now I care less where the Javalina's go. That decision was pre diagnosis, just to get the pike out of my driveway.... 

I am impressed by your plans. Can't wait to see 'em run! 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig, the road bed is,... what the road bed is... ha 

Compared to what I might ask? Some is in cuts - below actual existing terrain, and other parts are lifted above the existing terrain, but regardless it will all get some kind of fill, to mimic real rail roadbed. 

Some block work - walls - will be built and stucco/rock covered to support ( hold back) hills or mountains next to pathways also. It will feel like you walk into a layout, much like an indoor one might be!! Inside the N.G. loop is a 30' x 50' area, which is for human use, to relax and run trains. It will be built about 3 ft. tall and blended into model scenery! The N.G. loop also - for instance - currently is on one end about 3-4 in. above ground, yet on the opposite end it is nearly 3 1/2 - 4 feet above the ground line. All this needs to be re-landscaped when complete! 

I know it will be a very "tough choice for you",.. but running on 45mm track is really SO WE can all run together!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And PLAY together!! 
Focus on what is important...! Having fun!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, maybe you'd better just come here first to hide from the posse'.... Down in the mine maybe, nobody will bother ya' there!! 

Call me when you think your about ready to ride over! bringing your dog or your horse!?? 


Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to clarify things some..... 

All curves are in the Prototype range... Min. main-line curves are no less than 45 feet Radius... up to 60 ft. radius, ( 120 ft. diameter ) 

All grades uphill came out to - after a great deal of design work and changes, and track separation - EB & WB came out to a mere 1.3 percent climbing, so with room to play a bit now, I will hold it to 1.5% up grade. Downhill gets up to 2.25 % down grade... 

So far the N.G. runs 1.5 % on the East end of the loop, while the West end is only 1.25 %., A branch line is up to 2.3 % already tho! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig, are you feeling a touch "ill" today..? 

Not at all like you to budge from Proto29... mmm 

Me thinks you've been out in the heat a bit toooo much! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, The posse makes the medicine go down, nice not to hafta do it alone.... 

NG s oft ran much steeper 3 -4%, doubling the hill was the norm. 

It'll be after, I wanna run trains not dreams! ha ha That's a pretty big playground to tempt Craig....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well the 'edit' didn't stick... 
Dirk, 
I'm a cat wrangler.... he's a herd. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is My first G-scale bash...a 7 bay covered hopper car, 37 in. long. 



And My first loco, SD70Mac, "Special Event" - WLMT... 
& My "Test & Research Tractive Effort Car", which can provide Dynamic coupler pulling effort while in motion. Measure coupler tractive effort, and also measure how much it takes to "pull a string of cars", used as a base line. This car can be used and compared with both on-board Amp & Volt panel meters built into the SD70 Mac loco, under the engine hood. 



And a splurge into non-reality, a very long SD60T-2R loco - bashed from everything I could get my hands on! 



Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Tried to view the pics, but flickr is saying they're "private". - Scott


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, How close am I to the "Real thing"? 

In the background .... 



Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

have selected for friends on all pix..mmm 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I changed the last pic, what do you get now!?? to public... 

I can see all my pix on My 'puter... mmm 


Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually John, I hope I don't run out of energy anytime sooon! I still need to build a "Home" also!!! 

Lots to work on here! The motivation will last for awhile I think. My Dad is 91 now and has really cut back on his needs, motivation, and energy. But he still rides a bike nearly every day!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

changed 'em all to public...D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, the mine is much farther to the left out of the sate view, shown! It is there! Less than 1/2 the property shows ... 

Dirk


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

try using the direct link to the photo..rather than the page the photo is on.. 

instead of this: 



















(note that the actual link to the photo alone should end in an image extension like .jpg or .gif or .png etc..) 

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I had been grabbing the HTML BB code lines - complete.. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you have it!









Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If I did as you said, It was not working for me??? 

I had to grab the HTML code complete under the sharing drop down box... 

THX - Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Scott - you live in Rochester, NY, - Do You know Kevin Lepel? Also a Large Scaler. I met Kevin in Phoenix years ago!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

fussy stuff here's the missing pix so far,, D 

The "Wilderness Area"...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Were you working with Rick on that worlds longest train venture? Have not heard from Rick in a long time, his facebook is not updated, and I believe the Dynamite and something railway is no longer the site for the effort? 

I watched the attempts several times on the live video... 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll enlarge the Map/plan also...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

"Were you working with Rick on that worlds longest train venture? Have not heard from Rick in a long time, his facebook is not updated, and I believe the Dynamite and something railway is no longer the site for the effort? 

I watched the attempts several times on the live video.." 


Greg, I was one of the many, many volunteers that helped and ran trains, which is where I really met a lot of the people I know now in G-scale!! 

Rick and Lori have moved to Wash. State. Do not hear from them ... 

The Dynamite, Rio Verde & Eastern RR. was used for all attempts in Scottsdale - from 4/2008 thru 3/2009. A total of 6 weekends and 12 days over that time period were used to run trains. We never got close, only up to 543 ft with 7 trains, 8 operators and 15 locos... 3 ft short of 3 scale miles. Needed 6.9 miles... 

Not sure who owns the property anymore...? 

Attempts were made in Kansas last year at the Convention, also unsuccessful...... 

Every one to me is missing the point!! Proof was in the pudding... No-one has made it and now HO is running trains in the 14-15 miles ranges, but not accepted by Guinness records as far as I know at this point. 

Not aware of any on going attempts in any scale currently ... 

If you have seen any of Tim's videos of the event or for Dan Hoag, there is a lot of shots of the work I painted for the event, plus more cars built also!! 

Interested? 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I watched the event, and knew it could never succeed. No way you could get that many people to individually run their trains the same speed. It could have been done with something like mth, where you can tell the loco to go a certain, repeatable speed no matter what the grade or load. 

DCC could have been used also if the locos were all speed matched. 

Yes, we love pictures! Post anything you think is interesting. 

Regard, Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 08 Apr 2012 04:20 PM 
Craig, are you feeling a touch "ill" today..? 

Not at all like you to budge from Proto29... mmm 

Me thinks you've been out in the heat a bit toooo much! 

Dirk 
I don't think so.  Well one of the interesting things about my conversion idea is that if say I wanted to bring over my locomotive and a caboose to run on 45mm, it wouldn't take to much time to convert back. Loosen the sideframe screws, pull out the extension piece, regauge the wheels, put back together. Voila back to 45mm

Craig


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow Dirk, that is going to be one big layout.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This is an update regarding mostly the N.G. loop progress, setting risers, and setting grades for the risers. 

This clearly shows the grade crossing at the summit, recently added risers starting at the summit, going in a counter clock-wise direction - heading East around the East end curve towards the rear passing siding area. Some more work is still needed on the main, also headed East, for about an additional 140 ft. to get the 48 ft radius curve located, installed and past an area such that I can focus on the N.G. line only. The N.G. loop inside the main will "block" reasonable access for construction of the main, making it very difficult to locate if I don't get it done first. 

 

At the rear of the loop is a passing siding, storage sidings, a couple of "steam-up" tracks for guests also. Before and after adding risers and setting grades. 


 

 

Looking at the passing siding towards the S-curve and on West towards the West Wye, and Branch line. In the foreground are the 2 staggered siding ends for Steam up, allowing 2 or more people to work at the same time. Farther along is a wash, with a 8 foot trestle spanning the wash. Then the start of the Wye switches. 

 

Looking back at the S-curve again, with an outside yard lead switch. 

 

The last 4 pix are dated 3-20, and the first was on 1-23. 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks great. Are you going to landscape around the risers or leave it as a raised layout?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While for now it looks like a raised layout, it will be completely filed with dirt and landscaped out to look like the AZ. country side I live in! 


Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats going to be a lot of dirt to more. I hope you have a 980 Cat loader and haul truck.  
At least a bobcat.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So far I have cheated some. 
Last year I installed a very large water tank - underground! I rented a back-hoe for the work, for a week! What fun and lots of work even using a large piece of equipment. I removed the dirt for the tank and spotted most of it in several mountains near the layout, but out of the way. I also dug up a long list of bushes and tree trunks that needed removing in a few hours while it was here. So much easier and faster than using my back for that kind of work too! Digging AZ. dirt is not the most fun thing to do in life! But we are motivated towards having a layout, so dig we must or no layout! 

Even at this early stage there is little room to move equipment around and place dirt for back fill as you might hope! A shovel and wheel barrow - fitted with a riding mower tire - makes easy work of back filling in tight places around the track support system. When I'm tired I do other stuff!! But, I want a layout!!!!! Wall work in some areas will preclude some of this also, but later - after track is in place!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I zero'd in on the sate. view to get a closer look and give a better view of the Dragoon area and the Narrow Gauge loop I'm building. Shows allot more this way too!! 

 

It was so close that you started slanting in on the ground plane to be this close or low to the ground!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And of course work eventually continues.... Hoping everyone enjoyed a nice Mom's day in your family! 

I do enjoy watching the blimps that fly past on occasion.... They generally follow the tracks for a road map..., not always - but most of the time! 

 

Work expands in the West Wye area... 

 

Looking on past towards the West branch line.. 

 

Looking at the future tunnel area to the base of the Wye! 

 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Nice to be able to spread out. Great start. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The S-curve has been built up with fill dirt here, most of the way! 

 

More over views of the West Wye... 

 

The branch line leading from the Wye, and further up into the branch a ways, and wrapping around a lake (future pond) .. 

 

 

 

Looking up the Wye base, before and after sinking risers. 

 

 

And a close up of cemented risers and filled dirt, water added to re-set the dirt fill on top of the cement, which allows a slow cure rate, and protects from the heat.also. 




And checking the rough grade for overall effect.!!




Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Recent plant additions also....a Pomegranate tree; a Star of Bethlehem, orange flowers; a Monkey flower 'jelly bean' - yellow flowers. And a few others ... 

 

In the fore ground - a Artemisia, pink oleander, and globe mallow, orange poppies ... 

 

Further work on the rail road tie steps up over the mountain 'pass'.... into the layout central area.... 

 

 

Dirk, 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A recent sighting here on a run thru freight!! N.S.came to town!

 


Dirk, 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

To follow up on progress on the Main line, moving from the 'Summit' East bound this shows more work.. 

 

 

 

This curve is laid out in the 48 foot radius range, with the inside track at 47'-4 inches. The curve is about 90 degrees of a circle, and leads into the Eastern x-ross over sets, located at a spot I will name as "Manzoro", which is near Dragoon! There will be a passing siding for helpers located here, and a RIP track also. The helper district starts at this x-ross over set, and helpers can push trains up grade for about 1100 feet. 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is quite an undertaking, Dirk..... It's sure looking good....

BTW, the Dynamite, Rio Verde and Eastern is being revived..... And is running nicely... 

Additional rolling stock and pulling power....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Stan, I missed seeing you at Dan's open house this year!!! Hope your doing well!! 

Thanks for dropping in here!! 

Yes, I was happy to hear & had heard of the recent improvements at the DRV&E!! 
Have you been by the DRV&E lately..? 

Dirk


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 14 May 2012 04:34 PM 
Hello Stan, I missed seeing you at Dan's open house this year!!! Hope your doing well!! 

Thanks for dropping in here!! 

Yes, I was happy to hear & had heard of the recent improvements at the DRV&E!! 
Have you been by the DRV&E lately..? 

Dirk 

Hi Dirk.... Sorry we had to miss Dan's but we were in San Diego that weekend for a family gathering... 

I spent 6-10 days at the DRV&E working with the owner, his right hand man and Damian to get the trains running... They converted everything to the Aristo REVOLUTION and they couldn't be happier as they have full control from the running deck all over the layout except the very far eastern edge where the trains go through the tunnel and behind the hill...

Damian is doing a fantastic job getting the place in shape.... Jim's added a lot of good rolling stock and rugged locomotives to handle the long runs....

Much has changed for the better....... New landscape lighting, smooth paths, water features, upgrading the town and tweaking the track.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm real HAPPY to hear this - all of it!!!!!! 

I had been invited up by Damian, but with a new child and all it did not work out yet! 

Glad you could be of such great service to them also! 

Would like to run my new SD90 chassis there sometime ... 

THX - Dirk


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Dirk,
Several times throughout the summer I get the Goodyear blimp that will circle overhead. Can't imagine what they are thinking. Maybe the black ops choppers will make a surprise visit some day....
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 14 May 2012 06:02 PM 

Would like to run my new SD90 chassis there sometime ... 


That would look fantastic on the DRV&E layout... Hook all the rolling stock on it and pull it all.... Long sweeping curves and gentle grades....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stan - Yep, and with 13.5 amp hour battery cap. & my Dual motor trucks it would pull on that layout - easily - 100 - 130 cars!!!! 

ALL by itself too... 

IF - BIG IF here - Damian has all the bad track replaced. 
... & This is not a reflection of His work either!!! 

A year ago I had a train wreck there, on what turned out to be "bad track" - only pulling 50 cars. Finally figured why we could not run a decent train on the layout??!. Damian was there and we had a long talk about this...! 

So I'm very hopeful for the improvements He is doing for Jim... When I'm ready to run the SD90,. hope you could be there also!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll will add the SD90Mac chassis here for all to see! 

 

This will be a large loco, using 13.5 Amp Hr batteries, single - or - dual motor power trucks fit it, designed weight of about 24-25 pounds, and a R/C aircraft ESC for throttle control management. Over 33 in. between the pulling faces of the couplers. All in 1/29 scale also!! The frame also sports a full length "I-beam" support frame under the deck, in the shadows ...

This is the chassis to date! I have been working on the rear coupler mount for a trial run, but...not there yet... 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mark, 

What do you live near that they would want to see - near you? 

Blimps are really cool to watch, not like flying in a plane at all! Way up and way down, and back up again, what a roller coaster ride they get!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a few moments to drag the SD90 chassis out side to try and measure the rough turning radius that resulted from it's build up, purely a result of it's own design needs and construction. I have ground some internal clearances for swing of the metal truck brackets, inside only - right up against the main I-beam itself, so that is as far as they can go!! 

Results using two tape measures showed "about" - now mind you,.... about 8.5 feet radius...Wow - far better than I could have hoped or even needed for that matter! 

I could be happy with like about 10 -12 -15 foot radius's for this loco, but 8.5',.. it will be a traveler now!!!! That small and I can run on a few other layouts also!! 

Happy Days and Summer is coming! Oh ya, it is hot out now! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Dirk,
I live 10 miles outside of Akron, Ohio and that's where the blimps home base is. It's just about a daily event to see them out flying around. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is some more dirt work. And got a big surprise last Friday also!!!! 

My track and switch order was dropped off by UPS!! A very special "brown day" for Me!! 

This is a continuation towards the West Branch line!! Moving away from the main loop! 

 

 

Inside a shipped switch box was this very 'geometric' surprise!! Could not resist a pic, of 12 number 8 frog assemblies. 

 

Much lays ahead N O W in the MOW dept for track work! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been pretty busy with the water hose of late here! Winds blow 15, 20, even 30 mph too often this time of year! and with both early and constant 90-95 heat, My plants are not happy for very long, then they need another I.V. of water to get by. One would think they were addicted to the stuff!! ha,.. :~} 

But I got ahead a bit today, this after noon! I have been picking away on a problem in our large wash, with plants at the top of the wash edge. I started digging and laying large rocks to build a 'rocky canyon' to hold the soil in place, and help make it easier to keep water on these plants. But today I went even further and added pipes and 'bubblers' for a future sprinkler system to take care of this once and for all. I think over the next 2 years I could work my way out of a job - as water master!!!!! maybe!!! 

Here's what I have been working on and the pipe work, before and after the dirt fill covered the pipes again. 

 

In the background are the 2 mains - the higher one is the up-grade, and the lower outside curve is the down hill line. And they both go across this large wash - the up-hill line on a 20 foot long deck bridge in 5 sections, while the other will be a 14 foot span one piece bridge!! Both mimmic the 2 bridges in Benson, AZ. 

 

Lots of trips to hand pick these boulders for this job, and some where just a bit too heavy for me to lift up into the back end of the Jeep... and then unload again at home. From there they got rolled into place in the wash, and set! A long break was in order when done!! 

 

Much will still need to be accomplished in this wash this summer, but the major plant problem is about under control for now! 

Here are some colors - White - yuccas flowers, purple/lavender on a Texas Ranger, and pink on a Oleander. Lots of color really help add to the basic dry desert patina, and the olive green of the Mesquite trees. 




Dirk 
DMS Ry. 
.... 'dmsry.blogspot.com', a new links page for me!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

If someone is organizing a work party for Dirk's "Layout of a Lifetime" please drop me a line. I'm a newbie and just now starting basic site building so I need all the contacts I can get.
Dirk, hope you have been working early in the AM's recently. One of these days I'll make the short trek from Sierra Vista.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello again Allen, Snuck in eh!! great!! 

As long as we are running in the triple digs for heat build-up, I'm mostly staying on the water brigade. WE are of course well over the century mark here, seeing 105 in the shade today even. This is a place that mostly only sees 100 as our highs. So it is a some what warmer year here!! 

I do get up and start watering about 5 a or may be 5:30 a to 6 a, till noon or so every day, and again at night about 5-6p till dark or after, using a flashlight at times - crazy way to water! Crazy Life - eh!!!? In between it is just tooo HOT.. 
A little work is still moving forward however. Been working on the tunnel area a bit more for the N.G. line. I'll get some pics in a week or so put up here also!! 

I think one of the things I have really enjoyed about sharing My layout here are the comments by others - used to describe such a large undertaking as this prototype sized layout. 

A BIG WOW. !!! 
I have heard "Super-sized" 
"Layout of a Lifetime"... 

These help Me to come to terms with the project and how best to describe it. They also help encourage me to keep going! 

Thanks Guys!! 
Dirk 
DMS Ry. 

PS - I would hate to be a slave driver this time of year in the heat.... so much for work parties - WE would need a big pool to work in!! ha 

Maybe when it cools down some you guys can work out that idea.. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems it has just plane been a HOT Summer - every where this year... 

But since it is raining this afternoon... I'll add some pix to the thread here! 

One of My summer projects has been adding water lines and power lines, underground; for better water use, future sprinkler systems, and power needs across this great land of Mine! ha!! 
A single 2" water line, plus up to 8 grey conduits are being added - the trenches dug just before the 4th of July, by either by a walk behind trencher or a back-hoe. Some of the power lines are for the future train storage shed to go in next year / hoping anyway / for the first stage of that to get put up! Better access to the layout and better use of time soon. Also the trenches run over 1100 feet of additional work for Me to get this all completed over the summer!

 

I originally did some N.G. line development work to the West of the summit, years ago. It was only on 4 foot centers tho. More work came and went, as has already been shown here, but was all done to the newer 2 foot standard. The first 30 ft. section needed more risers added, and this got done just last week. Needing to add to the height now and set to grade but this hard part is done. This gets me closer to having all the risers complete for the loop, and just needing to add in some risers for a few switches here & there!! 

SO things ARE looking UP around here. 

 


Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I also built a solid cement block riser end support for a trestle to set against.. This was done to provide a rigid and solid point for both the trestle and runners. 

 

The block work is filled with cement to bond the stack together also. With extra worked up around the riser and up to the PVC x-ross to stabilize the whole mess. I have added more mix to the top portion since this was taken... mmm! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

More work completed and pushing along on the back straight towards the West Wye junction, in the foreground BTW! 

 

This is the N.W. corner of the loop and looking to the Right more, is towards the West Wye! 

 

A wood pattern I made and use to layout - in this case - number 8 switches. 

 

In the bottom or foreground more risers are added, leading deeper into the Branch line - again heading West and starting a good climb out also!! Pushing 2% thru the curve!! 

 

This is heading East again, over a wye switch - #8, towards the gap - for a 9 foot trestle, towards the S-curve following. Also beginning dirt removal for a dry wash is barely started at this point below the trestle span. Not sure yet, but I'm thinking the wash may be dug out - up to 2 feet deeper or more to get the correct flow for heavy summer rains here! 

 

Off angle on the S-curve............. 

 

Cement and end support for the West trestle end,......... 

 

The East trestle support end, and runners........ 

 

And finally - a long shot looking West, across the rear passing siding, or a back shot across the S-curve, with more runners added. 

 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

This is going to be one amazing railroad. Keep up the good work and the progress pictures, really like following along. 

Chris


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to say I envy the climate you have there and the lack of ground frost. Your brush and small tree's make for a realistic backdrop as well. From what I can see your roadbed covers a nice expanse and is large enough to look very realistic as well. This will be spectacular when done I am sure. 

You guy's are killin me in here... I am a die hard HO scale modeler, always will be I suppose but I have to say I am really diggin this outdoor stuff! 

Randy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris - glad you like it!! THX - Living "vicariously" is enjoyable also, I know others use this for that purpose, some are My friends even!! :~} 

Randy have your read the entire thread yet!?? The layout has 5 1/2 acres of room - prototype sized curves and switches also, look at the early posts for this thread!! 

yep, there is no sign of frost in the summers!! some snow in the winters tho!! 

BTW,....- I am a surviving and re-habed HO modeler. I luv these bigger toys so much and they are allot easier to handle, work on, and scratch build also!!!!!!!!!!!! AND I can SEE them again! 
And I'm a logger and miner - not a main line guy,.... but who could tell by looking at my layout!! ha.... At least I still have some N.G. in this scale to play with!! Maybe I'll get back to logging eventually. 

Say Randy - where are you from? Drop in again! Get some outdoor toys and drop on by!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And again it is raining this afternoon here. Got drenched going out to the P.O. for the daily mail! 

Went from 95 outdoors right down to 78 now, and a lot of rain drops in the gauge, and a few puddles to jump around! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
really coming along great. I try to check in and see how your doing every so often. keep photos coming.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

more work = more photos = 1 Happy Camper = :~} 

And THX Marty!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As far as the "Happy Camper" part goes I got some more work completed this am while it was cooler here! 2 out of 3 is good!! Pictures will come later I s'pose..ha 

Added about 70 more running feet of runners, fine tuned risers and x-rosses, to push My self to the point of needing about 100 running feet remaining - just the East end curve to work on to close up the main Narrow Gauge loop!! 

Will get out and get some more cement road bed pieces this week, then start laying those in place, fine tuning the coarse and setting / adjusting any cross-level issues that remain in place at this time!! I set and fine tune as I install each piece of cement road bed surface - which are 12 feet long. I find it the easiest way to make progress and control all that might be going on at any one time. So - all the fine tuning is checked and adjusted as a 12 foot section goes down, then it is locked in place and I can move to the next 12 section and fine tune and check it next!! 

So it moves forward some more and keeps moving on!! 

Stay tuned Gents!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been working on the tunnel area, not the road bed surface yet? mmm - distractions .... mmmm 

The South tunnel opening - straight into the rock !!!! 
and rock work for the embankment, and lower mountain rock base...YA!! 

 

A view a bit higher this time. The large rocks on the right and above the track are still not in their exact position yet, but soon will be. The large rock on the left is cemented in place to the block work that supports it all... 

 

Every thing always looks better in the morning sunlight.... 

 

 

Out rail fanning here, waiting for a K36 to show, Oh - the smell of hot cinders is coming!!! Close up of opening! 

 

The tunnel liner is coming along now. This end - in the foreground - will be a wood portal entrance. It is the North entrance, and leads to the West Wye. This am I poured cement into most of the cavities, to tie this into a unit. Where the pvc scraps are sitting, will be left open for now to add vertical re-bar in latter... 

 

A look at the West liner wall from the South end, or rock opening for the tunnel. 

 

Imagined here are steps to be built leading up and over the mountain - & tunnel - giving a means of access for US BIG people to enter into the loop central area to run trains from. There is a dry wash pictured to dig out still, and a wood planked deck bridge to span the wash leading to the steps... 

 

More to come- THX!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And - as soon as I can complete the outer tunnel liner wall, adding a 4 in. block on top now, I can lay track thru the tunnel area and out in both directions. 

Next in line will be a grouted ramp on both sides of the rail - built up between the rail and climbing slightly up towards the tunnel liner walls. This will help roll errant wheels back on the rail - if they choose to come off! 

Then the inner tunnel liner wall can be built up, double check all track work, close the roof in, and build a mountain over it all!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

During the night a scorpion flattens out and gets in your tunnel. It's almost guaranteed that he'll get run over in the center of it all.... 

I strongly suggest large acces holes for train retrieval. 

If you have grand nephews or kids like mine, there will be rocks on the track to be pushed into the tunnel. My little vandals knocked the pilot truck off the loco... in the tunnel. The tunnel is no more! 

My round tail ground squirrles love to burrow in my cut's side walls. I'm in the process of adding large rocks which will have cement retaining walls between the stones. 

Looking good, it's about time we saw some track! 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Track,........ geeeeeZ... 

What ever happened to just enjoying the Journey! 

I get it! 

:~} 

Dirk - DMS Ry - I'm more than ready for track tooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking rocks you have at the tunnel entrance. BTW, are you using photoshop and a tablet?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Brandon, fancy seeing you over here, great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The artsy line work is done in a Paint program is all... Tablet??? , no tablet sorry! 

I Like the rocks too, THX 

Came home from afternoon trip South of town with more road bed material... maybe, just maybe ............I can get some installed over the long weekend.... 

And start building a switch or two and adding rail. geez I won't know how to act!! 

Brandon, Have you dug thru all this thread yet!?? 

off for food, Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Graphics tablet like one of these: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10841 

Your drawings very well overlaid and I wondered if you were using a pen or just impressive mouse work. 

I've actually been following your thread since the beginning. The thread title caught my eye some time ago because of another hobby (Disney) I enjoy and the phrase "One Mans Journey -- Walt Disney". Now that I'm in this thread I'll add that I can't believe all the available space, time, planning and work you're doing, it's quite an achievement.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope, no tab here!! I will only admit to a lifetime of art / drawing / and lots of drafting both 2d & 3d stuff. 

lots of car painting ............ lots of welding and fabricating and design work, repair stuff and construction, and oh ya,.. a machinist for a while - CNC mill stuff. 

.........and I use a "track ball" - rather than a mouse that lives in the air - suspended an inch above a mouse pad, always lost!!! 

I needed something to vent My train frustrations with, but this is way more than I ever imagined it might even become..... whew what a ride, and it is working out all in all. 

So how far do you want to go towards a bit of a wild foam ride in your canyon setting in the side yard!! ?? 

With the direction so far, You could even squeeze in a "Wild Toad" mine ride on a trestle, in a smaller scale like HO, and really have a fun little corner going there.....maybe even then you could get a spur near the upper loop for mine cars to load out.... next to the fence and close to the gate.... 

THX Brandon 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I must admit that my recreation of 'an old mine train through the natures wonderland, with mountains like those and Monument valley remind me of something special, and wouldn't be as important to model were history weren't as so. I have considered modelling a few other, um, attractions along the way in smaller scale, HO or N... But those must come in time as I really should get the mainline loops completed which will require the mountains to be made, but there's always adding and changing later, 'it's never finished. 

But I must admit too that my wife quickly said no to the idea of a 14.7' tall 1/10th scale of a white peak structure in the back yard, even though I'd have to come up with my own tubular track for it. And I wish I had the skill to recreate things in detail like CP&TR layout and models so rather than doing a disservice I'll have to add casual hints of things where I can.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

An Ominus day - one Labor Day 2012 

 


Here is a storm brewing up....... 

 

 

 

And a little later on we did get a rainbow and wet!! 

 

HOT all weekend and and it rains in the end. 

All's not lost - I did get a small bit of layout work done none the less... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, Brandon,... what no 'Matter horn' in the back yard...........? 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

With My little assistant & helper - Kelly - I only worked about 2 hours in the evening on Sun night, just before sunset... 

 

Evened up any odd spots, last check, glued and screwed the road-bed surface in place for 21 more feet - West of the Dragoon Grade xrossing - for the N.G. ( 12 feet was already in place ) 

It was nice tho, as I recently had a spare generator serviced, giving me 2 runners now! I moved one to the layout area, and a long cord. I was able to use real power tools to cut with,.. rather than hauling parts to the storage areas - where power is working - to get cut and hauling them back again to install on the layout!! I am used to just using cordless tools for nearly all My work on the layout. 

Next I will add 48 feet to the East of the grade x-rossing. That plus the 33 feet, now complete, makes over 80 feet to lay track on, which includes a right switch for a spur track about 24-25ft. long,.. right behind the station! 

Once complete that will be 25% of the loop .... 

Nite gents & ladies!, Tha- Tha- That's all for NOW!! 

 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

But wait Dirk..... it's a dry heat!!!
I used to hate the monsoons that came in the end of summers. Up North it usually cools off after it rains! Of course, now there's a hurricane remnant blowing threw that's just plain hot & humid. It goes to prove, you just can't complain about the weather. Just sit back and enjoy that amazing view. Great pics. The sky is way bigger out west.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Whatcha carrying in that single bay covered hopper? Powered Fruit Cake mix? AKA Aunt Harriet's Fruit Baum.... 

Cute Car 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhhh, John, it is cute! A scrappy deal, and very unexpected too!! Came from left-overs - as they say! 

Fruit cake sounds great, lots of extra nuts and cherries too. I use to make the stuff for Xmas - before I got married again... 

How's Your project's coming? 

Just home from errands tonight, lots of lightning out tonight, sort of right out of Hitchcock!! lots of heavy "pulsing" dropping down from the heavens. 
Last night the clouds did bring us about 4 ths. of rain during the night. 

Now I'm hungry.......Ya got me going......... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe - Your right, it is a dry heat ... here. 
.......... 'cept when it rains.! I have seen it cloud over - get wet, and cool down from 95 into the 70's or lower, even to 65 in summer. All in 10-15 minutes time! The cloud blows away and it gets hot and humid after!! 

John, The shorty one bay hopper was the last freight car in a "very long train" years ago!! Hence the car logo on the sides! A train buddy even ran it with a caboose and called it the Worlds Shortest Model train!!! 

What fun buddies can be!!! 

THX - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, 
That's odd looking rail that the shorty is setting on, I see no rail head, so I'm thinking angle iron.... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

B'mann all the way, John! 

OLD stuff from a Christmas set toooo many years ago! Left out doors to age some, I only use it to give me an idea here and there with out getting into the good stuff yet! 

Hollow point rail it is Mate'.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Botchmann? I heard that stuff will rust out if shown a picture of water! 

Good news from my Docs, tumor shrank farther annd faster than expected. Stamina coming back. 

When you get wet, I get electrical skies and booming thunder, that drives me indoors, but I have been making saw dust in 3 sizes and the middle crib/bridges have started taking shape... 

Where the heck did summer go? 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"Good news from my Docs, tumor shrank farther annd faster than expected. Stamina coming back." 

Great news John!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey John, that stamina thing is always hand-i to have around!! Sum-times I run out, 'no where to buy any!! 

Glad your feeling better and improving even faster than hoped for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dirk 

I have been watching more closely for SD9043's that go past home here! Trying to get pix when I can. Trying to track and log a list of loco units that I see here! I will use this list to assign numbers to My own loco builds as they come out of the oven.. 

But to make matters more challenging even, UP has started a 're-numbering program' for their SD9043 fleet. I have only seen one unit so far, maybe 2.. I'll check against all my notes... 

Today I saw and got a pix of a re-numbered unit, now UP 3474, formerly UP 8004. It was pulling DPU duty on the rear, pushing backwards and East bound.. 

 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope your doing great John, as I've been wet for 2 days now!!!! mostly just spits and sprinkles here. I log then as 'traces'.........when I have to count the drops in the rain gauge! ha 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Too bad UP doesn't publish their rosters for renumbering... 

Did the rain clear up for the weekend construction?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Not much rain here this month!!! 

Work has slowed some - not to My lik'n either!! but life has priorities don't it!! 

I use " Rail Road Picture Archives.net " for much of My research efforts. Lots of info and a ton of photos to learn and look at! 

Most stuff gets listed sooner or later- when someone gets a pic. More rail fans needed I speck... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Rail fan day here. It is nice that rail fanning can be soo... close to home!! 

Needed a break from Life, .. ha well..." fooled me too! 30 minutes of screwing around and it won't come clean here, but get this - shows up in the edit box but and will not move back to the thread, gossh darn it!!

 

Then this showed up on the rear!! WOO hoo!! A SD70M, running in reverse gear ... 

 

But the best was getting real close for these 2 shots, of details... ! 

 

& 

 

What I wanted these for is to better see the details of the step box behind the cab, here on the Fireman's side, and I think an air box on the hood side, which is just a block form compared to the typical wedge and rolled shape on a Mac and others! 

Now on with more cutting and bashing, fitting & gluing on the project here.. 

The frame recently was completed enough to move forward again on the hood and interior spaces, I stole a ATSF cab for it's hi-headlight, but I need the loco off the bench soon! 



Add a 'stolen' cab.... 

 

A Long shot.... 

 

Anyway some improvement, and it looks better! 

In the back of My mind I keep trying out combos to stuff this puppy with, radio, batts, esc, sound, speakers... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

PS. - and .....mmmm... ( progress on the layout is stalled at the moment till My Dad's health is better, Wife feels better after accident with new car! And My mind can focus on fun stuff again with out the worry of Family!! ) 

http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Rail fan day here. It is nice that rail fanning can be soo... close to home!! 

Needed a break from Life, .. ha well... 

 

Then this showed up on the rear!! WOO hoo!! A SD70M, running in reverse gear ... 

 

But the best was getting real close for these 2 shots, of details... ! 

 

& 

 

What I wanted these for is to better see the details of the step box behind the cab, here on the Fireman's side, and I think an air box on the hood side, which is just a block form compared to the typical wedge and rolled shape on a Mac and others! 

Now on with more cutting and bashing, fitting & gluing on the project here.. 

The frame recently was completed enough to move forward again on the hood and interior spaces, I stole a ATSF cab for it's hi-headlight, but I need the loco off the bench soon! 

 

Add a 'stolen' cab.... 

 

A Long shot.... 

 

Anyway some improvement, and it looks better! 

In the back of My mind I keep trying out combos to stuff this puppy with, radio, batts, esc, sound, speakers... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

PS. - and .....mmmm... ( progress on the layout is stalled at the moment till My Dad's health is better, Wife feels better after accident with new car! And My mind can focus on fun stuff again with out the worry of Family!! )


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 11 Oct 2012 05:43 PM 

what I wanted these for is to better see the details of the step box behind the cab, here on the Fireman's side, and I think an air box on the hood side, which is just a block form compared to the typical wedge and rolled shape on a Mac and others! 

Dirk,
That box behind the fireman's side (yes it's still called that even through no fireman exist anymore!) is the Air Conditioning unit. The Dash-9's have the same placement of the A/C unit, easy to change out.. 
Now on a AC unit the bigger taller box (up to the back window of the fireman's window) is the AC converter.. Normal locomotive works like this Generator develops electricity in AC, traction motors require DC, AC gets rectified into DC, goes through the controls, and then the traction motors.
On a AC unit such as you MAC that you are building the AC generator still gets rectified into DC to go through the control stand, and then gets changed back to AC for the traction motors. That big box behind the cab is the DC to AC converter.








More than you wanted to know right?








Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig, the "step box" or step up box above the deck, is for the Air Conditioning unit!? 

OF course the AC converter on the ATSF cab will be removed... soon as I get there!! 

So, on the 90Mac locos the over size box on the side is for the converter, eh?!! I thought some of the A/C cooling was part of this box also!..? maybe... 

Never know enough, keep going Craig, THX 

I've only been learning My locos the past 4 years, and they are tons different than any steamer I have known for over 50 years!!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And so Craig, what does the box on the side of the hood, aligned with the clean air filtration system do? 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure exactly what part your talking about?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Trying to stay educated about locos can be fun sometimes.. other times difficult to learn...!! 

How about My current assessment of the items pointed out on this particular loco...? 

 

I thought the fresh air circulation was for traction motor cooling, filtered clean air ducted down the hood side towards the trucks, thru the bellows boots - black - on the truck side frames to each traction motor.... 

I know the access doors on the cab are for batteries.. Ok 

You say the doors on the behind the cab step box is for an A/C unit, which I assume is for cab interior cooling...? 

We'll keep working this out - eh?!! Anyone else anti up here?!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, do others of you agree on My calculations here!?? 

In G-Scale, 182 ft = 1 Mile 

Traveled in...1 minute = 60 MPH 
.............. 2 minutes = 30 MPH 

& ......1.333 minutes = 45 MPH 
................3 minutes = 20 MPH 
................4 minutes = 15 MPH 

THX All, 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, right on... 

Greg


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

That cab is looking really nice Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon , Thanks, tho not sure what you mean yet? 

ATSF cab will get stripped and painted into UP scheme when done! 

.............just needed a cab with a headlight on the forehead, not the nose, ha! 

Minor tweaks still, and more frame work today while looking for old taxes.. don't ask! 

Dirk .... http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg, we had previously discussed a speaker enclosure to improve sounds performance.. 

I can barely sneeeek a small 1 3/4 in. speaker under the Dynamic Brake fan for this 70M loco build. Since it is so small - will an enclosure really make any difference in the overall sound, since it will mostly reproduce the higher pitched sounds and not the 'fuller sounding' Prime Mover sound? I also do have room in the last cooling fan spot for the same small speaker - a 2nd one, wired with the Dym B. speaker for more up-ward moving sounds combined. These are 8 ohm x 2 watt units... 

I want to shoe horn a 2 1/2 - 3 in. larger speaker in the fuel tank, for the Prime Mover sounds!! Specs not determined yet?!! 

Thanks - Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes it will make a difference. 

There's an important thing to understand about speakers... the front of the speaker needs to be isolated from the back of the speaker. 

It makes a lot of sense if you consider what is coming from each surface. When the speaker cone goes out, it produces a positive pressure wave... But the back side is headed in the opposite direction, so it produces a negative wave so to speak. 

If these waves connect, they cancel each other, and reduce the sound output. An enclosure does that, as well as provides another important benefit. 

This concept is enough for now. 

There's got to be a way to get 2 speakers in the fuel tank. make your goal 2 three inch speakers in the fuel tank, and say, at least two speakers facing up. 

Now, you also need to consider the impedance of the speakers. If you are running one sound card, then it will want 8 ohms... if it was me, I'd use a card with two sound outputs, and then pick all 4 ohm speakers, and put one on top and one on bottom in series for each channel. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuel tank already has one battery in it... 

I usually have two, and did some re-arranging this time... so several of My locos will not have a speaker in the tank!! Just a small up-wards facing one in the hood someplace. 

I have under the cab floor/deck for a sound and throttle system... getting cramped in h..............................er...........e!! 

Dirk- http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't stop with the benefits for an enclosure yet?!! 

D - :~}


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:

Your calculations are correct if your "G" scale is 1:29, but trains on your narrow gauge loop will travel a different scale distance in the same time interval than those on your 1:29 loop.

Here is a table that shows the number of feet in a scale mile for our commonly used "G" scales.

feet (mile) scale 1: feet scale 

mile 5280 32 165 5280 29 182 5280 24 220 5280 22.5 235 5280 20.3 260 5280 13.7 385 


Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And Greg - I recall a gent using porting on enclosures this small! Have you ventured down the G-scale 'ported' route yet? 

Chuck, You bring up a valuable point with respect to ALL the G & F scales we model in...Thanks for the info and It is good to have it saved and out here for us all! 

In My particular case I am only interested in controlling speed in the 1/29th realm of My world here!! I wanted to add this data to set and monitor running speeds of trains used for testing purposes soon. I am hoping to balance - Speed - Loads - & Battery run times, to find the best operating conditions, while using a 50 car base train as a standard! Then I also want to run in both directions on My loop here to try to monitor a difference in grades, tho slight, between 1.5 % & 1.25 %... 

Lots of FUN ahead and info to learn!! Locos to get running, and cars to get ready also!! And I will have more time and motivation once the loop is running!! 

ThX!! 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, even though it probably would help the bass... right now I'm so busy installing new decoders and fixing Aristo back to back spacing, no time to upgrade the sound systems. 

I'll need to haul the equations out to calculate the port sizes and lengths, but most of these speakers we are buying are not provided with the necessary specs to do it right. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, the next thing on My mind is a very simple cross-over filter to reduce the deepest bass from the smaller top mounted speakers!! 

I would think the ranges some where around 1000 - 2000 Hz might be a good break line, possibly a bit higher.. 

I'm thinking a cap. and a resistor should make a adequate filter for this..? Even an adjustable resistor to fine tune it could fit and work also.. 

Porting does not sound like time well spent overall! 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, just a simple cap would be fine, and I agree with your crossover frequency. 

When I do this, I leave the bass speaker full range generally. With the limited amount of amplifier power available, I don't want to waste any in crossovers that I don't have to. 

I would think that porting would only help in units that really have low bass. There are some that do reproduce this, but I think the bang for the buck would only help in 4" and above speakers and in steam locos. 

I've gotten very good results with 3.5 to 4" speakers... under that, I don't think there's enough capability to have porting help much, but it's worth experimenting. Steam tenders are a lot easier than diesels! 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep - except in a F or P series wide body loco, there just is not room for a 3in speaker, luck is needed, and 2 1/2'' 's are not too bad in a fuel tank.... 

I agree, no cross-over network needed for the big speaker here! 

What is the QSI Titan amp rating for sound ? 

Seems like Phoenix was about 6 watts... 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't know, remember there are 2 separate amps... I believe class D amps too. 

A lot of time the ratings are so much puffery, I don't think any of these guys give you the distortion rating at power... is it max power, peak power, rms power, and at 1000 hz, or 20-20k, and at what distortion? 

As a "reformed" audiophile, specs can be misleading if not really complete. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, If we just go on the basis of stereo re-formation - we would just keep adding speakers and turning up the volume till it sounds real!! 

And if I run 2 small 8 ohm'ers up top in parallel they will still be 8 ohms - but at a higher wattage consumption... 

Then add the larger wattage in the tank... pushing a boards limits... 

more sound - more sound... 

I would like to start collecting all the components to have them sitting on the bench to work on placement of each part inside this loco - soon... 

I try not to get tooo overly into My stereo stuff anymore, it used to drive me crazy!! in a good way tho... 
Now trains can drive me crazy... 

You mentioned sometime in the rears about a larger amp booster for a 'larger stereo system',.. say in a sound car... 

I want to look into building a major sound car to develop also!! Was going crazy on trying to repair and re-package a Dyna-kit 40 watt stereo I built in the 70's while in the service on deployment. 
Make it work again, and remove what is not needed and get it inside a box car with car speakers also...!!! Super sound system here !!!! 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

8 ohm speakers in parallel is 4 ohms, that's why I suggested a pair of 4 ohm in series, or you could get more creative if you want parallel AND a crossover 

I think I still have my Dyna preamp and tuner 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I also built a Preamp, and both the 40 & 60 watt amps... 

All have worked well for years but that was many, many years ago, never ditched 'em, too attached I guess after building them! But each needs to be worked on, and why I think about revamping one into a sound car!! change the power supply needs to dc and correct volts needs, w/o the filter and A/C inputs, but power needs would be sucked right out with that much power on hand!! So a second Power car is needed also! Such is the fun here! 

As far as creative goes, looks most likely that two speakers will be on top and one on the bottom, a crossover for the smaller tops and full range for the bottom. Want to look at a smaller unit in a 1 1/2 in. or less for the Dynamic brake location so as to have room for a wall below it!,.. and miss the battery that sits like right there close to it... 

Keep making minor changes here to get this to work!! 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While life has been on a minor hold for the layout here, I have tried to work on a loco at night! so many to work on but.. 

Yesterday I had the pleasure to get up close to a SD70M - flared loco!! It was parked on My siding here. SO, I took a few pics for reference. 

It was 'DEAD on the track', parked / not running...as such I'm pretty assured it had a big prime mover problem! Spent most of the day here, till a crew with a 'tow truck' showed in the late afternoon, hooked it up and drug it out on the main, and pushed it East bound, dead loco first!! I guessing this lasted about 10 miles where it could run thru a cross-over and on a Wye to be turned and then pulled - probably to El Paso, TX or beyond.. The tow truck was - 2 dash-9's facing West bound - all the way from Tucson, but turned in Benson, AZ so just run backwards for 20 miles or so up the grade to here. The engineer was in the second unit - mid now - and the conductor rode watch in the dead unit till it turned! 

 

 

Sort of looks like this smaller one - eh! 

 

 http://dmsry.blogspot.com/ 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You just go all the time.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A friend of mine stopped by for breakfast and a tour of the place and layout - in progress.. 

Moving to Texas for a new job... 

Nice to have a visitor - WE grew up together and shared trains as a hobby thru out our child hood, In later years we would help each other on paper routes and then ride our bikes to ''Whistle STOP'' in Pasadena, to go shopping for train stuff together!! We would get together and paint and weather locos also!! Many. many years ago!! Where has life gone!? 

Sorry Marty - I think you won the ' Bunny Award ' for going all the time. hehe!!!! 

Dirk - I'm guilty tho, My head never stops working on this stuff...need a break...toooo ... much.... to figure out!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Working on a 100 ton hopper, adding the typical KD coupler pocket. 

Made a 5/8'' wide x .185'' thick mounting spacer ( .060'' abs & .125'' pvc ) the length of the frame. Prepped and glued in place, glued to the main frame & to the car body end frame also. Mounted flush to the end frame and a layer of .010'' pvc covers and overlaps the spacer and end frame both,tying then together. The KD pocket is shown in both the original size and a narrowed down version also. The narrowed one is now only about .710'' wide, where as the other is the typical 1.010'' width.. Much nicer and more appealing. Looks closer to a real pocket, only thing missing are the side details... mmm,.. still pondering if and how far to go on this. 

The un-modified pocket 1 st............ 

 

then the narrowed pocket........ 

 

hard to see also is a .200'' strip glued at the rear - to position the pocket for ease of location. 

Working on different approaches to install couplers on a variety of My cars!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

after a meal stop. 

I measured the circles these pockets could run around on... 

For the original pocket, it looks like a 4 foot circle could work fine, on this 100 ton hopper car. 
And with the narrow pocket, about a 6 foot circle is doable also! 

At that rate they could run around a ''Large Pizza" layout without problems!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

...http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

For My SD90Mac loco project, this came up as an option to consider after the remote uncoupling thread got underway! 

I placed a Hitec HS-55, micro servo sandwiched between the coupler pocket and the I-beam frame, where it just fits down into snugly!! If a control system can be worked out, it may just find a home here and get put to work dropping strings of cars off on sidings, without so much as a helping hand!! 


... 

I will have to work out the details, but they are straight forward, and few. 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
....http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get one of these gadgets: *http://www.pololu.com/ca...trong>**

Should be able to easily program it to control several servos from light outputs on any decoder.

I'm going to buy something like this for my QSI's

Consider servos to open and close radiator shutters, etc.

Greg*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

One of what gadgets? 

leave sum'thn out Greg? 

And you've got loose ShutterS?? 

...seen a Doc for it lately!?? hehe 

.............Dirk - DMS Ry. http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't remember who did it, but a while back, someone made the shutters in an RS-3 open and close... pretty darn cool. 

what, you did not see the link? 

hahahaha 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Silly Boy!! 

hehe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, just curious,.. where is this USB port fed from? 

D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The USB port would be used to program the device. 

It has 6 outputs... use 2 for servos, use 2 more for the inputs that will tell the servo to move.... 2 spares... 

It's a general purpose microcomputer. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And there are QSI outputs to directly support such an operation as this remote un-coupler? 

What am I building here,...hehe!!! 

And I guess there will be a special button to push on the T5000 to make this all work!!! 

Will see If brown truck shows tomorrow with T5000....and parts. 

Dirk - DMS Ry. http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The idea is to set the little board to accept ANY decoder light output... simple. 

The Airwire is capable of outputting functions.... DCC has the capability to control functions from the handheld. Depending on the hardware, you can control up to 29 separate functions. 

I don't know how many the T5000 can do, but all you would need is two free ones, I'm sure it has at least that. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, now I can expand into the R/C section of train life a bit further.. just unpacked the T5000 throttle unit, along with a Titan Magnum decoder, and the needed G-wire receiver ... 

Probably the shopping list will still grow more before it all gets stuffed into My test loco.... 

check to see if I can squuuuuuuueze in a servo - remote un-coupler system, at least on the rear coupler! 

Later, I need to gather up some items for this... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
...........http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Servo's are pretty inexpensive and very, very small now. Some indoor flyers I know use servo's about the size of an M&M (low torque though) but even .5x1cmx1cm you can get several oz's of torque which would be plenty. There's also someone who's making couplers that plug directly into standard rc receivers.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon, THX buddy! 

I have been following the thread on this site for ideas - ..RE: KD remote uncoupling 

jury still out of course, but collecting ideas!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

on the servo for a remote, I just grabbed one from storage - a Hitec HS - 55 feather servo... It has 18.05 oz. in . of torque, @ ( up to ) 6.0 volts input!! 

size is 0.89'' x 0.45'' x 0.94''... 

I can remove the 2 mounting tabs to reduce the end length and foot print overall... 

A smaller one might be worth looking into, if space becomes a problem. Plenty of room on the SD90 tho, and will be looking at My SD70Mac, thru the new decoder retro fit - about to start here soon! I will bring that to share here also. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, the smaller and lower torque the better. Since the coupler takes very little effort to move, and you don't want to overtorque something that does not need it, I would believe smaller is better here. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

any possibility of 'end point control' with this set-up, it would over ride any applied torque, and just stick to a given travel distance - as needed ... 

Dirk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes, of course... really goes without saying any controller should have settable end points. 

That system does, and settable speed. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Of course there is also the added possibility of running a servo on only 4.8 volts, not 6 volts. 

But as I'm using 6 volt cells - it seemed the easier solution to just tap into one cell! 

Dirk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

5 to 6 volts is what most people use... no problem for your power supplies. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And no extra voltage dividers to reduce to a lower range either... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Was window shopping for the Pololu 6 chn. servo controller. Found a smaller servo at about .9'' x .375'' x .6'', for under 10 bucks. Would work well for a remote pull device here.!! 

Small addition to retro fit project, SD70Mac - UP 2009, My Research loco, currently under Locolync no control........... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, not window shopping !! 

Changes tho - Got a Pico sub-micro servo, at $15.95 each. smallest servo on sale. The above size is correct tho. 

more stuff in the mail! 

All in the name of "Research" tho! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been cutting a big hole in a spare fuel tank - SD70 garden variety - to mount a large 3 in. speaker, from the outside - the only way it will go in... 

Will do some more work on this and post here, but planning to post a special thread for the models rework progress, and upgrades to new Air-Wire/ QSI combo with added remote un-coupler to the list of improvements!! 

AS this is a research loco it can morph into a new version of motive power for Me to test and play with! 

I will be changing from 2x's - 4.5 amp hour/18 volt packs to a single - 4.5 amp hour/24 volt pack, thus creating some usable room to add a few new features. 
Switches/fuses will be relocated, and hopefully I can also add the lighting system this time around, and some more detail work! 

I'm sure the weight will change, but will re-test for tractive effort once it runs again in it's new form. Then some comparisons can be made. Any additional weight change choices can be better made after this work is complete, setting a trend for later builds to follow! 

You'll find this to be My first sound install, I could get giddy over the event of having My own toys make noises...!! oh well bare with me!! And with larger speakers I'm hoping to feel a bit of a rumble emanate from this loco also. I also hope to add more to the remote uncoupling thread as this unit gets moving couplers and report on that progress also. 

Well - lots of re-work ahead. Parts on order. Some paint work will be involved also. But all in all, looking forward to a fresh set-up that I can feel comfortable actually having control over should emerge in the weeks ahead. Let's see Turkey day is coming also, mmm.. Happy Thanksgiving folks!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk- DMS Ry, - Chief Research Analyst, and.... 
.............................. cheap labor installer, oh my..! 

:~ }


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 

Does your property back up to the U.P.? Are you that lucky? 

Brian


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brian, I'm lucky to have a great over reaching view of the mainline from My property here! 

There are several pieces of owned land between the tracks and my home tho.. no one lives on this land tho, 'cept grazing hamburgers!! chased 18 away from here this morning! 

I can see a window about a 1/2 mile wide below me, right now 3 SD70M's are passing!! pulling stacks! west bound! 

Drop by some time!! enjoy the view!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi again guys! 

Wife just home - She informed me that a cow was on the inside, looking for a Train ride, ha!! 

That job handled, I noticed the trains running here. So ? for you all! 

Two trains heading West, fast track passing the lessor slow one. If the faster of the 2 is going - 'only' 1/2 to 1 mile an hour faster,.. whew,... how long will it take to pass a 1/2 mile long train? 

Sounds just like one of JJ's questions eh! Got it off the last page of his "Ask a ? a month" list, he won't get to it fer awhile!! 

Really, - two trains passing,.... maybe passing notes betwixt cabs,.... maybe!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Home again from My Dad's in So. CA. this weekend! 

More relaxing trip also and a bit longer!! 

Over the course of the driving and gas stops I was able add several more hi-way trucks to My fleet. A Tow-truck, and a towed truck together; a Military H.D. low-bed hauler with a main battle tank on board, all in Army green, tan tank; and a car hauler which just has a long bed - no trailer - when I saw this one I knew in about 30 seconds that the bed would come off and a long tool box and work bed with crane could turn this one into a RR MOW work truck hauling tools - crews - and short pieces of rail on a top rack! More projects down the road!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like your Dad is doing better, that's good news. 
Welcome back, we had a little rain whie you were gone, was a nice over niter. 
The Javalinas are down from the mountains and keep testing my roadbed, dang 'em! 
Highway trucks? Nobody has all the trains they want... what gives? ;-) 

Your friend, 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks John, seems docs never 'found' any cancer. took awhile but they figured out he was worn out parts wise! So the throat valve for the lungs did not work well anymore, and was delayed also! In went a feeding tube for nourishment, and water intake. Now he's doing well, gaining back lost weight, getting stronger again slowly also, and has more energy to have his family around more!! 

Got home to find a 1/4 in. of rain came here!! 

Got a full on freeway system here, and I need hi-way trucks out on the roads!! plus lots of cars! 

More train cars - yes we need 'em. 
More trucks too!! plus lots of military vehicles for the Army Heavy Equipment Depot!! near the airport - will be a great switching party there some day! 
More track, does it every end? 

hope not !! 

Dirk -- DMS Ry.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 

Thanks for the reply.....I'd love to be able to watch real trains from my yard. I used to be able to from my Grandparents homes...just another reason to want to visit them back then (they're all gone now). 

I'd also love to visit but that won't be happening anytime soon as you are quite far from me. 

Brian


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Are your new found trucks 1/32 or 1/24? 

As I side note I found a 1/27th scale Dodge Pickup 2002 at Ross the other day when my wife dragged me along. The company name was Maisto, but it looks as if they don't produce to many 1/27th vehicles. 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Trucks, Trucks, Trucks!!! 

The Semi-trucks are 1/32 for the Hi-ways, which will be viewed at some distance for the most part, thus forcing a distant perspective to some degree!! This will make them appear a tad bit further away is all!! 
Close in - in towns and where people can stand next to vehicles, will mostly need to be in the 1/24 groups.. 

The airport will be 1/32 scale, as will be the Army Depot nearby, with a storage yard full of big fun green and desert tan toys!!! Big tanks and such!! 

Brian you have time to plan a trip, this will be on going for years I imagine!!!!!! 

Dinner time guys, just back from a refrig re-stocking run to town!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Most of the trucks fall in the "New Ray" line of equipment!! 

Unfortunately most trailers are 40 footers.. 

So - more bashing here - I will be customizing allot of trailers to bring them up to today's sizes, in length - the latest 53 footers! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

just a quick check in... 

working on a batt or stringer and tie section to build the first #8 narrow gauge switch on!! Would like to build 3-5 switches for now, install them where needed, and lay rail - track - between each switch, build 2 of the trestles and complete the tunnel. This could get me about 1/2 the loop together over this winter.. 

been doing allot of water pipe work recently - as this will free up my time for other projects here at home, and not make me so tired when I get done watering - so much so sometimes I have not much energy left to think or work on anything else in the evenings, like train stuff! Anyway, about to get a section live to water by weeks end...add one more following, and will help me thru the winter months!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

unusual train day here... 

5 trains west bound today, not normal tho, all were bare-tables............ in a row.... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

About 1:45pm today, just a bit ago, a real purdy MoPac unit went pushing by! 

It's 2-tone Blue is a refreshing sight when compared to most of the motive power rolling on the road today! 

UP's Heritage MoPac, UP 1982, was the lone DPU pushing at the rear, running West bound, facing west. Pushing stacks... 

...weird to, so rare is it too see the Heritage units, that they 'look' more like models than the real thing!!! 

Hope one rolls by your neighbor hood today!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK - 
I remembered today, what I wanted to do days ago, or last week,.. or whenever - I paid attention to a train that went by, East bound of course, so I could listen for the horn blowing at the grade crossing... 
When the horn quit for the forth time, I looked where the rear DPU was on the tracks below Me!! I knew the head end was crossing the road then, and saw where the last loco was! 

Today I spent time on a Sat. view, and could pick out those points and measure the distance - or - how long the train was, for that particular train anyway!! 

over 6500 feeeeeet Long...... Wow!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well - some work this time guys!! 

Infrastructure is a big deal here, yet it is needed to support watering for plants, and needed also for the layout area, and a picnic area also. 'Course power is covered in this dept. too!! 

 

We all have it - just in varying degrees, and mine is spread out allot!! 

Here I've added 70ft. more of 2in. water line, heading towards My front gate. 

 

and a different perspective to give you some reference as to where this is compared to the layout, which is in the near and far back ground.. in the upper left area are the blocks for the tunnel on the N.G. line. / to the right are a wall of pipes which are both the mainline and N.G. close together by the station at Dragoon Summit. 

 

I've been using a screen with 1/2in. holes to rid myself of the larger rocks to make bedding around the water lines.. Piles of the rock are left behind along the ditch edge. 

 

The current end of the ditch is some 130 feet short of the gate in the back ground. I'll likely dig the next section in the spring of 2013. 

over laid above the waterlines and a few inches of dirt fill go the conduit for my bit of needed electrical running out to feed the layout, sprinkler systems and lighting systems. 

 

With dirt buried to the existing grade some what here, leading to the tunnel stair case, I will be able to once again just walk thru here, without jumping over an open ditch and climbing the dirt hill. My knees have become very tired of this stuff............ 

 

Again with the layout in the background here, currently I'm up to having about 35 feet buried to the surface in this area for now, move on to another spot that needs more pipe added and more dirt replaced and out of My way... for now.. 

 

This will really become beneficial this next spring, but I will start enjoying it even this winter !!!! 

Later, Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So far, more work is getting done here! I had a trip out of town yesterday. When I got home the car was full of cement blocks. They found a spot out on the layout. 

 

So - I cleared some ground and set about stacking them into a column to make a trestle approach - ladder support. 

 

got it full height, and partially filled with cement - I used the dry stack method and only filled the cavities with concrete... 

 

a look from out side the loop... 

 

several hours - 1 plus 3 today - of digging up a stored mountain of dirt - wheel barrow it thru everywhere to get it here, and started the back fill behind the blocks...I am using a ramp to lift the dirt higher with out having to use a shovel to move it up higher, once is enough!! ha! 

 

Here is what the basic idea is about. the ladder ends, - and I was having fits with the risers flexing so much trying to add the ladder pipes, they are 4.25 feet tall out of the ground. I decided to bury this end and steady the risers to move forward more easily with the ladders. It also provides a fixed spot to build the trestle out from.. 
There is a cribbing shown at the beginning ... 
and the yellow line is a support track that runs below the trestle to install soon also!!! 

 

I'll have more later, 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice to see work goes forward... Maybe not on the RR but at least stuff that's needed for the whole yard right?  

I'm looking at 6" of snow out my back window right now. November was mild but too cold to actually do cement work (below 32 at nights). 4-5 months until work can begin again on my layout.  

Thanks for the update, it's fun to see yours coming along during the winter. 

Edit: Oops, you posted at the same time as I did, but I didn't see your post until after. Back to RR work for you it appears!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While we do not have snow yet, it has been diving below freezing at night for a number of days now!!! I have to wait longer fer the sun to rise - now and this time of year from behind a big mountain, the Dragoon Mountains, to the Southeast. Currently rising out of a saddle back, but still moving south - so the sun is coming up much later also, combined with climbing up the mountain higher while heading south - at least for a few more weeks... ya spring is com'n again!!!! 

It has been slow getting back to the layout, but with less to do in the winter months I get slightly longer work sessions to stay on track ...sometimes!! 

Trying to get the road bed surface done by New Years now... will see tho!!...? 

I do look forward to work during the winter, even in the cold and wind - because it is warmer in the SUN in the winter!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Guys!! 

How would You like to take a trip back in time? Back to when this layout was just barely past it's first stage, just past the first thoughts of maybe this could work!! 

In September of 2008, years ago it seems - and a whole ton of work I never dreamed would be happening... 

Not much here, just playing around with some blocks to get ''any idea'' I could, all though at this time I was past the first frustration levels of where to start, finding room to get started and making the Dragoon Wye what it is today, whew that part was kind of a pain... And you ask why with so much room here....why the problems... 

Here is the first Summit view and elevation I tried!! 

 

And a Garden Railroad layout will go here, right - someday!! 

 

Great car and view!! 

 

The ''Lost Dragoon Mine".... really,.. looks OK here...... mmm 

 

 

And the end of the Dragoon Wye,' ya could turn a BIG BOY here!!! Yep Ya could!! even a short train... 

 

A beginning at least.. more to come ... 

... Temp range for today, only 25 in the early hours, but over 70 in the mid afternoon, short sleeves for awhile again!! rain this week-end tho?? we'll see.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And see it can snow here... ya! 

 

Every winter - once or twice a year... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A very rare "Excursion Train" sighting, at the summit... 

 

WE all have an "old & new" meet..... 

 

a stack train passing thru, bringing some 'JDN' containers to represent/sponsor the attempts for the "World's Longest Model Train" runs in 2008/2009.!! 

 

time to get warm, out'a here!!! 

ThanX....... Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now you guys that are just dreaming about trains during the winter months can have your " Living Vicariously Fix " and sleep well tonight!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

That's some nice rock! And that's some awful snow!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep,.. like every one else, it is tooooooooooooooooooooo Cold to work on the layout!!! 

If ya smell some-thin' burning - I'm just thinking about it LOTS!!!! 

Maybe that will help warm it up.... ha.... not.. 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Last weekend we did get rain, for us 1.5 inches came over many hours and soaked in. And it got cold - is not drying out now, or is freezing more each day.. makes working in (PLAYing) in the dirt less fun..... 

IT will warm up again, so I can dig in the dirt or install road bed more. 

just a tuff time of the year.. 

Stay warm and safe. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, we got thru Christmas didn't we!! 

New Years is in line now!! ha!! 

And so is the rain those weather men keep "pushing back" a few days, no rain, mmmmm? But it is a might chilly here - regardless, 29 on this morning.! 

I dig some clean-up work in one section of My ditch project, muddy dry, and damper the deeper I went to remove the most recent sediment additions from rain 1 1/2 weeks ago... dug around till I could find/expose the pipe ends, added to it 10 feet ( 70' total ) and buried it 10 feet - to the road surface. If the rains do stay out to sea for awhile, I may get further on this before I find Myself in mud again!! 

Brought home more 6 in pipe yesterday also. 2 pieces will be for a culvert set under the main-line to direct monsoon volume rains away from the ROW. I hope 3-4 6'' pipes will be enough..that ditch under the tracks needs to be dug a bit deeper, set cement footings and lay the pipe on top - eventually building cement faced retaining walls and wings walls - , back fill and sculpt the scenery around this area, fill under the tracks, etc. Probably stain the cement to make it look like old weathered and stained cement walls, typical for the area! Then over the winter/spring stretch dig much of the drainage wash out so it can carry water away next summer. 

When it warms again, enough to paint outdoors, I will prep and cut, fit and add more roadbed surface for the N.G. main loop. I brought home 96 running feet yesterday also, so it is in the wings,.... waiting. 

In the mean time I will continue that yearly project of grass abatement, and removal. Good to pick up some pointers from Marty's thread on doing 'less yard work'!! I have found that the repeated removal of grass is 'thinning the crop' out and in some areas, it is growing less.. not gone, but less! More digging and some spraying will open a few more areas this year. I know for me with a developing layout, that as areas get worked on, and taken over by the ROW - that grass will be less of an issue. Then I will just have to deal with the local maintenance. That's when Marty can come help!! Ya!! 

Not sure with our current cold weather how much further I may get this year (week), but will get out and do something if it warms at all!! 

You'll hear it first - Here!! 

Until then, ''Happy New Years'' - ''Engineers'' , ... and be sure to have fun with your trains. !! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice day out!! sunny!!!! NO winds...... - for now!! 

So - Let's see here.....44 out doors - clear and warm ( no winds remember ) no clouds also!!! better day - may go out and work for bit, later.. 

Why do I stay in the cabin, even on "nice days' - 70 degrees in here... nice!!! 

Why don't I go down into storage and play with trains or do work on My 'puter there. 

My refrigerator is warmer than storage is ....refrig - 37 degrees... 
& ............................... storage - merely a cool 34 degrees.... 

There is a 1/4 in. of white frost - mid morning here - in the shady areas - still... 

I'm staying in here, went and got a small project to play with, put it will need to temp. stabilize before I can proceed tho... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Cruzing thru your thread I may have missed it, but how many feet of track are you going to end up with? 

Looks awesome.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Mickey, haaa which portion...? 

The N.G. loop, alone - about 320 ft 
other N.G. - TBD still... 
Mainline ... measures in miles here, lots!! 
A stand alone loop - part of the East dog bone is 1100 + ft long - over 6 miles. 
This larger loop will be started on when most of the N.G. loop is running...hopefully later in 2013,.. 

Currently spend about 80-85 % of layout time on N.G. - other 15% or so, further developing work on the main line, in particular the 6 mile loop mentioned above. And a little bit towards retro work on existing developed areas that are bits and pieces put in during the early design stages... 

It just gets more and more exciting as more comes together, Have been working on an industrial siding group - small yard for a 'business' .. much of my early work has not included sidings for the layout, I focused on getting the mainline to work.. 

Thanks, - Dirk got pix to add here, when I can stand to be out in the cold...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mickey, and all the rest of you Guys... 

I really enjoy the sharing of our projects here, most of you I do not know.. for now...! 

A favor please if you guys can, mention where your from.. 

I'd like to keep track of ya'all!! ( sp - All Y'all.. ) pluralizations by TotalWrecker !!!! :- )

Thanks - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, 
I believe you want the plural, 
that would be; 

All y'all 

John, from the Great State of Confusion. 
Foothill Division of the Rincons 
Brassass of The Vail and Total Wreck Railroad.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

From the great republic of Texas. Specifically just north of San Antonio. I've been doing mine with track collected over the past couple years and it's only gonna be 300ish feet and every time I see wha I'm spending on track, gravel, dirt, etc., I'm shocked how much I've got invested. And thats with my free labor. Then when I see yours it's like you've got millions into it. But looks to be cool when all done.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By mickey on 29 Dec 2012 04:09 PM 
From the great republic of Texas. Specifically just north of San Antonio. I've been doing mine with track collected over the past couple years and it's only gonna be 300ish feet and every time I see wha I'm spending on track, gravel, dirt, etc., I'm shocked how much I've got invested. And thats with my free labor. Then when I see yours it's like you've got millions into it. But looks to be cool when all done. 
It does not have to be that expensive....90 to 95 % of the New River & Western Garden Rail Road is used. Track Rolling Stock Engines, Steel wheels, All second hand. I bought up stuff guys didn't want or were not running as much as they thought '

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I know where S. A. is!!! 

We have at least one daughter living there most of the time - sometimes 2 of 'em.. 

How far North? I Know - Killeen - Dallas - Houston & S.A. .. Been to Fredericksburg to the seed store!! 

Work on My layout uses the same "cheap labor system", biggest advantage to keeping costs under control.. 

rail only is much less than track in boxes, RTR... 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried buying rail only once and the shipping of 8' boxes was much higher. Thus per foot 4'6" track was most reasonable per ft. At the time.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

M, My source ships in a custom wood box - 4'' square - and 6 feet long.. about 25 bucks for freight.. 

but it holds rail for 8-9 bundles - a bundle being 48 feet of track (96' rail) ,.. ($55.00 per 48 ft track -- $ 1.145 per foot track )) 

So about 432 feet of track can be built from one box full... 

D


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that the brass rail? Then add the ties?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Aluminum rail, code 250..... hand cut ties..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well,... thanks to some one for deleting some of this thread????? Why?? 

Bad weather this weekend in the South! 

The Railroad has found and placed a request with a supplier for ties and bridge materials! No,.. this is no small order mind you.... 

The 'Arizona Southern Tie & Lumber Co.' has accepted the challenge of cutting lumber for the DMS Ry. They had previously received shipment of a large saw, last fall, and were installing and assembling the saw this past week during a break in the weather. Today it is wet and muddy out. .2'' falling in 3-4 hours during the early morning hours. The blustery winds are hanging around tho!! 

There has been some mention amongst the upper brass regarding how to ship the ties and lumber. Their first considerations were to just 'lease' 4-6 60ft flat cars, but on further pondering realize it would be better for the company in the long run to bolster their Name and products by having their own private cars! Even tho they are still in the early process for this, they do know they want the cars to be Orange w/ Black lettering and the full name placed on the cars sides!! They are hope full of future lumber orders and want a good public appearance for potential customers! Personally I think the lumber co. has it's work 'cut out' for it already! 

So - waiting for another break in the winter storms The AST&LCo. will get the new saw in place - eventually - and get the first load of lumber cut. They will beg - barrow or steel a flat or two for the first shipment just to get going. Or even use trucks if need be... 

How's your week end? Ha 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As the rains continue here we have had over a 1/2'' of additional drops fall from the sky! Now at .75'' this weekend. 

This amount of rain and timing is great!! IT will bring to us a nice crop of Poppies in mid February, A much sought after delight to see. The hills here get covered with the orange flowers, mostly a California variety, but also some of the yellow ones pop out too! And a rare white - albino - also grows!!! 

stay dry and warm Engineers. More wetness to follow yet!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you would have a couple of tents set up to keep things moving. You have lots to do before the HEAT sets in.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A couple of tents eh!! ha 

I know.. but there's just me - I only need one tent!! 

IN the summer I can work early till about noon, then it's too hot to continue..This is why I'm working on the AST&L Co. wood mill, it will get a 12' x 16' covered roof built this spring to provide shade from the heat, and give a place to get out of the sun for projects in the after noon.. 

Really need the Mill up and running to work on the layout , so this is what is getting worked on in the winter even!! 

But if you've got an extra tent - bring it on over!! one large layout to another large layout!! great idea!! 

Saw your shop heater,.. btw - :~ } 

Dirk -DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

hummmmmm, 

Houston, we ...have ..................................................... a problem!! 

Marrrrrrry ChristmaSSS!!! Only a month late............

I think That Chuck n should definitely ship Me out his HEAVY DUTY "Rotary'' Snow Blower!!!! 

I'll run it on 12 volts!!!,.. and could push it with 4 - 20 pound locos,!! 

got up at 4am - opened door to let cats out,... 

It WAS White every where, ..several wet inches of the fluffy stuff... 

Took 10 minutes to find the car and get it started to take MY Girl Friend to work today!! And no,.. My Wife did not mind at all that I drove MY Girlfriend to work in the bad weather either!! She rather enjoyed the trip!! 

So My day is done now - guess I can play......... well - almost.!! ha,.. making breakfast would be nice. Wonder who could do that? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:


We expect to be out there late next week. So it will be a little late to bring the rotary, besides the battery on it has crapped out and I need to get a new one.

We had hoped to get down to Tucson for the tours in March, but they moved it up a week and that conflicts with something already scheduled in Phoenix.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What is going on in Phoenix!?! trains or personal!!..? 

Ya, well I think the snow may be gone by then Chuck!! ha!! 

Just the same - sounds like you need a new battery !!! 

Won't get to see you this time around then......or At John's?? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Not trains, but the Heard Indian Market. That is our other hobby.


We expect to get down to Tucson sometime. I hope we can connect with you and John and see your RRs.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If we stay in touch I don't mind running over to John's also, if'n He'll have me!! 

Just need to know ahead of time a couple days at most!! 

Dirk !!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 29 Jan 2013 07:51 AM 
Not trains, but the Heard Indian Market. That is our other hobby.


We expect to get down to Tucson sometime. I hope we can connect with you and John and see your RRs.

Chuck
Is that the Heard Museum Chuck? When my wife and I first met.....45 plus years ago..........we used to visit the Heard quite a bit. Outstanding collections of Kachina dolls! We only have a couple.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary it is the Heard Museum. Hundreds of Native American artists come in for a two day market. There is a lot of very nice stuff to look at and it is fun to meet and talk to the artists. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Darn,... sun came out -- a pretty colored train came ...Snow glistening-ly white!! 

and the cam was dead........... darn!! 

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

And I was about to say, "how about some pictures"? Is the white stuff a rare event, or do you get some every, or almost every winter?


Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

NO, snow comes every winter, maybe even a couple times,.. 

But usually gone by noon around my place... 

Today, well bitter cold, in the 30's and a cooool wind chilllll!! 

So it won't be go'n anywhere for a while !!!! 

Batts charging tho - :~ } 

D - hope to catch a train still 2.. 
feel one now..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, why... when you get in a hurry - do you fumble with the battery... 

Got end of train. bright out for sure now.. 

Try again .... 

Then - I will have to wait for a warmer moment to get to MY 'puter, as the cam software is in it, so I can up load pix and get to a cloud!! then here.... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Chuck - I'll process the pics today, still freezing here early, but,.. 'they say'.. by the weekend it might be sunnier and warmer - near 65-70 ... Not holding My breath tho...Ha!! 

Big day Mate's - Do I win a Prize?? 1000 posts come and gone, by Myself, and thanks to all of You out there in Train-Land, well over 25,000 views of this thread have occurred since I started it!! We both have lots to look forward toooooo!! Thanks! 

And so much more Yet to come!!! This year will bring a few more running locos, cars updated, track going down and some roughed out scenery also!! Wood cut for trestles, bridges and ties from the new saw mill - AST&LCo., which is warming up it's operations here! Things will make some great progress - as the foundation has been well laid!! 

So hang in there, I'm trying to Myself, but I got a ton - ha,.. literally - of work to get thru this year!! 

Ga-da' Mate's - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, Dirk, Dirk.... mate it's the Quality not the Quantity! 

Standards has been overlooking your efforts and have deleted a few..... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Standards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( soft-a-ware standard goofs ! ) 

Oh ya!! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

For all you snow Luvers.... 

Yesterdays fresh bumper crop in AZ!! 

 

 

My Girls Xb, not so blue!! 

 

 

 

Mostly gone today, warmer nearly 50ish, but not much wind and lots of Sun !! So I worked on the saw mill some more today!! Got a friend over to help lift the heavy top section in place on the stand!! Bolted that up, and will add a motor tomorrow. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pictures. Thanks!! Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The Mountain range - above the Xb - in the distance, backs up to Sierra Vista, where Allen lives - ''Firecop", My southern out door neighbor!! about an hours drive between us! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And a ... 

..... a .............'promotion' 

today also, so much happened today!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk,

All those pictures of snow are making this displaced Canadian in Texas homesick! Well... it'll be February on Friday... something tells me your layout won't know what hit it once your temps start their upward creep.
Like I told you when you visited us in Houston, one of these fine days, hopefully when you least expect it, I'll wander out there like an out of work laborer in the great depression and ask if you could use a hand... I'd better bring Donalda or she might never hear from me again...

Long may you haul buddy,
Keith
*KD Rail *

I used to be imprecise, now I'm just out of tolerance.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Atless you can see when a storm is coming. 
I bet you get the "lonely" feeling out working on the RR with no one else around? I can relate..........sad


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pictures 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you guys like snow so much!!! I got away from it when we moved here - I thought - wrong think'n I guess!!!! ha 

Marty, I have never considered being lonely out working on the layout!! I know we relate to each others open space and all. Lonely - no!! Birds singing, trains blaring and rolling by, and My every present and helpful cats!! Sorry you feel that way.... 

When it does turn white here, it is a completely different world.....for a little while at least!! 

Uhmmmm, Keith My Man - I see your fingers are not broken after all............ Thanks for the surprise visit - mm,.. ahead of time, I enjoyed it!! Bring a RV trailer or sum-thing to throw your head in and park fer a bit!! I'll put a log on the campfire!! Did you get your new trucks in place yet!!? curious folks asking? me!! 

Well, it maybe breakfast time here - soon!! Later Guys 
.............Dirk - Still getting used to being a 'Foreman' ha!! & more work on the sawmill when it warms this afternoon, darn can't wait that long...... 

Oh well.... bye


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Now Dirk, you know me... I'm more of a reader than a poster. I received the reworked trucks last week but haven't put the loco back together just yet. I'm right in the middle of installing Kadees, sound, revo, batteries, heat sink and cooling fan into my second BC Rail Dash 9. My train club (Houston Area G Gaugers or HAGG) has a couple of train shows to attend and I like to take my modern rolling stock to these shows.

I'll likely get that SD70 MAC (UP 1988 The Katy) on the operating table for a nip and tuck later in the month and will get her out on the rails and see what she does. Now my dilemma is that I'll have to find another new one (unmodified that is) that I can do some side by side tests. I hope the warden doesn't find out... hehehe. I'm in the process of milling the point rails on all 25 of my aristo #6 switches (such poorly done point rail fitting) and will be interested to see how each one goes through the points and frogs. But that is, alas, some time in the next few months time... maybe by that time you'll have your first loop in and will be puttin' those beasts of yours through the paces.

Keith
KD Rail 

I used to be imprecise, now I'm just out of tolerance...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi , mostly adding a note to My thread regarding another posting and "thermal-expansion rates''. The Post was by "Armorsmith'' - Bob C, Thanks Bob 

The Coefficient of Expansion for Aluminum rail = .0000123 

C of E x's length ( in inches ) x's temperature rise.. 

Bob gives a note regarding seeing 165 at the rail due to solar heat, thus giving me the base of 155 degree rise, 10 degrees - winter lows - average temps / to / his 165 in the heat. 

So, further calcs show 155 x .0000123 x 72'' ( rail section length ) per section... 

Give results of .137'' of expansion / per 6 ft of rail... 

Or .0686'' / per rail end - assuming half rail lengths.. 

Next I will need to work up a graph or chart to match this result to give spacing per rail sets for each 20 degree of change..... 

My goal here is to calculate and pre-plan rail spacing given any temperature and any season of construction that I may be working in!!! 

................................-------------------------................................--------------------------..............................---------------------------... 

Got the AST&LCo, saw mill running today!! Added the motor and belt,. checked all parts over, changed to a new blade and cut both some house siding and also some redwood for timbers.. The new blade was for wood, and I used a special cement blade for the siding- only 7'',... but it sticks out about 1/2'' or so - enough to cut the siding with, cutting 8'' into 4'' strips - also for road bed surface ( second layer here )!! This next week I will try cutting some ties also, and start a big collection of those!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Also pay attention to reflections, I've seen my SS track hit about 170 in areas where the white fence next to the track that would about double the amount of heat energy coming from the sun and hitting the track.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well than, ..it's probably a good thing I don't have a picket fence near the place!! 

.... Them bushes and trees won't be reflect'n much, ..'less'n they can stop the good 'ol blue sky! 

but - a good thought to keep in mind, THX! 

.....D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Had some warm days here! but alas short lived - must still be in the winter mode, eh!! And now the East should get hammered by their BIG Storm this weekend!! Let's wait and see!! 

Got the sawmill running. Did some cutting to get used to it again, ripping strip wood for ties, ( Oh my ) but over heated the motor one after noon..mmm. Next day it still would not run. Removed the motor and took it apart. Nothing smelled burnt... But geez lots of oily sawdust packed in here. Blew out about 4 pounds of the stuff!! ha Oiled the bearings and freed up the turning mode!! Plugged it in on the bench, it was running again!! Great, got it all back together, but found I need a new key for the drive pulley. Off to town today for parts I guess.. 

But on the plus side of things, I did get a few strips cut for ties, .400'' square ones - Fn3 scale and in sizes of 6 1/2ft., 7ft. & 8 ft. lengths. So starting right at the ''Summit'' grade crossing, I started gluing down ties!! So far I'm at 7 ft overall. Mostly West of the summit. Lots to go still !! Will get about 30 ft West and even just 20 feet East, and I will stain the bunch and lay some rail down... basically working the area between two trestles for now.. 

I have started finalizing My plans for 2 of the three trestles here, collected timber sizes - made some sketches for the 9ft long low and straight trestle - with a 24'' steel deck off center in the middle over the wash!! So as I have time - There will be a ton of timbers to get cut up to build the trestle and lay all the ties!!!! FUN here!! Actually it has been more fun to me!! Closer to 'seeing My reality'... soon enough!! 

I have My story, and like you guys - I'm sticking to it...! ha 

As this is a present day narrow gauge line - Excursion run RR. - the line has seen on again and off again track maintenance. It was first built on 6 1/2 ft ties, but as it aged and needed work - replacement ties were 7ft long now. Moving into the present day, with newer standards to maintain for public use and all, we're seeing recycled 8ft ties brought in from the Big brother lines used here now! So there will be quite the ragged look of many tie sizes under the rails!! I suspect that 10% will be 8 ft., with over 60% ( 60%-70% ) being the newer 7 ft. ties, and the balance of still useable 6 1/2 ties. Bear in mind here, this is not a backwoods logging line being worked on here, but a every day running Narrow Gauge RR. So no wimpy ties go into this affair! Trestles are of reasonable timber sizes also!! 

Well - back to it!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So what gives ...? 

Snow in the Upper NorthEast of the country; 650,000 with no power and 2 feet or better of snow.... 

Blizzard conditions here in S. AZ, snowing and we have power! 

It's blowing sideways so fast me thinks it will by-pass Houston, and could even reach Marty's before hitting the ground!! 

Gu'da gents, stay warm and fuzzy!! 

Time for sat. cartoons looks like - all the other channels just have '' snow '' on 'em....... 

Oh that's right,.... we don't have TV here!! 

Ooopps !! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought it might be a chilly morning for ya. 
Down at 3000 ft. we had non stick snow flurries at daybreak. A little collected on the wooden engine house roof, but it's long gone now. I took the obligatory pic, but won't waste space to post 'em. 
Put on the mukluks and stay warm 'ol buddy. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

ps; Bluegrass music this am on Kxci.org or the radio 91.3 
Get moving will keep ya warmer! 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk. Just so you don't feel lonely , it's snowing on this side of the mountains too. Not much sticking to the ground but it is helping to pack down my train site, except where our black lab has decided he wants HIS bed. Seeing as how you are into "expansion ratio" with SS track perhaps there is someone out there that has a similar chart for brass rail? One of these days I'll pack up the wife and we'll head over to your place. I figure that after she sees your layout my little 70 x 35 site won't seem such a huge task.  
Be safe as the roads to S.V. are a bit slick today. 
Alan W.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the snow with Me Guys !! The cloud base was way tooo large to think it was just for me tho!! ...... at 3000 ft. John you are much lower than I am!! 

Noon and some now - sun back out between the clouds, but still got that pesky 15-25 wind blowing...brrr! If it will last for a few days, the snow may just make it to Marty's!! ha 

Alan - My expansion rates here are for Aluminum rail again!! But I found what you need - Brass rail .0000104... - SS rail .0000096.....just plug 'em in the formula above to calc. for your length of choice, I used a base of 6 ft sections to keep track of. I have been working out the various gaps needed for laying track in various temps to maintain a constant working relationship as a whole also!! You can also figure for any overall length of track you would if you prefer a different approach for your layout Alan.. 

IF - I know, Big If - If we as a group - Chuckn, John, Alan, and Myself and any others were inclined to agree on a trip and time, we could at least met each other here and muse over trains and stuff like that! 

Ties are going down, the best I can do at this point in life!!! May have rail as soon as it warms again - I can add to what I have now, stain, ballast, and lay some rail at least!! 

Alan, your layout should be relatively easy in that you have RTR track to use!!!!! You'll pass me in no time!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. I'll have to get back to the picture thing later in the week,..... not so much talk!! 

Thanks Gents!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm game for a meet, my pike is probably best for running, if you're battery powered. 10'D, less than 2% grades. 143 whopping feet of mainline, if you consider the reverse loops mainline..(I do).. from switch to switch. 
BUT 
I have few ammenities and I'm a mile off the pavement. 
Alan, what is your layout design, point to point or roundy? My previous tri-oval was SS sectional track, secured with AC's screw through joiner connections. I floated the track on a corner trestle and through a 4' bridge. I noticed the whole oval grew and shrank more than ever seeing a kink in the rails. This included a year with a wye and reverse loop attached, plus long passing sidings. Floating in ballast, not fastened anywhere. 
Dirk does need to consider expansion due to his extreme lengths and having to conform to the ladder. I built my trestle with 3 stringers to compemsate for the track's wanderings. My temps run hotter than yours so I'm going to suggest you lay track and monitor your results rather than to try to think of everything in advance. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now John, your Pike is the only one best to run on!! 

By years end that may change for Alan and Myself!!! 

Let's see - kinda guessing here, but I think I should leave My Big diesels at home tho!!! wad 'Ya think!!?? 

Depending on My time and a time we all set to meet,... maybe,.... no promises tho here, I could try to transfer a radio set-up into a boxcar for MY 'tiny' C-16 loco!! It would at least be in the correct time setting as your layout !!!! mmmm, Then I would need some 'old cars, - oh ya,.. those are packed a ways a-way!! 

Need to set a time to gather I guess first - anyone hear from Chuck yet? He should be here in AZ some where!!!! ha 

The Southern Wing of AZ, MLS chapter - ( sum'thn like that..? ) ,....... now,.. nothing tooo fancy now,.. John!!!!! :~} 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

....went fer a walk this morning, down to My street sign by the tracks. Quiet as a church mouse today, no trains to be heard..tho 2 have passed since my return! 

''A Winter Desert''..... 

A blizzzard came and left is mark.... 
this morning it was white as stark... 
still as can be. 
till I went to see... 

What the blizzard brought to Me!! 

A transformation is here. Now white as can be.. 

Twisted tree branches covered in snow, 
holding 1000's of beaded crystal jewels, reflecting rainbows, 
waiting,... their turn.... 
.. to drop to the ground. 

Blades of grass, covered in snow,.. 
burdened by the weight of white crystals, 
Bending in arches, flowing back to the ground. 

Short grown yuccas, 
look like prickly porcupines, 
standing strong against the landscape, 
like baby fuzz balls, 
at the ready. 

Truly a sight, 
A desert day or night, 
transformed in a moment, 
such a delight! 

No longer, 
for the moment, 
a desert at all, 

But,.... 

"A Winter Wonderland" 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk. Figure out how to reduce those jigs to #6 switches and I'll be bringing you a bundle of brass rail


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaaaaaaahh Alan, 

Now, I'm not sure how to help out here, #6's eh... 

Let's see now, I have all the mill work done for me..... 

Come in custom kits!!! 

Got access to a shop nearby? Bridge port or Vertical mill?? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

John, 
My layout (still on paper) has three main lines. A simple oval as outer track with connections to future storage yard, Center oval parallel to the first but with town station, small yard and side spur to Ft. Huachuca. The third, inner, loop that "figure 8"s" through the mountain then parallel's loops 1 and 2 around the Mesquite tree and roses. About 200' per loop, minimum radius of 10', and most from 14' to 20'. Will be wired for DCC. Double crossovers allow trains to move between loops 

Meeting times are open for me except Tuesdays 
Alan 

PS Expecting more snow on Wed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Expansion.... beyond the waistline. 
Alan, my experience was the whole oval grew and most motion was latteral rather than linear. Looking at individual sections of track, that is hard to envision, but when the whole oval is screwed together forming a 'solid' shape, the whole shape grows. I made my corner trestle with 3 stringers and a tad wider for stability as the track chose it's own location. I also did a spline for the stringers and the 3rd one helped fixed the curve. That was the old layout, now all track floats in ballast or on wood. 

True Confessions from the Grey Recluse; I built to G24 standards with 1910 equipment. I favor shorter cars for the visual on curves, thus the straight between S curves is only a foot. 
The half of the layout on dirt has very good clearances, the elevated, maybe not, but no fear I have a sawzall and will make on the spot alterations. 
Dirk your puny C-16 will be right at home with my brutish C-16 as soon as I finish with the Li-ion battery installation. Making it easily removable is tricky, but I've got the components placed, now to clean up the wires.... 
The only yard I have is in the car barn and holds my 2 trains.... 

I tend to let a train run as I ponder my belly between incredibly intelligent thoughts.... said Pooh wistfully. 

Happy Rails 
I now return us to that other man's journey... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The Other Man ....& His Journey,...... 
........ is LOL right about now!!! hahaha 

John - please 'splain to me how I can tell between a 'puny' & a 'brute' of a C-16... 

Perhaps loco colors. ? 
Or the box it came in....? 
Part numbers?? 

With - or - with out,... battery conversion - ite.is... 

Mine is in a storage drawer,.. If I have not lost mind yet, seen it around lately...???mmmm now let's see... 

I'm mostly open fer a time frame also ..... Bring my own lunch,.. works for me!! skip lunch 1/2 the time anyway!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

First a warning my friend, we've got snow coming, 1-3" down here and 3-6" up there on Wed/Thurs, tomorrow it's just winds and dust storms. We'll probably send another Haboob towards the valley of the singed... 

Ise got some splainin' to do eh? 

Well you're a bigger mainline modern man, so I figured your C would actually be smaller, say a 1:32 and me, I don't know any better went with the 1:24 from Aristo. 

So now you know how the last few brain cells work.... 

May haveta figure on the end of Chuck's stay for a get together when the weather is more stable. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Odd eh, Mine says wind - to 40 mph, and 80% rain, but it will be cold either way !!!!!!! 

Started staining ties, that should help, not sure what tho... ha! 

I have the family twin than, an A/C C-16, 1/24 - in a visiting dignitaries delegation group from CA., the Napa Valley RR., pretty little thing!! They are on a sight-seeing tour of the South West, Ya!!!! I heard they were on a celebration tour of the new railroad, but don't know when that will be yet.!! haha 

What is ''stable weather" ...mmm! now really you say!! 

What size batt.s are in your little C there Buddy? 

.................. Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mornin' 
Windy today, snowy tomorrow, according to the tv guy and his 'confuser' (I think a Marty term). Tho it's 8:21 and the air is still. 

I went with the blue belly Rio Grande. 

I think the batteries are bigger than the tender! Li-ion by Tenergy; 8 pack of 18650 style, 14.8v, 4400mAh, 2 3/4" X 2 13/16 x 1 7/16". 
I cut off the front tender deck to 1/3 into raised freeboards, inc toolboxes. The bats go in at an angle and then sits down. I used red duct tape to make a handle to raise the bats out. 
Operation; lift off wood (fuel) cover, raise deck and extract battery, drop in charged battery, replace cosmetics and go. I have older G Scale Graphics Rail Bosses for control. 

I bashed a battery car for the 4-4-0, a aux water tender. A slope back tender frame and trucks, a wooden deck and the tank from a 20 footer. I got a little carried away and made it a firefighting car as well...w/ a deck and water cannon. 










Staining a million ties ... that should be good therapy eh? 
So you going to take on the Central Pacific and lay 10 scale miles of track in a day? I'll take pics that day. 
Hmmmm do you spike every tie? I didn't skip many when I hand laid my On3 pike (except on hidden sides, there good enough, was). 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, inspiring work.... 

carried away, keep letting yourself be carried away!! 

Wife calls,... got a flat tire, ...so I runs down the road a few miles, put on the spare, come home looking at the hole in the side, and wondering what is loose inside the tire.? I cuts a flapper door in the side wall, ..... and find..... a 4 inch bolt, of all things.........so much fer that tire.!!!! 

Some day I need to work up a set of cars to pull - meaning suitable time period related freight and passenger service - for the C-16, some day!! 

I thought the CP had a huge crew to lay so much track in a day. 
I only have me, so will need to scale down the distance - divide the crew size into my size and do a foot a day!!! 

Spikes on all ties would look great, but take lots of time too! 
I like doing every 4th tie, then in 5-7 years do the next tie, and so on,..... saving ties for future maintenance needs, fresh ties to spike into... 
Wish I had done more early testing, years ago while doing the early overall design work, I would have a better idea of maintenance issues - but alas... tis not to be... 
I have rail & spikes in ties, now down for 1 1/2 years, with barbed and glued spikes, .... 
They have never come loose or budged in the weather yet.... the trick was the glue tho... 

A BIG learning experience is all, - Read that FUN :~ } !!!! 

Anything I can get done and move forward with is great by me!! 

Dirk - Neighbors say snow also!!! brr again!! I don't do live weather so.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I went looking................ ha 

Over 4000 men, hundreds of horses, etc, etc, etc...!!! wow & in 12 hours too!! 10 miles, 56 feet..... a standing record even today ! 

So bring on the 4000 men or even in 1.29th - like maybe about 140-150 men, we'll have us a real track laying party here!!!! 

:~] we could make some serious progress here!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, 
Bundle up! A blizzard warning was just issued for Bisbee! Similar elevation? Snow forcast rising in inches..... Noon snow in Tucson! 

Howabout we let you glue down 10' of ties in advance, you just lay rail, 1 spike every 3 ties? 

I see from my pic I hadn't added the ball govenor nor the hoses. I need to update. 
I was thinking about a thread of Show and Tell - 'your favorite bash or altered kit'. Some folks don't know it's ok to cut up a car or loco... I know, go figure. 

Stay warm and batten down the hatches! 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

hummmm, My Wife says it's not good that reported snow is on both sides of us, ha!! Bisbee well South, but Tucson well West...that means elevation doesn't count this time!! Cloud coverage does tho!! 

Hatches down indeed, but wind getting to old roll roofing again.. like an alligator it is!! Big bites & teeth marks... 

I even fought the wind, hung on to can of stain, the lid went south tho... stained 5 feet more of ties, back to saw mill when it warms someday again!! Need lots more ties... 

IF we had a ''bashed kit'' page, it could get full purdy dern near fast I think!! ..... didn't know'd it was.....ok fer cutting up cars and stuff, just do it anyways!!! Lots more fun.. 
otherwize.. as ready as can be,.... I rekon.....THX heeps Buddy. 
Early warning system you R!! 

Was wishing I had time to bash in both mainline and narrow gauge stuff, need a bench for each kind!! or more!!! 

Maybe we should send in the Red Cross to 'ol Alan down yonder in S.V. area. He's closer to that Bisbee place!!! 

well better get off!! Dirk ................ stay dry 'n warm guys!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hunker down buddy, been snowing here for 15 minutes and already have almost half an inch and I can't see a quarter mile.... 
Shore is purdy having snow on the desert ... tomorrow should be nice ... to see. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd like to say I had been hunkered down, but duty called.. 

Gen. was not happy, throttling again, gov. spring broke!! flikker'n lights and all.. !! ha, was out in the cold wind ... 

Otherwise seen none of it here so far, just wind and cold, no rain - no snow!! 

But you enjoy it and keeps watching fer us Eastern folks up yonder!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. - the ties can take it now!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You'll notice when I last posted, about 1p. 

Well at 1:15p the white wall snow blizzard of the week hit home base!!! 

Glad I got the gen fixed while I could see, and went to town in a warm car with wipers that work in the snow!! What fun it was. But I'm back home - heater on,.. hot cocoa in hand with a nice big splash of whiskey to warm me up!! 

And this will be here till tomorrow ...? 

Dirk - :~}


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's funny! hardy har har....! 

A passing train, which I can barely even see, looks more like a "White Elephant", a long line of elephants - nose to tail...


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk
Snow measured on patio storage box was just under 5 inches this morning. Train site packing down nicely with the slow melting. Started snowing here yesterday about 1 PM and was still dropping at 10 then I shut off the lights.
4 inch bolt inside your tire?? Time for a FOD walk (Foreign Object Damage for non-aviation type folks) on your road.
Going to San Jose this weekend and plan to stop by The Train Store in Santa Clara while wife is shopping. Nice thing is they will ship purchases


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bunches of the white stuff here also!! 
Used to go to train store in Campbell...have fun in My 'ol stomping grounds... 

Where I learned to do the FOD walk downs, out on the ramps at Moffett Field, long walks, ha!! 

Nope, this bolt was out on Dragoon Road, no need to walk it.....13 miles long.... ha 

Not hiding train items from your girl R ya 'mate !!?? must be riding the bike - eh!! Safe travels then My friend!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

At 8:30 am beside the homestead, in the lee, on the rear deck of my old critter dewired car; one forefinger deep, then a half inch of ice, 3 1/2" total. 
First snow was blizzard like for 2 hours, most melted by start of second snow. The melt refroze as white fluffy built up. Pristine beautiful. Ice held snow to branches, weight bent sprawls.... 

Front wheel picked up the bolt, rear caught it square, ripped it's way thru... no repair! 2nd Street Encinitas Ca aprox 1975, Fix It Again Tony sportscar. 

Allen, have fun, last time I lived in that area, I went to a free concert in Altamont.... yup, before the flat. 

See you guys down the line, 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk,

That would have been D & J Hobbies at the corner of Campbell Ave and San Tomas Aquino Rd.  They stopped carrying G scale stuff in 05 or 06 due to the price increases in track. :-( Still there but more into HO and N scale. Along with RC cars and airplanes and other hobby stuff.
Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

D & J would be the spot Alan!! Since I shopped there in the mid 70's, I could not say if they even had G stuff then, and I did not know what G was either!!...ha!! 

Just shopped for HO N.G. then, My only interest at the time - Like a tiny 2-truck Shay... which is around someplace still!! Was not even into R/C planes yet then... 

Young guy - new family, not much going on then.... 

Now an old pup as Marty would say!! 

How was your trip?? .......Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Easter must be coming......!! :~ } 

A prelude to Easter at least, the Bunny is shipping Extra Large EGGS in containers, cross country... 

But the wild thing is ......... 

the Bunny is using containers on trains, and they are decorated like the eggs are!! 

Pale Yellow 
Light Green 
Powder Blue 
......& 
Pastel Lavender 

Have you guys seen these in traffic lately? 

I saw several on a couple different trains today...!! 

Got'ta be the Bunnies doings!!!! 

That "Energizer Bunny'' again,... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

............ catch'm if you can..............................


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha - guess you guys have not seen any EGG containers yet.!! too bad, I have!!! 

Got some ties in place - some ballast also, 

Need glue - stores "OUT'' fer 2 more weeks,.. till vendor re-supplies again.................... 

Working on infra-structure more - water line work, added a water hydrant today, a 1 1/2 in. valve, to close a loose line for now, will do a 2'' tie in between 2 mains tomorrow, thence forth,..... water shall run a bit more freely here for My plants. Work will be easier this year, a touch more time for the layout then!!!!! 

What's everyone been up to this long cold winter? 
........ ya,.. more rain scheduled - Which of you ordered that stuff!!!!?? 

ThanX fer checking in, about to get the rail gang off to work!!!! 

............... Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

did you lose your camera??


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - I hear Ya buddy!! 

And know how ya feel too!! 

It'd be easier if I just could say I broke My shutter finger or sum'thn' like that! ha ,...... not! 

Cam batts are tired, need new ones, - they do not last long - a few pix or maybe for downloads, but shut ''off''..... frustrating 
Storage still too cold to be inviting for me ... not running up gas for power or propane for heat this year.... 
'puter not behaven this winter either, e-mail suspect, use it to down-load cam, up load to flicker,.... then here...! 
I sits on Wife's laptop , but do not use for cam. in cabin .........or e-mail also.... 
.....most of the lights are not working in storage this winter...... ballast issues - new tubes...? 

Life is great other wise here tho, spring might even come around someday!!!! Just not doing much with trains, even more -''real frustrating''............. 

Missing shots that could go here... for a guy that likes to take pix............ 

Sorry Man!! 

............. and for Randy, can't find your thread about shopping lists for train shows....? yesterday a RI car came thru AZ. Very rare indeed to see one in this neck of the woods!! ha,.. 
A AML style PS4750 covered grain hopper, like we all buy now! so faded in fact - if one did not know it started out blue, it was real hard to guess it could be blue!! The black R showed thru the clearest tho!! Good thing I have a fresh copy here!!!! 


Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a brake anyway. My train shop is getting much more organized. I have about 30 pds of scrap brass rail that next week or so I will take up and see how much they will give me for it. sizes (1" to 10" and bent, etc) 16 years of saving.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad your getting organized at home Marty!! 

It'll be 'at least' next year before I can think about any real organizing here.... 

Geez - I get a break - from what pray tell!!?? 

Getting Wife done with school will be a 'BIG' break!!!!!! 

THX - Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No breaks today, what gives!! ?? ha,... 

Of to dump with tree limbs and brush to toss out... 
worked on a section of road - ( driveway here ) adding more railroad ties and rock along the edge,.. 
heating and bending into a broad curve grey pipe for wiring underground, glued in place and covered with dirt,... 

Marty - I did get some pix today!! So, should be warmer tomorrow, I'll let 'puter run a while and get warm also, !!! and charge the cam. batt. , then try to get it all downloaded to 'puter. Easier after that process,.. if it will get thru it - without a shutdown on me... 

So,.... will see what happens...!!! 

Hoping to get more ballast down also in am... 

:- } 

................ Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

WE all can work on Our layouts,...... just needed that big sun called 'heat' to help out a bit!! go for it Marty!! 

Randy should get a kick out'ta these pix!! All My N.G. stuff was beyond my fingers reach, this was all I could get to in short notice!! 

 

and this also!! 

 

Ballast is coming along now, I can lay ties, ballast, and rail - heading East & West now ......increased growth this way!! 

But, what would you do IF you were the "Engineer",... slam it in reverse and hits the brakes, .... or WOT... and ask the Fireman to lay another log on the fire,...'' come over fer dinner, we're having dino - steaks tonight!!'' 

 

well it all came together, more to come with warmer weather now guys !!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. - THX....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Buddy, 
Are you using the old Plio-bond method? I'm looking hard, but I don't see any spikes! 

Put Plio-bond glue on top of the tie. let harden, place rail in position and heat with soldering iron until rail melts into the blob. There you go! 

WOT would I do? I'd try like heck not to p*ss 'im off, that little teakettle will bounce off that big brute! 'Full reverse Mr. Sulu, Warp factor 2! 

Enjoy your cool spring, we hit 82 down here today. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk;

Harnass that rascal and put it to work. We make them dino critters earn their keep on the Geneva & New Bern RR.










Heck, the Brandywine & Gondor RR even makes dragons earn their keep by boiling water!










Have fun,







David Meashey


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John, darn - you can ''see'' My new clear lucite spikes eh!?? Even with the ''Official licensed'' see-thru weathering I spent ooodels of time on... Wow your good ... All I can say Man!! 

Dave - Luv the pets, mine escaped from a local private preserve here... ha 
.... Yer right,.. got'ta have fun with R trains!! 

THX guys ! Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, you're right about the weather getting nicer and making it easier to work outside. Now if I can just remember to use Sunscreen when I'm out there. 
No Direct Train work but flagstone paths to the site are getting done. Went by Cochise Rock to figure out what to use as ballast but they didn't have anything like what you are using. May go to the 1/4-minus purple looking stuff they have. Are you gluing the ballast to the base board? Looks good. No critters from the local preserve showing up but our black Lab. thinks I built him a big bed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Heh Heh, you did, the wagging tail is his aceptance! 
Treat him right and he'll share his space with you. 

I've found light weight UV shirts to be more pleasing than sunscreen. I never liked putting chemicals on my skin... add a floppy hat and I'm covered. 

Aw Dirk, I thought you once said 'every 4th tie...' If I could stop starng there, I'd tell you everything else looks great, but.... clear???? I was thinking once a brad nailer and it's T head might not look too bad and should make those voids disappear. At an angle the middle of the head shank shouldn't be too visible, hah! unless of course you're trying to get one by me! .... I only count other people's rivets! 

See ya down the line, 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Alan, how are ya!?? 

1st to let you in on My knowledge, I have talked to Chuck, off in Colorado - mmm,. skiing with family!! Sounded good on phone! Was not sure of any time soon regarding coming down South, with the rest of our snow birds here!! Would let us know if he does tho! 

...on to the ballast, dug up on shallow surface of washes here and abroad! Brought home if not here already, and screened till ready to use! Yes, - glued down, using 50/50 mix of Tightbond 3 glue and water, added drop of detergent and sprayed before and after with water only and soap drops mix. Also using larger rock sizes for bulk build up to create basic shape and over layered with finer, more to scale surface rocks. 

As this is the Narrow Gauge line,.... And I have generally seen when visiting real lines as such, dirt is the ballast fill of choice, I am using a similar choice here. Nice effect also!! 

I do have some red and gray chicken grit to screen and try, but it is reserved for the main line!! Both will get some form of weathering also - once complete in larger sections! 

Also of interest or note - the wash supplied ballast I am using is comprised of,.. decomposed Granite - DG, some crushed lime, and crushed Quartz rock,.. so a good mix overall!! 

Later this Spring I will have a dump truck load of ''crusher fines'' brought in from a mine about 8 miles away!! Will figure out what to do with that and possibly mix with the grit and come up with My own blends for different sections of the line. 

Yep, nice out this week - at least here, pretty warm today ... almost on the tooo hot mark after all the cold. Always too great a change in too short a time to adjust to!! But getting work done!!!!!!! YA !!!! 

Lots more completed on My infrastructure of waterlines and elect. lines in the ditches, some more road way buried again!! Nicer for us here! I just keep picking away at it when there is time. It has produced some working water lines to date, which I now can use to start the Spring with early and get used to!! 

Have you considered a thread here for your layout prep work?? Everyone would LUV to see another So. AZ layout build series!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys are making me laugh all morning, and I'm trying to get some work done here,.. haha 

Charging spare solar batt, ....charger keeps dumping - so I's restarts it, and then the gas ran out, so add gas in tank and start the gen. again, then the batt charger again... my I walk allot !! tired........... 

John - a fast one....... ha! My friend,.. your counting rivets on 'others' projects is amazing... ha... 

I can't get anything past YOU!!!!!!! 

Back to work - gluing ties fer a bit - maybe,.... till next inter - up - shun.... 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry Dirk, 
I did tell you about me older brother, he lived down to his reputa-shun... less than a week and insulted all 5 adults of the Tucson branch of his family... 
He's gone, I'll get better! 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Boy - what a difference a week can make - just hit 80 here in the shade!!! 

D, and it's just mid morning still...............


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, 

.....Sounds like the family needs to just gang up on the 'hon-ry' Bro, an' ...teach 'em a thing 'er 3.....!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Saw 92 on my trucks outside therm mo meter, think it's warmer. 
Did anybody see spring? It's MIA! 

Sis says he's just crazy, I can't dis agree. I was mad until she said that, now I'm very sad. 
He did a lot of talking, never has a conversation, he lectured all of us as he blamed the world for his problems. 
Sorry to have brought him up here, he's home. End of story. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it Saturday yet? The warmer weather brought in My Favorite ''Turkey Vultures'', luv to watch 'em soar so gracefully thru the sky!! Makes me want to fly!! 

Windy today. bumm...mmmer!! 

Tried to get the last needed bit of ballast done and glued.. Did, but not easily done in the wind however!! 

Wind blows the loose sandy ballast to the neighbors.. 
Wind blows the glue to where I don't want it.. 
and not where I do want it also!!!!!! 

Let it dry and check the MOW crews work, and be 'READY'' for rail..... 

Probably need a special MOW crew just fer the rail laying tho... 

Not in the wind.......it blows My string line also........mmm now! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well two things happened today - train wise at least, after the great French toast breakfast!!! 

The winds were .... down early, but pretty frisky most of the day... 

I forget and reminded Myself that I had used cedar ties on My no.14 switch... no trouble installing spikes in the cedar .. 

But - now - I have cut redwood ties for the Narrow Gauge, and as much as I tried they were too hard for spikes to get into with out bending or just not reaching full depth.. 

So I learned another lesson, I will be doing lot's of pre-drilling tiny holes for spikes...this may not be so bad in the end tho, will see this week!! 

And I tightened my string line much tighter in the wind!!!! It sings now!! ha 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Need some cedar? I salvaged a 1950's Pecky cedar ceiling/roof. A lot of good wood between the pecks! 
I can give you a plank ... 2 1/2" thick, 8 - 14" wide 11 -14' long. I use a chain saw to hack off a piece I can manage on my saws. 

I have noticed termites will eat the oxidized surface, but not much else. I dug up a 2' section of pressure treated 2x4 that I had split down the middle, termites had eaten the core. The treatment only entered about 1/2" 

Will a drilled hole hold the spikes? 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure Mate', next time I get by I'll grab it from ya!! THX!! Cedar is great for cribbing builds. 

Was just out laying rail....in fact came up to the cabin to charge that troublesome battery again for the cam, need a pic where I currently am at! 

Termites are best left alone, but... they eat it all, twigs laying on the ground...heavy grass stalks ... anything, not my cedar ties blown to the ground tho... hungery buggers! 

Drilling is going well, better than hoped. I can drill many, many holes at once, then add spikes. 

Not frustrating actually, no bent spikes, no slips - leaving needle nose pliers ''tip'' indentions in the tie tops. ugly spots....then... 

Having installed ties outdoors some years ago, watching spikes pushed up about 1/32'' - 1/16'' in just a months passing. Spikes can come loose - YES ... 

I have also watched those with a light barb effect and a drop of super glue, NEVER come loose, really exciting stuff here!!!!!! no loose spikes are possible... they have weathered several seasons of our weather here so far, and show no effects of change at all....none!! 

Today - all spikes are glued, spaced 3-4 ties apart - some ties have 2-4 spikes per rail - per tie... 

Doing the grade crossing for Dragoon Road 1st. - both rails, then I will build the wood planks to create the grade crossing that gets driven over, inside and outside the tracks. Heading West with rail after this start - about 30 more ft. to a trestle, and adding ties to the East fer awhile, before more rail can be laid - 35 ft to a switch - the station siding! 

Big change - much cooler out this morning - Spring not quite here yet, still trying tho! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When I was hand laying On3 track I modified a pair of smooth jaw needle nose pliers. I used a seperating/cut off disc, dremel size, to cut grooves just inside the tips. I could push the spikes in without slipping off. I came back and did the final push with a tool with a wooden handle and a polished steel face indented to 'caress' the spike head as I set it tight. The shank was long enough to clear my knuckles. 

If the Triangle gang ever meets I can bring ya some wood. 

There's a low comin' from the west for cooler weather, don't think any wet tho'. 

See ya, 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

good day going on here, breakfast is on, seems like a good time at least!! ha 

Warmer - more sun / less clouds now.. 

Water trees,.. that'll keep my feet moving till all are wet.. 

Priming rail for next few pieces, .. cutting a couple recesses for joiners to sit down into! 

Broke a drill - already, .....know what I need to do next,.. order spare bits, num, 67-66 used.. 

And - I will know if there is a issue with loose spikes in the next 2-4 weeks. Either they will move or they won't... done deal... :~ } 

So should add 2nd rail in awhile (sometime), while I'm busy multi-tasking today, great fun - always.. 

a low coming.... does I need to build a mountain with a hole in it fer the ''gang" ? 

John, glad your runs on batteries Man!! 

Running times a-com'n... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have them same pliers, made the same way,.... 

must be a G - required tool to have on hand!!!! 

D - frankly this entire rail went well , once I's pre-drilled the holes!!! faster than just doing by hand even!! and No BooBoo's ....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

last week a friend and I were asked to 'remove' a plant from a neighbors home... I went to see what we would tear out.. OH My,.. I'll take that home - don't throw it out... 

So here is the latest addition, a 6 ft tall healthy specimen near the long split rail fence on the road bordering the West side of the layout area! 

 

and - with out much more addoooooo!! 

I would like to present some changes here!! 

I am using and have currently set-up a 50 ft. plus long string 'guideline'... this gives a 'direction' to each end - while I start in the middle at the grade crossing with rail. Also shown is a 6 ft. alum. flat guide set against the rail side to give it a very straight run over the 6 feet. I use this while spiking so as not to shift off track, the rail I'm laying at the time. It is 1 1/2 in. wide x 1/8 th. in. thick. 

 

Here is the long view of this set-up, the yellow string on the left rail side, and the aluminum guide on the inside, both working together to lay rail... 

 

I use the guide in a leap-frog fashion, by moving it in 1/2 overlaps to continue on to each successive added rail, keeping everything in line. But - the slip joiners get in the way, so I removed a recess slot in the middle to 'clear' the joiner.. 

 

And, this is what the desert looks like down low near the rails. This shows the road crossing - the upper flat area to the left - and the drop-offs moving off the crossing itself in both directions. 

 

Well any way, I have moved into laying rail for the time being!! .... some running soon just to see it work!! 

THX again,. Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I see a ton of photo ops comin'! 

Looking real good there buddy. 

John


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you using to stain your ties again? Have you noticed any fading from the ties you first layed a while back? 
I'm liking your roadbed method more and more...  So the three pipe method with a flat top doesn't get you to the level that the ties are at, or does it? I can't tell from the picture how your getting your ballast to hold. 
Can't wait to see a train with this picture


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tie stains, ah life's protectants!!! 

Ties from 1 1/2 years ago where done with both a sealer, and a water based stain - Walnut... some changes have occurred. I'll get some pix this week!! 

Current ties are now finished with Min-Wax stain, no sealer, and some ties get several coats. They were stained prior to doing the ballast work and gluing. This was dirty and gave the ties a nice worn look, but after that dried, I went back and did a 2nd coat, and a 3 rd on the 'newest' 8 foot replacement ties, so ties by groups are getting treated to different amounts of coloration, depending on how long they have been around the line!! ... early 6 1/2 foot ties are the lightest by far, then more recent 7 foot ties have varying amounts, and the new or latest 8 foot ties are getting darker treatments. These also get more spikes. this stain is a 'Special Walnut' and looks much like creosote does, depending on the amount used!! 

IF I keep this up, I will need to take a class on video recording, maybe Marty will teach a class!!!!? Vids will be needed here pretty soon...and then posting them , oh My.. more to learn...still.. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how the ballast glue mixture holds up in the freeze/thaw cycle of spring...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm also - ha - looking forward to one more winter to see this also!! 

It will depend how how 'sealed' the surface is and how much moisture gets thru to freeze in place - inside... 

Summer rains may give me a early clue tho!! I can watch run-off then... 

IT is just one big experiment, not the first one,.. so many layouts have been built all over the world!! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here are comparison pix of the older ties in place now for 1yr - 7 months...Spikes are still coming loose also, but the glued ones are clearly set in place... 

 

Ties trying to age to natural grey tones, by flaking off water based stain... many loose spikes here, easy to tell which ones are glued, and which are not.. The glued ones just have not budged at all, which is great!! Also of note to me is how much more the loose spikes have continued to be pushed up by the wood grain and it's resilient fiber structure. 

 

The point end of the switch here shows more aging of the stain also.... 

 

well for now life continues,.. got New Generator running - online now - power will change here this year!! With 12K, I have enough to fire off My welder again, so steel bridges can be built latter on. more stuff to un-pack.... 

I will continue to have the MOW crews at work cutting - fitting - painting rail, and laying it! The crew over at the saw mill needs to get going, need a new motor for the saw, order one next week!!! the wood schedule is falling behind.....ties are not getting cut and delivered on time to stay ahead of the track gang... 

Have a Great week end - go run trains guys!!!!!!! 

Dirk - THX again - DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Your using stainless spikes not steel spikes, right? 
For a long term study of handlayed track read this thread over at LSC. www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/18636/abandonment-amp-salvage 
Here's a picture from the thread








Stainless spikes are on top, steel on bottom. The steel spikes rusted and held well. Stainless spikes popped up. But go read and see for yourself!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, what glue are you using on the spikes? 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Dirk told me he was using Super glue.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny - I thought I heard Dirk was out of town.... 

I use ME - ''steel spikes'',.. not SS spikes... 

I'm leaning towards the fact that we are more dry than wet, and "rust'' does not grow much or very fast here.. merely an observation at this point...thus not grabbing wood like I know happens for many, in other wetter climes!! 

The early work was done with Thin Super Glue, yes Craig!! 

Current work was done with medium super glue, and seemed easier to use than I thought it might be...! 

Also,.... I stand corrected - By myself - I used redwood for the early ties also, - not cedar - but it was on site for some time and was drying out some,... could be why it was softer for spikes to get into. Also it was S4S redwood, and the current supply brought in was rough-sawn redwood lumber! still redwood.... 

The real key seems to be adding the glue to the shank..!!! 

Thx - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats what I did also, when I was spiking my bridge. I used steel spikes dipped in super glue. I believe it was the medium stuff "Zap-A-Gap". I had a little plastic cup I poured some glue into. It worked pretty slick. I grabbed a spike with my pliers, dipped it in the glue and shoved it into the tie. I spiked everything last year and I have not noticed any movement of my spikes.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I little dirt work here!! filling under the ladder system, up to the the runner height is all... add water in sprinkles when enough gets done.. 

here, ... coming out of the tunnel exit and thru the West Wye. 

 

 

and deeper fill in the area of the S-curve... 

 

 

For now there will not be any fill above the ladder runners - to make laying track lots easier!! More detailed fill - into hills, ridges, and such can be worked on once the track is running! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ahah! I'm beginning to see the method to your madness. I hope your dirt detail is mechanized. 
Are you going to have Zip lines for us old folks to keep up with our trains? 
Are we there yet? 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John, I am mad, but not that kind. whew........... 

Mad 'bout hav'n my own layout, someday!!! That's all.... 

Methods, ........well lots of work - lots of exercise to me!! ha! 

No jungle in the desert here, nothing to 'hang' a Zip-line to... 

Toto has not come by yet, .. so not there it seems, but to me I'm here everyday!!! always.. 

Have planned and keep working on paths for ''feet to foll'er trains on''... will need testing by others some day tho... I will need a 'second opinion' in the future!!!!! 

Willy - the - barroow, and his side kick, Shov'El, do the heavy work, with some proDd'en from 'Ol Pick - his-self - Axe..., some X's we get 'Ol Long Bar to come break up the Bad stuff fer Us tho!! DYN- no - mit-E is always on stand-by to, but he charges soooo much to just stand around here, ....I usually send him on his way home... 

May have to start adver-tie-Z'en for work parties soon.....?!! a little diggin', a little cement, some cuttin' pipe and gluing all...could turn into some thing here,.. tho!!!! ( A Layout per-chance ) 

....Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 04 Apr 2013 09:28 PM 
Say John, I am mad, but not that kind. whew........... 

Mad 'bout hav'n my own layout, someday!!! That's all.... 

Methods, ........well lots of work - lots of exercise to me!! ha! 

No jungle in the desert here, nothing to 'hang' a Zip-line to... 

Toto has not come by yet, .. so not there it seems, but to me I'm here everyday!!! always.. 

Have planned and keep working on paths for ''feet to foll'er trains on''... will need testing by others some day tho... I will need a 'second opinion' in the future!!!!! 

Willy - the - barroow, and his side kick, Shov'El, do the heavy work, with some proDd'en from 'Ol Pick - his-self - Axe..., some X's we get 'Ol Long Bar to come break up the Bad stuff fer Us tho!! DYN- no - mit-E is always on stand-by to, but he charges soooo much to just stand around here, ....I usually send him on his way home... 

May have to start adver-tie-Z'en for work parties soon.....?!! a little diggin', a little cement, some cuttin' pipe and gluing all...could turn into some thing here,.. tho!!!! ( A Layout per-chance ) 

....Dirk - DMS Ry. 



What part of the desert do you live in?

I might be able to help depending on where you live 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ. very kind of you to Offer to lend a hand!! THX 

I'd bet your a 1/2 days drive, from me..?!! 

Well South, and one hour East of Tucson......just 10 minutes off the freeway tho.. 

Home with one more lumber load... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 

It's really looking cool. 

I like the 'S' curve.....approx. what radius curves are in the 'S'? 

Keep up the good (and hard) work! 

Brian


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

geeez, don't ya jus' luv it when the cat steps on the power button on the laptop.... 

let's try this again,........ 

Hi Brian, all the curves are for the loop proper, and think both F scale and N.G. here... 

the curves, and the "S" curved asked here, are 34 foot circles/ 17 foot radius.... away from the loop, like the branch - lines they get smaller... 

BTW, Thanks... and it's growing on me tooo!

... Dirk


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Layout is progressing nicely Dirk, plus you have a nice ringside view to greatest RR in the world!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 

Those are some nice numbers there. A string of racks will look really good on those.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Racks and other large cars will look great, on the N.G. line, borrowed till some of the Main is running!!! 

From then on, it will just keep on getting bigger & better...!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Heck , someday.. we amy need to have a special day run here... 

A ..... 

...........'' Run your Rack run''.. 

Since these cars are rather pricey, a long train will need to be built to run using ''Everyones racks'',.. grouping their cars into one big run!! 

A rack run in the desert!! or ... ''Desert Racks'' 

...hehe - Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A contingent of Officials left Dragoon, headed West bound fer Vail, a short scenic trip to 'Ol Vail, behind a Napa Valley C-16 and cars, in town from CA... 

A great time was enjoyed, and the day was pretty calm - compared to the week or more of spring winds so far. 

A little train talk, a little train running, some sharing and a special video of Chuck's Mallet, doing it's work, hauling ore hoppers!! 

Let's see,.. so as not to forget, we met at John's - Totalwrecker, in Vail. Also in good standing were Chuck , and Alan - Fyrekop.. 

Nothing but great train talk !!! ThX guys !! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
.....maybe I should go buy some ''matching shovels'' fer the track gang,.. for Our next meet ,... here!!! 

Oh, and there's room a plenty for more, train inclin-ated folks here too!! 

and we need to lay track at Alan's soon...!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for coming over, it was a lot of fun and so very nice to shake hands with names from here. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, now that we all have ''shaken hands - we must do it again''!!!! 

Earlier in the month I was hauling home large timbers for a bridge here, which goes across a large wash. I brought one home the first trip, but loaded two of them on the second trip. In the background is the wash with the first timber sitting on RR ties for supports. In the car loaded down with more wood, are the second two, each is a 4'' x 8'' - 16 foot beam. The car can swallow up about 11 feet, but the rest has to just hang out in the breeze fer the ride home! 

 

 

This bridge is on the West side of the layout, crossing a wash, and provides a path to the Picnic area and main interior pathway for the layout! It is also the only handicap access for friends that use alternate means of travel to get to see the inner portions of the layout here! 

More to come of this as it comes along.. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Some times ya just have to dig in and change stuff.... 

like Marty, some plants are too much, in this case in the way! A Mesquite bush was trespassing much to close to the ROW, so the crew deemed it should be removed!! 

I used My Heavy Equipment, to pull a chain tied to the culprit, after having dug well over a foot deep all around the base of the bush, and doing a couple water soaks also. The entire affair went off with out a hitch. After about 3 good tugs - it popped out of the ground and chased the tow rig.!!!! 

Here ya go!! 

 

 

The root is compared here to someones foot, not a small one either! 

 

Now there's room to work the fill better.... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Gents, while on the subject of an A/C C-16 steam loco, I bench ran it just now! 

Several bench runs - short and in place, resulted in pull test results of an average of .75 pounds of draw bar effort... not gobs of traction here, eh! 

This on a completely stock loco.... 

Reason why they do not pull many cars... 

next up - to get an amp reading under the same conditions! Pulling load test... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure is a long ways from My 70Mac - coming in at over 8.5 pounds of reliable total pulling effort.... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I seem to have the ''extremes in pulling power'', between 2 locos!! 

As I'm currently running a battery box car, the tender which is stock/empty weighs 1.675 pounds. 

The box car, radio gear, and batteries come in at 6.15 pounds.. 

The point I'm getting to is that in spite of the weight, there isn't any perceptible effort to get them to roll - of course without the loco ... 

So I will later need to play with how much train can be made up, that would run at about .25 - .5 pounds of draw bar effort. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Plastic wheels on your rolling stock will addd a lot of resistence. 
Is your C-16 the newer belt drive? 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

metal wheels will be coming - someday! 

I rather suspect the C is the older version, as it is over 10 years old! 

I had it before A/C came out with the latest design,.. 

But I have never had it apart - yet! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Alan - You've got incoming A/C ( aircraft ) 10:00pm - ish 

A trio of 3 transports flew over, a C-130 at low alt and low throttle setting, then 2 - C-117 twin jet transports, also low and very "hush now quiet'', running dark mode, dimmed off-white wing tip lights only, and then a red blinky, whence they got a ways past My place.... 

in S.V. now I speckt tho!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Work stuff this time guys!! more water pipe laid, added electrical and lots of dirt fill, again, never get done on this project, just a large one! ha!!! 

The 2 in. water pipe now reaches the East end of the currently as dug ditch, leaving about 135 feet to dig and add pipe next year , maybe!! Might reach the gate someday!! 

 

a side line towards the layout area! 

 

a reverse shot and emerging electrical lines under dirt... 

 

extending the grey pipe to the junction... 

 

... and sweeping around the corner here... 



lots of dirt to fill, and layer, and pack down, water in, layer and fill, and pack, oh we did that!! 

 

Then, a few rolls with the use full work SUV, it gets closer, layer in some fines and roll again.... 

 

Anyways, getting lots closer to having the main road open and clear once more!! 

Dirk - DMRR, the parent Crop! ..." Dragoon Mountain RailRoad'' ( Standard Gauge stuff, esp. 1/29th Scale )


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah, now the FUN stuff, at least some more, and it was fun to re-locate a needed path around the N.G. West end, beside the Wye. 

What I do not have is a comparison of where the path was, that I did not like stepping over so many tracks at once, a rather large step at that, to get out side the loop area... 
This is a game changer now! 

 

The new path snakes around the small bush, and off to the rear, and now breaks off the steps over the wash,.. in the foreground, ( step not shown, but in past postings ) 
The 'path way' to the left will become dug out and used as a wash to drain off summer monsoooon RAINS!! Next to that is a well raised track for the west branch line... 

Here the path shows better both in the foreground and back in the rear - going over two separate tracks with room to step between them, the path then turning to the right across the back of the N.G. loop... 

 

A reverse view looking outside the loop towards the inside, again across the two single tracks.. 

 

The green line is a continuation of the West Branch line. climbing in the direction of the arrows, along with the blue line more clearly showing the drain dry wash, to be dug in at a later date! 

 

Well, Thanks again, 'bout it for this weeks work and fun,. ..one pooped 'Ol guy here!!!!!! :~ } 

Dirk - DMS Ry. the subsidiary of the DMRR ( DMS Ry, - ''Dragoon Mountain Scenic Railway'' - Narrow Gauge Excursion, FUN Train rides! )


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a game changer now 

Boy have I heard that one ,,,,before!!!!! LOL


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey 'Ol Buddy Marty, I bet you have even spoken those words yourself! 

It's a Game changer.... catchy tune eh!! Played to "Money" - from 'Dark side of the Moon!"... Pink Floyd... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sum'thn a bit different here today!! 

Mostly for the AZ bunch close by, a little road work was done today!!!!! and after some packing and traffic, will be so much better than it has become lately....maybe a touch of rain even would be nice!! 

Had a blade brought in...... to...''Kill the Wash-board, widen the road, and flatten it some''...all needs were met, by a great guy named Duane, from Willcox Rock and Sand. A Deere 770 series, a pretty large yellow toy was used for the road work! 

How about a miles worth of moving dirt around!!!! ...from the asphalt to my gate and a couple spots inside also..Thanks Duane!! 

 

 

and doing a clean up pass going up one of our hills here! 

 

Life is like a onion, ya just get to keep peeling layers off.... bit by bit!! 

No excuses guys,.. com'on over !!! 

Dirk - DMRR & the DMS Ry.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

The repaired-scraped-graded road looks good. Will have to drive over and give it the Goldwing test once I get back from Oklahoma and helping daughter move into her new place.

Cloudy but no rain here in SV

Alan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have GOTS to get some trains out this weekend and run, Dirk is probably dieing to run some trains.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there, RUN SOME for ME Marty!!!!!! 

I'm not dieing of anything,... 
.... except from the pain of stones!!!!!! no kidddd'n... 

a small piece came out tho, getting there.... 

Run a Vid for me Marty - would ya / could ya!!!! 

Watch out for the missing bridge !! 

Dirk


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 May 2013 07:42 PM 
I have GOTS to get some trains out this weekend and run, Dirk is probably dieing to run some trains. Sigh.... I've been running trains all day for 3 days in a row.... 

Sigh...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Video for sure. Stan I will post a grass photo to show you what I am up against.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Fancy-Shmancy A Road grader! 
Well now you better get some Gorilla Snot to protect it! 

gorilla-snot.com 

Military tested and hey I'll buy a couple gallons off your 55gal drum purchase! I want to see if it's round tail proof! 

Yer Old buddy 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like the Gorilla snot will have to come when the road work is perfect and complete, since it seems like a great glue...even on walking paths for us!! 

Well the kidney stone is hanging round, but I'm out getting some exercise to either; cook it out, sweat it out, or.... wear it out! 

Watering has been a bit behind,.. but some how I find myself with some time to work on the road and further ditch work. The filled ditches so far are settling well & are needing a bit of top dressing to bring them to grade. There is also lots of excess dirt piles along the road edge, half covering the railroad ties that form the road edge. I have wanted the piles picked up and moved off the road. So I found myself using 1/2 inch hardware screen to remove the larger rocks and dirt clods, leaving fines to fill the top layer of the ditch, spread with a large garden rake. The rest that did not make it's way thru the screen - instead found it's way into the wheelbarrow, and moved off to the layout, to become more base filler later covered with more dirt on the ROW berms. 

So, we got fill top soil for the sunken ditches, .... we got the excess dirt cleaned off the road edge, ... we got more fill and base material for the Layout ROW, berms and stuff like that. 

Once I get thru all 150 feet of road being cleared currently, I will be able to clean, and re-set the edge ties that got bumped by the back-hoe when the ditches were dug. That done and they all look in line and such, I will drill and pin them in place for keeps! 

The road will look better. 
The layout gets more fill.!! 
I can move on to ditches towards the layout area for more running water!!!!!!! 

Since I'm some what feeling better, I may get back to work on My bridge project - and lay the deck surface down on the beams!! I could walk over the wash, a new concept!! OK. 

Ga'day Mate's....!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

hummmmmm,... seems some things here have changed, just not where I want them 2!! ha! Oh well - as they say... keep trying I guess... 

Just for the official record, the internal rock has come and gone, as of 5-27... glad that's over with. Much larger than forecast also... whew... 

But - for now I thought that I'd make Marty an offer.. 

I will trade some blue skies, high heat over 100, 
for his excess rain, to help dry out his layout... 

Was hoping It might cooool off AZ a bit for us out here!! with some steady wetness... 

And to sweeten the deal, I will through in the high winds, the blow ya over kind, a one day only offer!! 

Really - they can help 'dry' things out in a hurry, trust me on that one! 

Kind a boring here, not much going on, 'cept keep the plants picked up after they wilt and fall over, flowers are a pain.. unless they are on a large bush or tree, like a Desert Willow!! 

Trying to dig holes for risers... seem to have lost them, anybody seen 'em lately? 


Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

None up here! The weather has been really strange this spring. I hit 100.8 degrees at my home which isn't normal until late July. Then 3 days later the low was 42 degrees. It's also been beyond windy, and I'd take rain over the wind. At least with rain it waters the lawn instead of drying it out. I'm hoping tomorrow is good weather so I can get out and work on things again too. 

Drink a lot of water Dirk!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It was terribly windy the last couple of days here, with killer heat wind that was beating My plants to death yesterday, a big tornado blew thru - I think I was near the edge where the wind was greatest, blew My hat off, twice,.. while I was still holding it, took my drink glass - plastic - and tosssed it, fresh full with ice - darn, and blew tree branches and trash every which way but... 

Seems nicer today. less wind, still,... lot's of heat ... 

Rains are coming,... 
July is coming,.. 

Great to have one more hose hydrant to work off of!! 

Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that would be a heck of a day... I had to pass on working on the railroad on the 18th or 19th because the winds were so bad. My home weather station posted 38mph sustained and 48mph gusts, but it always under reports gust mph since it's averaged over a 30 seconds. 

I was thinking last night, electrical pipe for running conduit is pretty cheap, $2 for 1/2" and $4 for 3/4" for 10' lengths and it's decently strong. If you ever need to do a bigger span where PVC isn't strong enough you might want to look into that. I think with 3/4" you could span about 4' without problems and with 1" or more you could probably get 6'-8', maybe even the full 10' length. You could also use compression clamps for fencing if you have a section that might need adjusting from time to time or in the case of a swing bridge where you need the track to raise and lower with minimal variance. I'm not sure if you would need any of this but I was thinking about this last night.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Same today, wind blowing My drinks over, again!! NOT.. I ''have to keep 'em close by'' while working outdoors... 

Did 7-8 hours of cement and block work - by the wash culvert, on the inlet side that sees TOO much rushing water a few times a year, & OH, washes the road away some what.. When the block work is completed I will fill the road - and re-gain 4 feet of drive-able width. 

Both My wife and I have noticed this year is a bit different for weather. June can be the hottest month all year. And the winds run out and die off in June. Leaving one 'wishing for a breeze' to cool it off some, no wind and high heat together... This year the wind is putting up quit the fight before it leaves, and not backing off a bit...So I'm really sic of it now working in it is harder on my back, it throws your body off balance, while all ready working on a hill side or slope surface, with rocks sliding under your feet when your not looking... Oops! 

Brandon, I hope I'm not rubbin' off on you !! I have a lot of creativity, and if that did not keep me busy, other peoples projects just add more interest to my minds thinking about things at night!! Like you said above, ''thinking last night''... I do this all the time!! 

Some of your ideas will get filed, .. and correctly so, some may not fit here!! THX Buddy, ( I do not have any lift bridges here, lots of tunnels to walk over track tho, why I have them in the first place, learned lessons about kids kick'n rocks on the track ... ) I figure a tunnel will make it harder, ((or I can send the unruly brats home with their family if they behave like that here... )) 

Looks like in celebration of this week, I will have to post a bunch of updates for work here. Been kind'a slow - but collectively, stuff is coming along...!! Ya!! 

THANX for the visiting views from all of My MLS followers here!!!! OVER 40,000 views on this layout!!!!!! More to come - for sure..!! I'll get the updates organized and get on My 'puter for them, and we'll see what comes out of it!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, 
Just got in some "throw-down" trucks as well as a pair of "heavy weight" trucks to build 2 clearance checkers. I remember the yard stick for length and about 4 1/2 inches for width BUT........... What would be a good clearance for height? Not expecting to run 1:20.3 here but want to plan for it just in case. The best height I can figure is 9 inches from track to highest point plus another inch to clear tunnel mouths and bridge decks. 
Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I would stay safe with at least 10 in. height for you. I'm probably using 12 in. for 1/20.3 stuff, inside tunnels, and 10 in. min. for 1/29 stuff... 

You may have missed my posting on a different thread where you mentioned the yard stick car, maybe for Brandon,...? 

I came back with a 5 1/32'' ROOF width for a J&S passenger car ( 1/20.3 stuff ), which is about 24 in. long, unless you remove 3 sets of windows for a shorter car.... ha - I have ... 

So - careful planning now, cut once - measure three or 4 times. FIRST... hehe.. 

Dirk - :- }


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

A PS to the last post.

Wind is really kicking up here again today. Had to take covers off patio chairs to keep them out of the pool but metal chairs have blown over 3 times in the past hour. Now they're under the overhang. Had to move the smoker under there too as the winds were acting like a forced air furnace and cooking dinner way to fast.

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OH ... what's that - dinner - what's cook'N...? 

Not the Sun,.. per chance........... 

Got that checker car together yet?!! 


Might need to check a few spots me self... 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the same problem here in New River.....Deck furniture trying to escape with the wind.... I ended up putting eyelets in the deck and attaching the chairs and tables to the with cloths line to keep them on the deck. Sometimes I get new deck furniture, well new to me that is, Which I use till someone comes looking for it. It is usually when the winds are from the south 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk - Was wondering if you got hit by the heavy rains yesterday. Saw that John got over 2.5 inches and we had plenty here as well. If nothing else these rains will show you were the water wants to drain to.


Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, one thing for sure is you always get 'new and different patio furniture' at your place, revolving furniture, you may be starting a new trend!! 

Alan, I did get wet, but not a big soaker here. About .45'' is all, but with the other recent wetness it is starting to make mud puddles and saturate the ground in the short term. Really did not want that much rain.... whew! 

Water run-off is going to be an ongoing process. Dig a drainage ditch, and watch. Then dig it deeper and wider when it gets too full...... only to have an even larger down pour come the next rain, where does one stop..? I have been working on a bridge area - double track drain & and a culvert drain under double track,.. to get water across the tracks under it, not over the rail!! Would like to keep the road bed as dry as possible, beyond just the usual rainfall.. 

This morning it is still cloudy and I have not seen the sun rise... or nary a hint of day light!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dirk, 

There is a whole page of updates here without pictures!? What gives with that? 

Chris


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Chris, 

Your correct !!! My camera is overloaded with pix... 60-80 or so to down load and process, fly to a cloud and add a stamp to here!!! ha!! 

Was on 'puter last night - just for mail - not on it since 6-25 tho, and it was 90 or so while I was sweating in storage last night... I don't get in by the 'puter much during summer... 

Some work is getting done, tho it is harder in the summer. And it seems more gets done in the cooler winter months here for me!! more time - longer work sessions also!! 

So yes, I will get to it, just no time frame at this point..... stay tuned.... THX !! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, snake eyes, one from a Red Racer, found on the road.... poor guy! 

 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now for more info......... 

where I'm going now!! 

 

the reverse view North to South here, this is the extreme Western most part of the layout... 

 

further digging the cut needed to move forward with work... 

 


layout for needed risers here...




Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I continue to add pipes, valves, and needed water hydrants as time allows... 

Two system valves for the next two sections... 

 

the valves above - one leads to this line heading towards the Train Storage building, and off to the left - the picnic area. !! 

 

in the lower right corner here is the location for the valves shown...with added piping... 

 

and behind our Crape Myrtle tree, can now be found this water hydrant, in a useable condition..closer to parts of the layout and plants - both!! 

 

this shows the main line directly behind the hydrant, and the narrow gauge line further back still. both in reach of a running water now! 

 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On the far West end is a path leading to the picnic area and the layout interior in general. The foot bridge over the wash, still being built, comes from this point! This path is for hand trucks and wheel barrows, even wheeled vehicles, like wheel chairs, for visitors no longer using their legs or feet, to get into the middle and see and enjoy the layout overall!! 

So forms are set here, for a hard surface X-rossing over the double tracks at this point. 

 

Here you can also see the dual culvert to let rain water run under the mains, and the forms again! 

 

and from that pix off beyond the X-roosing is this dry wash, and bridge location - also to let water move around, not over the tracks. This is one of the larger challenges - how and where to divert water around the layout so it does not build into flooding pools... 

 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I turned storage power on & My computer on at 6 am this morning, it was still a over night cool of only 80 degrees in here...whew! 

Grabbed a fan to blow and move air while I sits indoors and down loaded over 90 pix - including what I took this morning of current pipe work. 

Speaking of monsoon rains, some times TOOOO much rain falls from the heavens ( in a short time ) and floods our largest wash, backs up against a 24 inch culvert pipe, and runs over the road here, washing out one side and taking the road with it... 

So I finally got to deal with that problem this summer!!!! Started building a block wall wing to protect the road. When it gets high enough, the wall that is, I will claim back about 4 feet of missing roadway.. a much better solution and makes the road easier for me to drive over pulling a trailer of water. 

 



 

 


Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow...!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been up grading this area to risers every 2 feet on center, adding fill in layers, 4''- 6'' layers, soaking and adding more to bury the structure, and form a berm for now. Later the actual scenery of hills and washes will get worked into place.... ... also this area is on the West bridge approach side - to the bridges over the large wash... 

 



 

One can see the newest risers, sticking above the pipe runners here, and un-cut for final grade height at this point..some are waiting for cement still... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The bridges need support to sit on when they get built, so base supports of cement block are going in here! The actual cement abutment will be installed on top of these bases... 

Also - for reference here, the runners on the left are the early track or first track built by the RR, and will feature an older thru bridge, of the link and pin style, as We have here in Benson, AZ.
The right side runner will have a more modern, plate girder bridge built for this location, and will have 5 sections, overall 20 feet long, with a height of 140 - 160 feet above the wash below ( 4 1/2 thru 5 1/2 feet )


 

 

 

And more fill for the berm continues here.. 

 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

and this morning I was working on more pipes - further up the line, towards the T section to the picnic area, the one Alan talks about!! 

At this stage there will be the 'T' to the picnic area, with it's own shut-off valve, and just past the path to it is a 2 in. valve, to continue on up towards the Train shed. In this general area also is another water hydrant and 1'' line for a sprinkler main to break out in this area....so there are lots of parts fittings and pipe to fit together, and keep going from there.. Next - move on to the picnic area with running water. 

 

Thunder - OH my ,-- I hear rain on the windows even...mmm wonder ......!!! 

Water digging a cross ditch for the hydrant to sit in....

 

It is terribly windy - nail down the hatches - ummmm - better use spikes,... it is really shaken here...... 50-60MPH winds me thinks.....a touch of hail.... 

and it just cooled down some... 

here,.. the East approach is cleared for the ground layout and riser holes - to come soon to a layout near me!! ha! 

 

Hope this wets your appetite some, or satisfies it a touch!! Like I said, a little bit here and there, and it moves forward!!!.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

Have FUN with your hobby - I am.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It is pouring out.... 

I'm hungry,.. 

And can not get to the cabin for FOOD!! 

HeeeelllLP. send a boat....!! 

Forgot - I have one more post to put together 1 st!! 

:~ }


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tully, the Western cross - over double set is located here!! 

Here we are looking down hill - away from the Eastern bridge approach, to our back side, and on towards the larger tunnel, in the back ground. 

 

In the foreground we see the pipes laying on the ground, this is also the area of Tully, looking from the road, up what will once again be a path, when filled and cleaned up. I have concluded I want this path to go back in some what level, compared to it's current 15'' climb. So here I am figuring how much to cut down in the viewing box for visitors and operators alike. Must also stay above the water lines with out thinning the dirt over them too much. So I have settled on lowering this dug out spot about 10 inches.... 

 

There will be a wall to hold back the soil and scenery... 

This is a test hole to check the choices. Close enough for now!! 

 

Another view of the area, also the 3 blocks and short white pipe sticking out gives an idea of the grade height for the track work here!! The wall will be about the same... so really .. walking up to this area one will have tracks about 36'' - 38'' above your feet. Kind of reach out and enjoy the trains.. just past arms length tho,.... sorry!! 



Dirk - DMS Ry.

Guess I'll be back sometime - lost 2 pix on the way, so if you see 'em...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Again... WOW! 
Are you digging everything by hand?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

1100 feet of trenches were dug with a trencher or a back - hoe.....about 1300 plus feet of 2 in line goes back in ... 

Plus miss. 1 1/2'', lots of 1'' pipe for the hydrants and sprinkler feed pipes... 

Lots of holes and short ditches get dug by hand - using the water method, soak-an-wait ..... 

Dirk !!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Still raining here, lightly tho. 

But a 1/2'' fell in a short time.... 

Guess I'm done for the day now.... pooooooo!! it's wet and muddddddy 2! 

off to lunch - darn,.. late again... ha!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

These are the kind of rainy days I don't get excited about..... arrrgh!! 

So much fell so quickly, ...every plant ring - bowl - is full of water..... 

......... every hole and ditch you saw above is ... 

FULL of water, and running over,.. or was.... 

IF,... I was not digging and working in ditches ... 

OR - building a layout... 

It just would not matter and I would be happy to have the rain. 

BUT,... this much is overwhelming for the work I'm trying to get done.... 

Darn it anyway...... now I'm drowning,.. and called off the job site for some time............ 

Dirk. PS. - and it will take 4-5 DRY days to get back on the ground again, and the rains - they are a coming........ again...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, there you have it Chris, it was a good day to add up-dates here!!! 

THX 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

went up to cabin for lunch,.. 

Can you say BLT, ...mmmm good! 

the good Rain gauge held .7 tenths of an inch, a better match to the mess here on the ground now!! 

Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Dirk, that's an amazing amount of work! It's looking absolutely wonderful! 

For the foot crossing, the rail in cement works fairly well I hear but I'd also suggest taking a look at split-jaws walk-on marine plastic stuff. I have a few of them for foot traffic and they are really, really good. 

They charge per square inch of plastic, plus per linear inch where they router out for the rail (and you can save money by sliding your own rail in which I did and prefer so I can stagger my joints) but I'd recommend using that or taking a look. You could also cement around the plastic walk-on section or make it so it can bolt down into the cement and be removed and replaced if desired one day. You can also have a flat top and edge to cement and float up around that's not directly holding the rail, in case you need to replace the rail or for other potential reasons. 

Rain is bad here again, we had a lot last week and tonight I had to cut work on my railroad an hour short due to lightning and now rain.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

more rain last night .... .6'' tenths - plus yesterdays wetness, well about 1.3 inches in less than 24 hours ... 

Thanks for the comments and interest guys!!!! keeps me going tooo!! got to find sum'thn to do in the rain today ? wet every where, even in storage - mmm, I've got roof leaks. so much fun.... 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya boss, it's weather like this that convinced me that hand laid On3 track wouldn't last a year... 

Been damp down here too. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So Neighbor, HI John!! 

Was that to be indoors - or outdoors ( On3 track )? 

Now so far, I'm not having or finding fault with my hand laid track work so far or yet, and it's been much longer than a year.....? Was out checking today, after heavy winds and hail and too much rain. 

Ties are sound.. 
Rail is great .. 
Spikes are still tight, - where glued!!!!! 

Ah - but the ballast is an issue I see, seems to get soggy and ripped apart by the weather... but only where the glue was lightly applied.. 

Where the glue was heavy, the ballast is in place - not even had a feather get ruffled up, not one bit..!!!! so more glue works, and will be trying some more of the Cement Bonder 50/50 w/water on some parts also...currently have ''Titebond 3'' - 50/50 mix in use.... 

So if I can get some roadbed ready by this fall, the rains stop, I may just get some real sections of track down...barring the reality of life sneeking in the way again...! ugh... 

On cool - cloudy days such as today, one gets slowed down and gets sleepy.. naps are in order.. 
But such as it was, still holding water everywhere, I headed off for errands. Came home with a load of cement blocks for the wash culvert wing wall, and a couple more bridge abutment bases..!! Great, still nasty when I got home. But some thing was accomplished. I can work on block work in this weather anyway , but it is getting rather chilly - weird ugh! cold in the summer, upper 60's today.... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

cooling moment in life, .. yesterday never got above 70 degrees... 

OK - sun is out this morning, already mixing cement - and laying block on the wing wall...! After breakfast - I should have time for about 8-10 more blocks for this session.. and go do the East bridge abutment base...also! 

then need to get more water.... fun stuff! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Down here we were happy we didn't get over 100... 

Ya On3 outdoors and half on the ground.1 1/4" ladder 3' high along back of house, a wye at the corner. Left leg led to elevated engine services and small yard. Other leg soared over septic access road to hill side. A couple of switch backs brought it down to crest of rise off driveway, below the bowl. It ran to the upper reverse loop on the G. The ladder was complete, staked and leveled. Only the belt sander to go before laying ties....er... (I was going to prefab at my bench) ... laying track. 
The first Monsoon not only showed me how much top layer moves, but also how large the 'grit' was, enough to derail my new K-27, designed for indoors, my baby! Oh no! After years on On3 critters I wasn't going to trash my first 'real' loco! No On3 layout.... 

Good progress. 

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Attaboy, Dirk!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

cooling moment in life, .. yesterday never got above 70 degrees...? 

Next thing you'll be telling us it's snowing there.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, 

You're progress is simply amazing. 

I remember way back when you busted into my thread on turnout leveling, and revealed that -- what was it, a number 48 frog? -- turnout...!!! 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../121740/afv/topic/afpgj/5/Default.aspx#240460 

I wasn't sure back then if you were half crazy. Seeing all your progress now, I'm relieved to see you're at least as fully crazy as me, and have the empty Tylenol bottles to prove it!! 

Awesome work! 

===>Cliffy


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Dirk!!! 

Waiting for that NG line to get completed so I can brind my Shay down  Seeing a SW Marty's event coming. The progress is coming along nicely, keep it up man. 

Chris


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

....maybe made it to ..... 80 degrees and some winds today !!! 

It could snow tho, that comes right after hail... ha..!! 

and we do get hail in the summer.......... 

Cliffy - what happened to your avitar!! WOW, .. we got a face now guys ! Great going Cliffy!!!!!!! 

Nuts - ''ToTallY CRAZY'' - can it be.... 

I think anyone that would consider building a beautiful layout outdoors in the sun and wind and freeeeezing rain has, 

GOT to B Just darn crazy, at least a little bit....I mean why do we do this to our selves!!!!?? 

One shovel at a time, 
One block at a time, 
One wheel barrow at a time, 
One hole at a time, 
one pipe at a time, 
One screw at a time, 

And what does it make....? 

An Awesome Large Scale Layout, .. 

And there is so much still waiting to be worked on...... 

What fun and .. ...and ..............and ..., I forget - must be getting old.... darn lost my mind again!! 

I'm sure that is how this all started - I just lost my mind... 

Ya see it anywhere?, I may have set it down, I was just sure I...... 

90 foot circles - Oh My, number 14 switches - Oh My!!! Where did I go wrong here... but it is very relaxing to look at... 

Finished up tonight adding more dirt on the West side approach berm, the rain will settle it - just like Alan does!! Yah!! 
The East approach block base is done! Both these are on the West bound track, next I will start on both East bound track bases!! 

Thanks guys,.. I needed a good laugh!!!!!! Now where's that Tylenol bottle!!..............oh heck Dirk, just grab a cooler........ 

Dirk - 
Snow,.. not sure !!!! but ya could wait outside fer a bit and check it out!!! getting cloudy again .. and .05'' last night... just a wet sponge in the sky!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A Shay Chris, you'll love the branch line up into the mountains...!!!!!! 

How 'bout an evening dinner train behind a Shay, what a blast that could be!!! 

Dirk !!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

My avatar got a hair cut...

Hot snow... I think we may be on to something... what color should it be though?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

IF ... My avatar was not a nice big train car, you'd see I don't need much of a hair cut. Ha! 

But roots have been grown back for years now??? just in the middle patch ....hehe.... 

HOT Snow eh.!? could use it in the winter to stay warm...different color ugh. sleep on it, Cliffy!! 

movie time maybe... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, does not sound like a track issue, but... 

A serious landscaping issue Man!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Lack of soil and ground cover, more like the ocean waves upon the shore, you can see the sand moving. 

I pulled the old batteries and am working on the C-16, I wish I had kept notes of the first go round... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's Saturday. kind of an off day for me .... not up to snuff - as they say!!! 

Checked the wet ditch I'm working on, needed 6 more inches lower - but it is getting harder as it gets deeper, not getting much lower with each new water soak... hold ups... 

moved a few blocks to "see" how they sit at the West bridge base, on the East bound track, which goes in 1st... The East side gets located by a string line once it is done, using the set base as a reference and going about 50-60 feet away to be lined up with the next section beginning on a short curve to Tully. 

Dug around the culvert yesterday - a good 1/2 days work to be ready for the next section of the wing - block work. 

Cut re-bar to size and go for it on Monday looks like, plus any small risers or the bridge base that might be ready, the base needs to be dug lower by 2 inches... no biggy.. 

John, how is the C-16 coming along, this will be the steamer for You!?? 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, Got the old batteries out and am trying to figure out how I wired the lights. I figured out how to chop a section off the weight so I could reverse mount it to center the weight over the drivers. My class light always show white ... nothing is ever scheduled 
Need more shrink tubing... 

She's my freight loco, the brass hat runs around behind the 4-4-0, it's next. 

Took a break betweenn storms and shoveled off the round tails diggin's off the tracks. 

John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dirk, 

When the digging get's tough, rent a backhoe. I'm really starting to question your sanity  At which point did you realize it would have been cheaper to have UP drop you a couple car loads of pellets and just extrude your own PVC pipe? 

Keep it up, seems you are really getting it done. How close to closing the first loop and laying track are you? 

Chris


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris - every year or two I do rent a hoe,. and have a long list of work lined up to get done.. but not economical for 6 feet of 5 in. wide trench, and the reality is that as more is developed here, there is less room to move around.. 

With all the room I have it is weird to run out of room to work... but life goes on...that's where the hand work comes in handy... 

Pipe extrusion process would have required a really big furnace to heat the pellets I think, no,... haha!! fun idea to think on....! 

Amazingly, but sprinkler products are very stable in the unstable economy we now live in... 

The narrow gauge loop is about 2/3's completed, and needs about 1/2 the roadbed surface installed ,..... but .... I have been distracted by the water line work and it's close proximity to some of the mainline, so as part of summer maintenance and watering chores go the mains are getting petted for now..!! 

still need to cut lots of ties and order a lumber load of timber for 4-5 trestles!!!!! Then I have to cut it all up.... 

John, do you take any photos of your work, like the loco before this one...? I photo shoot most of what I do, so I don't have to remember later what the heck I did... some help at least... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep... that pc died. Old Grid, sloppy juice, another vote for battery.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you still have the HD from the dead pc..? 

I have ''slaved'' HD's - even with out the OS intact and copied my personal files. as long as it runs and can read, you can save them to another drive system... 

Battery back-up for your PC??! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to Ace in the AM to get shrink tubing, best to motivate me to continue than than detour on a side track ... 

I still have the beast, but it's repair is low priority. 

Battery for trains! High Priority. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have bought a adapter to turn a HD into a external HD.... It does it through a USB port. The OS was dead on the drives but I was able to retrieve old files and pictures. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's the power on module. When it broke, my sister's reaction was to buy me a new tower... 
Now I'm semi stuck with a small fixed income... it's very low priority.... 

I bought some shrink tubing ... I guess I won't need no stinking pictures! ha ha 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Sister, 

Lucky Brother... 

Keep on the loco ...!! 

take pix this time...ha!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Saint Sis... literally saved my life. 

Uh oh. was I supposed to show me on the band saw notching the weight? I think the doctors removed that 3rd arm at birth... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny, you seem so .. ''Triple-dexterous''...... 

:~ } 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

weird day so far, sunny and cloudy, heavy fog and misty-ness this morning for hours.. 

But - in spite of this oddity, I got more work done. 

So tonight or tomorrow I will get up some more pix!! 

Mist and rain on and off yesterday also, amounted to .2 tenths an inch by dinner time.... 

Dirk 

till then.....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 20 Jul 2013 11:38 PM 
Do you still have the HD from the dead pc..? 

I have ''slaved'' HD's... 

Dirk 
That sounds like dangerous zombie stuff... You might want to be on the alert for little high-pitched voices coming out of your PC speaker saying things like "braaaaaains..." Trust me, I've been there...

Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

High pitched voices, eh Cliff..... 

Maybe you should try it out West sometime... ha!! 

I have done this trick numerous times, with out incident, or voices - nope - no gremlins at all....!! so far.. 

Move the pins around to make an old HD into a 'slave', and tell the 'puter on start-up to not let it be the main boss of everything..! Use the current HD as the OS drive and go copy files... 

Nowadays I use thumb drives more, for my file storage and will fear the loss less than I used to..have only 'lost' one drive many years ago. Was not able to get it to read and copy ... but,.. I see that it did not ruin or change MY life for all that was lost ..!!! 

Zombie stuff ugh..? Dangerous you say!! oh My!! I'll be careful next time.... 

I'm not a puter geeeeeeek - either.... does that help? 

Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

There are some good online backup systems that sync stuff on your computer online. I think Ubuntu One is the primary one I use, but I heard google just started their own service with 50GB free which is 10x what I have. These services have come in handy before when I've lost a phone and had another go bad. The phone updates photos and information to the 'cloud' when you plug it into a power cord at night and sends all the files up. Same thing can be done with a computer except it saves it to the cloud as soon as you write the file to disk. 

I think there is also a Zombie News radio station for HAM radio.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

as I currently find my self on my 'puter - ( rarely any more ) & also on My Wife's laptop (Most of the time ), it is easy to save to My hobby thumb drive.. 

I just move it back or forth as needed, but also have dupes on my External HD for hobby stuff too! ( on My 'puter ) 

When I actually get an office someday, with a faster system and dual screens, I will create one new BIG drive to store all MY hobby stuff on - in an organized manner yet.. 

That road is just not around the corner yet.... darn! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's see,.. some rain last night; .1'' tenth,.. some rain today, lightly tho - on and off - but got some work done in between times... 

...&... in the mean time,.. here is a before and after ( currently ) 

the before was back during early layout development, like in May 2010 ... 

 

and just recently, now - with plants much larger, 

 

an older shot facing the West bridge abutments,.. 

 

a new friend here, trying to hide, but ... "Rusty Raccoon",.. shows himself now and then...! 

 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This picks looking back at the ''Wilderness Observation'' area, from across the wash looking past where the 2 bridges get installed, and one can see most of the 4 new bridge abutment support block bases,.. 

 

I have dug out under the culvert to lay in concrete as a apron leading to the culvert,.. 

 

Long stretch of pipe I have ''live'' now! stretching back towards the train shed location,.. 

 

the last leg of the ditch to the Picnic area, about a 100 foot run here,..table in the background. 

 

and the last leg towards the current ''END'' of waterlines for now. !! Ending by the Train Storage building, .. the building will be on the left side of the ditch, in the area of the flat-er ground.. 

 

again - a reverse look - back towards Tully and the cross-over area... 

 

And last nights incredibly dark clouds; sooty, smoky, smoggy looking - filled half the sky before darkness fell and the rains came again, .. 

 

Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow again!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics....Like the clouds.....What are the purple flower looking bush by the Raccoon? 

I am thinking of getting something like that to add color to my sisters place 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, - I like the clouds also!! great reason I live here, should be nice by You and Stan also!! Evening sunset and clouds and a train running quietly by, WOW,.. got to be here for that - OH I am... great!! 

The bushes grow well here, they are of the ''Texas Ranger, or Texas Cloud'' family, I have many planted here, but so far only in 2 colors, the one shown, and also a deep purple flower.. looking for more variety to add to them!! They take less care once established - which works well for Me! You should have no trouble finding them at either Lowe's or Home De'pot, maybe a few other nurseries in your area...!! they winter well, and are not fussy in the summer... 

Glad you like it... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 26 Jul 2013 09:07 PM 
JJ, - I like the clouds also!! great reason I live here, should be nice by You and Stan also!! Evening sunset and clouds and a train running quietly by, WOW,.. got to be here for that - OH I am... great!! 

The bushes grow well here, they are of the ''Texas Ranger, or Texas Cloud'' family, I have many planted here, but so far only in 2 colors, the one shown, and also a deep purple flower.. looking for more variety to add to them!! They take less care once established - which works well for Me! You should have no trouble finding them at either Lowe's or Home De'pot, maybe a few other nurseries in your area...!! they winter well, and are not fussy in the summer... 

Glad you like it... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

Things like the clouds and Sun Rises are the reason I live out here in the desert ( about 45 miles from DT PHX ) I sit on the back porch and watch the sun come up over Table Mesa. I also have watched storms come over Table Mesa.


None of my neighbors run lights all night. Only when they need them. That prevents light pollution and we can see the stars at night. 

.
Yea....Stars at night MY streamligner train with its lights in the cars running around the layout. How good can it get

JJ


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Dirk, I have thoroughly enjoyed catching up on your project. What an amazing amount of work you are doing!! Congratulations. I'm looking forward to many more posts as you move forward. 

Richard


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Richard and John,!! here's another great post. I hope!! ha!! 

Just .... barely .... finished..... I mean I was getting rain drops on my back, ...barely got done installing new solar batteries here... they are on now but , well the storm from he.. 
is upon us here ... whew!! 

Thunderstorm and lighting that won't quit... one cracked above me and hurt my ears... ooooooOCH... 

The wind is blowing sideways and I can mostly not see off my property here.. It will be very darn wet and puddley when this clears out... mud for days I can bet... 

and ditches I can see even from My cabin are just about to run over, these are 2 ft. or deeper, so tremendous amounts of run-off from rain is falling. 

So much for any more train work for awhile ( I wanted to work on the NG this after noon , when I got done with the serious stuff... not!! ) 

And Yes Richard, I'm so looking forward to a time like you that young interested kids will get a big grin on their faces watching trains run... 

Dirk - soaking wet, in Sunny Southern Arizona....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually - make that kids of any age with a BIG grin watching trains run here!!!!!!!! 

D - even me some day!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, I snuck out - between drops and looked at the rain gauge, ... 

1.3 inches 

and still dropping here... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

all in about 20 minutes........


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Yikes!! Hope you have been able to stay dry!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I staid in our cabin.. dry and warm,.. 

out doors was, and is a BIG Mess now! 

Wife was at a Garlic Festival near-by, she came home completely soaked, no place to get out of the rain... 

Seems while allot of rain moved allot of dirt, my latest embankment fills are no worse for wear,...!! one good thing at least.... 

Big problem was several days of pipe and dirt fill - are completely washed away sending pipe floating down stream 150 ft. 

This means I'm thru working on ditches till the monsoon season ends and stops sending me back to the ice age ... ha! 

one gauge showed 1.3'' - while another held 1.5'', put I question them both - how do you catch rail blowing horizontally, or side ways...? 

Educated guess might be much more rain fell, as is obvious from the damage and pond sizes now left behind.... 

Dirk....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That sounds real tough Dirk... like a lot of trenches need to be re-dug? 
I've had that happen with trenches for my concrete roadbed, but nothing on the scale you're dealing with. 
Glad to see you're keeping your spirits up, considering...! 
===>Cliffy


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Coming along very nice Dirk. Love the Raccoon too. 

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

September is a good time to dig, by then we'll be back to 'it's a dry heat'. 
I've had sideways rain come in from 2 or more directions at the same time. 

The C-16 loco wiring is done, the tender still in progress. Decided to remove the pilot and add footboards and a coupler. Can't glue the enginering plastic on the coupler shank... gotta find the screw and then make the hole for it under the deck. 
Life goes on. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep - ''It's a dry heat''. ... just add water.... ha 

So guys and fellas - I went out today, muds-ville here for sure... 

Any ways, I worked on a block base for a bridge, will add cement shortly. 
clean up and work on the block wing wall - need to complete the end blocks...on the wing presently building... 
add cement to one riser on East side approach, not done last week, left overs,.. 

and since I have a clearer image of the completed scene near the bridge on both sides now - I found I needed to move the East bound track about 4 inches further away from the West bound track, currently in place. Did some rework to that end. Why I like the pipe ladder system here, easy to make improvements and changes to !!!! 

I'll just stay away from the main ditches for awhile. & see what turns up weather wise in the next month or so...! lots of work to be done. not interested in digging in mud now... too tired and sore from last weeks work, digging in damp dirt, now this, so I'll find fun things to do for awhile... 

My plastic order came today, I can build runner ''splices'' now, and add more runners on the mains too!! then more embankment dirt fill, and even roadbed ...!! 

All is not lost, just change gears and go in a different direction is all.. A Happier ONE!!! for now!! 

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems the cement is 'happening' today.... ya! 

with vivid greens & blues here ... 

greens - grass, weeds, trees, ocotillo all leafed out... 
blues - the wide open sky... 

meaning no clouds to work under, leaving us with that intense heat. Looks we're gun'na be warming up fer a bit here....last rain was a big party 'fore a dry spell.. 

off to get more bond blocks.... 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 29 Jul 2013 12:29 PM 

...So guys and fellas... 

Dirk 

What's the diff? Is that an Arizona thing?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

nope - not a AZ thing at all....Ha 

When I saw that I was laughing over My lunch... 

Guys - 4 letters 
Fellas - 6 letters 

'bout it is all...! 

.....Gott'a keep My 'eye' on you Cliffy , wink!!! wink!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cliffy, not one of the guys? Then you must be one of the fellas. 
Now everybody shake the hand as you look the compadre to you right in the eye... 

So Dirk, Is it done yet? 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Done, ... 

off loaded latest block acquisitions from car... 

added cement and a couple blocks before it got too darn dark to see... 

more tomorrow, of course...! 

Done, ... 

.................... for today..!! :- } 

...........Dirk !!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk,

I could tell it had been raining when I came back to find 24" "weeds" growing where there was only dirt when I left 2 weeks ago. The day before I left we had to cut up the 15' mesquite tree that got blown over when that last big storm hit. Next time you're doing a HD or Lowe's run give me a call as I bought 3 5' sections of the Split-Jaw Walk-On track that Brandon mentioned a couple of pages ago. 
Dirt level on my layout dropped about 1 to 2 inches in some places and I can see where a couple of small ponds tried to form.


Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK John, the loco is ready, the tender waits, ..... 

progress pix time!! 

Do some of us need to run by your place for a loco run by????? hehe... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Hi Alan, ponds eh, I had more than just a try for ponds here...!!! 

Can you say chasing each other around MLS.... 

Fun, I should be along soon enough, need more blocks .... 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny man, between critters and rain I have a lot of digging to do too, well my long cut .... 
Had the tape measure out to see if I could reroute , but no the cut stays... 

So I played with the loco, bobbed it's nose, made a lamp for inside the cab, made restrictor plates for the side lens of a marker lamp and a frosted forward ligt, behind it another lamp lights up the tender's fuel pile. In the loco all wires are connected to the harness. 
Salvaged some 3 A polyfuses from Aristo guts. 1 ea forwad and reverse light circuits and 1 for canned sound. Need to pick up a DPDT center off thingy. Wire in a couple of on/off switches and wire in the liion ... 

Then dig to run. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, more rocks in the fill and better side drains between the rocks and ballast?... meaning a wider cut ( Oops - more digging ) sorry.!! 

Higher rocks and behind fill to redirect run off around outside of cut...? a shallow ditch above the cut to carry run - off away from running over cut edges... 

mmmm,.......... trying to paint a pic of the possible problem you have John, seems mostly just WAY TOO much H2O, like I have the same problem here... non-linear rainfall... 

Outdoor layouts - another form of free form art that is a living and changing presentation for oursleves and others... something like that..! Ha 

Need help !!?? 

Dirk 

PS. on a different wave length, I had a bad tire day, today, quick run - no choice - to town to buy a new tire. More blocks jumped into My car while I was near a H.D. .... 

the work here is in a constant flowing motion,...always sumth'n to be done!! hehe, can't fight it.... 

.... Saw Alan for a few, looked over very nice Split-jaw walk-on track sections for his layout, impressive work for sure, very precise. Alan's weeds were gone ??? 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Had one more bad tire day yesterday, and brought home more blocks again !!! hehe... 

Down loaded pix from my camera tonight, seems there are quite a few there to share, waiting to be processed and posted here in a day or 2... 

Been working on the area to the East of the wash, the East bank, making good use of time on hand, adding lots of structure and getting close to adding road bed surface also.. 

What seems like a good idea at one point in time changes at the last minute during construction or wet moments - doing cement - and I comes away with a completely different concept of how I want some spot to look when complete. Today I 'mentally removed' about 10 feet of Earth fill, in favor of a lowered dry wash with a modern cement bridge crossing the void, the newer style that allows for full ballast under the tracks on a bridge.. with 4 spans,.. It will be supported on 3 post round concrete pier legs,.... it was intended to be just a solid run of earth-fill embankment, with drain pipes - culverts running under the tracks. This creates some more openness to view what will be behind the tracks which are 2 legs of a Wye for a branch line, leaving the mains!! 

Anyway - I will get the latest offerings up soon....!! 

THX - Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You've had two days, where's the pics?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Still counting, .... 

life does move on - eh!! 

More work, in fact lots of it in a short time frame...... 

this recent work session started about 7-31-13, so just over 3 weeks ago... 

Looking back over the recent bridge approaches looking East here, we see the West side progress as I began on the East side approaches and the layout of both tracks on the ground across the wash bank. 

 

and looking over the two approach supports, on the West bank... facing West here... 

 

here - we're setting a ''level'' grade across the bridge span - a void for now - to enure correct grade height across the wash when the bridges do get installed... trusty Laser level on the job ...an over view at this vantage point... 

 

a reverse look at the new bridge area, during set-up and build.. 

 

While a Wye switch will sit here, it needs to be on a straight section of roadbed, which is worked on here, even tho it sits on a slight down-grade, A 4 foot level is clamped to the runners to keep it in a straight line to align the risers height, and set the crosses to support the runners. 

 

sighting thru the switch area with both runners in place,... 

 

What I am currently working on is about a 200 foot section that mostly has not had any development work ever done on it. This comprises crossing the bridges - heading back to Tully - the cross-overs, on thru the long tunnels and on back up to Dragoon. Currently work is taking place now & for some time to come, on about a 130 foot portion of this area ( double track here ), meaning 260 running feet of track, plus about 30-40 feet of lead outs for the two Wye legs. Later, a long session to work on 1/2 the tunnel itself in the future.... 

Dirk - DMRR & DMS RY


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy cow! SO impressive!!

BTW, who makes your rotary laser level, and how does it work in daylight? 

===>Cliffy 

PS, who's your track coming from? (I need to put in a Buy order on their stock, hee hee!)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

More, yep!! .. you get it!!! 

While this new section is about 200 feet long - it is comprised of 6 segments, 3 curved sections and 3 straight ones. 

I'm working on 1/2 of those for now, leading me inside the tunnel eventually - or 3 1/2 sections.... 

OK, looking at the first section of straight and on into a curve, and towards the straight section for Tully - home of the cross-overs. Off to the left also are the 2 legs for the branch line Wye, 2 pipes laying on the ground here. 

 

Looking generally North here, one can better see where the branch line heads after the Wye converges together.... 

 

an off shot looking at the lead out from the Wye switch, to the branch line... 

 

With more work completed, one can see lots of runners added, and gives a long view of the two tracks and the flowing path they travel - heading East here, on the closest track in the fore ground, with the West bound in the rear. West bound goes to the Left in this view, East bound runs towards the horizon....on the right side track....

 

Another long shot showing the runners in place, and again both tracks on both sides of the wash here..... 

 

The curve before Tully is taking shape also now...looking back towards the wash.... 

 

In the lower foreground are the tunnel portals, for each track, and then looking back towards Tully and beyond!! Much infrastructure work needs to get done now, and work towards the tunnels - a project all it's own!!!! 

 

Drop in again, any time Guys!! .....or even worse, surprise me - just stop by !!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The Laser is built by CST/berger - LASER ONE, made in USA of course...! 

With it's own Receiver, it has NO preference if the sun is up or down... it does not care!! I do not need to look for a red line to follow, just follow ''on grade'' marks from the screen on the receiver!! EASY... 

One man show!! 

Track: I use all rail only, so will not step on your toes ...Buy track to your hearts content Cliffy!!!! OH, ...you mean the stock market stuff - silly Guy - it will crash soon.....I have lots here now anyways! 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

"... just follow ''on grade'' marks from the screen on the receiver!!"

Didn't know there was that kind of thing, I'll have to check it out Dirk.

Would love to walk the layout with you, it looks so fun!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya,.. jump over this, 

... duck under that, 

................ it's a real railroad, - with all the proper termin-O-logy 2 !! 

need to trim a few more trees, move some dirt, cement more block work, dig up the muddy - but dryer - trenches, and play with the pipes again, less rain lately here.. 

WE've only had over 6 inches in 6 weeks so far, 1/2 our allotted amount for the year...so far... 

Dirk 

YA - I just need a 'shop' and some 'music' - then I could be like Marty and get some-thn' done around here... 

Cliffy - it even tells when your off grade, high or low - arrows up or down to be on grade... so much fun!! 

D


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I see a lot of handlaying in the future... You need to get busy spiking rail!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I see a really deep sun tan in Dirk's future...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw, .. just need to hire a night shift crew to work on the MOW committee... 

I'm thinking a train shop!!. 

Add some Music!! 

And next year a portable gazebo for shade to follow me around the ROW!! 

I'm tan enough now, without doing track, shorts got tossed aside due to the bugs out now... darnnnnnnnnnnnn..... 

Need more ROW and road bed surface first....then track, and switches ( actually they come first ) here... 

Dirk, - but y'all can come watch!! HA!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Another 'slow soaker' here last night.!! amounted to about .65'' of rain, which did nothing but water everything for me!! 

... NO BIG run-offs to wash out and bury stuff... one step forward,.... 

Morning Gents!! D


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk - Same soaker clouds hit me last night and this AM. Stopped now so time to move rocks and carry flagstone. I imagine John id getting hammered in Vail

Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually get less, something about an old indian curse and changing the name to Vail.... 
Just a gentle overnight soaker. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Few pix today, and a little rain this late afternoon, .2'' tenths more... 

Wonder what's in store for the coming week ...Lots to get done!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On Sunday afternoon, yesterday, the look of a dark gray ''wall'',.. coming our way, not far off! 

 

Did you notice the highlight in the above pic? A colorful lash-up, a trio of power!! 

UP, CSX. SP ( UP ) 

 

have a great week, 

..........Dirk - DMRR


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Dirk, 

Great shot! What a view you have! 

I've been meaning to bring this up, and maybe I've missed it in a prior post, but how were you going to attach your track? I recall some of your initial posts on that amazing -- what was it, number 24? -- switch, where your ties were adhered to a board. Was that the method you're using throughout, or something else? 

Whatever the method, you might want to set up at least a short section of pipe / roadbed / track, a few feet long, to see how it weathers the winter. If you are weighing more than one approach, you can set those up as well. That way, come spring, you can compare the methods and consider the variables. 

Just a thought, 

===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I wrote a reply last night, hit the ''WRONG'' key, and it all vannnnnnnnnnished into the unknown ......zone.... 

so after sleeping, I'll try again... 

Clliffy - BTW, your wife can spray round up on my grass and weeds here to her hearts content...!! 

The ties for the switch you are talking about were glued to a cement road bed surface. They are fine, except I found that if I did a section without stain and sealers on the ties they got loose...? yet the ones under the track are still OK, so this is probably not a big issue, but I wanted something more sure footed...out now several years...time wise. 

When I built the Narrow Gauge section last year, it was slightly different than the mains.... I noticed that some cribbings I have built without stain, sealers, no protection at all glued with Tite-Bond 3 glue are still solid, wood on wood... So armed with that info, I built a spline, not unlike one typically used for an indoor layout system to lay track on, say in HO, built atop the road bed surface, both glued and screwed in place, - then - glued - wood on wood - ties to that spline...!! This worked well, and is solid. 

I like the fuller ballast look also, as the ties sit a bit higher now. This was presented here, in photos, but not mentioned at the time, due to the fresh approach at the time... But since you have asked.....! It is also weathering well, as is most of the ballast. 

Alas, I still have one nagging issue tho, Spikes... the much heavier rains this year have caused the ties to swell and push the rail, hence the glued spikes, up a bit... not enough to cause a derail ...but loose none the less. 

I even recently went back and re-examined using R-t-R track - out of the box.. It is still many times more expensive than buying rail and hand laying, so it will not find a home here.. 

Then another thread here recently was asking about stains for wood. This prompted me to do some research into this. Of note was UV protection. I found that stains do not have a UV additive in them. But using a Urethane clear sealer over the stain can provide this. This seems to be what controls/causes the aging and discoloration process of our wood projects used outdoors. This would help keep the ties looking great longer. But upon further reading, I also found that the urethane sealers also help prevent moisture from penetrating the stain and wood. So Bing-O, here is my problem solver - I hope. Keep the moisture out of the ties, and they will not swell pushing the spike up.... 

So I will be doing a section - to ''test'' this out soon enough here also. My railroad is becoming a test bed layout.......ha! 

I sometimes wish that the layout would progress faster - yet it has allowed me to learn also by taking soooo long to build. It is too large to force into a faster build mode lest there be lots of mistakes and problems..... 

So what we have is what we get!! Great minds Cliffy!! on the same page!!!! 

What is odd is my worst months are in the summer time..lots of moisture falls... but in the winter it freezes, but may not have moisture content during cold spells....to create a solid pushing force on track and ballast. 

OK - push the button,....now! 

...D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As often happens, I run to town for errands and something happens behind my back.... ha!! 

While I was gone, it rained again, another .2'' tenths ... kind of muddy - again,... 

Thinking the ground would be softer, I tried to dig some more holes for risers. Actually a bit too early, more muddy than soft, and it all sticks on the shovel.... nuff for today.. 

Dirk


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Have been occasionally lurking around just to see updated pics and marvel at the amount of work you have taken on (I assume by yourself). But this last pic gives me a better perspective of your project. It looks huge! Just out of curiosity, about how far is it from camera position to the end of that loop?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Dirk,

Thanks for the reply. Sorry for being slow, and I'm sure you've already covered it (but I haven't found it)... but what's going between your PVC pipes and your ties? The wooden spline you mention, or...?

Best of luck on your urethane / wood / UV investigations. I suppose one other line of inquiry might be using something inorganic / UV-tolerant for the ties... plastic board? black ABS? Something real cheap, that you can get miles of...









Of course, there's always tie strip, but that's $1 / foot too, and you've got how many 1,000's of feet to lay?









===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

1st Guys - we jump in here when we have time... right!! no slow replies here!! just THX for a reply!!! 

I have not covered the latest attempts at MY spline, yet!! 

PVC runners - hy-brid ladder system, 
cement siding - roadbed surface, 
wood spline runners, multi-strips of (3) 1/4'' x 1/2'' tall laminated into two runners with a 1'' block centered between, glued and screwed to roadbed 
ties on top, glued and pinned to runners..a little stain here & there... 

bout it, add ballast and lay rail..!!!!! then run trains!!!! 

Cliffy - 1 /29 ties - 9 foot long are the issue, modern roads now use 9 footers - which is about a 3.72'' long tie - can only get by hand cutting 'em... 

Mickey - Yes, I have done all this work on my own!!! Can you better pin point the photo you reference wanting a measurement for..? I'll let you know... 

Few others have even set foot on my layout to date.... 

....have a friend that has introduced his layout as being "'BIG'', years ago...... 

I have at times struggled to come up with a description suitable for my layout to describe it... 

I'm thinking about using ''Enormous'' ........ it is, after all, .... much, much larger than BIG.. ha!!! 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pictures of the storm coming across the desert. I like to watch them come across Table Mesa then across the valley .. 


Like your pictures of your progress. Keep them coming 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you guys are enjoying this! I am enjoying all the progress, even tho it is lots of work. 
It is very satisfying to me.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 31 Aug 2013 10:37 AM 

...9 footers - which is about a 3.72'' long tie - can only get by hand cutting 'em... 

Hey Dirk, attaboy.

Does anyone rip their own ties from composite wood? Just curious, in view of what you said about spikes coming loose. 

Great to see you dealing with all the potential drainage issues before the layout landscaping / etc., I can relate to that -- but on a much smaller scale. Keep posting pics!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cliffy, 
I sliced and diced what they sold as Trex here, in 3 years most of it was crumbling. The outer skin stabilized it..... it all went to the landfill. 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Size? How about Fantastic, Awe inspiring, and glad mine is smaller?

Was in Missouri this past week and about the same temps as here but 80% humidity.

Glad John mentioned crumbling Trex will watch for that in the future. Also guy at ACE showed me some UV blocker spray and suggested I spray all tie strips with it before laying my track.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, Reread the process post. what are you using to glue runners to PVC??


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

....guess what I can do with my new phone. text only posts here. and just took a photo essay of a complete LORAM rail grinder train...parked on my siding for the weekend. I took a series of every piece of the rg train..on the sunset side for tonight. tomorrow swill view other side in the morning lite. imagine.. a train without any couplers! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK.....back on track.. 
Gluing runners to crosses, and all other connections. 
I use "Red Hot Blue" glue. Same as I might for a plumbing job. 
In my case, the cross shoulders carry the burden of weight. Glue adds strength, and the screws are just for added assurance, not the primary load bearing attachment here. 

Dirk..did that help you?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi John, 
I thought Trex was a composite wood-plastic product, so yes, it really will break down. 
Just to clarify, I was opining about a 100% pvc or hdpe board.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are the Concrete Blocks for? Bridge abutments ? 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

" rip their own ties from composite wood? " Cliffy. 

I think I answered your question, 100% anything isn't composit by definition..... in my mind, it used to be a fine mind.... 

besides it may give Alan something to monitor. 

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 01 Sep 2013 10:44 AM 
" rip their own ties from composite wood? " Cliffy. 

I think I answered your question, 100% anything isn't composit by definition..... in my mind, it used to be a fine mind.... 

besides it may give Alan something to monitor. 

John Oops, I should have said 100% plastic wood... 

I think early Alzheimer's is affecting me, maybe there's a study I could cash in on... That would help me pay for that Piko building I'd like. Or was it Pola?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cliffy 

Ralph Brades indirectly sends you this... 

http://www.filcris.co.uk/products/garden-railway-products/ladder-frame-kits-and-amp-components 

Look at the bottom right... 

No harm No foul. 

Stay on the tracks... 
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Very cool product line, never seen it before. The Brits really have the crap together, you know? 
So thanks John and Ralph. 
Anyway, does that prove my point, or yours John? I forget...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ....yes, the blocks are for bridge abutments. my feelings were they were more stable by both size and mass, great to maintain space at each end of a bridge. 

Dirk.....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Pics, Dirk? 
Shlackin' off?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Busy weekend. sorry, not much time for layout, getting on My 'puter for pix. 
But,....I did get back down to My siding and take lots more of the LORAM RAIL grinder train. Also did some basic measuring for the whole she-bang. now.....if....it was built to 1/29th scale, it would be around 22-23 feet long, all inclusive. 

Dirk. maybe later in week for pix guysI


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I was not in Missouri, but here it is still 55 percent humid, indoors - in my storage shed...no heat / no cooling... on a blue sky - no clouds day, but yes - very HOT!! 

Cliffy, I got sunburned today, no shirt, cut off shorts to work in, a hose to spray myself down when I was HOT, mostly watering today trying to catch up for poor plants, rather thirsty they are/were. 

And in between moving the hose, I made some more progress...fine tuning and setting grades for the new Wye section, and some 'crete work in the heat... I'm working towards reaching out about 80-90 feet from the mains on the branch line tail for now. Gets me well past the mains and any dirt embankment work I'm also filling in...on the mains..... 

I'll get it up - here - whence I gets to a great stopping place... like dinner time, not sure which day dinner is again... forgot...ha! 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well once again, after several posts this after noon, got up / went to the door, and behold - I saw a brown/gray cloud of dust & dirt coming from the East towards me... 

Ran and closed some car windows, and settled in for the storm... 

Dirt blew for 15 minutes, then rain fell from the heavens sideways for another 20 minutes, adding 2 & 1/2 tenths in a short time... 

Like Alan before me, it is good to settle dirt fill, in my case the newly placed embankments that are growing along the ROW... they can settle so I can add more dirt fill - ha ha, on dry days tho mind you !! I could here what you guys were thinking!!! 

Sun gone now for the rest of the day.... cooled off 25-30 degrees tooo! into the 60's... keep wondering how one gets anything done between the heat and the rain.....in the summer...

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
.............. & DMRR


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Best of luck tomorrow, the cool weather is definitely on it's way, saw a bunch of geese heading your way today.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I see we watch the signs of the seasons. I watch the Turkey Vultures here, as I did in NV. They will also fly south, in the next 3-6 weeks. I'll watch for your geese! 

Funny tho, yesterday the breeze felt a little like Fall, in the air! 

Brandon, get some rest before your next go at the tilting rocks..... 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gotcher head in the clouds agin huh? 

Was 102 down here, yesterday until the rains hit and it was 80.... 
Falls I remember had a brr in the air, the other falls I don't remember so well.... 

I watch the Hawks come in for my feeders.... and it's Showtime! 

Monsoons are leaving, that's how I know... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Head in the clouds...... 

Up in the sky, maybe John. the birds, planes & helicopters fly there!! 

And, ... if. .. I learned to fly a copter w/camera, I could take pix from a new vantage point of the layout.! 

Dirk.....


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

There are bunch of quadrotots for doing just that! Here's one: http://www.hobbypeople.net/quad-rtf-multi-rotor-rc-heli-with-camera.html?gclid=COr59YPXtbkCFc4-MgodJikAxw There might be others that are better and/or cheaper as well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Be carfull with those things... read a report that a young man died, his copter hit him in the head. 

True Fact 
Harder to do with a train. 

John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

It happened in the NY area in Brooklyn. 
Here is the link to the story.
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?s...id=9237643

Wayne


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I would not want to be killed by a toy train.... 
Unfortuately, some have been injured or worse, in their hobbies , even just bystanders. ALWAYS go with safety first.... 

As for toys - I have a mid sized copter to learn on. My wife has a quad with camera in the belly. I have trouble trimming it for hover. A Click L or R is too much. feel like it needs only a 1/2 click of trim to be spot on. May need some one else to show me? 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm interested in quad copter with camera, to take pics of my property and trace them into cad, so I know where trees / paths / etc. are, in regards to future expansion plans. Not that I'll ever get to those, but the planning is fun. 

Those quads seem comparatively safe (that accident was from a big single-rotor, right?), and easy to operate. Dirk, the copter you posted on is neat and inexpensive, but they say don't go over 16' altitude, and recommend about 1/4 that. On the other extreme, those Phantoms are too expensive and overkill for my purposes. But thanks for putting up the link. I found this similar one: 

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...e=google_ext&gclid=CPz5ha7Wt7kCFZCe4AodyHwA3w 

Cliff

(edit)
Yeah, from that accident article:
"He flew gas-powered, turbine choppers with two foot-long carbon fiber blades."


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"He flew gas-powered, turbine choppers with two foot-long carbon fiber blades." 

Now there's something you could lose your head over... 

we now return to your regular schedule....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Sep 2013 08:47 AM 
"He flew gas-powered, turbine choppers with two foot-long carbon fiber blades." 

Now there's something you could lose your head over... 

we now return to your regular schedule.... Dirk, sounds like John is asking for more layout pics...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Was wondering, Vail, Colorado? So I looked it up, saw it was right near the Total Wreck mine near Tucson. Pretty cool.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Vail, AZ....near the Total Wreck mine, and John... 

As for me, My internet has been down for 1/2 the week. 
But I at least stay informed thru My phone now! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, while I did drive a wrecker for AAA some 40 years ago... I've been in and over that wreck of an old mine. They didn't mine anything spectacular or in vast quantity. 
Of all the mines in the area it's my favorite 4x4 access mine. It's also off the major migrant routes so it's a safer place to play. There was a stamp mill, there wasn't a railroad, which offers me way to much lee way... I more or less follow the Overland Stage route, except I meet the rr at Vail instead of Marsh Station. We also used the El Paso and South Western RR in a rate war with SP.... 

Hey who opened the door for the geezer?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Sep 2013 12:19 PM 

Hey who opened the door for the geezer? Which one?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

eye bee one


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sorry, only children with a heart of Trains may pass thru these halls. 

"The Great OZ!"


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

An additional requirement to meet the "Awesome Layout" standard - Needs camera mounted on a UAV (drone) to see the entire site in one photo.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So Alan, I will leave it to you to schedule a req. next winter for a Predator training missing over an AWESOME LAYOUT. 
If we did it now, the white (pipes) would get lost in the green (grass). 
I'll have to recip by taking ground pix of the drone in flight. 
Say 500ft. AGL, should cover 500ft. on the ground.... 

Fun .., Dirk. cool idea


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

use strings of led ropes along the pipes for a nitetime shot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Not into the chopper phase yet! more practice. 

But, remember My big washout in July? When the pipe washed down the ditch...I was out today and cleaned that mess up. Replaced all the "lost" pipe. Moved dirt back to where it came from, added more dirt here and there. All the pipe is held down with dirt piles, .... 

And I just came in from a second session of soaking it all to settle the dirt in place. More dirt will be added tomorrow, with more water soaking to follow! Really hoping it does not rain lots the rest of the year now.... 

Also earlier this week I ran pipe in the PIcnic path ditch, dirt last night, and water soaked today. This will get me to a point where some more walking paths are filled and usable once more, making it nicer to get around. 

Till later, Engineers.... 
Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Well it looks like the monsoons are almost over so ditches should remain dry and pipes in place. have to check with Son-i_law to see if he can make that drone run happen.

Been out digging holes in my backyard too. Ladder system looks like it will work the best. 

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

With all the holes WE are digging - I hope AZ. does not implode.... 

So far dirt has reached level ground again! 

Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the updates!  It's cooled down quite a bit up north here but it's made for a decent weekend of outdoor weather, but too bad I only got about 6 hours of work in. I'm debating taking a day off to get things finished up enough for winter and get the rest of the yard prepared as well. Hopefully it's now getting to the ideal winter working weather for you!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry you did not accomplish enough. 
..keep trying is all. 
Surely you jest..winter at best. 
We are just getting a good bite on Fall. 

Mid 60's & mid 80's.. 
High winds on Sunday afternoon. Till well past dark. 
The more it blew, the windier it got! 

Mostly on dirt work, for embankments or fill.. a bit here and there is ALL! 

Set Sun angle for solar array yesterday. Autumn equinox postion. Next setting will be Winter, set in late Dec. I have a bit of a wait. 
Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 24 Sep 2013 09:28 AM 

The more it blew, the windier it got! 

Dirk 
That's interesting, it's the same here in Maryland....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The winds must'a come from CA.... 

Today... 
.... the winds lighty sway.. 
While the buzzards still play.... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Mickey...still lurking. Or were you going to let me know what to measure for you? 

Dirk...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A few weeks ago the LORAM rail grinder train was parked on My siding in Dragoon for the long weekend for service and to take on water, before heading out to grind more sparks... 

Here is the FCC unit and a overall from the caboose end at dusk... 

 

 

some progress continues on the mains and the Wye/Branch line interchange also.... 

Looking from Tully, North back towards the new Wye... 

 

this is reaching for the Wye switch, just past the void - where a 16ft trestle will span, and off into the background headed into the jungle area.... 

 

looking across the Wye switch, back towards the mains, the hills next to this for comparison with a service road next to the tracks and a 4x4 trail climbing up into the hill.. 

 

crossing the Picnic pathway, where I will only continue development to a point about 15-20 feet this side of the path for a while....thus I can rebuild the path as needed over the ROW. - a very short tunnel... 

 

Want to take some pix of a peddler freight tomorrow showing relative size comparison to the hills and for perspective overall, as this is probably hard to guess the size shown here..You all have a feel for trains sizes, but may be at a loss due to the large size of the scenery and my Layout size !! Adding a loco and cars will give a good showing at how much trains will be dwarfed here in the grand scheme of it all.. 

Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep Welcome to Dirkland, seems Dirk is a long lost cousin of Uncle Walt..... 

Non train folk wonder if there is madness to his methods.... 

Just kidding 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't have an "Uncle Walt"....do you John? 

SurelY You jest My neighbor.. 
Non train types come and are amazed. But the so called train types will only come if something moves. 
Seems the blowing grass is not enough....ha 

Well OK then I'll stop working on the layout. N just play on the carpet like the rest of ya guys do... 
Seems the camera is broke.. 
No need to work on layout .. 
If I can't get pix of it any more.... 

Your Kidd'n John...whew! 

......Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

More excellent work Dirk, lookin great!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My Uncle Walt built a fun place for kids when we lived on Studebaker street in Long Beach .... just down the road. 
It was novel and new and people weren't quite sure what to believe. I just knew I was upset 'cause my head was short of the line and 
I had to ride with mom! 

Got track yet? 

Your bud, 

John


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Infrastructure keeps growing!  Looking good!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya win some.., 
and you loose some. 

Got a new card for camera today. Got it in, formated OK, took some practice shots. They came out. Now to load into puter tonight. Maybe a win here.. 

Put where I lost was on My chop saw, part of the outdoor saw mill set up for cutting ties and timber. Seems to have died. 
Cord works. 
Switch works. 
Brushes good . As is commutator surface 
But it doesn't run anymore. 

Tried removing case to see windings, I'd have to cut the wires to get it off. 

So looks like I won't have a wood shop for awhile. no sawdust here... 

Dirk....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I hear ya, Dirk... Those days where everything goes well are rare, aren't they? 
I'm sure you'll figure your saw out... or find some even better solution.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks all... !!!!! 

Confirming news is the old card is bad. Will not come up on a card reader thru usb to puter. 
New card did show my practice pix!! 

I'll try to set up and "re-shoot" what I LOST today..... 

As for wood tools ... may be down for awhile....arrgh 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice BEE-Utif-Full morning we had today!!! Great time to be out doors and enjoy the view. Thought it would be great to go for a ride and do some ''foaming'' over trains nearby. So out I headed, down the long winding road, foller'ed the RR service road, to a 4X4 trail up a hill, to get a good view of what might be com'n... 

JUST waiting around... 

 

By the time I got down off the hill, a local peddler pulled into view and stopped for the light. 

 

A brief visit with the crew, informed of their short stop for awhile, I stepped out on the trestle, for a portrait of the lead loco! 

Cool shot I thought - sun out and blue sky too! 



the visit was long, I walked around, down to the wash to get a better angle. With the cars set against the blue sky, I could not deny the camera today!! After all, it was working again!! Hoo-Ray.. 

 

Alas, I heard a High-ball, and off they left, pulling the cars behind.. the crew waved and were gone... 

 

As it slowly stared up and the cars rolled by, I got off a few more shots.... 

 

 

 

Two SD40-2's and 11 cars, made up the peddler for today! Heading South at the Branch Interchange, I learned as they cleared the Wye switch, they were headed East bound, to ''Tully'' onto the West bond main, thru the crossovers, onward East bound to Dragoon. Once there the crew would drop a ''bad order car'' on the siding in town. And leave for destinations further East of there. 

What a great morning, I was lucky to catch a peddler so soon after missing the last, ( bad camera ). Off I drove to sit here and go thru the mornings PIX, A HAPPY foamer indeed.... 

I'll add that no cars or equipment were hurt or damaged in the making of these stills...... 

The disclaimer above recognizes JJ is out of the state - for peat's sake!! 

By, .. 
........ Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Where are we now?? Oh ya. I was gun'a share what the local scenery looks like compared to a model train in the same view. As you all know what size a G scaler is...!! 

Here is a train set against the new hill, sitting on the branch line at the Wye. 

 

an over view of the latest void, to be a trestle across a broad wash, about 460 ft long. ( 16 ft. ).... 

 

and a buzzards eye view of the Wye area for the branch line. A service road for repairs and over scale feet to transit ..... 

 

the peddler sits and waits.. 

 

One can see some semblance of scale this way, with a train for comparison and all. Piles of dirt do not scale well,.. until one places a known object into to it as well!! 

Thanks - Dirk


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Quit taking pictures and start laying some track....  You've got a ton of spikes to pound so get with it! Looks good. I'm kind of in the same boat, but I want my buildings to dominate the trains. Such as this.









I'm itching to get ground to survey and break ground for a ROW... 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey knock it off. 

Come help push those spikes....!!!! 

Darn it tho - spikes are never gon'a "dominate" the trains... 
BIG scenery and actual size buildings can tho..!!!! 

Keep after it Craig...find a new home yet? 

Thanks, Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ..I think ya need to come 'n push spikes with me Craig. 
There's enough to go around!! 

We'd never run into each other.... 

Dirk


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote: By the time I got down off the hill, a local peddler pulled into view and stopped for the light and with A brief visit with the crew, informed of their short stop for awhile, I stepped out on the trestle, for a portrait of the lead loco! 
Oh.. that can hurt... hehehe.





Hope the Eng. doesn't get the green light and to stepped out on the trestle? This could be a problem here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Laf...............Just kidding.. it's looking good.so far.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's the cleanest peddler loco I've ever seen! 

Great perspectives. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Noel, So glad you 'caught' the tongue & cheek...the story line worked, but the pix give it away! So many trestles, bridges & a few tunnels to go. It will just take time.... 
That's all.... 

John, now your a big boy and can ride w/o your Mom!! How cool is that!! 
Yep, new equipment takes time to get wilthy. Doesn't it.... 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those were some great pictures. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree, great pics Dirk.


Glad you had some nice weather. I'm trying to clean and stain my deck before the weather turns too chilly. But I'm glad you're having some good RR progress.


About your laser level, are you sure it's CST Berger? I was looking, and all theirs (that I saw) are yellow. I'm hoping you'll say Sears... Either way, that detector seems to be the key. 


About the spike-laying, I had an idea. Just talk TW John into starting a "How long till Dirk's 2014?" thread, mentioning free 10-hour spiking "lessons" for everyone. Free 4WD mine trips (by John), free valet parking, free souvenir bottle of Gen-U-Wine Arizona Soil, free camping spot, free train watching, free map to the Lost Dutchman, whatta deal. Just BYOBS (bring your own beer and spikes). 


I'd call that a win-win, right? 










===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you Guys like the Pix...Craig gets a pass to the Principals office however! 

Cliff, ...definitely CST Berger. In 11 years I'm sure they have improved their product line. Most similar tools are yellow in recent years. Sears indeed. 1/2 off when I got it. And use the heck out of it 2. 

So, about your spiking deal of a life time. How many do you have signed up so far? You may need to present a similar "party" to make ties!! Before the spike classes....Thanks... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I know you guys liked seeing a train to compare to the overall layout.. 

Tonight I will give you a different point of view... 

I use 3''x 3'' yellow flags with 2 in. black numerals to measure off the ROW, in 100 ft increments. These are placed on small Ka-bob sticks pushed in the ground..Makes it easier fo rme to know where I am distance wise along the way... 

Dragoon is the center point, for both East & West measuring. So anything West is 100 ft W or say 800 W ... 

Here is a smaller area sat. pic - closer - of the general area I have been working on in recent months. I am working towards reaching the middle of the tunnel, and going West to reach a point about 450'W. So, mid tunnel is 125W, and on from there. Besides reworking the West wash approach and starting the East wash approach back to mid tunnel, the newest piece is about 150-160 ft. long. 

 

Shown are the yellow boxes with single numbers for each 100 ft. Dragoon is shown with the ''black'' road crossing. The picnic area and foot bridge, along with the latest Wye and lead out for the Branch line heading North. 

I must leave a 20 ft hole in the East tunnel portion till next Spring, so that I might get a back-hoe in for more work and to deliver to it's new home - the SP cement phone booth. 

Hope this gives some relative sizing in FEET to help you under stand... I think some where in this Mickey may find his answer - I hope!! 

Good nite all, 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you have an overall sketch of what your building, Dirk? This is just a snippet, right? 


Edit:

Found it in your post of 07 Apr 2012 10:15 PM.

Pardon my geezing....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahh, here's the post I was looking for... 


04 Sep 2011 06:59 PM Quote Reply Alert I might add that my choices in the Hybrid ladder PVC system were based on my being able to stand on the two ladder pipes with a spread support of 24 inches under neath. I started out using 1" sched. 40 pipe for the runners, this supported me well. Then I tried Composite decking material ripped into 3 parts... It was stronger, but cost a lot more, and has a flat top surface which is nice, but that was all. When I went back for more last winter, the price had gone up almost 10 bucks for one piece of decking. Boy what a shock that was - no way was any more coming home with me. So right in the store I reconfigured my work so far. I settled on the next larger size of PVC pipe moving to 1 1/4" sched. 40 pipe. The price was nominal over the 1" stuff, so does not make an impact on me. It is even stronger yet. It is also easy to insert a smaller 1" joiner system I came up with to splice the pipe into a continuous runner without bumps, allowing me do just keep adding pipes together, as progress moves on. So this leaves me moving ahead with normal progress, but also doing re-work on older sections to bring them up to the new standard... fun 

Dirk, how's the PVC holding up? And though I'm sure you described it elsewhere, what's going on top of the PVC, and beneath your wood ties?

===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Geeee. ... eeee. Zz ' N. Eh!? 

Yep some where .. over the rainbow .. oh sorry. That's My Wifes favovite movie...go see "Gravity",... 

Somewhere here it says I use 8" house - Hardy board - cement siding, in 12 ft lengths... 

Glued & screwed to the PVC pipe runners....it holds the track and ballast this way. 

The PVC holds up fine. Esp. When buried in fill... where fittings have hung out in the sun too long they became brittle, but I found a way to reinforce them without loosing time or reference to a location or having to configure height again.. 

Why I have been doing work on a spot of the mains... get it buried...then back to the N.G. this winter.. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The snippet is where I am currently doing construction on the mains... 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Gotcha Dirk, you're going to put dirt fill under the ladder eventually, sounds like. 

There's prototype precedence for that. On the V&T for example, they built trestles, and then gradually poured mine tailings on them right from the ore cars. This method eventually buried the trestle in some cases, resulting in track that was "at grade." 

Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ain't it wund.a full.... 

Near the V&T.. up in the Sierras, the RR did the same thing. I have old b&w's showing just that. Trestles were built to cross gaps, washes, ravines. The working ******* were also blasting tunnels or cuts further along, and used the new found fill to cover the trestle work in progress, almost as fast as it was built. The fill may settle, but the roadbed stayed in place.. 

Seems I'm doing the same... just that I'm only 1 ******. Not 1000's..... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Some of my work has been completely filled. 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where pipes ae exposed you can prevent early brittleness by spray painting them with cheap paint, sacrifice the paint to the UVs. 









Nothing new here ... build a huge trestle and bury it. Insta-fill and steep too!
The bottom couse looks like poles were pile driven to bedrock, they were driven fat end down so they would stay put. A high water table....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mickey, I'll let this surface for ya! 

On 30 Aug, 9:39, pg. 23, you asked the distance from the camera position to a loop..it thru me 'cause there is no loop. I'm thinking you were looking at the curve heading towards Tully. 
If so.....it would only be about 150 ft distance.... 

You could pick this out on the recent snipet map I posted this week. 

Dirk...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm out doing both clean-up in the yard. And adding more embankment fill. 

Getting 'buzzed' by a RC-12. What's different is that it is flying lower. And it is flying at lower power settings. Slower! It was nearly just hanging above me.. 

Spec recon. on the layout perhaps... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great trestle there John..you really need to add a taller trestle on your layout!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I know I know... 

Stopped by Ace the other day to beat the Aristo rush... they didn't know... picked up a 3' stick of SS track and on a whim saw a couple of boxes of Garden Metal models Catwalk and ties, they came home too. 

Maybe a finescale bridge/display track for indoors... may have to get another stick for the bench.... 

Side note; I'm under 2 approaches; Air force bombing range to the south, they turn over me and the big base in town. Sometimes I wonder how they can fly that slow! And if they'll clear me! 

John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok. Now I remember. I was just amazed at just how much distance (and therefore track) you were doing. Pretty big layout.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ..I'm building on a big piece of land just for the layout! 100's of feet of track ....lots of fun... 

Saw the blimp - Cloud Lab - fly over today. Funded by the BBC, ya the one in England. Sent here to research microbial life forms in our atmosphere. It will be flying all over the country. 

Dirk.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

KD Rail... mmm ... I'm here to tell ya... You've been "caught lurking around" the premises of MLS.... 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, several of us curious lot pitched in together and hired the blimp to spy on you and the layout progress. What we learned from it was that you need to hurry up and make faster progress. ??


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mickey..... hahaha!!! 

That was good for a morning laugh!! 

Your curious group would have been money ahead if you all showed up here and just pitched in.. 
I'm sure that would have been the better investment.. 

You "paid" for the blimp, eh.... whew!! 

Morning. And up to a very windy day here.... already!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

strange things brewing ahead,.... 

AmTrak just rolled thru town... 
running at a turtles pace ..... 4-5 mph.. 
baggage doors open to the beautiful day.... 
a well dressed with white shirt and tie Gent standing in the doorway.... 

makes one wonder, ... ''what's up?'' 

they do not have a stop here.... 

Dirk - work has come to a stand still here, with my now very tired and sore knee........just a lurk'n around!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Were there any black helicopters or SUV's in the vicinity?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Still up Cliff? 

No choppers here. I could hear them from 10 miles out here! Or "feel" them first.. 
WHOOPA...WHOOPA...WHOOPA 

Or...may you have sent in one on super whisper mode?!! 
No black SUV's in this neighborhood.... 

Just one of those unusual moments that come to pass watching trains run everyday! 

Nite...Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Quite odd...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep looking for more photos.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all, 

Life is not always so generous..... 
Life happens no mater what we plan.................... 

This week was more of a bummer and ended in sadness at the homestead... 

I sit typing this on the laptop, with blisters on my fingers and palm, on my best right hand!! But I'll get to that.... 

............ the bummer 

Here is a 53ft container I built for a friend this month. Like the kind Marty has done in years past. Been waiting for a nice day - no wind out side - to paint it. Seemed great out yesterday! So I got it out and layed down some really awesome coats of Navy Blue.. took a phone pic - you see here - and waited for it to dry to move back indoors, but as life would happen it tumbled to the ground and landed on it's side, now coated with rocks and dirt.... ARRRRRRRRGH I thought. SO ...... till a 'nother day for me to fix it now..... 



This is it - My friend will cover the sides with an American Flag.....!! 

............ and the sadder part... 

The sadder part of life is I lost and buried today My 4 1/2 year old cat "Pin Strip'' - "Stripper' for short.... he was lost for two weeks and came home pretty scruffy - skin and bones - when he had weighed 11 pounds. He was starting to eat and drink - get better - but was pretty weak. Yesterday that all changed - I could tell his trip ticket was punched for just a one way trip... He died during the night... My blisters are from digging with My 6 foot bar, in rock, the last of 3 digging sessions today. One would think that in only 75 degree weather that steel would not get tooo HOT.. well it was hot enough to burn me ... but I needed to get the hole finished... 

Anyway I know life goes on, he is not in pain any longer... 
the paint can be fixed.... darn, still need a shop to work in................ 

and some day my knees will be better... Marty it would be easier right now for you to come take pix here, almost than for me to hobble around and try... My foot slid on rocks in the big wash a few days ago and POPPED My rt. knee... still recovering from that, and then all this other stuff comes along.... 

Needless to say - work is slowed or stopped... Do you want pix of me tearing out grass?, my big project for now till ... when ever... 

I "LOST'' My layout - some where in the grass jungle............. 

Thanks - Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

About that grass Dirk, 

Since I began my layout work (in 2010), the weeds have been my main nemesis. Very discouraging. This year though, I finally found a solution that is working. Correction, my wife had the idea, and I finally listened. 

Anyway, you'll find your solution as well. Might take some trial and error, but what else is new for us in this hobby? ) 

Take care my friend, 

Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
True bummer, sorry to hear about your cat. I fully understand. 
As for the knee, I thought building a GRR was to be healthy for us. LOL. But the size your building may hurt you in time. Wish I could retire and move down and help. But we are holding out for the next depression. 
stay safe my friend, or as Dwight would say, live long and prosper.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliff.indeed .hobbies are trial 'n error ..after error...ha! 

How 'bout a 5 acre shade cover to keep water off the ground..no grass will grow. 

Realistically, it will take time and more growth and development of the layout.. 

100 gal. Of weed killer... 

Thanks guys ... 
Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty, come help any time... 

Building a large layout provides for lots of fresh air.. 
And tons of walking... 

Thanks, Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK...So life is a bit slower for me... 

I was able to not loose my balance and stay on flat ground... 
I removed some grass. Even down to roots at times. I started on the central path - at the upper end, near the large loop intersection. Heading south I cleared a good sized area for today. I will continue moving down hill towards the large tunnels. And also move across the top where the path makes a right turn, across the area at the base of the West dogbone. 

What I like about the grass being torn out is it will stay dirt till next July, when it rains again. So for the next 8 months what I get done now will stay that way!! 
It also means I have all that time to tear out grass here... 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

See Dirk, your weed / climate / layout-size situation is so different than mine, that's why I didn't want to opine on the How for your grass battle. But you'll find what works for you, I'm certain. 

The only thing I might contribute is that I'm having to go through a sort of mental transition. Now I see that weed / grass / leaf / tree management is going to be a major and ongoing component of my hobby schedule, even if I don't care a lot about the garden aspects. And, that I need to address this new priority at a pace I can handle, using tools and supplies I can afford. Lastly, that maybe I can take pride in the clean landscaping as much as the train-related features. 

Not saying I'm there yet, just that I appreciate your challenge. Though on a much smaller scale.

===>Cliffy

PS, if that 1:1 line were uphill from you, all you'd have to do is wait for a juicy tanker, and...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliffy... your not in a smaller scale! 

We`re both in G-Scale!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You bet! 
Though judging by my Advil intake, sometimes I think G stands for Geezer-Scale, ha ha!

[edit] 
Hey, where's TW John been?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliff...hey buddy....You are so like inside my head.....ha! 

Sent a pm to TW just this morning to inquire his where'bouts and such... 
He came right back with a great ess' cuse.... 
His 'puter won't do MLS any more...needs new one... 
Says he's good tho! 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Man... 
Aristo's defunt, TW's offline... 
JJ's got space aliens wrapping his tunnels in sheet metal, you've got US gov't trains slowing down and spying on you... 
What's next??


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What's next Cliffy...? 

They headed your direction... 
YOUR next....ha! 

TW did say he was working on a new unit...! John will return.. 

And JJ's aliens headed for their own galaxy after they felt a disturbance in our solar system ...over fewer trains to play with!! 

Water day here... joys... 

......Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So - a question for all those in the ''hand laid'' track gang crew??? 

What is the longest spike you have used to lay rail with, ... outdoors...? 

I sent M.E. - ya those spike folks - an inquiry about making me a custom spike, order. Longer and with barbs... they weren't interested. 

So moving on, .. to,... plan 'C', 

Try 1/2'' spikes with hand made barbs... more testing here... 

Need something longer than what keeps coming loose in rains - my best guess...so far.. 

Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Dirk,

KD Rail lurking here... I haven't been on MLS very much lately and I sure am sorry to hear of your recent run of bad luck.







Cats are somewhat like olives... you either love 'em or you hate 'em. Donalda and I are definitely cat lovers







and it's too bad that little kitty had such a rough couple of weeks lost and starving in the desert. The desert can be unforgiving, even to us humans! I hope your knee heals completely and has no lingering effects. Having broken my left knee 3 (count 'em...3) times, I know what you are going through. I guess you'll have to spend some time at the bench working on Matt's big engine









Keith 'Off the Rails' Stratton 
KD Rail, a Division of Creakin' & Leakin' Garden Railway Adventures 

I used to be imprecise, now I'm just out of tolerance...


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 
I used 1/2" ME spikes. Yes some popped up, and out but I didn't find that it was too much of a problem. Something I noticed was the direction of the grain of wood when I spiked. I'm trying to remember what worked and what didn't, but I recall one method worked better than another. I'll have to think about it.. The prototype makes sure that the grain of the wood is a specific direction too.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder Dirk, is there something you could treat or coat the spikes with, prior to driving, that would adhere them at least somewhat to the wood? 

No guarantee, but a chemical bond might do almost as well as a mechanical barb... hard to predict without testing. 

CJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi CliffY.. great minds.. always looking for answers aren't we!!! 

What I do know... 
Old spikes without barb ..even with glue ... come out 'clean'. 
Even on my switch.. now out for 3 summers in rain.. show NO RUSTING signs of any kind... they are as clean as brand new spikes.. 

The barbed versions are doing pretty well tho, with glue. 

A recent trip by my large switch continues to reveal that the ties, glued directly to the house siding, continue to come loose....so I'm even happier I added the lam spline to glue ties on, which has added no new problems for me. It is working great!! So it really will be up to crimping spikes and glue, to get over the last hurdle here I think. Looking forward to adding lots of track next year. Starting with the indoor yard lead to the mainline!! Dirk


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

16d cc nails had some type of cement coating on them that roughened them up and kept them from pulling out as much. Probably also kept them from rusting as much? 

the other Rodney


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This site has been just a bit slow or no go today...a real pain.. 

Couple things. 
Have saved up a bunch of pics to add here. 
Saw a tow truck on rails - again today. Didn't go far. Picked up a broken train right here in the pass. There were 3, then there were 5 locos! Pulled across the grade crossing and stopped. Bright coated gent was carrying something long from the train rear, a long trip back to the head end. And off they went. Not all the locos were running..... 

Last week I saw one more tow truck also..well a "light power move". Seems like a misnomer tho to me? I mean... what is so light about nearly 30,000 HP..on rails. Seems like this is nothing but pure weight. Think of it, that is 7 locos running with no cars. 

Had a care flight land at the clearing by the grade crossing tonight too! One of those transfers from an ambulance....to an airborne faster vehicle!! Ha 

Well when this place runs better and I get the pics from My camera ready, I'll get my story straight and put it here!! 

Until later, Dirk


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk,

Looking forward to the pics.

And yep, MLS has been hard to access today. I thought it was just me.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya Tommy. Others contacted me thru the back door about the s. L. O. W. Site also.. 
We each thought it was just us ... but not the case. 

My next challenge will getting the camera battery to last long enough to fetch the pics out of it.... 
Been tak'n pix with the phone now also..does a nice job! 

I started working in a fresh area... but it is a complex and important point on the layout! And it will get track!!!!! A beginning!!! AAHHH!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems I'm running short of time for anything I want lately... 
Cleared more grass from the Main Central pathway.. 
Dug and installed 6 new risers.... 
Looked over needs to be done... a trestle end abutment ... on the front stretch of the smaller loop on the N.G....I'll work on it this fall. 
Finally had the right moment for those rocky banged up paint repairs also...on the container.. 

I might be sitting even up for the moment..but still have a gen-set to replace on the gas gen..never ending! 

Just saw another "tow truck" pass here... 1 each of a 70ACE & 70M...running light power.... 

Dirk....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like you're getting a LOT done Dirk. Atta boy, guy!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well at least some picture progress..figured out the pix in camera are not real imperative to life... 
Transfered a bunch from cell phone to puter.. 
Processed em. 
Resized em... 
Made a graphic... 
Made 2 sat map views over weekend... for your guidance.. 

One item left to prepare..tomorrow when I'm fresher.. and not starrrring at carrot cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems like a great place to begin here tonight.................. 

 

from 10-28, wonderful evening sunset!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Remember the broken train I mentioned some few posts back - there were 3, then there were 5 - 2 tow trucks added to drag the train back to the yard in Tucson... 

the next night I recall seeing two of the bad locos on the road again, already!! 

 

and I also talked about the chopper landing in a clearing by the tracks, 

 

and a dusty lift off... 

 

well - that's enough of the nightly news from here in downtown Dragoon, AZ!! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's My ''TIP of the month'' for some of ya to consider when using surveying tools... 

don't always have to do the obvious, be flexible and creative and use tools ( TOYS ) to their best...!! 

This is the normal expected means of using a LASER on a tri-pod, and running the legs up or down, to gain elevation or adjust height.. 

 

But what if you have to get really LOW down, in the dirt? Then what - the tri-pod doesn't go very low... 

Try this approach.....by spreading the legs as far as they will go... 

 

Or there is another fun way to go - with out all the fuss, I did this set-up and was lucky to not play around too long to get exactly on grade to an existing riser, matching the top of the cut riser inside the cross...this time a bit a shallow digging got me on-line... 

What we have here is a ''short LASER level''.... 

 

So for those with a tool of this sort, you can do more with it and not try so hard to get a good line..!! 

Have FUN!! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems like I move My work area every so often here, eh!! 

Currently I have been working way up on the upper fringes of the frontier, where the 'Yard Lead' hangs a left off the main, and heads to the barn... 

Here is a general map locating in the box where I am, but relating it to other work recently. 

 

In the lower Left corner is the area where most of the Bridge approach work crossing the wash has been. It is also where the Branch line has started from.. 

Inside the highlighted box is the area I'm currently working on. 

 

Here is where we will focus our attention for a while... one reason is it will lead to track getting ''PUT DOWN"... really......!??!!!!! Yep!! 

The important point of the YARD lead and the MAIN are here. I want to build this area up, build the yard switch, and lay track down the yard lead, nearly to the storage building, about 20 ft. short, till the building can be built next Spring. Then I figure trains can go indoors sitting on rail, and can run out the doggie door to the layout as far as track is laid!! And keep on adding more rail!!! 

Of course this required lots of extra planning and surveying to check and adjust grades before and after this area. There are a number of switches in a row, numerous tracks coming and going all from this one convergence point. 

the MAIN line 
The yard lead 
the original ROW - past the station on the old roadbed. Only passenger trains run thru town now. All freight will be directed to the outskirts of town on newer rails and a small sorting yard 
( outdoors ) 
a ''short cut'' or junction that runs between both the East and West dog-bone loops. This is simply to provide a variety in traveling the rails, and also gives reduced travel time to put trains to bed when they get tired, after a long day at work!! 
the mainline also heads down the BIG Loop, towards Dragoon way, about 800 or so feet away. 

there are a few other less important tracks stuffed in here also... 

Hence you can see now why I will be spending lots of time to work this all together, and make something realistic looking in both appearance and use!! 

So here is the introduction for this bit tonight................. 

 

the definition of Optimized is something like this: 

verb (used with object) 1. to make as effective, perfect, or useful as possible. 2. to make the best use of. 3. to make the most of; develop or realize to the utmost extent. 

In My work, even tho I 'know' where a track goes, when I get right down to the actual work, I look to see if a track is in the best location for what it has to do and fit the area it will be in. 
Hence I am "Optimizing" in particular the locations of every thing built here for the layout.. 
Some times this means moving a pivot point for an arc or portion of a curve, moving a section of straight track... 
Say like moving the Large LOOP East about 30'', and North about 24'' to get it to fit in and provide me with a better flow of track, better access for Me to build and maintain it later on... 

and so it goes... 

One thing I spent time at was to run a survey check of proposed grades, in this case downhill - for 550 feet of run - back to the bridge approach work already in place, and 260ft uphill above where this is shown, to 'see' where I was going - in the future... I set two new risers during this check, @ 200' and 260' away from the only set riser which is shown on the pic.. 
This covered a great deal of ground and proved I was still on a good track line, mostly meaning in the Vertical dimension here... those pesky up or down hill curves that are hard to plot out and get well... now kinks or dips here!! I spent time playing on paper, pushing a calc around, running a numbers game to get the best grades at the best places. then go check 'em again!!! 

 

 


( looks like I overloaded the site??? will try tomorrow!? )

Dirk - THX all, drop in again!!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dirk, 

This I always enjoy your building progress. When you get this done (as if a railroad is ever done!!) you will have a wonderful railroad. 

I looked back through your progress and I couldn't find how your attaching your track to the pipe. I'm assuming your centering the track on the pipe and screwing it down. In the stuff you have put down, do you have much problem keeping the track level from side to side?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Working off my phone ..Jake ... the best I can do for you is refer ya back to pg 13... 'bout half way down the page time is like 4:42 April I think... 
A series of low to the ground road bed for the N.G. loop. 

The pipes are runners.. glued n screwed to risers cross level checked for runner install.... 
Next . Cement house siding fer the road bed..glued n screwed to the runners...checked for cross level... 
Add a laminated spline .... smooth top surface for wood ties.. check cross level again.. 
Glue ties in place... sand tops smooth...check cross level 
Stain ties.... 
Lay rail... guess what gets checked again???? !!!!!! 

When I'm working on a curve section... I lay the inner runner first ..get it right...then figure at each 2 ft. The "Super-elevation" I want run..then add shims for each location ..before laying outer runner and rechecking super el again. 

Allready picking out road bed spares pieces to build switches on this winter.. 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Buddy, 
I think you are going to want a spur off your pink spur to go into the back of your trainshed. Otherwise it's heck of a back up job. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

K , I've tried twice... 
Not getting thru....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

3x's....forget it...sorry... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Two words can get thru.... 
Not a story tho....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

K. The pink line is tooooo low to get indoors..... 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Dirk,
Is this approximately where your layout is?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

K .. you got it.. 
Threw me tho... not accustomed to looking at it up-side down!! N. to S. as a view.... 

Dirk.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

SO - I will try this again, and start where I left off a couple days ago. 

freshly added risers to begin further development of this latest section on the DMRR.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 07 Nov 2013 12:00 PM 
K .. you got it.. 
Threw me tho... not accustomed to looking at it up-side down!! N. to S. as a view.... 

Dirk. 
Yeah, I was trying to get the 1:1 tracks in. 

Am I correct in guessing this is about 4 acres? 

Also, where will Phase 2 go?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya got the tracks in .. indeed..!! goood job!!!!! 

The land in general covering the layout area is nearly 5.5 acres... 

Phase II eh??? say again... what is phase 2? 

It is all Phase II, plus the added bonus of I & III. 

Dirk - smile - ya packed yet? for your trip to Alan's for the blocks... ?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What kind of dog(s) does Alan have?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nothin so big a couple of thick steaks .....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think ...only 2 

.....or 3 

Haven't taken any big bites outa me yet! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliff. A good thing your not advertizing this over on Alan's thread ..eh! 

Ya could lift em with a sky hook... never get near his pups.. 
I'm sure the dirt is solid enough now that it won't slough off and ruin Alan's nice layout!! 

Good luck buddy! 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

3 dogs. A lab, a healer (who really likes Dirk) and a terrier Dochsy mix

Alan


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, Hi Alan!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On My next visit I'll bring puppy treats..... ;-) 

Geez I wonder if I could squeeze in fer a sec an mention I worked more on the yard lead today...! 
Till I get the pic issue "fixed", I will have to save 'em for a spell... 

You guys are so nice, thanks..... 

Back to the subject of Alan's bricks... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR 
SCALE running on the Lordsburg division, of the UPRR.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well Dirk, without more pics for an eager audience, you never know what spring up to fill the void...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The moles got into my layout... 










Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

in combination of using the LASER to set to end points and a tight string to mark every thing in between, and then cut this set of risers to height..... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On the other side, leading to the upper loop, more are brought to correct height... 










Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The first runner in place, 10 ft, set on a steady .208 % grade - up hill to the right of view... 

The yellow flags locate the yard switch position here, points to the right. 










the pink flags here denote the Cross-over set, L - # 14 switches, which is facing the right in this view, 










a long parting shot - maybe 250 feet away... 










Dirk - DMRR


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now this is a bit more fun to see, !!!!!! 

The lower Tunnel entrance, leading to the Large LOOP... 
the yellow line is the yard lead, running down grade to the left. 

The blue line leaving the portal, heading to the pic bottom runs at 1.5% for the next 75 feet, with the loop running around and over itself maintains only a 1.4% grade, to reach the upper cross over point,.. 
I should also point out the vertical crossing has a separation of 45 inches,.....










another parting shot, status is currently at this point,... I keep slowly locating where it all goes up here.... 










THX again, Dirk - DMRR


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I get crapped out just looking at your pics and thinking about all that digging, dirt moving glueing. And you haven't even started on the track part. My hat off to you.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll barrow a quote, from someone here...! 

" I have a Vision " 

That keeps me going....! 
Seeing further progress keeps me going... 
Everyones comments keep me going...!!!! Thanks! 
Wanting to see a train run.... 
....keeps me going! 
And the desire to share trains and run together... 
.....keeps Me Going!! 

Dirk. .. I take breaks when I get tired tho...ha!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The main and yard lead shown here will be the first to see permanent track work..... 

That will get a "Work train" out on the tracks..... 

Then ......real traffic.! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Having adjusted to monsoons, I wonder about that lower area beside the RoW, gonna be a drain? Blue line under yellow area. 

You got a vision? I only get voices..... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Fortunately... 

I'm not locked into a plan ....like JJ is reworking his layout.... 

I will be able to dig to My hearts content... anywhere a lower wash along side the ROW needs to be installed... 
Drain pipes as required also... 
Anything to keep large volumes of water moving away from the layout!! 

We'll inspect progress next spring...at the pre-? event ... 

Keep looking John..need lots of super'Vision here.... 

Maybe it's ok you hear voices!! 
Ah jes here's the wind a blo-ing from afar!! 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics Dirk, and great work!

I like your photo-diagramming technique, really shows what you're intending.

I also appreciate your long-term look at the project. This is my first year that I've run a train on the main line, and I began excavating in 2009. 

Given the size of your project, it seems like you're moving rapidly. 

For the sake of your back though, I recommend you ask Santa for something like.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Cliff... 

Sometimes progress looks good here... all considering.. sometimes..like anyone else I want it faster... 

Say nice present from Santa above... you want my shipping addy? 

Was doing some work on the ditch.. the very beginning of the cut. This is where worst case all the rain will drain to down both sides of the ROW, from the lower tunnel I showed here yesterday to the beginning of the cut...water will have to then drain about 12ft into a dry wash ..already existing here. I figure about 4 - 4" pipes ought to get the water thru, then I can just build an embankment across the dry wash for the track to cross on. 

Thanks Cliff 

.......Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi...back again.. 

What I'm aluding to here is that I also started the cut from the entrance to it. I have a wood stake used as a reference for years, about 2ft away I installed a riser, set it to elevation & added one 10ft up grade, hence deeper up the new cut. It was also set to elevation. I can keep working my way upgrade, deeper as I go, stopping to add a riser every 10 ft.. 
Working downhill, I started another big hole now just 4 ft away from the cut the tunnel is in. Which will create one longer section soon. 
This area is falling together ...lots to work on for this winter, but most is fit and laid out such that I know it will all work out!! 

Kind of long term excitement ...knowing when this progresses to the point of track...I can keep working and lay some rail here!! 

I'll keep it under control..for now... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And so it goes ..between other stuff... 

What I'm doing is developing the big ditch in 10 ft sections...digging and then setting a riser to height..then working on the next following section ..working uphill to the tunnel entrance for the near term. 

And adding risers down hill on the mains.. and down hill on the yard lead.... 

So much more fun!!! 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here you go Dirk, $5,250, delivery included from Phoenix, just need the backhoe attachment:

http://us.yakaz.com/results.php?gid...6vtmvc2tpn

Or, $4,100, pickup in Tucson:
http://us.yakaz.com/results.php?gid...t2bhum5c3u

Here's what's in my budget:


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..if you'll throw in the "kid operator"... 
Just order 2 of em... 

One fer us each!!!! 

LOL...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The Tucson unit mmmm now not bad all in all.. 

Mm loader tractor.. 
Or 

3D printer... 
Next spring... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't forget the plaid shirt too! Thx Cliffy...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha ha! 

...actually I need some plaid shirts... 

About your surveying, I've been having fun with the rotary laser, woo hoo! Wow, that detector makes ALL the difference. 

The hard part for me has been getting accurate positions / landmarks (that I can plot in my cad drawing). So I started with a 40' grid, measured from the house, and took elevations from that. Also, I got the hang of distance measuring more; so from those grid points, I took distance shots to all the surrounding trees, and took elevations from them. Then I got brave, and place some rods where my main terrace dropped off, put some PVC pipe on those rods, and did the same process as for the trees.

In all this, the hard part was the distance measuring to get those positions. For distance, I'm using an older Bosch unit (DLR130). It's fine, but the dot is impossible to see in direct sunlight. My solution last weekend was to take the distance readings in the morning when I had the shade, and that worked ok. But with your Arizona sun in the desert, what method are you using for taking long distance measurements? 

Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As your locating a ground and tree plot...you need some information I don't!! 

I do know where the ROW runs for all my track... 
When I measure I only need to contend with distances along the ROW... 
hence ....I drag and use a 100 ft. Tape measure for all distance measurements here... 

Its over 30 years old ..so a bit broke in! 

I use it to lay out all my curve arcs also... 

Also several years ago I made and placed on 100ft. Intervals little yellow flags ... for the entire main line... 

Today they have moved, gotten lost in the wind, bumped by animals. So I need to next year redo this exercise again.. it is handy knowing at a glance where I am working without the need to measure it all, just a short run from the closest flag. 
I made these out of coro.plast sign material. In 3 x 3 in. Squares with small wood sticks pressed thru the coro holes, stuck in the ground. 
They have served their purpose well for me. 

My challenge comes with using the laser ..... and working around trees, bushes, or even tall grass will block the red ray from reaching the reciever. When this happens...I tear out more grass..! I have to reset the transmitter to work around trees or bushes tho.. it takes carefull placement when working around them to get good readings, and not spend extra time moving around. 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Another thing, you've probably already seen this, but if not, get ready for a wad of coolness.










Draw a "path" from east to west (or wherever) across it. Then, right-click on the new path in the tree, and click Show Elevation Profile, and you get this elevation-reading tool.

I have no idea how accurate it is; certainly not in the inches!! And what's with that big jump on the left? Maybe that's where Google started using the PRC satellite data, on its way to JJ's?







Anyway, for a "macro-level" idea of things, it's a fun tool.

For my property, I always suspect that the trees are throwing the elevations off.... But with your nice clear shot for the Government satellites, and all the interest they have in you, maybe it's a little more reliable?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow Cliff... mmm.. no ..never have seen the profile function 

Tho not sure what is declared as 251ft.. 
If the entire blue long line ..there is an error... 
The elevation seems reasonable tho! 

I'm only guessing the big step off at the right is just different sats views blended togethet .. stitched.. 
There is no big drop off as shown... 

Interesting tho ...will have to find time to play with it here.... 
Cool 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

But I see on the graph now... 
It says 484ft.. 
That works for me!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 13 Nov 2013 03:22 PM 
As your locating a ground and tree plot...you need some information I don't!! 

I do know where the ROW runs for all my track... 
When I measure I only need to contend with distances along the ROW... 
hence ....I drag and use a 100 ft. Tape measure for all distance measurements here... 

Its over 30 years old ..so a bit broke in! 

I use it to lay out all my curve arcs also... 

Also several years ago I made and placed on 100ft. Intervals little yellow flags ... for the entire main line... 

Today they have moved, gotten lost in the wind, bumped by animals. So I need to next year redo this exercise again.. it is handy knowing at a glance where I am working without the need to measure it all, just a short run from the closest flag. 
I made these out of coro.plast sign material. In 3 x 3 in. Squares with small wood sticks pressed thru the coro holes, stuck in the ground. 
They have served their purpose well for me. 

My challenge comes with using the laser ..... and working around trees, bushes, or even tall grass will block the red ray from reaching the reciever. When this happens...I tear out more grass..! I have to reset the transmitter to work around trees or bushes tho.. it takes carefull placement when working around them to get good readings, and not spend extra time moving around. 

Dirk 
OK, understood. I started with the tape, but the slopes threw things off so much that I had to go laser for that. BTW, I have the same tape I think you have, but it recently got messed up. So I got a Stanley "Fat Max" tape, which is really nice: geared handle for fast winding, and seems to me a lot less stretch. 

Great idea on those permanent markers, and the coroplast seems like a smart choice. I'm leaving key grid marker rods in, for the same reason. 

For some elevation readings I had to put the laser a lot higher, and account for that difference in the readings. 

Cliff


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

Those are good lookin' tractors, but notice those are material handling buckets on the Deeres, not digging buckets.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 13 Nov 2013 04:24 PM 
But I see on the graph now... 
It says 484ft.. 
That works for me!! The lower number (0 to 400+) is the distance along your line. The upper number (4,600+ ft) is your (supposed) elevation.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By wgn4884 on 13 Nov 2013 04:45 PM 
Those are good lookin' tractors, but notice those are material handling buckets on the Deeres, not digging buckets. Right, that's why Dirk needs to arrange for the backhoe attachment, before he ships it all to me for safety testing. I'm just looking out for him, that's all. But are you saying that there is there some other front loader blade that Dirk, oops, Santa needs to budget for?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol. 

Ha hah haaassaa ha ha.lol 

LOL 

OK 
LOL


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What a great time we have...!!!! 

1more time... 

LOL 

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On my place.. 'bout the only digging bucket be on somethin. Like a LARGE Cat loader.... 

While my current dig ...the cut leading to the lower tunnel is mostly dirt ..with just a touch of sand...is easy to break up with a 6ft bar and remove with a round shovel...most digging here requires the water method, OR a back-hoe. Or X-cavator...even then there places that will only succomb to a jack hammer ... 
....and maybe a touch of Dyn-O-mite.. 

So bucket work is only usefull if it is loose ... and sitting in a pile already.. 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And this is why I just rent a Big New hoe anytime I have to dig here.. 
Toys are not up to this task here... 

D


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 13 Nov 2013 04:21 PM 
Wow Cliff... mmm.. no ..never have seen the profile function 

Tho not sure what is declared as 251ft.. 
If the entire blue long line ..there is an error... 
The elevation seems reasonable tho! 

I'm only guessing the big step off at the right is just different sats views blended togethet .. stitched.. 
There is no big drop off as shown... 

Interesting tho ...will have to find time to play with it here.... 
Cool 

D 

Cliffy,


Is profile in Google Earth? I've never seen that before. How again do you do that?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I figured out how to draw a path.. 
Unable to click on ....? 
Found the show elevation profile...under the Edit tab... 
Not highlighted tho ...no can use..? 

Had fun.. 
Also never realized this till now, there is the eye elevation..which I paid attention to... 
But the other elevation is actual readings.. where ever you place the cursor.. 
Now that was a bit more interesting to play with.. 
But I quickly found it to be only generally correct in use. It does give a relative height, but is not highly fine tuned for measuring..I know my property well enough to follow readings thru low spots in dry washes...where it does not even register at all..as tho it was not there..so details are lost in a sense.. 
So even a general close guess of the reading ... showed that I have gained 20 ft in elevation from the summit at Dragoon, climbing to the point I'm currently working on. There is still a number of feetto be gained even above this point as the ROW continues up on top of a hill ..then a larger hill later..! 

That gain seems like quit a bit ..in model world.. tho 29 x's 20 = 580 scale feet... small stuff here, ha 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK ...Cliff. 
I have and still use a "Lufkin" - 100ft ..1/2" wide metal tape.... 
Got a couple kinks.. from snags..but works well for me! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Otherwise I use several Stanley Powerlock 35 ft ..1" tapes.. 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 13 Nov 2013 05:51 PM 
Cliffy,

Is profile in Google Earth? I've never seen that before. How again do you do that?








Gary, 

Yep, it's part of GE. 

First, click on the button at the top with the three small circles on it. If you hover over the button, it will say "Add Path".

Then click at least twice to make a path. You can make very complicated paths also. There's a dialog box, and you can give the path a useful name, change color & width, etc.

Over to the left, under "My Places," you'll see your path in the list. If you didn't give it a name, it will be called "Unnamed Path."

Right click on that name in the list, and at the bottom of the pop-up will be "Show Elevation Profile."

And that's it!

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 13 Nov 2013 11:13 PM 
I figured out how to draw a path.. 
Unable to click on ....? 
Found the show elevation profile...under the Edit tab... 
Not highlighted tho ...no can use..? 

Had fun.. 
Also never realized this till now, there is the eye elevation..which I paid attention to... 
But the other elevation is actual readings.. where ever you place the cursor.. 
Now that was a bit more interesting to play with.. 
But I quickly found it to be only generally correct in use. It does give a relative height, but is not highly fine tuned for measuring..I know my property well enough to follow readings thru low spots in dry washes...where it does not even register at all..as tho it was not there..so details are lost in a sense.. 
So even a general close guess of the reading ... showed that I have gained 20 ft in elevation from the summit at Dragoon, climbing to the point I'm currently working on. There is still a number of feetto be gained even above this point as the ROW continues up on top of a hill ..then a larger hill later..! 

That gain seems like quit a bit ..in model world.. tho 29 x's 20 = 580 scale feet... small stuff here, ha 

Dirk 
Right, the elevations only seem to be approximate. 

For grins, I've traced some 1:1 V&T trackage, and then done the "Play Tour" thing which flies you along the path. There's a bunch of settings under Options. That and a twelve-pack can keep a guy busy for a few hours, ha ha!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Using the sat elevation gives me about 100' difference across my land.... 

But as surveyed with a piece of equipment in the 10 grand ranges... 
Which calc and compute distance and angles into usable data... 
Those results indicate about a 120 ft difference overall.. 

Reasonable ball park here I guess... 

D


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

And G.E doesn't cost $10,000. That would buy a LOT of train stuff.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

G.E. is entertaining and provides lots of views of trackage all over the country...plus views of others backyard layouts ...if one knows where to look. 

Fortunately, the fancy survey tool is not mine... 
Now I'd sell it for the layout.....but...if it was mine 

Pressing on here..... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wife & I were just leaving for errands yesterday, when UP's "Katy" Heritage comes by.... 
It was headed the Same direction we were, so hurried down the freeway to Benson. Barely there before it showed in town... 

Picked a spot near the San Pedro bridges to get a few pics and a video also. 

I'll get the pic up later today!!! Fun stop trying to catch a pretty loco... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

An afternoon treat here!... 

I jus luv the "tortise an hare" races..... 

In this case two east bounders... 
Both containers.... 

One must think it's more important....! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A bit more work on the yard lead run so far,... 




























in the above pic there is a large pile of dirt and a grass mess to be removed... 

an here they are pushed back out of the way more... less grass!! ya! 










so,... while getting work done, I'm also clearing more ground to clean it up some! 










some more shots... 

clearing ground to run the curve arc, from the pivot point, trimming up a bush to get a tape thru...for the main line curve after the yard switch here... 










and,..curved radius numbers.... 










parting shot... 










Dirk - DMRR


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This is where the lower loop to tunnel track comes from, starting in the far background. 










Starting in the background view above, where I'm now standing for this shot - looking towards where track runs upgrade to the tunnel for the Big Loop. 










The beginning of the cut towards the tunnel, dirt starts being removed as needed here in 10 foot sections, with risers added and set to elevation, so as to continue the process till reaching the tunnel entrance position, in the rear left of view. 










more to add still,... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say there CliffY, 

I think by next Christmas - after you wash the dirt off the Backhoe, .. 

That I will have trains running thru here, the newest cut!! 

Been working on it some more.... more to come this week and next, not much left after that tho.... 

Looking up-grade here.... 










and back down-grade also... 










so - we''ll see how it goes using My "Back" ho...LOL 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And as I said this weekend, the UP Heritage "KATY", a SD70ACe loco ..... 

Crossing the San Pedro river, some 20 something miles West of me...just to the East of Benson, AZ! 

This is the bridge, the silver old design one - that I will use for inspiration to build a matching bridge of 14'-16' long - crossing My large wash, at the point recently shared ( earlier this year )- showing the bridge approaches both East & West on My layout..










The KATY...... 










on the run.... 










D


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk is so into trains that he use old rail spikes to hold the PVC pipes marking his curves in place  Now that is dedication.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL they are easy finds in My neighborhood, lest I may drive over them and poke a hole in a tire.... LOL 

Lots are locating the arc center points for most curves here also!!! 


Sweet Alan!!!! ;~} 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wonderful work there, Dirk!! I've been on work travel, and I just logged in and saw your pics, very nice and professional-looking job!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

...work traveling.....? 
I had jury duty today...they called it off last night. .... geee! Lucky guy!! 

Your toooo kind Cliff. Must be the Katy your refering to eh?!! 

Did a bit of work today on layout.. 

Think in 4's.. 
1. Dug out the 4ft space between the two long cuts. Now it is one long cut!! 
2. Dug more riser holes 
3. Posted pix here 
4. Mix a 1/2 bag of mud and planted 4 more risers 

Plus other stuff like take trash to dump nearby.. 

Move'n along... 

Thanks Cliff. 
.....Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

How did your site make out during the rain and winds? Pipes still in place? One benefit is that the ground should be a bit softer to dig, at least mine was yesterday afternoon. 
Think your road will be up to taking a 40' RV in April? Think of it as a rolling snack-bar and port-a-potty for open house  

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Rain & wind... 
We had about a 1/4" both Thursday night.. and a touch more Friday. 
Lots of non stop wind..Today feels a bit "bitey" or icy... 
So not enough to mess me up. 
Too cold to work in here! Glad you got to play in the dirt tho. 
.. On the other hand wife and I took a 7 week old kitten to vet yesterday afternoon for inflamation in the rear leg... probably from a playfull bite! Meds, a shot and time wil help heal him. Some improvement today ...!! 
Just enough rain to mostly settle dirt here. 

As far as road goes, big trucks come thru. UP's largest MOW HI-Railers go thru. Cowboys haul long horse trailers thru. 
What I will be doing anyway this winter will be trimming tree limbs again! Will try to clean up enchanted forest look tho.. limbs hanging out in road.. Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, I'm pretty sure Alan meant your driveway road.... no sense parking the porta potty out on the street. 

Cold and wet Down hearuh, feeling 99% better, might be able to sit at my bench... haven't yet Mr. nosey.... ha ha. 
Good kitty mews er news... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Guess I'll let Alan clarify the road issue... 

I had a road grader run down it last year.. 

So.. 
1. I could run a grader again next year - like 2-3 weeks early! 
........or 
2. I could get a backhoe about 3-4 weeks early to groom the roads, do some digg'n & move the phone booth into place. 

We'll see.... 

I know we can find room here tho...lol... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just fer giggles, my road - mm driveway - is 18 feet wide! 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Back from errands...'gain.. 
While the roads are collecting puddles, we are holding our own. The ground has been dry a long time. Not really any standing water, but added a 1/2" in a few hours... 
No pipes floating yet.... 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Did ya check out that band saw, Dirk? 
How's that outdoor sawmill coming?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Need to get on laptop..no cut.n.paste for phone..ha! 

Less you pull my leg again.. 
New tractor supply store in town is selling the little green tractor, but w/o the plaid shirt and operator!! 

Sawmill won't be addressed till after first of year!! 
Till then ...it's wet out... 

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

John, 
You got it right, was asking about driveway rather than dirt road along the UP tracks. Have found out over the years that the closer the facilities are the better for all concerned. Maybe after company (Mom) leaves I'll drive over and put eyeballs on it. 

Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There is another road, that is a regular paved road south of Dirk's place. That's where the heavies rumble... 

J


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John....how far South is this paved road? 

Next one I know of is in Tombstone... 
Some 20 plus miles south... 
1/2 way to scarry vista... 

Usually I'm asked about the road "into" my place....it is a bit narrower than the road ... driveway ....on my place.. 
But all passible.. 
The snack bar can park on a level spot opposite the layout.. 
Course there is a bath about 300' away here!! 

All fun!!!! 

...D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looked paved on G. Earth a couple years ago... I don't get out much.... 
Shut my mouth. 
j


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Shall we send a taxi fer ya!!!!! 

Your playing with me mind!!! 

LOL.. 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep...me thinks sumthn's brewing in the air... 

Besides that I'm just in a fog today... 

Literally.. 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliffy...that 14" Jet band saw looks nice... 
Wonder if it could still be had.. 

And so close...just in Tucson!! 

Hav ta look into it more this week! 

Wood be great for the sawmill!! Ha 

Thx..Dirk 

Ps... still in a fog today... I suppose summer is really gone now. Since it is frozen and all outside....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just curious Dirk, but I hafta ask. Why not a cheap table saw for your ties & such? I know you lose a lot more wood that way, is that it? 

I don't know how cheap you can get redwood & cedar out there, but they're considered exotic woods in the Peoples Republic of Maryland, and expensive. But if you can get fencing planks or whatever by the truckload, maybe a table saw's the better choice? 

Just asking, 
C


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I use a table saw lots ... 
Have mmm 3 of em...big-ens an little'ens... 

Warped wood gets bound up in saw... 

Less so when I do same on band saws...2 of them...just big one is not happy any more....refuses to respond to attention!! ha... 

Buying material has never been a problem..always lived on the West end of the states... 
Use 1x6 fencing alot... lately working with 3x4 rough cut - 8 footers. 
Also have cut switch ties from 2x4's ..making blocks the correct tie length.. then ties cut from blocks.. 

Hoping to speed up production times also! 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, OK, binding... 

BTW, is cedar any better with holding spikes than redwood?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually have not used cedar too much...some..my conclusions are it is even softer than redwood. 

Most people using wood ties I am aware off live in damper climes...where added spikes can "rust" in place and hold... 

Not just talking about this compared to my now living in AZ... 

As far as saw binding issues..I have an idea in my head to try using a planer to true a single surface to prep for a saw.. 
Don't know how much this may remove.... 
Don't know how much extra time it may consume... 
Trying to solve a problem... 
I know the answer...not the formula ..yet! 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

This guy's videos might inspire you: 

Title: SIMPLE JIG turns Tablesaw into small Sawmill 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIRK1lsliSk 

Or this guy's:
Title: How to Use a Table Saw as a Jointer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5KHIAVUlpI


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

watched 'em!! 

But first, I am amazed at the stuff you come up with to share on the net Cliff!!! don't know where you find all the time man!! 

The second vid - using a saw as a jointer to true edges was interesting. Would have to run a full 8 foot sheet for what I want.. don't have a run-off extension yet....:-( either...! 

Did you notice the log climbing the blade in the first vid, even with a push handle.. band saws never try this trick, even at home!! ha. 

For now I'll just have to wait till mid Jan. I think to get this all sorted out... 

Than I want lots of 3/8in sq. stock and maybe 5/8'' sq. stock ripped up - an entire forest worth.... 

fun - Thanks Cliff, ... again!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

also - it is not just an issue of lots of material loss using a 1/8'' table saw blade, compared to a .025'' - .035'' band saw blade, but the volume of material that has to be removed to make the cut on the table saw.. 

.. 4-5 x's as much is removed. 

thus more work and effort and power ... it all goes up! 

besides, .. using a band saw is much smoother... 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, and a band saw is quieter and (for me at least) more pleasant to run than a table saw. But thanks for explaining, I was just curious. I'm sure you'll find a good deal at some point.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's My Story...& I'm sticking to it!....... 

Actually, I have used a table saw since before I could drive a car. 
Band saw very little. Till I bought a 10" - 3 wheel unit... it has done hundreds of hours of hobby work, including 20 years building planes. And lots of plastic fabrication in the more recent 6 years. Think trains here!! 

I have made so much stripwood for trestles and such in scale lumber sizes - all in HO Scale. Talk about closeness to a blade!!!! And all on ...a table saw... 

Want to try something different now..a different approach.. 
And one more thing to consider... 
My eyes are not what they used to be...not even close.. 
Table saws get mad and throw dust. .... at the operator..just the way the wheel (blade) turns. 
Can't change design now.. 

I'll try a band saw this time...they are quieter..indeed!! 

Thanks for helping too!! An old guy learn new tricks.... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think Alan mentioned the rain softening the ground on his thread... 
Well I see today that I had some benefit also..from our western rains. 

In the 50's but cold and windy, went out digging for a short while. Found I could sink a shovel about 8-10" into the part where the deep cut is going in, on the lower loop leg. Gets hard after that. I cleared some more length, towards the cut entrance. Maybe 4-5 feet further. Slowly deepening it as I proceed downhill also. 

Got a few holes for risers cleaned out. Dirt seems to fill them if I don't get to the cement right away. Other times they get buried by traveling gophers..bad animals...and all that work. 

The cool wind was a bit much. I got warm digging. But then chilled by the breeze.. so back indoors for awhile. 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

it's a mess up here but might be warmer. The mud up here is real sticky. You boots get heavy with every step. Worked outside today. Warme....in the lower 70s.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Caliche ... ka leech ie Sticky mud


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep your a lot warmer JJ... 

Use to have that kind of mud on NV...when dry and ya dug it ..it just broke like big chunks of chocolate...easier than most of what I have here even... 

JJ is it brown..or. ..white muush? 

That'll tell us....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Today was a nice quiet day at home.. 
Lots to get ready for dinner.. 
Odds an ends to take care of.. 

But carefully thru it all...using every spare moment ..I got some work done out on the layout! Even mixed a bag of crete for more holes... 
So progress was moved forward here!!! 

Enjoy desert tonight!!! I'm stuffed....ha first the turkey..and now me!!! 

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great T-Day. Fa,i;y went home so work can start again on the site. Not as dedicated as Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We had a nice day! Thanks!!! 

Family gone.... 

I think your dedicated to your layout Alan. 
It is just that I have lots to do......!!!! 

Makin progress...oh ya I have a time limit now...ha!!! 

Better located train storage building location. A little fine tuning and adjusting of sizes was in order.. 
Have a better plan now.. start ground work soon.. determine elevation of floor line compared to yard lead track... this will give me a better place to start from... 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought your computer was down?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty ha. ...your correct!!.... 

For text only posting now I like using my new phone...faster..easier to jump in & out.... 

My ol puter is pretty old...slow to wake up.... 

I have to plan ahead to use it for posting pix! 
......but then the gen needs to be running to power it also... 

On phone.....same as texting!! 

Glad ya got more done on your trestle today.. ooop zzz ...was I to say that? 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 3 footings today, 3 more tomorrow. I have to insulate and cover them so they won't freeze. 
Some time I will call you and visit about that welding topic.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been removing more grass clumps.. lots to clear for many areas. 

Increase clearing around the big loop. 

Mostly cleared a low spot - a wash of small stature and shallow depth that carries runoff from a vast area starting with a hill on the north end of the layout. This smallish wash moves and collects water, directing and transfering it south. It travels the remaining width of our property here, basically running about 500 ft., and continuing on below here... 

More grass removed along the ROW route, expanding these soon to become constructed support structures for track.!! 

Working on a indoor project.. staying warm!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As it is that season and time of year to be thankful...all year is!!! 

Barb & I wish everyone of your families a safe, warm & blessed year. And an even better year in 2014... 

Thanks to everyone for your friendship and support in this Large Scale hobby!!! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DIRK - DMRR & DMS Ry.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you Dirk, and thank you for your fellowship in the hobby! 
Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your lovely wife, Barb. 
Looks like you might get some more done during our mild winter... 

John


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Dirk,
I hope you and Barb had a wonderful Christmas and here's to a happy, healthy 2014 for all of us who indulge in this wonderful hobby.
So Dirk, will 2014 be the year... the year a loop is completed... and you get to run some trains on your layout...!?!? The mind fair boggles at the thought.








Keith


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT? No photos of progress?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I'm sure he would post lots of pics... IF IT WASN'T an all day job trying!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your greetings!!! 

Jeff got it right Marty!! I find it more important to do the work than fuss with this place!! Not wanting any one to feel left out here.. 

I'm busy working on the layout. I know you can relate Marty!!! Been frustrated enough with the site..don't have time to be in that mental place...have too much to get done..!! 

Still working towards a April 12th Introductory Open House!! 
Lots of grass in my way..lots of work be done.. 
Life just shifted to a little easier for me starting the first of the year!!!! 

I'm here..... 
I'm working on the layout...and further work on under ground piping systems..etc... 
If your up to a visit..drop in ..bring your gloves tho!! 

Trying for the Narrow Gauge line loop to be running... 

Thx..Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So..its that time of year... not much left of it, eh!! 

Non-pictorially speaking here, I have collectively dug a couple dozen holes. Today I cut up pipe and glued parts on, set em out by there respective holes. I hope to find time tomorrow to mix some crete and set as many as possible. 

Some of these continue in the latest portion for the upper loop...extending further downhill and back towards the second upper main line... 
Some are down by the N.G. loop, located by the place for the third trestle, which allows for a lower track running under the trestle which crosses at about a right angle and also crosses below the double mains leaving Dragoon thru a tunnel, albeit a short one!! 
There is an extensive block base also growing to give support to the trestle over head.. 

I'll try to get up to date with some pix soon....!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So the first day of a fresh new year...wala... 

Mostly was a honey-do day here... 
We have been having a serious problem with javalinas recently. They come in and tear out and break apart our nice large lambs ear xactus plants. Leaving them laying in pieces on the ground. Today we worked together to clean up the mess, remove old dead grass, trimmed a mesquite tree and replanted what we could save. Looks much nicer now!. Also started a step terrace that will be about 140 feet long gently rising up a hill. It is built using railroad ties. Hauling those around pooped me out.... 

Plants needed watering, which freed me to mix a couple bags of crete and set the risers for the N.G. track going thru the trestle.. 
So I started this fresh year off working on the railroad!!!! 

How 'bout you? What did you get done today? 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK Guys,.. 
.... break is over...!! 
I know all the hard work I do here tires some of you out. I felt a holiday break was in order! Times up tho!! ha!! 

What was a 2 hole dig is now a single hole... 





Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The loop track is running down hill... 



heading downhill around 90 ft. loop... 



reverse shot here, actually looking downgrade, 



digging more holes, 



Risers waiting cement, and being inspected by My kitty "Monkey", 



more dirt fill added here, at point where dual track turns to a single line, 



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I left off at Tully - where the 2 sets of cross-overs reside, heading towards Dragoon.. 

This set shows more progress between Tully and the long tunnel. 

I added work here on the West bound track and back 20 ft. into the tunnel, 1/2 way thru the tunnel.. 








and getting closer to Dragoon, in the background here. 



Dirk - THX ....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the usual grass problem to get rid of in the Narrow Gauge area!! 

Here's a peak at My problem! weed-eater comes out next week!! been tearing it out by the roots with a shovel... 






The S-curve on the back side... 



Standing back where the branch line starts...to the mountain for mining, etc. 



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Very recently I have been working on the newest Branch line here, the Southern branch line. 
It travels along a river/wash in a canyon. And it passes under the N.G. loop in 2 places on the East end. It runs thru a tunnel under both the main tracks, & under a N.G. yard, to the North and outside the loop proper. 

The block stack here is to support the middle section of a trestle as it runs high above the Southern Branch. The wash is to the right in this view of the Branch line, both running below the trestle. 





Looking along the branch line with the mains in the foreground, towards the N.G. loop and on towards the loop at the rear and beyond... 



Looking from outside back down towards the trestle... 



Still further from the loop, as the line heads North... 



We'll - that's enough for awhile for me, to much time still to get this much posted... 

Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry. 
...Thx fer dropping by...the saga continues.................


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Two holes became one? What are they / it for? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, I'm speechless !


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy cow Dirk... ! You put the "large" in large scale!! 

Glad to see you making headway with the NG area, getting roadbed boards down & etc. Still curious on how you're fastening the boards to the pipes, and ties to the boards...? But I'm sure you'll post when you get to that point. 

Lotta hard work, but wow it looks great!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Good day Gents!! 

JJ, the deep 'cut' is for the lower track, 75' long leading to the short tunnel, before looping up over itself in 290'. A 90' circle here!! 

Marty...cat got your tongue?? Speechless???? !! really....not.. 

Cliff, double redundancy in use. Glue for adhesion. Screws for mechanical bond. 

Large Scale....ya ..nothing but the best ..is it real???!!! 
....heard that someplace. 1/29th 

Thx again, Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A new momment.... 

Re-defining the "LARGE" in Large Scale... 

Brought to you by "Dragoon Mountain Scenic Railway".... 

Thanks Cliffy 

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Scenic railroad... tourists... really TALL risers... Putting it all together, maybe you're going to "go Euro" and ride your trains, like they do?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliff, your not letting Gary A. twist your arm are you? 
It would be cool... 
And keep the wife busy with bandages... 
Folks would hit their head on the 12" tunnel 
Drag their finger nails, knees & feet on the ground over on the West side of the loop...!! 

Got your snow plow fleet ready for the next storm? 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, all ready. Just rain in the forecast though, so I'm glad for that. 

And if I went live steam, yes, my wife might have bandages, but for my injuries after telling her, ha ha! 

Hey, did they ever have such a thing as a sand-plow or sand-thrower for RR's down your way?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk,

Seems like you're into the history of the SP, at least in your area. I ran across these guys, you're probably aware of them already:
http://www.sphts.org/index.php

Saw this group as well, for SP NG:
http://www.spnghs.org/pr/welcome.htm

Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll have to go thru these!!! Thanks Cliff!! 

And yes the SP plays an important part being the original builder of the RR. I see myself having more SP run here than I first considered... 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, the history side has always been so fun for me. Kinda like the other side of my hobby. The folks in "my" historical society (for the V&T) are literally the best living experts on that railroad, because it was they who formed the society, and began doing newsletters and conferences. So perhaps a mega-RR like the SP might have all the more resources for you.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Edumacation? With toys? Nacherlee! 
Ya Dirk is an Espee guy, the SP merger came in our lifetimes... 
I chose the El Paso and South Western RR as my guide, the only variation is they went south beside the Empire Mountains insted of through them as my pike must. 
I read where John Vail, used the EPSW in a rate war with the SP.... while raiding archives yesterday I learned the Total Wreck mine was mostly a silver mine, plus galena (lead and silver alloy) and molybendium... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya John.. 
Where diverge is in the present day stuff..after the buyout! 

Lots of equipment turned yellow an grey!! 

Plus the line runs everything..everything. ..in NORTH AMERICA!!!! 

Had two yellows, the 3rd was orange and black today!! 
Always variety running thru here..I like it!!!! 
Lots of CSX ..new blue recently ..always black stallion NS stuff..even saw but not seen for a long time ..Ferromex a couple days ago!! CN & CP show often enough so one does not forget..with the rare showing from Buffets BNSF Group!! 

Dirk. .. brought home building materials two days in a row.. tired now..one day to go...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

So John, I'm guessing you've seen these: 
http://www.arizonahistoricalsociety.org/wp-content/upLoads/library_PC_Southern-Pacific-Railroad.pdf


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So today I saw a rather unusual match-up.. 

2 Yellow & grey 
1 Orange & black 
1 Red, white n green 

If your not sure of the colors, drop by and ask me!! 

Ya ..I've been quiet for some time.. 
Got the weed eater running this weekend. It makes enough noise, I can be quiet!! Ha! 
Started in on the loop yesterday for a few hours. Knocked down about 1/3 of the immediate area for N.G. 
I'll keep going now with cutting every few days... 
Cleaning table saw up. Covered yet managed to still get a rusty surface on the top from last summer I presume. Want it ready to start cutting redwood for retaing wall planks, trestle stringers, trestle ties, posts, & regular ties for now. 
Then I'll move on to more trestle parts needed soon!!!! 

It's winter ... so try to have fun!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Further work continues on the Narrow Gauge loop, in particular on the East end curved section here. And the trestle support and tunnel below the mains, for the new branch line. 



adding to the tunnel support block stack.... 



the road bed surface. 



starting the dirt fill between both locations. 



here I have added about 65 ft of runner on the east end curved section of the main loop for the N.G. 



A little sketching in of the tunnel and trestle where they are. 



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a better overall view of the latest runner additions on the East curve for the loop. 
there is a bit of info presented here also... 



most of this curve runs on a fairly constant grade of only 1.5 percent!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

are you going to be trapping your self in? as far as access goes?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

From a Man that sees a problem....!!! 

Hope not... 

In the BIG Plan it works... But in the reality there are changes and additions also.. 

The primary access to the Narrow Ga. Involves taking the steps up and over the Western tunnel - 12ft long - to gain access to the loop interior. 

The outer pathway also on the West end starts at the base of these same steps, but goes around the far back side to a pit area for the outer yard...thru there to the station..this next part will come as it does..but am thinking it may continue East ..climb over a small tunnel and cross the mains to get back on the main Eastern walking pathway. 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

D are you and John going to open an open pit copper mine in the area. You are going to need a place for all the waste rock. I think you have a good place for it in the fill you are going to need in your layout. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So far I have not run into a problem finding sufficient fill for the layout just by staying home on My own mine!! 

Digging and hauling off site sounds like a lot of work. And equipment that only JJ has up north some ways from here!!! 

I could "pick a spot"...and start digging for copper, right here!! 

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, Sounds like timing is about right to start the "Chunk-n-Pick" open pit mine. MOW crew may be a reality in a month or so. Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok Alan ya got me here.....!! 

Where will the "Chunk-n-Pick" open pit mine be dug.......? 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey there Dirk, whatcha been doing lately?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jus....get'n tard....ovr an over!! 

Weed eat'n 
Rack'n 
Shoveling... 
Run the manual dump truck.. 
Placing dirt on right of way... 
Cleaning dirt piles from My road. 
Moving block 
Mix'n wet mud... 
Gluing risers... 
Trimming trees... 
Weed eat'n 
Rack'n... 
Burn'n dry grass piles to clean the place up some... 
Digging holes.. 

Oh ya..not much to be tired 'bout!! Ha... 
Been warm. T-shirt part time.. 
When windy tho ....well cold as Houston? 

Got to visit a train buddy! Alan!! 

Cliff...sorry ..whad ya want to no again!?? 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's been a while, so good to hear you're keep busy! 
I noticed that you and Alan seem to be laying your cinder block dry, without mortar, if I'm not mistaken? How does that work in the long run? 
CJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ..I'm good!! 

Your a close inspector there buddy...got that from the pix!! Ha 
The short answer is yes n no..... 

I'll try to explain the long answer... 

First, Alan is using dry stack block to retain his latest dirt filling addition by shoring the dirt in place. Later real rock or cement type ragged mountain rocks will be added to the block face. We discussed this weekend he will be able to remove block to make room for real rock as needed to create the clearance for His trains. Or use cement rocks against the block. Or move a block a bit deeper if need be... 

second, I'm using dry stack block on the ROW which has the cavities filled with mud. I just yesterday stood block up 6 high to build the last trestle support, which was also filled inside the cavities. A riser pipe is also in the middle of a cavity which is cemented to the earth..I do not forsee a problem this way. Also this is completely buried in earth fill when complete. 

third, you saw the large block wall by my road and wash to prevent errosion. It along with the nearby viewing pit beside the mains at the East bridge approach are both built using traditional mortar methods, the blocks are spaced with mud. They are also filled mostly full with c-ment for added strength based on their location and purpose. Rock will face the work over the wash. Stucco willface the inside for the pit block work so we can enjoy it. 

OK...so what do you think?!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Should drag my tired brain back in and mention all the traditional block work sits on footings with rebar in both horizontal and vertical runs typical of this type of construction... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

on ward and back to the subject at hand, mine that is!!!! 

been clearing grass and brush some more here. Have most of the immediate Narrow Gauge loop area clear NOW !!!! burned piles yesterday, cut more and still have more to rake up..but it is a big improvement. 

looking across the West end and over the longest trestle span ( 20 ft.) towards the Wye and Branch line running off to the North west. 



Looking over the bulk of the loop interior, facing East. 



Further West looking back across the entire loop, from what will be up in the mountains someday,, running along the branch line, 



more to follow, stay tuned - Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the look of things - till summer and it rains here. Then it gets totally out of control..... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK - caught up there yet...? 

Here I'm back to work adding more block for the trestle base supports, using the dry stack method pointed out by OUR Buddy Cliff.... filled with mud as needed. 



Since I reached the point of getting the inner runner up and in place recently, I have been slowly getting it dialed in and fine tuned - both for correct radius and also elevation. I have been adding braces of 3/4'' pvc pipe as temporary supports to locate and help force the runner into it's final and correct position. Usually not too large of a challenge, till one gets about 4 feet in the air. Now every thing is like working on wet noodles, HA!! it is very wiggly to work on.so to keep it steady and in place till the runner is in it's proper place and I can add some dirt fill to take over duties, the braces help me!! The runner has been located by wires twisted to keep the runner from falling off, and allows it freedom to move while I work my way around - moving in an up grade direction - securing and tweaking the runner into place as I go. 



In place above I also placed a dry and light 2'' x 3'' redwood strip - clamped to 5 risers to hold them in a straight line. This spot is for a switch, and I needed it this way for the straight side of the switch. Easement curves fall naturally entering and leaving the section. In the foreground the curve is of a constant radius, but after leaving the switch the curve is more of a French curve, increasing more than a foot in radius in the remaining distance. 

This shows a nice straight section for the switch to sit..... 



A close up of the base block work - good eyes may even see the screws laying on the blocks, at 9.5 in spacings for bents, f-scale.. 



And now,........ for the Trestle...Brian B. may even notice a DT&I reefer we discussed under the trestle here....!! 



good fer now, dinner time for me guys, 
........ Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Still need to add another car load of block to complete the support on the last bit of trestle shown above..it was a few block short as is.. 

Risers are there to place the blocks over and drop to the ground line.. this other side is just a gently sloping incline, while the other side has the deep drain wash to direct summer run-off away from the layout... 

Was doing clean-up this week also. Trying to make the place a bit more presentable for visitors on Sat afternoon. Pickup the loose stuff so as not to be so confusing for first time viewers!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So did you have a plumber friend buy you units of PVC pipes and parts? woow.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the explanations Dirk, and the pics, and the nice drawing of your bridge. Comin' right along Buddy!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So the wind...was whistling and singing thru my trees today... 

How fast was it blowing.. 

Nope ..not a trick ?? 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice drawing, but I think this will fit the gap better....









You can still have your trestles on the end...

I'm trying Firefox, faster in some ways, more finicky in others.

Still looking for that other pic...

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John, how ''Tall'' is that thing..? 

I like it, but would have a place better suited for a bridge like it elsewhere! And a little more height to work with, some anyways. 
the drawing is only about 4 ft or shorter, around 80 ft. ,... in F-scale 
the other spot is more like 5 ft ( 100 ft ) to at most 6 ft. ( 120 ft. ), and longer plus spans a larger river basin..... depends still....?!!! 
( Think branch line N.G. at the end, I can get out there - across a span such as that shown - and back on terra-firma..... but not sure where to go after I reach that point.... , one of those reach out and touch spots - I'll figure it out someday....!! ) 

I would like to refine what I drew into a nicer span tho!! Above the branch track in the drawing, there is only 40 ft between tracks..... 

I use FireFox - like it far better then IE.. anything..... 

Keep adding great pix John, THX. 

Small non-train group visited for an hour. not bad! turned cold and windy too, so mostly was a relaxed but quick walk around for everyone, even some kids!!!! 
They left wanting to see more, trains run and stuff...!! 
Alan and PJoe were here also! He and I need a longer visit - in the future!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

visitors are good, they keep you on your toes and help your NOT go crazy..


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

As the smooth paved road ended and the dirt wash-board "road" began I knew we were getting close. Directions had included "a mile of dirt road to my road". That and the triple parallel SP tracks confirmed I was on track. The cattle gate about 1/4 mile along came as a bit of a surprise but the chain wasn't locked so no phone call was needed. When we arrived the road looked like a parking lot and there were several groups of people standing out in the wind looking over Dirk's "project"



And one of his engines.



Two days ago it was sunny and in the 70's. Today was 56, cloudy, and windy. Rain showers were intermittent but light. Site is still awesome even in less than perfect weather. Dirk was the perfect host as he explained the various constructions about the site.



All in all a good day. Thanks for the invite.

Alan


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a beautiful piece of property you have there!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is you Property fenced? I have trouble with Range Cattle wandering through my lot. My 2.5 acres are not fenced. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya..only in AZ..today is ...absolutely Georgous... 

Say Bob...could ya bring the group back today?? !! Its nice out!!! 

Would have enjoyed more time with all who came.. they raised some questions...wonder what they came up with over night.. 
Even an impromtu visit can be fun. Helped me to clean the place up a bit...but only I would know the difference! Now I wonder Iif I need some small signs for the names of locations on the layout....mmm. I can learn too... 

Wife and I enjoyed everyone's company & thank you!! 

Amber..your right..thank you..many of those here for the first time made the same observation about the area. It is a big reason Barb & I live here!!! 

Ya JJ..cows can be a "pain". They are clumsy.. and have Big feet.. don't care where they step. They have broken things more than once!! And I have a fence.. I built 3/4 mile of barb wire fence..( around 20 acres ) it is not a guarantee they will stay out tho, just like a cattle guard stops cows on one side...not!! 
I ponder about how to better control the wildlife and protect the layout more, especially as more gets built....?? But at what cost...the flip side counts also..at what cost to the layout without better confines?? 

So..I look forward to more visits. The layout will always be growing and a living work in progress here.. 

Thanks to all!!! 
Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, good on you for organizing that, even before your track is all laid. I admire that. 

I'm guessing that's you on the left, in Alan's photo?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

To swap subjects here...ya I'm on the left.... 

BOB works at a propane dealer I go to in Benson. If I 'member rightly so he has wanted to come out since before turkey day... 
He really picked the day! And was the center of the rest of the group that came.. 

Bob has already contacted me and they all desire to return to see more progress here!! 

As it is a huge undertaking, it is time to share beyond just this thread. I'm apprehensive about where the layout maybe in 9 - 10 more weeks, but this needs to start being seen in person also. Everyone is excited!!! 

It'll change a great deal this year with the addition of more track work..and more dirt work.. while keeping the ROW expanding as much as possible.. 

I think we all enjoyed it inspite of the cool day.. 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where does it all begin ?










Uh huh.
With the men in the Engineer's caps.... that's where.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Kids. KIDS....of all ages... 

Smiles are what do it!!! 

That's why this year is it for "introductory visits"....then,.. 

Next year for a real open house, "1st Annual Dragoon Mountain Steam-up" event...or sum thn likie that.y!! 

JJ will have to start a thread soon .... April 12 is coming up!! 10 weeks...time to meet!!! 

Nite folks..Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So John, 'where does,... it all begin'? 

How's the ''Tucson Freight'' house?? 

This morning was quiet out --- meaning no winds.. pretty good day. Was out well before sun-up and burning grass piles one more time, along with bush stumps dug up with a back hoe two years ago. Dry now, they burned readily with the dry grasses.... So I have several smoldering piles going now - done adding to 'em for today. Kept me busy for about 3 1/2 hours. Lots got done, lots to burn still, and lots of grass to cut..........!!! Till Summer!! 

Then I moved on to gathering the last few roadbed strips I have left over from last year, primed and dirty now...washed them and left to air dry. Need to trim a couple short broken pieces, and I can install most of what I have left today. I am adding this on the long back straight, now that I have more completed on the East curve. Yesterday I caught up with the last details of the curve and located and fit the splice to tie the curve into the long straight, mentioned above. This completes a single run of runners on the East end, now a full loop!! Will complete the second runner this week and next, combined with setting super-elevation and turnout locations for the East Wye. So hopefully by next weeks end I can have a bunch of new roadbed in place. As it is - I'm approaching nearly the 2/3's point for the road bed. Also adding to the East Wye leg, and extending into the N.G. Main line leaving the loop from the N.E. corner heading North, along a long curve of 40 ft, radius, nearly a 1/4 circle. This will wander off inter-mixed along the main line of the UPRR as it works it's route away from the loop. 

That'll be a big deal...then I only have to make sawdust for the spline and ties, and start lots of gluing and clamping for awhile....!! 

I'll get some pix up when I get thru today's work... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like some nice progress, Dirk! 

You're actually bothering with super-elevation though, on such large curves? Just curious. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

adding some even on the N.G. indeed!! 

The REAL trains thru here run on S-El also... 
But not for Hi-speed runs mind you.. 
Freights run 40 mph here... 
So what else does S-El do ...? 

Dirk - back to gluing...see ya!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK, cool. 

When I was designing for my concrete roadbed forms, I ask about it, and the advice was don't worry about it. Of course, I'm modeling slow and antique stuff, big difference there. But it seemed like even for modern rr modeling, people were just staying flat. 

But I'm glad that you can do it, and will be interested in seeing how. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Got it done - what I wanted for today at least!! 

Added 30 ft of road bed surface to latest section... 

Cliffy, I'll put together a ''Super-El'' presentation to post soon..... 

As you and so many others have room for small layouts and tight curves it probably is not advisable to use any Super-El as it causes locos to rock and not run well in corners, loosing traction I think... 

I have room for both Super-El as the curves are very large, thus not upsetting the apple cart, also I have room for the necessary ramping up or down vertically for transitions to not 'shock' a loco or train into Super-El, not loosing traction. 

I got some pix, be up later tonight!! 

Dirk - THX


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

here they are..... 

An overview of the long straight run on the back side of the loop. Shown is 42ft of installed road bed surface for now. The first 12 ft have been there since last year. I added a 3 ft, 12 ft, 3 ft, and last 12 ft today. The far end is the location of a #10 frog turnout, with it going Left on the N.G. mains - transitioned to a 40 foot radius curve here, and to the right is the loop, transitioned into a 18 foot radius curve, coming back around to the tall 16 foot trestle and towards Dragoon proper and the Station and grade crossing. 



the Big overview looking towards the Mountains,.... 



and another Turtle Race headed West, in the back ground. 



that's it for now!! 
...Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What a gorgeous background for a model railroad. 
I wonder if you'll be able to take pics of your trains in the foreground and 1:1 trains in back, and get them to look as if they're the same scale?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GEEeeeeeeee ........ should I build a model railroad here..... 

I could think about it..maybe, or maybe it's .... 

too late to think about now!! ha, 

....... OK - I will, if'n you guys like it that much....Cool ide-ar 

I thought, ............. way back, there was a pic of... 

My 2 yellows ..... 
And 
3 of UP's yellows darn near in the back ground. 

I'll look..... at least on nearby tracks maybe, it was cool!! Sum body said so!!!! 

Ok,... look up 08 April, 2012 - 5:10pm, around page 3.... good perspective at least two trains in proximity! 

Just brought home some runner pipe for the East curve, the second or outer runner... get it done over next few days, add road bed over the Wye turnout, then the curves to the Trestle and back up grade to the long straight shown above last nite. That and 18 feet across the trestle will get the entire East 1/2 complete, up to roadbed surface. 
Got to follow that with the S-curve and the last bit of loop for the West Wye leg - about 24 ft. and all will be done in road bed... then saw dust time!! 

then back to getting the sawmill and lumber shop going... 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I worry your concrete board will get dry and brittle and start braking off the edges over time.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had two problems with it.. 

it breaks .. when I miss-handle it, a saw fixes this problem.... 

or... 

A cow tears into it or bangs it up... 

....... it breaks , and a saw fixes the problem... 

as most will be buried in dirt, if it gets that bad on the edges, I could add more dirt or ballast...later... 

As it is an out door toy - time will reveal all .... 

but Thanks Marty, 

D


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe one of these days........get rolling on doing something. 

Looks great! 

Lorna


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's warmer out, people are working on their layouts!! Great day and time.. 
up to 70 for the lunch crowd... 

I reflected on the photos I have, and found that work got done for free, no pix of all the effort... really... 

So I thought we ought to catch up with recent stuff first, then today's work!! 

I found I forgot I buried and set in place a bunch of risers out back on the BIG loop,... added more runner, for now. expanding the downhill run and got the first part of the passing siding going coming uphill from the switch,... 





moving down hill West of the cross-over point, above the lower track, 



Looking head on now with a reference to the upper line, and the lower track down in the ''cut'',... 



Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow that is a lot like work no fun 
Dick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When you have a dream, labor is just a detail, seeing it come to fruition makes it all worthwhile... 
My dream however is smaller! 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Soil looks like it could become a dust storm.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought that " work & fun " were relative.... 

The more Work one does, the more FUN one can have!! 

I am really enjoying watching the "Living Transformation", ... of My front yard... 

Ya OK - I get dirty, tired, sweaty even, but I just hope every one else enjoys it as much as I will when trains start moving.... 

the wind can blow the loose dirt, but it is still only the loose top surface, -- so much of it is really hard here... 

Dreams, dreams, dreams, .......say.... Stevie Nicks could do a song about that!! 

as for the rest of the work, 

Mostly I'm working about 85% of My time out here on the N.G. lines.... the other 15% on the main line, and weed eating from both halves...!!

adding dirt along the nice large S - curve, and getting most of the details completed, 



With pipes blowing in the wind, here the passing siding turnout has not been finished - for maybe like over a year.... 
This is what it has looked like, just hanging - waiting for me to locate the turnout. 



Today was such a day - and I just got it done, one more part of the loop, but to get there..... was a journey.... remember back the last tall trestle drawing with the branch line running below and below the mains also, and running over to the back side of the loop and diving under that section also. That changed where the end tied into the N.G. line, which used to be the main. Now it runs into the East end of a thru yard, on the outside of the loop, but ya didn't know that, it used to be on the inside of the loop and got moved....the inside yard was 3-4 thru sidings, and 2 steam up tracks. Most of it was moved out side the loop, creating a longer pass thru yard and service area I had wanted! But then I found some old sketches on the inside, with just 2 sidings, and a single steam up track, I took the drawing and flipped it end for end and laid it out with the white pipe on the ground to look at it for now. This is what that looks like,.. 



The steam up track is 10 feet long, while the sidings are about 25 feet long here. No. 8 turnouts gain access to these. 

A bit more fill work, after the mornings changes, 



Gett'n closer, Dream'n on!!!!! 

THX Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is the passing turnout with everything in place. It is a no. 10 L, the passing siding is on the left track. This small bit of work was built from the top down, so now I know where the last 3 risers will go, dropping them from the runners, gently flexed in place to match a no. 10 full scale drawing I used to locate it on the S-curve. 

 

This part gets me closer still on the loop...

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I was not happy with the fill pix yesterday, taken at hi-noon - NO shadows!! 

So out early this morning I took something better!! 

 

And facing East, looking straight down the back straight, passing siding and starting with the sweeping "S-curve", thru the no.10 turnout and on.... 

 

Some BIG rocks right up front here.... 

Dirk - I'm using a different code from Flicker now also.....THX Scotty!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Much better on the fl*ckerpics 

Aren't you gonna pile dirt higher ? Or is you a ridge runner? I thought you'd tuck 'em in a hillside. Remember the winds! 

Yer old Kibitzer, 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey ya 'Ol KibZZZZZ!!! 

In layers my man, in layers... 

BUT hold that thought, ... 

don't want to be HIGHER than track line on any inside curve, fer fear of 'not' getting a smoooooooooooooooooTH track line, by blocking the curve pivot points in the ground... need to reach the track line with a "long tape'' measure to follow along and get it right,....Right??!! 

So - until more is completed - 'am staying down low!! layers are good, gets rid of excess dirt - starts the fill and scenery processes...!! YA!! 

Gives some ide'r of what it could look like, but being just dirt it can change easily... add to it... pile it on... take some away.... start over.... all up for grabs here... 

Why ya jus' needs to come and wander John, bring JJ or a friend, ask ?'s... I'll come up with some darn 'es-cuues... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

K, that took about 3 minutes to go thru.......... 

Think Arizona Bad lands for scenery..........some of it... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

that one took wow maybe 5 seconds... 

inconsistent....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dirk,

What's going on with this thread? It's takes F O R E V E R to load your thread. It looks like all kinds of Flicker crap is bringing everything to its knees. It took me five minutes to get to this reply box and I'm downloading at 30 plus megs per second. Have you had any one else have this problem? I really love to see the work you are doing on your layout, but I think having Flicker as your host might be a problem. Just asking.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

It loads fast for me, and I have 10 Mbs download service. 

-Ted


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 14 Feb 2014 10:09 PM 
It loads fast for me, and I have 10 Mbs download service. 

-Ted 
Ok, I get slow loading with Dirk's thread and Fyrekop's.......they BOTH use Flickr to host their photos. When they are loading, I keep seeing waiting for Flickr and then I wait as all the photos in the thread download! Any idea why I am seeing this? Every other post on this site loads almost instantly just as it should with my speed. Frustrating.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scotty helped chase that down earlier in this thread, he found the right code for the boys to use.... they were loading pages not pictures. Not sure they can undo the past... 
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John, I'll stay away from this thread until we get new software.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm saddened by what this site has become... 

I hear your "frustration guys", wonder if you know mine....!?? 

There are many issues in play... 

I sit starring at a blank white page, loading?, that says,... connecting ads Vscope.com ...( lower left corner ) 

Flicker tried to tie their site to everyone else, using the slide show presentation of every pic on their site.. 

V.scope added car ads below our pix, that came and went... short lived... whew 

I have now found the source of Flickers default coding, they added a ''default'' - embeded - code, When I switched back to the HTML code - well,... all is good once more in fairy land!! 

I see only a few options to come: 

VS will change the software coding this week? Will see how that functions soon enough... 
I would like to work with VS on my having "editing access" to change the codes on "My thread" for about the past month and a half to two months...that should cover the time period involved here...and I would replace all the pix with HTML pix..!! 
OR, ....I may start a 2014 Thread, a fresh one, I don't like that idea, but, I still would want the current thread to "function well" for all to enjoy years from now... 

I'm saddened we all spend so much time on site issues rather than enjoying and sharing Our Hobbies here.........................................Hopefully this will go away.. 

It's not likely I will post this week ... Still unable to make a simple post using My phone????? 

Lastly - for safe keeping I need to up date my thread in a saved file I keep on a stick here!!!! just in case we get the worst case scenario headed our way... 

Also John pretty much cannot add pix, His "Space" is full....here... 
Flicker will never run out of room to me, they say each person has a Terrabite, sounds like a dinosaur to me, but gives me no idear of how many pix I can keep there!!! more than I can take probably.... 

So I hope for us all, most of the problems can be worked out soon... 

Thanks all for you continued interest here, and by that support for MY Journey in G-Land... 

Till life improves, Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nearly full, that is, for the precise. I'm conservative regarding subject matter now... 
Admin is aware of space limitations and have promised more. Or I'll go back to photobucket... 
I hope my old build thread survives as half the pics came from a dead pc.... 

Gary, 
Firefox sped up my pc, I open this thread in a reasonable time frame now. Not instantaneously as we expect... but 15 seconds or less on average... 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John. I'll use Firefox and see how that goes. 

Dirk, thanks for the explanation of the problem loading. 

EDIT: John, MUCH faster with Firefox, but still not what is should be!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So - I can not even type a comment for a PM on My phone now.....once I'm in a message box..?? 

Oh buddy John, many times I have saved pics on threads to My 'puter for a reminder later... 
Why not consider going thru your builds and saving them back to You, and your newest computer, all the pix that are missing from your old HD. They would act as replacements and rebuild your picture files.!! Then your not going with out them long term, start over... 

This weekend for me is a big water weekend, outdoors is real warm, in the 80's today. .......and the plants are thirsty and thirsty... so I won't be getting too close to the layout.. 
Dinner out last night was very nice, we both enjoyed the Valentines Dinner at a local restaurant. The Horse Shoe Cafe. Steak, baked 'tato, salad, corn/cob, shrimp, and a special cupcake for dessert. Had My wine at home when we returned..! 

Spring is com'n, 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got a better offer, friend Larry (Redbeard) here already made my three build threads into PDFs and is sending them to me at his convenience. 

Spring? Today my truck's external thermometer read 90 degrees F at 1:30 pm.... Almost turned on the AC! 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well - tonight will be a busy nite for the VS crew, updating and changing over to the new software program, ..... 

Hope all goes well for you guys!! 

As for myself, self preservation prevails here!!! 

I have updated My saved files for this long thread of mine. To verify the saved info, I unplugged the CAT5 cable and went thru many of the pages to check for complete text and pix savings, without any missed data!! all is good....!!!! 

So I'm ready for the change.... 

Off to work, weed eating, digging in the dirt, and some more gluing of a runner doubler on the East Wye turnout. Been scratching the ground for the service area for N.G. locos, and so far come up with space for a 3-stall engine shed with 10'-12' long leads in front of the shed, running thru curved turnouts and to a lead track. Looks good, located up close to stand next too, in a deep pit, so it is not down on the ground, but rather at arms reach in front of a person, maybe 3 1/2 feet high relative!! 

Keep'N at it here guys!! 

Dirk - see ya when we come back here!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Have some unique news to share to-nite guys!!! 

A first will take place in a few weeks...... 

A precedent is about to happen, ...YES, a 1st....!!!! 

A gentleman, known on this site, will be traveling West by train... 
We converse here, yet have never met... ya know how life goes... 
He will be traveling past My place, and viewing the layout - on the fly - as it were!! 
HE will become the "First Honorary Viewer'' to pass on these tracks, and wave back at us up on the hill!!! 

Life is so interesting when you have trains!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya know in lovely Capistrano by the Sea they have a fine tradition of Mooning the train, suppose Alan would join us to drop trou for your unnamed spy? 

Ha! 

See ya tomorrow after the switch 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomorrow, 

I'm still here!! 

The nite is young! 

d


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice work. I am totally jealous!
Lorna


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

So far so good on the switch. Maybe you should set it up to have him call you as they approach Dragoon so you can get a pic of him flashing by.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Lorna...get out a hoe and rake and shovel....
Clear and scratch in the ground what you like...
Do paper sketches sure..just fer possible ideas...
But get outdoors in the fresh air and go for it Girl...
Draw in the dirt...try it...do something you like!! If your happy with a starter section ..well add on from there..
It's just dirt ...you can't make any mistakes here!!!!!
Remember 2, Your having FUN!!!!

Dirk - you'll be running before me!!! Then I'll be ...mmmm..jealous..ha!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good call oh shy butt... 'cept on this site All threads have lost the OP and credit goes to the first to reply. They are aware, but it isn't good.

some things are better left in calif...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Man...its party day here!!!!

Look how many are on now..or had been at once today!!

Much better..we got OUR HOME back guys!!!!!

Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry., with traffic hosted by UPrr. And all other major carriers in North America!!
.....wooohooooooo!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scroll to the bottom of this page, look at the 'Similar Threads', my list isn't.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Testing my mls skills... When I saw this curve and a fill at odds I thunk of you....
Hmmm skills need work!

I got a gang to help, I mumbled something about a free lunch....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What free lunch...testing my loyalty here!!

That cut is amazing...good sized hill they tore into there! But, it looks as tho it was flooded recently..in the cut. The dirt is eroded funny..not naturally. .

That curve...ones dreams are made of...is close to the ones here, indeed!!

Keep coming up with these old pix thar neighbor!!! All the B&W inspiration won't go to waste here..just what I be looking fer mate'.
Thx -
Dirk..
Chuckn ..did you get a pm today from me?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John...up in the background ..there's another cut...n fill project.
Are they creatin a loop thar???!

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That 'other' fill is the one at odds, to me, kinda looks like the better route.

I did get the guys a workin' ...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Part of being a good Railroad Surveyor was planning a route that provided it's own fill. More fill was ok, but less fill than needed got expensive....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Good story line for surveying, and realistic.

Till we start building a model of the real stuff... best bet is to make it look like that happened in the first place!!

Lots of work either way...

Dirk - Ya, I thunk it looked like My big loop going in.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John - saw your pic of the Viaduct over the Des Moines River, in Iowa..

There are two locations for such a contraption to be built!!

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's why I opened a second Gallery, your thread is bulky enuf.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

CliffyJ said:


> Sounds like some nice progress, Dirk!
> 
> You're actually bothering with super-elevation though, on such large curves? Just curious.
> 
> ===>Cliffy




I had some super elevation that happened by accident on a 10 ft curve.
I later removed it simply because the slightest breeze going the right way blew my rolling stock over. Especially box cars.

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey JJ, who made that figure of you? Looks great!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got some more bridges for ya, I think Cliffy will like the 2 of Dale Creek. However I didn't check.... in the Pics that thread. I think new views.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Experimenting with attachments...

The short bridge with the heavy duty 3 leg bents must be from the Kantlifthis Mine...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Hey JJ, who made that figure of you? Looks great!!


The figure was made by Chris Walas, a member of this illustrious forum and does special effect work for the motion picture industry. He is one heck of a sculptor! He also made a figure for me for my 1 1/2" scale caboose. This goes back about 11-12 years ago. MLS was a close family in those days.










Chris did this figure for my caboose


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm liking the 'Go Advanced' option with the reply at the end. These attachments are showing up full size or close, Goat Canyon was shown at 83% or so...

Enjoy!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary Armitstead said:


> The figure was made by Chris Walas, a member of this illustrious forum and does special effect work for the motion picture industry. He is one heck of a sculptor! He also made a figure for me for my 1 1/2" scale caboose. This goes back about 11-12 years ago. MLS was a close family in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cliffy, go deep in the Whimsy Forum. He is an Artist, worth seeing.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks John, I'll do that. What a great figure Gray, wonderful detail.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Thanks John, I'll do that. What a great figure Gray, wonderful detail.


Cliffy,

When Chris made this guy for my caboose, this was his first in 1/8th scale. Although he DID do the T-rex's in Juraasic Park, the fly effects in The Fly 1 and 2 and Lou Gossett's alien make-up for Enemy Mine with Dennis Quaid. AND by the way, he CREATED the Gremlins. So much more work. The face melting when the bad guy opens the ark. in Raiders of the Lost Ark. The man is very good!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So it is time for me to try a pic here....



And behind door number 2 is................... drum roll!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So in the post above we're looking at the line that veers off thru the engine service area, water tank, three-stall engine house... etc.. between it and the loop a pit will be dug out for a better view of the action, facing either direction here.

This current pic shows it all in better detail, and a little imagination!!



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Moving on right next door, or uphill in a Northern direction, away from the narrow gauge loop, is the closest mainline. It is the climbing grade, a long ways from Dragoon. While it is a short trip of about 150 ft. to get to the back side of the loop here, main line freights will have to travel about 800 ft to reach this point on the main line!! And so far to go to reach the rural town on the East Dog-bone.

Looking - back downhill here - where I will be working my way uphill soon..



Mid pic are two rocks where the passing siding ends returning back to a single track run. The passing siding will be about 2 miles long, with a over lapped reverse cross-over that allows several short trains to pass, yet allows a faster Passenger to pass if need be, yet two very long trains can pass without interference also..

A longer overview of this run, set against the loop in the background.



Back closer in showing both passing tracks on the curve. The service area behind it, and below..

This main line is raised and somewhat forms a back drop for the Narrow gauge line and defines it's given area, giving reason for the shape and space of the facilities..



Things do keep growing here!!!! Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Today was special..!!
I bought a new 'pick'...
Plastic handle..both ends sharp as a tac!! Head not loose
I guess I'll retire the 30 plus year old one..hang it some where important maybe!!

So home it came..and I proceeded to test it in some of My hard compacted granite dirt. On the West side of the narrow gauge loop starts the climbing branch line into the mountains... shortly after passing the West Wye tho ..it tales a dive..Starts heading into a cut..probably over 70 ft long.
It seemed to not mind the hard stuff..tearing and chipping right thru it...got a good start on the first ten feet so far..and pulled the loose dirt out of my way.

What was fun was getting the Hi-Tech tools and measuring the elevation difference between both ends in place: the leg of the Wye and the 1/2 loop, 30' diameter around a lake.
Figured it to be at 12". So then I played with paper and calculator. Overall this was a 1.67% grade avg. But at the low end it was 1.56% and the lake circle was at 2.3%. So my results came up with a .1% increase for each 10 ft of run. This resulted in 14" of total gain, and an extra 2" to raise the entire lake loop 1/2 circle the same 2".

So in my spare time I will continue the cut in hard ground, set risers, and tie some more loose ends together.. about 45' more to reach the upper end of the cut.

Time to rest..
Dirk


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good!!! It will be fun to see how far you get this summer!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm gunna have to save a big corner for you to come work Your magic cement mountain madness ! 
Looks like lots of sawdust..wood work - ties - trestles - tunnel portals - cribbing and such will be coming up this year..

Drop on by and join in the activities!!

Probably more same 'ol same 'ol and more of it too!! Lot's a digging..more cement block work coming up soon.
More roadbed berm fill....
It'll keep growing & changing here!!

Dirk - might add....mmm ...a little train movement perhaps


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Some more cut and fill...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, I really like the third one - Rocky craggy mountains - flowing river below the trestle..large and long fills for a short trestle..both sides.

Come on over..ya can start cutting timber any time!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been out today...
About once a year or less...I paint most of the pins and spikes that represent circle pivot centers.
Again ..it was time as part of clean-up and reorganizing the layout area, to repaint everything.
I used more solid colors versus the pastels of the past, and a bit brighter. But still used Red for the 6 mile loop. Green for downhill runs. Blue for climbing grades.

I also color matched some of the completed risers to their respective color by function, giving some better clarity to each different track run.

Better reminders for me..
Hopefully helpfull to visitors..

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> Got some more bridges for ya, I think Cliffy will like the 2 of Dale Creek. However I didn't check.... in the Pics that thread. I think new views.
> 
> John


Great pics John! Yeah, that Dale Creek one was a beaut!

Hey Dirk, great progress, and I always like your photo-diagrams. Were you gonna post that shot of your cougar prints?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah... the marmaduke paws...
Still have to send 'em to myself...

I'll take this as a reminder!! Cool...

Got some trench work started..one more water line..some 50 ft. long. Got thru 1/4th of it for today. Not too bad..with new pick!!! Soil is lightly sandy. Not gobs of rocks...whew..I'm on a little rock break...plenty in other areas tho...

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> John, I really like the third one - Rocky craggy mountains - flowing river below the trestle..large and long fills for a short trestle..both sides.
> 
> Come on over..ya can start cutting timber any time!!
> 
> Dirk



I wanted to give Brandon a guide when he comes to do your rock faces....

Here are some more....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The last pic... you can tell they knew it was temporary, only single I beam between bents!

The cliff hugger is Mexican there are sombreros beyond train...

When you were in the caboose and the helper was behind, you had better have a steel frame under you! Pancaked was the expression of the day....
Man, when that crummy splintered Mac was pancaked and Fred was toast! Let's eat!

The Parson came to preach in his Family train I sees.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The cliff huggggggger.. with all the stone work below..

I already got that spot saved..nearly like that..for the mains..double track thru mountains..one goes thru a tunnel. ..the other is a cliff hanger..pic I have is all concrete heavy structure..but rocks are awesome too.

We can do it!!!
D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is the one with crew walking on car roof..

Four tracks in cut...

Did you call Brandon yet..set a build date!??

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Brakeman is walking the train through Cajon Pass. They had to set retainers for a controlled downhill rocket ride... and release 'em fer climbs....

No I throw out prayers and the masses answer.... you do the one on one!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Doing a fine job John!!! 
You dig up pix...
I'll build the layout.
Brandon can do rocks..
I know more workers need more jobs...
Craig can lay track...
Greg can do signals..
Oh ..you were gunna mm cut lumber fer trestles..
..can ya wear two hats...
We need it all..!!

Like old station by ...looks like a wye...tracks split around both sides of station...
Lots of stacked granite rocks!! Boulders..nice scene stealer...

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

When Alan gets the last 200ft. of risers complete at home, I'll train him on risers here.
I have hundreds to go ..will be awhile..

Dirk

Then we need a steel wheel mechanic..KD coupler installer...maybe KD Rail ..would do it.
Then JJ & Stan for weathering cars and locos..

What a club could be brought together....
The MLS Desert Club....

Keep trying!!! Dirk. ...... I know there's more out there..
Now if Cliff could move the V&T ..back out West where it came from...
Still more tho....
Marty better move. Need the train shed..
What a list..must be more we could put to work...?!!
....D


D


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

All I'd ask is a place to back a truck up to so I don't have to haul the bags by hand and foot. And a motorized mixer..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon...that's it..?
I can move materials around by my honda - it's little for deliveries...
I use a hand truck also...
Adding 3 more water hydrants soon..
Got a gas mixer!

I will have to locate the rocky areas and pre build the frame work....
Any thing else...I have cement tools also...

A rock building party!!

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Same rocks down the way
Granite Dells Prescott Az


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just a quick note to mention I have spent a great deal of time, reinstalling all the lost pix for My thread here....they're back now!!!!

FyreKop has a few missing still...

I'm sure I have new stuff to add.. will have to be My next visit thru here tho... hungry now. Tired of star**********ring at all this..

Thanks - Dirk
Thanks to VS for changing edit function and time window to fix stuff!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Have all this PVC pipe raised up in the air. Are you going to fill in under it with dirt? Or maybe Trestles? 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Dirk, speaking of pics, still waitin' to see those cougar prints... 
And I've had the same question as JJ; I think you said somewhere earlier, but I can't remember...

[edit]
Dirk just alerted me to his filling operation, in his post on 2/14:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-t...man-s-journey-track-layout-77.html#post308544
(Cool, so that's what the "Parmalink" is for)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya...top pic post #765..
Permalink seems to do...nothing..on my phone??

Just shows dirt fill work..

This is what I had in mind...........



and this........



and this.....



Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If you mean when you click it, yeah, does nothing for me. However, if you right-click (not sure how you do that on a phone), and click "Copy link address," you can paste that in another thread.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nancy and I came down to Tucson for the weekend. This is the weekend for the TGRS's tours of member's layouts. Always a memorable experience.

This afternoon while Nancy visited museums in Tucson, I headed east to visit Dirk (aka, SD90WLMT) in Dragoon. I stopped off in Vail to pick up John (aka, Totalwrecker). We had a great visit with Dirk. We now have a much better feel as to what he is doing. It is a monumental effort and will be a significant contribution to "G" gauge outdoor layouts of the world. When finished he will have about 32 scale miles of track. John and I were there for over 2 hours. We spend most of that time walking around the layout, with Dirk explaining what was going to be where. 

We now have a much better feel for what we are seeing on this thread.

All I can say is WOW!

Thanks Dirk for the afternoon.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Kind words Chuck...come again!! Thank You..Hi to Nancy..and thanks for letting you drop in!
Bring John too....next time is the test..it gets serious after this....;-)

Now..to get the ever slowing puter to allow me to place more pix here..I have a stack of photos to add. See what I can get to this weekend.

More to follow......D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The Boys are Back in Town,







Pick'n up old ties I presume..

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Started doing some rock scenery fill also, along side the broad S curve,..



included is a raised path to cross the service lead going in recently,..



in the morning light ....



The Daily Special run...





close up...



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Prior to Chuck & John arriving here, I got the best pix of the day, My fav's..






We all had an enjoyable and fun time together, great to relax and talk shop - trains of course!!

Till next time, Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

These are some of the inspiring photos that have been thumb nailed here by John.

I wanted to share them as those that hold my interest in becoming a close snip-it of future scenery ideas to follow as close as possible in G-scale on the layout, and fit into existing track work and plans I have here.

The Prescott & Eastern Junction, appears to be a wye, with station, and Rocky Mountain back drop....



A trestle and fill on both ends, not sure if this would be on the N.G., or on the main line..



and for a grand ending here, a ''cliff hanger'', .......... ha!



....Thanks to John - ''Totalwrecker'' for the ideas here...

Dirk, more inspiring moments to come....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice looking scenery fill Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are you using to move the dirt around and pile it under the plastic pipe? 

JJ


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

As always very awe inspiring. Love the rock work.
Lorna


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Rocks are fun!! Fast and real effects and always look great for our real trains!!

JJ..to answer your question about moving dirt below the runners.
I guess I'm old fashioned....for this type of detail work and controlled placement of fill, you'll find me using a wheelbarrow and a square shovel.. the trips are short and come from just a short trip away.. digging out fill as needed now...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Manure a Shovel and a Wheelbarrow? 

I could have a hear atack just thinking about it.

The hardest part working on my layout is climbing up on the back hoe 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry I missed the visit but Grand-babies were calling. Maybe next year we can run trains in several locations in southern AZ.
Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, the trick is to be thinking on Trains. Not a heart attack...
But there's also this tidbit...
Hard work might give one a heart attack...or..
Hard work might help prevent a heart attack...
Hard work for me is just tiring...till I look at what gets done..then I see a RailRoad a-growing here!!

So ..take it easy getting on yer back hoe buddy. 

Hi Alan...thought you were off hot rodding on scooters and such!!
Welcome back...
Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

No motorcycles this trip, just dinner with members from all over the state. The annual motorcycle trip is in early July. 1,000 miles over 5 days from Sequoia and Kings Canyon Nat'l Parks to Reno and back.
In the mean time got more 10R track so it's back to moving dirt in small quantities.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Picked up a little inspection speeder today .ya ACE is The Place - Hobby Store had one in SP..
Mine now....!!!
So .when ya got some power juiced up at home we can start running track inspection tours over yer rails buddy!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Much like my buddy JJ up North,..
I've been working out in the 'open air' - AZ shop...
Picked up a 14" band saw from H.F. this week.
Set a spot for it..laid some cement pads on the ground for a base.
Unpacked yesterday..started the assembly today...
So far the base is together. The motor mount brackets and motor, all pulleys and belts are in place.
I used the two man lift - in the one man mode - to lift the main saw casting up on top of the base unit. Bolted it down with internal bracing...

That was a full morning....

Lots of details left, plus wiring to do.
As this sits out, I am also painting the top surface of the table for control over that orange and brown stuff......rust....which comes from the high humidity here in AZ.!!

More later.....

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Have fun with all the saw work. Doing the same here but the outer loop ladder is now around the tree and on the back stretch. Been great weather to work outside. Not sure if it would be the best but I use Rustolium on the metal tables I have outside and that worked even when I was in the Bay Area. Lowe's had sale on Trex so I got another 120 feet or so. Take care.
Alan


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Kind of quiet here lately... What are you working on this week?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Same 'ol..same 'ol...more of the same...
Have brought home more than enough roadbed material to complete n.g. loop.and maybe the rear passing siding..

Cut and install in my spare time..
Got a few property items I'm working on.....
Winter is winding down..
Spring is emerging...
A change in work load here..
Lots of garden stuff right now..

Dirk....;-)


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Same here, garden or rather orchard work. The apple, almond and cherry trees are already in blossom.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Same here. Working on new doors for the Train Shop... Too windy to weld. Wind blows the gas shield away. Have to make a screen. But then Too windy to weld.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep..to me the plants are waken up 3 - 4 weeks ahead of time!! Looks pretty..but more work early in year for me...

JJ...do you have the old style thick and heavy welding gloves..like for arc - stick - welding...?
When it is windy I will use the heavy glove to form a wind shield.. ha not on your car ..but a protective shield from the wind to do the welding inside your closed hand..it gets warm..but slows the wind..you can place your body in the way of wind also...

Just little tricks ya learn to...keep welding..in bad weather!!! Timing with the wind bursts helps ...
A little extra gas pressure helps. ...just remember to turn it back down when it is nice.....

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Dirk I never thought of that. I have been using the box that the Welder came in with a weight inside to keep if from blowing away. I have a snap together scaffolding 8 ft tall. I bought two tarps from HD. I was going hang the tarps on the scaffolding on three sides and use it for a shield. I am not thinking of putting on top like a tent and use it for shade when I work.


JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a right-y.
So I hold the Mig Stinger with it...
I wear the lighter weight Tig gloves for this hand since Tig/Mig is so much cooler to work with...
Yet most of the time My left hand still wears the old heavy lined welding glove since it may be holding a part during the welding process..or after moving stuff around...and welded parts is still HOT!! .... no matter the process....

Have a great day welding JJ....

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So JJ,...calfing season is on!! Little tender things..little. .
So little ..one came thru the fence again....just walked right on in...
Took me some slow walking and proddening to get it to leave ...back thru the fence!!

Then to the other end of the place.. was a large horned bull..woops not!! Closer I can make out the milk cafe hanging under the belly!! A bit of work to guide this intruder towards the open front gate, so it will rejoin it's mates ..she was walking thry the layout area however...amazing to watch them walk ....s.l.o.w.ly over areas with track support structure in place..even when three tracks wide.
Never set one hoof on anything but dirt!! Truly amazing to see.....

Aquired a smallish work trailer this week. To help move lumber sheets of 4' x 8' ply type materials home!! Had a hitch installed on CRV..to pull it. This is a much needed addition to the support fleet!! I'll be able to get moving on larger projects again here. The trailer is a 5' x 8' wood deck version. Will be very handy...

And Cliff has mentioned in the past I would find My way to work with the grass and weeds. I ordered at a recent sale in our new TS store, a 30 gallon spray tank set, ..and a small garden wagon, rated a 1000 pounds cap. The two together will make spraying round up much easier for me. I will spend less time mixing. More time spraying larger areas. And not get the back ache from carrying a 2 gallon spray jug around by hand when needed, which results in my not doing this very often...

Life is moving here still...Just trying to "grow a railroad"!!

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Atta boy, Dirk! Move them dogies right along!!

Glad to see you gradually tooling up -- with tools big enough for your project. I still predict a front end loader / back hoe in your future...!

BTW, I just unpacked that HF miter saw we talked about, boy is it a beast. Works great, and I love the laser.

You'll also have to get a Go Pro camera, that way you can get shots from your trains -- as they go between the cows' legs. Now THAT would be railroading!!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that between the leg shot could be udderly amusing...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*rim shot*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While you guys are totallllllly "absorbed" in the udder moment....

I went to town to return ship a train car...wrong one if'n ya must know - but out side of town had a blow out.. good tires too! ..car shaking at 75...pulled over..yep..2"-3" gash in sidewall..can't save this one! Takes me 20 minutes to get to tire store to change to spare tire..

Home safe again!!! 
Ok, back to yer "udder shananagines againagain!!" It's not Irish...
Raked four hours piling grass from layout...bout as close to it as I have been in two weeks.

Dirk.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Not quite out in the country that far! Outer twenty is fenced, the inner 3 fenced as well. Helps though the deer still jump the fences at times.

Lorna


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

There's just about no stopping deer...
Maybe a 10' fence....

Have not found a fence that can stop the wind either. ....ha!!

Have well over 150 head of cattle roaming near us here....
Always on the lookout. From sun up to sun down ....

Dirk


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Have not found a fence that can stop the wind either. ....ha!!"

Dirk;

Have not found anything that can stop the wind either, EXCEPT every time I wanted to fly a kite! But then, who wants to hang around with a kite all day? 

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

potato storage cellars... Wind and deer proof, and lots of dirt inside for trains.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave Meashey said:


> "Have not found a fence that can stop the wind either. ....ha!!"
> 
> Dirk;
> 
> ...


 I have another way to stop the wind... I winnow out dirt as I drop ballast through the screed. Seems as tho' the wind always dies as my shovel is raised...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John...I think you use good 'ol fashioned...reverse psyc.ology there...lifting the shovel up in the air...

...but then ...how big is that shovel???!!!

Hope to be on my puter tomorrow...got some thn new to show and tell here!!!

...Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> So JJ,...calfing season is on!! Little tender things..little. .
> So little ..one came thru the fence again....just walked right on in...
> Took me some slow walking and proddening to get it to leave ...back thru the fence!!
> 
> ...




I bought a 5 X 10 FT wood bed trailer when I moved into this house 17 years ago. I have go my money out of that trailer 20 x over. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This must be the very first BCRail loco I have ever seen pass thru these mountains. This one a Dash-8, standard cab model. Early last evening. Sorry, was not able to catch the cab number...

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

IS this a good time to show and tell............................?

I picked up the Garden Cart and sprayer last week. Took some time to get together and grab a few needed items to complete, but it is all together now!!

I bought a 2ft x 4 ft garden cart, rated @ 1000 pounds load. And a 30 gallon sprayer set complete also, thinking I would install it on the cart... all went well. 



The tank set and a battery case fit well on the cart.



The battery has been here for years, not used in a long time, and seemed a good fit for this to work.



All the parts: pump and valves, power switch, by pass are easy to reach and use on top. Two fuses protect it all..



It has a nice long Sprayer applicator, with adjustable nozzle, and the pressure is easy to control using a by-pass valve, while watching the gauge on top.



I installed the sides to the cart, using the two sides and front sections only, as the tank over hangs the rear to allow the drain to be accessed for flushing. I left the rear piece off...



It sprays nicely. I can mix the fluids by using the by-pass valve to recirculate the full tank and chemicals.
IT will be a great big help and a new way to attack the weds and unwanted grass along the paths and even the Right of Way for the layout!! Hopefully it will help me get more done,.. more easily....

Dirk - moving forward some more!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I've added a couple risers to locate the upper and lower elevation positions to compare for a bridge. Here I have now 3 of 4 risers set in place. There are 2 bridges side by side, set at 11'' centers. The rail top to rail top is 14'', which leaves about 10.5'' clearance and about 3.5 inches for the bridge it self. This works out to over 25 ft of scale head room.










Backing off a bit, it is easy to see the cut for the lower track here, which continues in a cut for some distance beyond the double bridges.










a quick view showing the curve of the upper track. This view showing the curve moving away and to the left, runs for 96 ft. to reach the next crossing, with the lower track from the current crossing. Yes,.. they twist here to get to the next crossing, swapping places - upper for lower.!! the lower track runs 82 ft. tho, and at about a 1.4 percent grade, climbing over the next crossing. The lower grade is only about 1.2 percent. So neither of these grades is beyond what I want for the layout.










...an evening shot tonight, looking down low towards the new crossing point..










For now, I'm not going to try and explain where this is located here. Suffice to say I continue to do layout/design work to locate the ROW, and add important risers and bring them to their respective elevation heights, well out in front of where I may otherwise be actually working...

I'm also adding risers to the N.G. main line, at this point in 50 ft increments, now reaching some 200 ft. from the N.G. loop!! This is to give me a long view of where it all is headed, and in My minds eye how it looks and stacks up related to the overall plan.

Dirk - Thanks fer checking in!!


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Dirkmeister,
I haven't been on the forum for quite a while and I see you have been a busy beaver. It is looking great my friend.
KD Rail plans on heading out in the fall for some labor negotiations, and maybe a little labor! Couplers are a specialty for sure but I am also skilled in the use of a shovel and wheelbarrow... call me ambidextrous!
Talk to you soon, we have some catching up to do!

Keith 'KD Rail' Stratton


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..HAPPY EASTER to all..I know the day is mostly gone....but....

News for me to catch up ...call me some time KD Rail.....

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Wheel barrow, shovel and garden tractor with dump trailer. OH, Yes , 5gal buckets. Can't get any more useful than this....Beaver..LOL.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A hoe...a pic...
Water soakin holes....

doin' whatever it takes to build a layout...

Drop on in...

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to comment..I have added a few more risers. Added one more block for a bridge support at the crossing shown above..
Added some concrete footings and block work to the viewing pit at the East bridge approach...
Added more fill dirt as the block work grows...
...helping to get a pile of dirt off my driveway...
Been a water day..just catching up..hot n windy!!

Have a nice weekend...

Anybody got a H.W. Baggage car to help my cause here ??
..first choice - UP yellow/gray
.....second choice. - ( DRGW )
...........3rd....any road will do...!

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Really blowing today as in moving the car across the lane stripes. Imagine it's worse where you are. Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We got some wind here...never stopped all night..

Slated for thunderstorms...60 % chance...but this is still AZ.. anything can occur ....

No imagination needed for winds tho! Yet I heard it was just as windy in SV...

Still here...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Had some rain, pardner and a couple of crossed wires made sparks, twice dark, played solitaire in the dark, first time, second time lit the bat lantern and stepped outdoors to watch lights sweep back on...
Sky is clearing and the windward window is open again...
Tomorrow I hope to be back on the depot...
John


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good Dirk! That's going to be one great looking cross over when done. Have you thought about what bridge style you'll be using there?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a couple of suggestions....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Riveted steel sides...oversize ties. - 8" x 12" tall - 16 ft. long...
Track is a curved section over bridge....Rad. about 47' & 47' - 11"..respectively 
Span is undecided as yet...60' - 80' max...probably closer to 60'

Max thickness for all not to exceed 3.5"

Dirk

Glad ya like it!. Just working on locations and elevations in various places at this point..but have rough idea for spans..indeed!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Might ....be hard to tell for all..but me..

This location is a mainline crossing a mainline in the present tense...
Should make it a short tunnel...
....but water drainage would become a big issue in a hurry in the summer seasons...
...so allowing room for such on both sides of the lower - in the cut - track.

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John we're here together...
I like the first with engine 207..
Got a long - high spot ...or two ...for something like the second steel structure....

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Whenst I should be sleeping....last night...
I pondered the bridge situ a might further....

Considering a three span deal...
Mid-span of 8", on concrete piers.
Two side spans of about 16" each..
This would allow sections to have a curve closer to track radius..
...enough room under side spans for needed drainage....

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Found a couple more with curves....
Oh you can click on the opened attachments and see full size, that be #204 above...

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

204 it is..shows how bad memory is...ha..

Both curved sections and scenery are awesome...

Great ideas....

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> 204 it is..shows how bad memory is...ha..
> 
> Both curved sections and scenery are awesome...
> 
> ...


 From your time firing her? ...... memory....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I looked at a pic...couldn't memory the number in time to get back to post again. ..this life...ah what a deal....

I did more cement footing work....added more block work...extended a water line & conduit..both on the backside of the wall being built...added more dirt fill as this progresses also...water it down to settle and compact. ...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It aint going to work boys.. All this talk of Picks and shovels, and buckets of dirt is not going to make me feel guilty for using a back hoe. 

Sure is looking nice. Should have some great backdrops for picture taking

I have been working on my approach to the car barns. Had to make some adapter tracks for the transition from the brass track to the home made steel track in the barn floor. 

Keep posting pictures 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for dropping in JJ...
...I do have a few places...where there is "room" to work your hoe here...drop in sometime!!
I find as work progresses..in some places the "space" is getting smaller. ...and smaller...
Needing other, any, & all forms of tools and equipment, regardless of size to get the job done.

Glad your working out your transition tracks..maybe they'll be installed soon.. then you'll get closer to the mains!!

Dirk...just saw a CN -9 headed West in the no.2 spot!!! My morning coolness for road power..
...and I read the BIG BOY, UPP 4014, Is heading on the Long trip home!!!! Escorted appropriately by UP 4014 & UP 4884, and a ? Hospital train...who's sick?? D


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have long been telling JJ that using a backhoe is cheating, but he won't listen.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think he is feeling guilty. ..
...enough to try and convince us otherwise...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard there was a little excitement up yore way, are all y'all (that's the plural) ok?
Hope so.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill ask here....up whose way?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

News reports of a grass fire in the Dragoons near the fwy.....yesterday ... thought of you.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

For all the dirt in the air..who could tell...
But going to town I did see two crews heading East...maybe past us....

Thanks buddy....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

For the record Dirk, I have to agree with JJ... If I had a backhoe/loader, I'd be able to do all kinds of terracing and path-forming out back.... And you'd be able to throw up all manner of earth under your roadbed in no time. 

So when you win the lottery...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

When I win......

You'd like a tractor...

If I had a hoe living here...I'd use it....hands down....
It would get worked....
And reduce what I do by hand. ..just not all of it....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And JJ has not brought his down yet...

D


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You really don't need a big tractor to do the job. Mine is like my right arm around here. Here is a picture that is about 10 years old during initial construction of my Sierra Cascade & pacific.
Just noticed. This was the 900th reply to this thread.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul Burch said:


> You really don't need a big tractor to do the job. Mine is like my right arm around here. Here is a picture that is about 10 years old during initial construction of my Sierra Cascade & pacific.
> Just noticed. This was the 900th reply to this thread.




Aren't they fun?

Sometimes I just fire it up to take a ride around the property. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And I do like "Orange" so!!!!

Thanks Paul....

.....have been considering asking to barrow a neighbors....front end loader only....would like to get some fill moved into place for layout....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's rare, but I do enjoy watching switching ops in front of my place!

Today..sumthn happened...train has been parked since dark thirty...bout 7 ish..it separated and the forward portion headed East..leaving the balance of its load behind..I could only see 3-4 of those cars..the rest hidden behind hills.

Then just recently it came back..very slowly..a ground vehicle pacing the last car along side the train. Slowing at about 6 cars to go...just creeping downhill to the parked section..closer...barely moving ...two cars out...still moving....one car to go...creeping...creeping 1/2 a car...slowing...Bahmm..shoves the parked train backwards ..brakes dragging and squieling..geez 15' - 20' down the line.!!

But..quickly pulls forward about 10' right after. Did not couple....

A few minutes passes....it pushes rearward again....finally couples proper like! Pulls forward about 10' ...and been sitting parked since......

Their bad day in the office was at least amussing to me..I had breakfast at the same time!!

Still parked..

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I s'pose 2 man crews and no radios caused the delay... Good ol' Fred, still hangin' out back, sent a parted signal... good bye.
Musta been Aristo couplers!
Another windy day...

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And now the heavens are talking!!

Sprays of fine drops on the cabin door...

Ugh....OH!!!...my...was that " Thunder" above...!! Summer is coming.......

...poor Fred...got left behind......

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..a refreshing little ...Dump..passed us..

..all 1/40th of an inch....

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

We just had the biggest hail storm my wife and I have ever seen -- quarter-size balls, maybe a little more. Amazing how much leaves got ripped down. This and our last storm opened up a few new mini gullies, which I'll probably pour gravel in for a poor-man's french drain. Anyway, wish we could send some your way Dirk!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep the hail Cliff....
..got nuff dents in my head..
.. ( comes from being tall I think. )

But a bit more moisture might be in order here..
..then surprisingly it has been raining on/off all afternoon....

Not much content tho...

Thanks. Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the fires up north of you. Wonder if any MLS-ers are affected?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't have any news regarding fires...

Maybe Randy, Stan or JJ have some info as they are in different areas and more North..
I know Randy is in town to visit...shhh!!

We have had a 75' partly cloudy day..some with slight rain hanging below the white puffy things. Winds not terrible....

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Fires are up near Sedona which is closer to Flagstaff then Me or Stan. 
I don't know of any Large Scalers in that area but that don't mean there aint any. 
I am cutting a fire break around my property and removing all the dead Paloverde trees from the area 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah, another use for your tractor, JJ. Firebreaks! 

Dirk, maybe your homeowner's insurance company would consider footing the bill for a nice little Kubota... 
TLB Series, 21.0 - 59.0 Gross HP...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya JJ..pretty warm...even here in the Southern elevations..
running about a 100 today....
I'd hide too..if I were you...
Indoors ..by a cooler..drinking a wet drink!!

We don't do fires 'round this neck of the woods...'sides ..the cows keep the wild grass chewed to a nubble stump....

Only thing can burn is dirt....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

105 down here today, yesterday and thru Thursday, they say.... 
Puttin water out fer the critters and tossing them nuts from the porch was my day out side yesterday, p'robs 2day too! Ol' Sol is sending me to the batteries.... where the AC blows.
I had me Cindy's out during our week of spring, used the loppers (Cyndi Lauper - girls wanna have fun...r'member?) to trim all the sage away from the house.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So ..John..you trimmed Cyndi so's she woodn't burn your homestead..this summer...

Not even the 4th of July yet...yet...Hotter than a fire cracker out...

I jus need to run the weed eater a bit more...
after JJ gets the nite lights working again tho...I'll cut dead grass after dark 30....!!

Could add headlites to the 'Ol weed eater...carry a battery too....
..High beams anyone!!

D. Stay cool folks....stay safe


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Not down here, snakes are out at night.
Last summer I was going around back and nearly stepped on my pair of rat'lers. I wasn't holding the light up enough to see ahead. Now I'm more careful on the ground at night... and I've got a super duper bright flashlight, a gazillion lumen!
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Ya JJ..pretty warm...even here in the Southern elevations..
> running about a 100 today....
> I'd hide too..if I were you...
> Indoors ..by a cooler..drinking a wet drink!!
> ...



Do you have any Cholla? Got one that is kind of off by it's self? Set a Match to it. Have a bucket of water ready. You will find out what God used for a Burning Bush.  Other Cactus will do the same only a lesser degree. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah...."Desert Candle Power"!!!!

...fresh batteries always helps a might to!!

You see any of them big lizards this year..them's Monsters....de gila!! Wife wants to see one..a pic...could suffice...;-)

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Now you tell me, had several pics on dead pc's, had a couple live ones in the yard a several weeks ago, or the same one twice, but both times from the same side....
Yah 3 fresh Cs.... Brilliant! LED power!
John


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
YOU actually get close to Jumping Cholla on purpose?
I rather deal with Sneaky Snake than a Cholla.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

tmejia said:


> JJ,
> YOU actually get close to Jumping Cholla on purpose?
> I rather deal with Sneaky Snake than a Cholla.
> 
> ...



I have several infestation of Cholla. The grow in clumps near each other. My neighbor doesn't have a one. I was going to chop them all down and eradicate them. So I thought I would burn the quills off so I could pick them up with just a pair of gloves. Good thing the test cactus was a distance form the clump. I would have had a big problem 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya JJ...I had some jumping cholla..Wife got jumped..several times..I had to operate.!! I got bit once or twice even...them are no fun...pull hide out in chunks when ya remove 'em...

Then one of my cats .well I don't know what happened....all h..l broke loose...my cat got caught flying thru one...had well over a 100 of them quills...

I grabbed her by the neck.. started pulling out a the mouth..lips ..nose..tongue..first. took 2-3 days to get them all...feet and legs...she would only let me work so long......

After that...well I dug up my two beautiful plants and buried em...

We still have a great many standard cholla , but they just don't bite the same! Some of them are slowly dying off....dryness & bugs....

Never tried buring one tho...a first for sure..stay safe JJ..

Thanks. Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On the lighter side...

Have not worked on blocks much recently...heat ..extra watering..taken care of the Mrs..under the weather...

But still adding fill dirt..
Got some work done today before noon..added more blocks and cement fill..
Some are definitely custom blocks...all cut up ..to fit!!

So a bit of progress at least.

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Atta boy, Dirk. Sounds really tough, but you're sure creating an awesome layout.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tough....!!!!

Building a layout..is FUN!!!!

I enjoy watching it grow...
..change & morph..into a miniaturely realistic World....

Thanks...Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well the block work does continue, 
the cement keeps following me home, ... and I use it up...
The blocks of all shapes follow me home, and disappear..mmm!
more dirt fill keeps getting picked up around the place and dumped in nice scenery settings for the layout!! sort of a win - win,

Today I got one more new hydrant and 12 ft of pipe completed, and running!!
over the weekend I also got one repaired and back in the ground....
So more water is flowing again, slowly opening valves to turn sections back on or new areas on for first time. 
I have a hydrant to place in the Picnic area, and one at the front of the Train Storage building, on the East side. 
I now have ALL the 2 inch lines in place - in the ground. This implies that my long project of growing a water system here, has reached the primary stage of completion.
Next will be developing the water line circuits for each sprinkler area, and weening Myself off the dreaded Red hose!!
Lots of long and slow progress, at last!!
I do keep making good progress on the sunken viewing pit - next to the East bridge approach. Nearly ready for some rock work, and the fill scenery portion is growing and changing it's looks here...

Need to drum up more rocks..... a bit hot for rock hunts tho mate's....

Life is moving along....., 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Did I hear picnic? I'm packing a lunch and heading down...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We'll be here!!!..... ;-)


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, I'm only barely and slowly grasping what kind of water system you're building... it's very impressive. 

Did you install your own main tank? And is it all gravity-pressurized?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I dug me one big hole..added sand..threw a tank down in hole...buried with a sand buffer and back fill...used back hoe arm as a lifting crane to place the tank !!

It moves water via a tiny 5 gal / per minute pump...
Recently bought a 10 gal/ minute pump..1/2 horsepower...will work on new slab base soon..!

Past couples years of work has centered around adding to lines..basically extending my reach..using 2" pipe. Locating freeze proof, buried hose hydrants in spaced out locations, including a 1" supply line with ball valve shut-offs..these will be the beginning of sorta phase 2..building a sprinkler line system of sorts to feed plants and trees, with a timer for control.

Using 75' - 150' of hose at each hydrant location for watering by hand currently...

It is nice now...much easier to grab water for mixing cement as needed..where needed!!

Been a heck of a battle...a spare time job...

I have far too many spare time jobs here..

That help...miss sumthing!??

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Alas...I moved ( yes guys ....with the B.H.) ...Lol. !!!!

All the fill removed was moved to the layout for scenery fill..!!!!!!!

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

So you've at least rented or borrowed a back hoe....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Many times..indeed..!!

Lots of " equipment work" has been accomplished here....over the years..

Mostly with me sitting on it..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I've run....

Large 850 sized loaders
Full sized back hoes..4x4 drives ..always.mostly extendahoes...

You recall the road grader....
Even a rather large...Excavator ...has visited...

When I "rent" a hoe....almost always get a brand new one...just a few hours on 'em!!!

Luv yellow toys!!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Only back hoe I use on my site is the kind of hoe that hurts my back.  Back from vacation and working on site in early morning before it gets too hot. Only 20' more to finish the ladder for the #2 loop.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome home Alan....

Home now to rest up!!

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well it's been some time....

Lest if'n I can, .... I'll try to get a bit updated here.

Much is going on, seems I can't type well now - ha, using phone too much I guess....

Flicker is just a working on My newest additions...

Most lately working on the sunken viewing pit, next to the East bridge approach. Lots of timely work has been accomplished, but still I do have a ways to go on this one spot...been working here for months it seems...

These pix start sometime in April, and I'm still at it.
But lots of fill is changing the looks...
runners are getting buried more completely...
new ideas are also forming, as this is clearly a work in progress operation!! I only came up with the basic track plan, knowing I can work out most of the following details as it gets built... so I get surprises now and then when something comes together!

Ah typing is better already...like a bike!! ha ha...

This is the face of the block wall. It was taken on 4-18



looking across wash, facing East towards the bridge approach and on back a ways towards Tully.
This shows a side view of the viewing pit related to the track work. With a foot path between the wall and close to the tracks - for the MOW crew to inspect track..





A reverse side view, looking West right at pit, and tracks. Here it shows the tracks, which are about 5 feet away from the block wall... well out of reach of errant fingers, but well placed for eagle eyes to enjoy a passing train at eye level, it does not seem so far away, and is certainly not down on the ground.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

lets start one more.................

I had placed more fill behind the wall faster than expected.... ha,.. got caught tho!

I had to stop and cap two pipes, then drive them thru the soft dirt with a block and hammer.
Was not a biggy to get done...

behind the wall here....



and the other end where they came out,



These give me water for irrigation near the layout edges, and a pipe to run low voltage power for lamps placed in the angled corners of the pit. They should help provide enough light for night safety and enjoyment without adding excessive brightness to distract from watching trains running after dark.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Continuing to build up the blocks in the corner to the Left..
Adding more fill behind wall...

The way this works for me is to build the wall up,..
and this gives more room to remove dirt from the pit floor and throw it over the latest block work... a see - saw effort, you can move dirt as fast as you can throw blocks in place, & the blocks come first!



this is about 4-23
it shows in the foreground increasing the ditch for the footing pour...



From track side looking across to the block wall. A loose formed footing is poured behind the wall to support cross blocks, these will help build into a base for rock scenery to be added later, - after the wall is complete.!!



here again, we are looking down the tracks, down hill - back towards Tully.



Seen in the last light of day...



The two supply pipes are extended Eastward. There is lots more fill here....



It is getting easier to see where the foot path is going, running uphill beside the fill embankment.



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Further digging the footing ditch, thru the corner, and the end walls on the East end of the pit.



The highest block here is the top of the wall. A stone cap will cover the top, eventually!! Stucco covers the block wall surface.



The footing is poured here, now about 5-2-14. More blocks again are added.



At the end of the current block line, the wall splits in two. The side wall forms for the pit itself, and the new offset wall continues East to create a view block for the planned rock scenery...!!



My helper - "Monkey" - likes to drink water from the hose when I water the plants..



The wall is raised. More dirt is removed from the pit floor area, and thrown over the wall. A separate block - dry stacked here - is to support a rock outcropping high above the world...!!!! The white pipe gives a line to reach for, and help position the blocks - a guideline of sorts...



Looking down the tracks, and the guideline for the out cropping rocks - relative to the tracks and the rest of the progress here..more runners have been added in here, and the beginning first piece of cement roadbed, at the end of the ground ROW is glued and screwed also.



Well, got lots more to load, a 'nuther time guys...!!

Thanks for checking in here, have FUN with your trains..
I'm having FUN!!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

WOW!!!! 

Do you have a track plan we can see?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Back in beginning of this thread...several pages in I think...

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Might get lucky...
Flicker is searching for my plans...
I'm still on 'puter...

Dirk


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> Back in beginning of this thread...several pages in I think...
> 
> Dirk


Track plan starts page 3 post number 29 & 30.

Just a "small" chunk of land being used


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually yes..but #61 is enlarged ...easier to read...
Same map..just larger..

Not much of my land...well....maybe...
But ya just gotta have room to play trains proper like!!


here it is... resurfaced



The large wash on the lower left bottom, is where the activity is happening here.
You can see where Tully is...
Then the crossing for the Benson bridge is noted... to the East ( right ) of that location, is where the sunken viewing pit is located!!

The new branch line is not even drawn in here, yet,,, looks the the Art Dept will have to get to work...! ha!!

Thanks - Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

And for the record, those little thingies in the lower left that may seem like 1:20.3 vehicles are actually 1:1. 

Dirk, thanks for re-posting that. BTW, I notice that your train shed plan is larger than your house now... 

Is it basically gonna be a enormous man cave? If so, my only suggestion is that you go non-proto and make the doors tall enough to at least stoop through.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll laugh latter Cliff..
My "house" does not even show in this view...on nuther part of land..then you'll laugh also..

1:1 vehicles..Jeep & 18' car trailer..carrying 500 gallon water tank. In pic..feeding a tree..80' away.!

As for the planned train storage building...mmm... the doors will be atleast 6'-8".. or better.. I hit too many low thingies with my nogg'n. Ouch....

Dirk...thanks guys.. 




Think of a 1:1 scale old railroad mow building...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh ya ...the temporary roof you see is just that.....

Temporary storage...nothing more..one of life's mmmm..inconviencies...

Not part of my long range lifes dreams...more of a nite-mare!!

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK, got it. Your train shed is bigger than your warehouse. Works for me! 


Really nice block work. I love the eye-level viewing opportunity.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, seen it. Totalwrecker and I visited in March. The only way I could really appreciate what Dirk is doing was by visiting it. All I can say is WOW! It is a very impressive setting. When completed, it will be a spectacular layout. I'm looking forward to bringing stuff to run!!!

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

May have to come up with a portable box or step..for kids..
The only way they could see over the tall wall...

I'm bad..
My layout is built. ....
...for ME!!

But I presume..that's how others see their world also..from their eyes!!

It'll all work out...

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi [email protected]@@!!!!

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya..chuckle n cheek...

April is a comin...better git some work done before them "Big Brass Inspectors" a showed up and wanna see fer thems selves what's been going on here...

Track I say ..track....

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And in the next installment I'll show the side opposite the block wall.!!


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The question that has to be asked is....how are you going to operate this layout. It's rather a long run, so walking with your train would cease to be fun after a while, out in the hot sun. How are you going to power the railroad. Track power over such a distance will be a chore to maintain. Battery power is fine, but will the batteries last long enough for an average run ? DCC is still track powered, so is not the answer.
These questions are not meant to be negative. Before starting this dream pike; you must have checked into these questions, and found answers for them....hopefully.

In think we all would welcome your plans in this area, so we can learn how to solve these problems for our own needs.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are planning on sitting in the shade, watching a TV monitor, while a camera in the locomotive feeds you a picture....that is all well, but this whole project is a **** of a lot of work and expense; when you could buy a simulator and do the same thing, in air condition comfort........Of course, Like me, you may be getting your best kicks out of just building it.
You are doing some nice work....have fun, and stay safe.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think each should approach solutions for their own unique railroad needs...
That said..I'm definitely in no way trying to set the world on fire..!! LOL..

Hot sun...in the summer...jest 'member, the weather here in a high pass..is not that of Tucson or Phoenix..layouts in that climate actually shut down for the summer into mid fall...
Conceivebly I could run trains most of the summer..just not during hot afternoons..
The cut off point by owners in the larger cities is 100 degrees. .we only reach 100..

Battery power is the only reasonable means to run by..myself and many friends all are able to have run times we are happy with!!
I have had the priviledge to operate many times on what are the 2 Largest layouts in the state of Arizona..

These precluded any work I did here..before I started my own layout!! I'm not going into this blind..
I also in no way am trying to change or influence what others may need or want to do for their own layouts or projects at home...

I did not fly R/C planes on syms...
Doing so with trains seems just as lacking to me!!

Playing catch up can be interesting...you could have asked these ?'s of me 5 years ago...and I'd have given you the same answers...

I have given this project a great deal of design investment to get where I am..and to go where I will with it!!
I don't travel alone...
I do get ????? a lot about many ?'s you asked and more...
What's missing are most peoples not understanding where I've been to get to where I am now...
Frankly..simply..a lifetime!!

Many of us have traveled many paths in life...to reach different destinations...currently we all enjoy railroads..

and ..... I am getting a real big kick out of building this...
It is adding so much to our home life..enhancing our property here!
To me..aside from the time consumed...everthing is progressing well..
Better than planned..or hoped for!!

Thanks for your thoughts Fred!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm happy to see the MagLev drag strip drawn in. I'm sure we can print newculeare motors cheap enuf.... 

Yes I've walked the Field of Dreams. I see a lot of progress. I'm glad my buddy has had so much fun.

I'm hoping for a good turn out for the 1st picnic.....

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool John..I luv those vertical finger rocks!!!!!!!
We got to do some sperimentating on them in small sizes...I'm really pondering on these. I like 'em.
Been thinking they each could be pre-formed ....individual fingers..worked..detailed and dry..with a heavy copper ground wire looped out the bottom..when a bunch are ready..plant in a mud base...would never see the base...start close to tracks n just work up n away!!...go back n build a bunch more!!

The Mag-Lev Dragz....we could shut the airport down on Saturday nites...do the racing thing...
Need a heat generator...some smelling oils...like nitro n rubber....
...give a great atmosphere!!!!

Thx D


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for your answers. BTW....I'm into operations, deeply, and have been using only battery R/C, self contained, since way back in the early 90's. It's good to see that you have done your homework. Enjoy...


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

SD90WLMT said:


> Cool John..I luv those vertical finger rocks!!!!!!!


Something like this:


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GeeeeZ..that's a BIG HAND!!! LOL

that from your homeland, in N.Z.?

Dirk


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Frayed knot. Click the link, it's in Chile's Atacama Desert. We don't have real deserts here in little NZ. We are a wet country in the Roaring Forties.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I ...was...wondering about the barren lands...have not seen any thing like that in movies filmed in N.Z.

Followed link. Not noticed first time..thanks

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Not only finger rocks, but a thumb to boot!

I know you like the Rocks on the Prescott and Eastern RR route.... just dip biscotti in cement and plant .... 
Unless some wandered during filing, these are all I have on this pc. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That last one must be the bosses inspection vehicle!!

Well, thanks John...there is the whole group of 'em..all in one place now..
Will be great on the N.G. here....

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's another for the collection of modeling candidates...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha ha......

I dare ya Cliff...
Looks real promising for mine scenery..just look at the surrounding landscape...perfect for your layout!!

Yer Bud in AZ.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

CliffyJ said:


> Here's another for the collection of modeling candidates...


Is that mother natures way of saying ....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Its so bare...it must be the
Moon..or Mars...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's in the Mojave Desert; called the Finger of Hercules.

Perfect for your layout Buddy!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah, yes, the Man Hercules his-self.... wandered some he did.... The Mojave...!!

Here is a close up of the track plan showing the area of all the recent work and the location of the Sunken viewing pit also, and I also added the beginnings of the new Branch line - which heads North across the layout...



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I added a second row of block to support the weight of rocks, that will be placed along the wall inner edge and grow vertically above the cap line......the scenery gets tall here!!







For now the lone boulder in the sky...



a Long shot across the wash, the flying boulder still there. Runners have been worked out onto the West leg of the Wye here... runners added on the main - heading East.



A better close-up of the turnout area for the #10 - L, heading to the Branch line.



How 'bout an across the bow shot of the mains - looking at the tall block support wall for the rock ridge....



More fill, a dirt ridge growing across the tracks - inline with the rock ridge on the other side. This is the side opposite the Sunken viewing pit... left as is, and undergoing a scenery enhancement program!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the West leg turned North. The apex has a 16 ft. radius for about 6-8 ft. centered at the curve mid-point. The next 8-10 ft. on each side move up to 18 ft radius, then a long transition to each end and their turnouts.



A great clear shot of the West leg and the curve overall...



The reverse view back up the mains...



Looking across the mains, and on to the branch. Each track is on a different elevation and grade!!



Again, on the North side of the tracks, we see growing dirt fill, taking better form. 
The shallow ditch is the beginning of a ravine, slowly dug towards the big wash to allow decent drainage in the soon to hit Monsoons.

This side is comprised of ridges and ravines, for the most part.



A new rock wall to hold back the new fill, and allow me to keep the growing bush in place.



And in the next sunrise it glows..



Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Lots of progress!
Are we there yet?

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We're having FUN ..indeed!!

D

( ...been saving up pics for awhile....time to dump 'em ...)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Dirk!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woooow.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Where do you find all the energy?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys are up early....!!

Ya train ..watching....

I got a deal going with Marty....
...he sends me ALL the leftover energy He doesn't use!!

Sumtimes I borrow energy..sumtimes it comes from having visions...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

AND Then,,,... Disaster struck....

I got ahead of Myself a bit, placed too much dirt under the tracks for the West Branch line ...

So ,,,, digging in the fresh fill, like sand in a jar... cave-in after cave-in... I got totally worn out ..trying to open a narrow trench for a simple pipe... geez,.. can this be so hard...



But it did get dug out enough to add in an electrical pipe.....



Which gave me access to running power for the turnouts!! Whew, I tell ya what a hassle it turned out to be...But I have reached that point where more is going down than just track supports...



Then to bury it again.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And it did get buried again.. this time with a pipe in place..
hope that doesn't happen often...

The dirt fill is growing into larger ridges...



The bush in the bottom was transplanted. It had been growing under the West branch line curve - at the apex. And would have been buried under fill... so I gave it a new home. Since moving and watering often, it has greened up!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The blocks grow, 
the pipes get added to,
they become longer, 
going somewhere??

Going to the source of water & power!! Indeed...



A block gets notched for an electrical 2x4 box,.. for nite light inside the pit walls.



The wall grows ... cross blocks added for scenery support, blocks cut in half to fill spaces...



the notched block is in place..
the bond blocks are in place on the last row... spreading E & W..
This is as tall as it gets...!!





My regrouped rock supply for the front scenery edge. 



and a sneak peak at what's about to start...



time flies... 6-10-14

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yer loop is looking mighty impressive.
Can't wait to see where you are today...
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You are right on, vision and dreams. with out those you slow down. Oh, and the desire to conquer the challenge ..


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk,
Practical question comes to mind looking at your scenery progress. How are you going to access the roadbed so that you can lay your track? You haven't abandoned handlayed track yet have you? Seems like it would have been a lot easier to lay the track first (a la indoor scales) and then do the scenery next?

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bnsf.. ( Craig )
....I now have a vision for a first ever "track....less system"...

Ya know those wandering service roads that follow ..generally... along with the ROW.
I'm incorporating them..about a foot wide...as I develope the scenery...
Some places on both sides of track
Others on just one side...
For as much of the layout as possible..
BUT..they are just service roads for the Track Gang..to get close to the track..
Sometimes near track level..save for ballast rise..
Sometimes wandering a bit below the track..and a bit further away...
Depends on the...lay of the land!!

Thanks Guys!!!! What challenge Marty....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks fantastic Dirk, thanks for posting all those!

Nice footers for your blocks, very professional-looking.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

In the dept of forward thinking, I have to continually keep planting risers..if they stop there is no growth...
Last Fallish, I think..I planted risers inside the long tunnel. They have been left blowing in the winds, nothing else worked up over them. They are East of Tully, and near where I'm working...
So recently with all the activity in the lower quadrant of the layout, I set the grades and elevations for those risers in place.... so long ago!

This is what that changed to,..



And I followed that by adding Xrosses and a runner, thru most of 1/2 the tunnel length. Here the grade inside the tunnel, the straight portion in the lower foreground, is right at 2.0% grade... in this case this is the West bound track, running uphill.

...then it follows the first curve at a lower grade line, to the next straight segment - which is Tully - set at 1.0% grade - up hill.

This is followed by the next curve, which leads to all the recent work pictured above. also at the far end of Tully is the location for the east turnout to the branch line and Wye..



With the long addition of runners on the West bound lane, I was able to go back and complete the East turnout section, completing all runners there.



With runners in place, more dirt fill has been brought up to the runner line...







A close up at the turnout location, a #10 - R.



This gets us close ....!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

and in the beginning there were rocks...!!

Now for some increased FUN....
....and color, and texture.....
I luv working with the rocks....










Some rocks get cemented in place...
..some get set loose to add to the pondering at hand...
.....then get the permanent treatment of cement glue.../
all in stages...





Looking across the tracks, or track-side..if you will!!
This side sits in the shade, and I guess always will, being that we are looking at Summer sun currently...



In the days and weeks ahead I'll keep playing with, and cementing more rocks in place, adding the final cement blocks, moving around both ends of the sunken pit. Planning my next moves as they come to me...

It's all in the Vision...
The Dream...
and of course ... the Challenge..!!

Making a mini world!! to run trains in...... and through...............

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

.....and " that's all folks!"

..kind of in a big nut shell.....

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And I'll take a moment to thank ALL My Train Buddies here on MLS...
YOU GUYS KEEP ME GOING..
You encourage..
Ask questions..
Give ideas...
Drop visions...
...and like...what I'm building!!! Wow!!

Thanks again!! Dirk
....DMS Ry. & DMRR, running on the UPRR, thru sunny Arizona!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A very, very rare ...moment...

I had a few minutes...about sun down...

Mixed a couple hand fulls of mud.. placed 6 small rocks in what will be a drain wash...part of the new rocks..this is intended to create a drain for rain water on the face side of the rocks ..to pass thru and drop between them ..getting to the track side face of the rocks...and continuing to drain..flowing west..to a low point..

Small amounts of water..but worth doing creative scenery for...!!

Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How many feet of track do you plan on putting down /

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just a couple feet..
Here and there..
And to connect all those spots..
In between 'em too...

I'll let ya know JJ...need new batteries in my calculator...

Dirk


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Your pictures look a little blurred. Is your camera lens dirty?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I need to buy new batteries..for the dig cam...
Unfortunately...due to poor lens design on my phone..which took these pix..the lens is becoming flawed from surface scratches..
The lens surround is flush with the lens itself...giving no protection ...and of course the lens is on the side opposite the smart phone screen on top..so it gets set down on stuff all the time..

Hope to order this week...it has become far too obvious in my pix...

Morning all...
Dirk


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

That's why I bought a camera that runs on AA batteries. Rechargeables, naturally.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine are rechargeable....but anymore they don't live long...
Usually buy two...to swap out as needed.

Thanks!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Anybody working on trains today?
Darn ... it's just a bit .. warm ..out..
Hard to be under the heater this time of day..
...maybe it's a broiler.....good fer cooking ..

Stay COOL...all
Go get a wet one and down it...add lots of ice...favorite juice..the bigger the glass the better..add some frosty 7-UP...and several spoons of sherbet...
It'll glaze over from the seven up and ice cubes..

Yep. - stay safe..stay cool


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup got a little work in today. Sunny and mid 80's with a nice breeze in Central MN. Kids and wife wanted to hit the beach. So not as much completed as I had in mind, but the beach felt great!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Heading into the weekend of the FORTH of JULY...

HAPPY FORTH....everyone!!

U P must be feeling a shortage of power units out West...
...'bout 8:15am, there was a "light power movement"..course running West..10 locos - couple older GE units, 3 gp40's, & 5 - SD40N ...those are U P's latest version of a rebuilt SD40-2...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Got 9 bags of mortar down today, woo hoo!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope your taken it easy Cliff..
..but keeps looking great...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Dirk! 
I'm only building a fraction of what you are, but here's to progress, large or small!
('m hoisting a beer in your general direction)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

TO:
....Forth of July and our layouts..large or small!!

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You bet!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..the excitement died down here last night...
Multiple attacks of retardent by awesome pilots but down the fire...!! Ya!!
The 6 trucks and crews came off the hill top about 8:00pm, leaving in a heavy mist of rain! We had heavy and light spells of mist for several hours...perfect way to end a BBQ on the hills..

After our dinner was over, I grabbed the trailer...going for one more load of water..just to have on hand during the night...better to have too much ..than have a fire...and no fighting water..

The night was cooler...slept better than I have for a while also....
Rose about 5:00...gathered up tools..uncovered crete and mortar bags for the ready!!
Moved loose rock and things out'a my way..
By 6:00 I was throwing mud...
Used 3 bags of mortar mix...
Used 3 bags of crete mix...
Set 3 more bond beam block ...on the top row..
Added 3 regular block on the west side wall and corner for now...
4 hours of solid work...mostly clouded over. But getting warmer..humidity is up also..which made it cooler early!! Muggy now..
Quiet day otherwise...
It worked out that I did not have to start watering plants at the crack a dawn..
So....I played in the mud!!!

Here's to a Great 4th fir Everyone....
Getting a drink..on break...
....see Ya...

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sumthn's up..
At least 3 Forestry Service trucks have returned this morning..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

My bad...must be tired...
Also planted 6 more risers in the process..
These have been ..ignored for too long..complete a curve section leading to Tully...
I have several dirt piles..waiting. ..to get out'a my hair...now I can start moving them in place as fill under this curve..moving forward!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GeeZ..was he tired..!!?

After some grocerie supplement..I went back out for 2 more hours..ya..ya..the sun is out now..in full force..
Moved dirt with a shovel ..in the very nearby area..only 5' - 10' - 15' away..directly to the newest fill base..
Added a few wheel barrow loads from a different dirt pile..more of a dirt and sand mix....
Brought them over....piled on top..did some soaking with a spray mist to settle and glue it for now..
Good nuff.for today..!! I say!!
Clouds building up again...smokey greys to black....
Standby fire crews left shortly. ..a while ago.

Enjoy rest of your day!
I'm staying home..watch fire works from front porch..
..if they have 'em....

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Sumthn's up..
> At least 3 Forestry Service trucks have returned this morning..




Forestry Trucks? They must be lost. This is the Desert. There taint not no forests around here 

Maybe up north....


JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dunno..JJ..top of hill is State ground. .
Add micro wave towers..
A homestead...really old ranch home below hill ..in a draw....
And I tell ya ..this time ..everyone showed up..
...think the towers were the big draw tho...
Just an excuse for lightning to hit nearby!!

And 6 trucks out ..watching. ....today...

Sum thn must be impotant!!

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmm..JJ..what are those "green trucks"..?

Belong to sumbunny..?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cleveland Nat Forest is all around ... Sky Islands are islands of green at higher elevations dotting the desert. Enough vegetation to hold deer....
Rosemont, where they want to dig an open pit is like that. I've driven all the back trails.... exploring mines and test bores.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..just glad fire was yesterday...
Cause..
Dorthy blew in from Kansas this afternoon...
...heard she's passing thru..

Still black out....
..darn ..got cold as heck..still summer?!!
Rounded up cats..
Closed windows..
...batten down the hatches. ..

Can't tell which way her's headed even... big circles...fer now..
Stiring the pot...

D


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can keep Dorothy, and her little dog too! We don't want here back.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hahahaha..very funny U P..

She ...was just a passin thru...

Off radar now!!??

We don't want no witch here!!

...got real wet...official monsoon time!!!

65 in AZ..woooooo!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

....an as it goes officially...got a whooooping 0.4" of rain...
Still misting here...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So..as summers go..just in the beginning here...

Moisture soaked in about 3" - 4" so far...
Loosened soil...I dug up a lot in the pit..hefting it up over the growing wall..
Water soaked it in layers..added more fill
...getting near the finished level for dirt too...dialing in the service road...a small drainage ditch next to it..running down to the large wash. More fill behind yesterdays timely block work..worked perfect. Block ..rain ..soft dirt...fill it in..!! Pretty good process..
That's the part I like about rain in the summer...it soaks in and softens the ground....so's I can do something with it...get it out'a my way...or ...put where I need it most!!

Clear out...sunny n hot...n humid from now on...

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Started raining in Sierra Vista about 4 PM. Got heavy at times but dropped to a drizzle just in time for the fireworks but never really stopped. still coming down lightly at 3 AM when the new puppy let me know she needed to go outside. Not sure when it quit but water was still running in drainage ditch behind the house at 6 AM. Dirt around ladder system is packing nicely.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So.... .... does that mean You had..Fireworks!!?

...from our vantage point....could not "see" ..thru the rain...

'sides ....had our fire..works..the day before..not.

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So Just for Fun, here...
..
Let's do a little review...
take the cataracts off the pix - from the cell phone cam.. yuc!!
Use the dig cam again, with fresh power now...

and see what were are missing!! well better at least.

Rocks, real rocks, across the tracks... more than last time.



Closer in we see rocks, cemented in place for safe keeping, on top of the tall block wall.



Looking back at the area, the rocks across the tracks with the VP. - Viewing Pit - behind it all now.. again this is the West branch leg, leaving the mains, heading North.



And across the span, the East leg heading North here. Looking at the mains heading to Tully.



Lots more fill has been placed here....



Looking back at the entire main line and Wye area here,....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

more fill on East Wye leg,..



...the foreground is clear and raked here,.. all the dirt moving to the ROW fill now. The general area here is slowly cleaning up, as I create room for fill, I take the piles spread all over and move them to the ROW. Some are dirt and rocks, some are organic matter - leaves and small limbs, some are really messy piles I have to pick thru. They all get placed in order of worst on the bottom with clean nice dirt for cover on top most layers...



Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A good shot of the VP wall.



Also, a few blocks are added on the top right, and in the lower left fore ground.



the top fore ground rocks on wall, from the viewing side.



A fun one here, looking down the future ROW, rocks on right side..



The rock support wall near tracks and below grade,



A parting shot - looking over the Viewing Pit, and across to the curve leading from Tully, the place to me at least is getting cleaned up. It is closer to being easier to tell what is growing here!!!!



Dirk


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Dirk,

Very ambitious to say the least. Its nice to see how others attempt a similar project but in a different way.

A little north of you in Vegas, rain has been sparse and barely enough to hold the dust down. Very humid and maybe a little rain later tonight, we will see.

Bill


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So pathways are becoming more defined, the ROW is looking better, and moving towards the tunnel area, my current short/long term goal..

I have defined a small spot for a short walking bridge, across the wash, to increase and ease the traffic flow, between the viewing pit and the viewing area on the West bank of the wash, and the West approach for trains, with two bridges for trains across the wash.

here is a parting shot looking from the long tunnel to Tully and the Wye area, in the background,..



Dirk, back to work, more pix to come, stay tuned, don't leave yet!!!
Its' just July, and the heat is on!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Bill, your only about 8 hours away...lots cooler here tho!!!!

So - what do you run for trains??

mainline stuff or N.G. oldies.....

Thanks, Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So like lifting the "fog" off...and seeing again...!!

I'll try to refrain from using the cell phone cam....

Till later..drop in..roam around here....or drop by ..come on in...
See it up close...

Thanks again, Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Grrr and here I am just getting the fence repaired from last year's rains let alone gotten to thinking about track.
Nice work.
Lorna


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...Lorna..
Here's hoping ya get the fence mended before we get any more rain..this year..!!
Good Luck 2..

There's usually more than one thing on My plate to keep me occupied.....
Sometimes...too many...and oddly...some days just plain run out'a day light before work gets done..

Stay dry...Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry there Lorna....ya should get in fast....
Today may not be such a grand day fer mending fences..

I'm pretty sure all my fresh fill dirt will be settling shortly ...
I've had rain..that turned "Tropical" on me...for the likes of an hour now...
Thunder ear busting thunder...

No let up...someone say there was a storm ....some where...
If its lost...
I found it...

Send boats...oh..will they work on a hill....then...it could be fun...WEEeee!

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Not done...snuck out in drizzle..
Saw lots of standing water...
But as washes are "dug out"..those areas will drain during storms. .
..so nothing I don't expect for now..

It will rain outdoors ...on our parades..
I'm doing the best I can to keep it manageable..and under control. And in a planned design!

Still sprinkling out..but got 0.6" fallen so far.

Me!! Slightly damp..ha!! Got some good pix also...!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Sorry there Lorna....ya should get in fast....
> Today may not be such a grand day fer mending fences..
> 
> I'm pretty sure all my fresh fill dirt will be settling shortly ...
> ...




Send Boats?......Don't you remember how big is a Cuebit? Noa Knew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Dirk, g'evening!
Was all ok after your gully-washers last night?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Bud...

Ya my gullies are clean now!!! Ha!!
Fresh full of fertilizing water..every plant full..spent all day watering..washed windows on jeep!! Oh no..yes ..I did..

Post pix tomorrow....

JJ...A cubit eh...I don't use that form of measurement....Noah had a special use permit..I believe.!!
Lucky guy..

Gully washer was a few hours ago..

Dirk


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Got about half way before the fields turned into lakes. Ah that is the way it goes.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Blue skies...warm out...cool breeze..!!
Pretty nice out..
Would be great day to work..all is watered...get a day off..ha!

Pretty muddy too..have growing shoe-itis today. 
Mixed 3 bag of crete...cut some block...glued in place!! Pretty basic stuff...same O ...same O!!
Hope it is a bit dryer today..but afternoons keep turning black..

Time for breakfast here!!

Dirk. - then clean my shoes......


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

About 12 hours later, here some more..

Rains do leave behind water, in big puddles...

So just for Cliff and the rest here... have a splash..!!





and only from 0.6" of it - in about an hour..

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I digress, you can see nothing serious occurred from this.

here I drew in some of the washes to be incorporated and help the layout when it does rain.

There's a brown wash on the left side, it shall be dug deeper - in the 12" - 15" range. It heads across the road eventually, and starts well North of this area, collecting water clear back up above the large 90 ft. loop and the hill behind that.

The yellow wash is one that just collects from the ridges shown here, and sends it to the main wash, off to the right.



Also above I drew in the 16 ft. radius line from the pivot - for the center apex of the West Wye leg. As it heads up hill to the main line it passes thru a 18 ft radius section, as it broadens and straightens - heading to the turnout. all is red here.

Looking across again, you can see all the washes highlighted here. In brown are rough outlines for the ridges, such that they will be added to and bring them higher than they currently are here...this also helps direct the flow, into the ravines, then the washes.



You guys ready for bed yet, or ya wanna go splash in the puddles!! ?

Dirk


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Dirk,

I'm a newbie to the hobby. Did ho years ago, always had an interest in trains.

I've been planning an outdoor layout for about a year now. My progress is much slower than yours but I am moving along. I posted a thread under "beginners". It has my track plan and some details. I plan to update it every week with pictures and progress reports.

Where do you find the time? I see you are moving right along, good for you.

Bill

aka rntfrmme


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Seems many of us from HO took the plunge into G..or much Bigger G..
Something our hands and eyes could still hang on to or see!!
Natural ...

I've been at this much longer than a year...ha!! Years...but again...still My first G layout...not first project..

Time is relative I think...
How much does your layout call you..come work on me!!
Or how much do you want to work on it...

I do as often as I can...but property calls for my attention most of the time.
My work is continually ...drop what I'm doing..go elsewhere...

Some is a benefit of watering plants...to a point tho. When I'm close to layout..watering plants and can put hose down for 5 minutes...I do " something" on the layout....if you add up watering the same plant..or plants over months and years...it adds up...but 5 minutes at a time...I have a number of plants I can do this with...when I get so far from layout that I just have time to walk over and walk back...nothing gets done.! So there is a range I can water in ..and work on layout...think multi-tasking...keeps the mind going...
It works...in the winters ..I get hours of time.
I'm where I am by being lite footed ..and quick on my feet...means lots of walking tho!!
...then I gets tard....

Good luck on your project!!
... Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bill, 

Bear in mind, there's years of planning and mistakes..redos...and some early local construction to position and lock in certain aspects of the layout...that had little latitude for placement here...was very close to too many items .. and needed carefull location - where I then built a portion to set it in stone..knowing other portions have more leeway between those preset areas..and would be easier to locate down the road.

So..take your time ...plan carefully!! Enjoy the results!!
..Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bill, welcome aboard.
Judging by your handle you have an active job... I'm semi-retired and Dirk has a full time property improvement project going, properly planned, it centers on trains. 
Simple, no?

May your track flow smooth.
John


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I do work full time. I own a real estate company doing mostly property management and some sales here and there. It pays the bills and helps to keep me off the streets. On average I probably put in 10 solid hours a week in the back yard on the layout. I spent a lot of time on the planning stage gathering ideas. Now is the work part. As crazy as it sounds moving the dirt is relaxing for me. It takes little thought and no stress compared to everyday issues at the office. rntfrmme= "rent from me" ;-)

Bill


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice lakes! ... Where's the water skiing fox?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Brandon said:


> Nice lakes! ... Where's the water skiing fox?


Twas eaten by the cougar drivin' the powerboat. 

Thanks for the pics Dirk, helps me visualize what you talked about elsewhere.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:

I like the water features. Are you going to stock them so I can bring my fly rod down next winter?

I think that you might be able to transplant some sand trout over from the Santa Cruz at Tucson. 

Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, put a bunch of rocks in the hole and along the runoff spots and you can call it water harvesting. 
Heavy downpour and light rain last night for several hours. My site a bit muddy too but it does make it easier to drill riser holes for the 2nd connecting ladder between elevation loop and #2 loop. Ground level no longer level with top of the wall in most places. That 10 - 15% compaction thing seems to be kicking in already.  Sun is out now but thundering over the Huachuca Mtns.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys are like too FUN...
Sun comes out...
Guy takes a little break ..
And ya 'all come jump in ...
...n splash in my ponds n streams. .!!

...did ya get wet play'n ?

Chuck...bring a 1/29 fly rod buddy!!
Boating. ...I'll need to start a boat collection now...eh!!
as fer as animals go...
there's enough wildlife roaming around these parts...don't need any more..
...saw a skunk out last nite ..while walking up from sitting at late nite 'putering..posting here's maybe..in ten feet I lost it in dark...grabbed brighter flashlight...pistol..searched for 15 minutes in dark n drizzle...never found it....darn

Is that what I'm building ....lots n lots of rocks for a water collector system!! ha!!

Oh n Bill...thought that was a license plate!!

Build when ya can..with what ya got...stress..maybe I jus need more therapy..know I move lots a dirt here!!

Thaxks Guys...I'll keep trying...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Heck, if you put tanks down there you wouldn't have to haul it.
Too hot, maybe later.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thought it were a bit toooo Hot ...
Then I thunk..
maybe was just me..
...wimped out again ..
So your wimped out 2 eh..
Must be us...!
Will check with that Clifford guy ..
..sumtimes he says it's hot too!

We all could jus as well hav a wimped out party..depending on the outcome...
...c'mon clouds!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

and Bill...
Glad ya "see" ...the theraputic value in the hobby....

Like that old saying goes....

"..an apple a day....
....."

Keep moving the dirt..little by little...

;-)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

"D":

I've got a 1:12 fly rod, if I can find it I'll take a picture and post it. If you still have water front property, I'll bring it down.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not moving....
..ha..will always be water front property...living on hill..
Just got'ta catch the season..
Stay a touch longer next year..!!

Lets see that mini rod..

Needs mini fish!!

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe you do this allready Bill..
But an encouraging thought is this:
If you have only 5 minutes to work on the layout..what do you do?

I work on mine ..even with in time limitations..
If I "only" get to dig one hole..or..only mix mud an set one block...I go do it..

I have to be flexible...I do not have a build list of events to work on in a particular order..

If I did most likely the layout would stall out....
An example is clearly in My n.g. loop area...
It is the most advanced portion here..yet currently its watering season...
I don't get close to the n.g. line now..
But I'm right next to the big wash..so I work on that area...
Someday it may be so complete..I won't be able to work on it..and some different area will need petting for progress. By then I should have sprinkler circuits working for me !!!
The moral is..when Fall comes I'll likely be back on the n.g. again..and thru winter. .into spring! !

So I'd encourage you to just keep at it....with whatever time you have to "de-stress"..
..that's what a hobby is for!! 

You have a plan ..and a good start..it justs accumulates from there..

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are Great Pictures...Notice how clean and green every things looks just after a desert storm....

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya...hi JJ....those occotillo grew big green leaves almost over nite too!!

News Flash...this just in folks...from a private source in Sierra Vista...now!!

.." never seen so much rain here "...

That kinda says it all..
..and I'm getting dumped on now!!
..the Dragoon Mountains are ...well...not to be seen at the moment.
Wife and I went for a cool casual walk after diner, right..and I happened to look behind us...not pretty..very quiet and sneaky..stealth like...we headed in the most direct path for the front door..
We were over 1/4 mile from the door...
Got here in time...and it still showed up on front porch..

Stay safe..looks to be a very wet weekend in My corner of the state...

Added : & now we have those damp "flash flood warnings" in effect...for the evening.
It's dark out ..I won't get to see it...

;-)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:

Here is the model of the flyrod. The prototype is 8.5' and the model is 0.75'. The scale is about 1:11.3. Close enough for the Maine 2 foot guys.









Chuck

This is an experiment using attachments.

It worked!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Chuck..your a handy guy to have around!!

Now, .... what about those fish??

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:

I think John has some fish over at Vail. At least he showed some pictures of some a while back. I think they were flying trout, if I remember correctly. Not the sand trout I'm familiar with from the Tucson and Wickenburg areas.

There must be some sand trout in the Hassayampa at Wickenburg because the sign on the bridge coming into town says "NO FISHING FROM BRIDGE" and all I can see in the river bed is a lot of sand and no water.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck,
That bridge used to be over in San Diego. We used to cross it in the 50s on the way to the Boy Scout camp....
The flyers were foolish to leave the shaded cover.... post egg laying salmon look better.... say Chuck, there's a tippet on my dash you can use.... 2012, why?
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Like the San Pedro nearby..
It's a seasonal thing..
...dormant for most of the year....ya!!
Dont know how fish make it!! ha!
..then..like now. it starts ..flow'n...

Ha


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

Was it back in 2012 when you posted those pictures of the flying trout? My how time flies!

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We..visited John's in the Spring of 2013!!
Got to get by and see the latest wonders!!

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:

Sounds good.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck, 2012 was referring to the tippet on the dash from my trip to colorado...
Not much to see here, Alan and Dirk are doing the big builds, but if you want to run...

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey there Dirk, whatcha doin this weekend?
And how's the cat?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jus a quiet one Bud!

A few quick 5 bags of crete early on Sat..stand a post up in a hole..fill some cavities in a short n low dry stack block wall..I found I needed to support some scenery...

Hot..move water...buy cat food..water plants..stay cool.- indoors..

Have not seen our injured kat again??

Life moves on......


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry bout your cat.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry about the cat, Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well....!!

The KAT..came back....

...no Hat..

Leg clearly ...been in a coyote tooth hold....

But..still won't come near me....
Not walking bad either..

Hope no invection....time will tell...hanging around now..

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok...on the train front....

A tenth of an inch of rain last nite....makes for a cool morning now....

Been priming..cutting ..fitting. ...and installing road bed surface out on the West bnd. main. Ran the full straight for Tully..now working on curves in both directions moving away from Tully. This has been worked on over several days this week...with the aide of morning cloud cover to work in.

It all adds up .to a growing project!!

Dirk


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Glad the cat is back, hope all heals well.

Any updated photos soon?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm currently taking and saving ....anuther hoard of pix!!!

Yes!!

Thanks Eric..like..your avitar pic!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your pics Dirk, and I'm glad kitty came back. Guess she needed to be still and heal up for a spell. I'll bet sneaky coyote isn't in perfect shape either though, ha ha!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha ha ..yep..

The last coyote that I saw..come thru here....
Left in a hurry....
What with lead flying at the tail...
From a mere hand gun....
Dust covered that poor guys tail!!! 
Even hundreds of feet away...

Yes ..he started on. My property!!!
Thence flushed him out from our orchard...
Leav'n with tail tucked..
Steadfastly...away...over a hill
...outa sight....

I've been told they have long memories!!! I could hope!!

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm, sounds like you need more cats!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Eric and the rest of My followers here, here are some more piXXXXXXXXXX . indeeed!!!

I have a train Nut friend who lives in Sierra Vista, that lets me know when items of interest will be running thru My area...!!
Like a set of PV cars - tagged onto the rear of Amtrak recently...
A SP coach & a NP dome liner...

So, ....





They sure were fun to see go by!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

here is the grade running out the tunnel to Tully, with a future bridge span about 12' long in the curve ahead. Here it is also climbing - looking away from the foreground.



A side view across the two tracks, West bound main in the rear (facing the right), the branch in front!



A great overview, which also clearly shows the roadbed surface overlapping on top of the branch line roadbed.



a closer view of the overlap....



The long view thru Tully,...



Looking back at the branch line turnout location, with a piece of flex track locating the diverging route thru a #10- R turnout...



this is about where I am currently on the mains...!!!! Lots going on here!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

not to be idle here, I snuck in some Narrow Gauge work this time also!!

More roadbed surface, installed at the yard lead and the beginning of the long broad S-curve, climbing up to the back side passing siding....

The open gap between the two roadbeds is a 9 foot opening for a straight trestle, down the road a ways still!!





This spot needed some catch-up work done before I could just install the roadbed ...

But, now I can run up the S-curve and fill all that in..
And move back over to the East curve, and do more over there....

Thanks Guys, 
Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well SUMTHN......... FUN here!!!

And BIG ...

And LONG......

And BLACK........

And sooty two........

With a "reputation"

well anyways, a recent addition sits in the shops undergoing new employeeeeeee awareness training! And probably just a wee bit of admiring, by the roads BRASS!!

It'll pass, someday!!

Also it's in the shops for loco equalization, testing and adjustment..
A touch of familiarity,.....

pondering....

and work!!! down and dirty WORK!! That's it...









Well, be good guys!!!!

Dirk - :^}


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the GREAT pics Dirk!
Lotsa hot work you're doing, but looks wonderful!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Dirk, nice to see roadbed going in.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice addition to your roster, always good to see progress, 
I might have some of my own in a couple of daze
Yer bud's back,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey neighbor!!!!
....how's trix!??

Safe flying...ha!

UP 9018 ...I'll have to go measure tomorrow...I think the roadbed is in the 75% completed stage, for the n.g. loop. not bad...considering time of year...I have 36 ft. of roadbed still to cut n trim...that will occupy my time on the ROW..for a season!! Not much after that...

Dirk


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk - what are you using for the road bed?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Good morning John,,

I use cement based house siding...8.25" wide as the base..with a second layer cut to 4" wide.

The face is factory preprimed..
I brush paint a primer .... called Gripper..for the exposed underside and over on to the edges...

Since I back fill the structure - my hybrid ladder system - with dirt, much of the lower surface is in contact with dirt..I wanted it covered and protected..

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok..let the gate open fer my girl to go to work.
Grabbed a long tape..
Seems there are still about 90ft of run that still need roadbed surface, which would complete the basic loop..
...add about 40'-50' for the passing siding..
....keep adding...for both East & West wyes..
But ..once the loop is complete, I'll work on the second layer..and begin track laying!
Always ..lots to be done...never bored!!

;-)


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking great. Thanks for the updates! Love the Big Boy. 

Does the Amtrak run close to you or did you travel for that? Nice looking passenger cars.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Eric..I took the pic...standing on my property..near the layout..!!
Real close....!!

;-)


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> Eric..I took the pic...standing on my property..near the layout..!!
> Real close....!!
> 
> ;-)


Nice, build'n trains and watching em'


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Dirk. That is a good idea. I had often thought of using hardiplank siding, so I am quite interested in how it works for you. 
I have enjoyed your build tremendously, though just the thought of creating such a masterpiece makes me need to sit down and rest.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well my layout build is a mutually tiring affair...

It tires me!!
&
....it seems to tire those watching..also!!

Maybe that makes it well balanced..it really gets JJ going..but we have not heard from JJ for awhile, mmmmm ? Where are you JJ..?

What sometimes is not so apparent, the vast size of the layout, causes me to be a bit creative in the choice of materials used for construction here. I am driven to keep costs down..thus where many easily use a trex decking for a roadbed surface..it becomes seriously cost prohibitive here.
Plywood is a great material..and is often used on raised layouts..but not in contact with soil...

Any way you can see how my mind is kept busy solving material issues and challenges to build my layout!

Marty has expressed concern about its basic brittleness...I've seen customers and employees pick this stuff up ..and snap it in two...barely off the shelf..I've done it once or twice..but don't worry now..as it gets cut onsite into the lengths needed..

The large mainline curves use about a 3' wedge..while the smaller n.g. curves I'm using about 2' wedges..I rip it on a small table saw for the second layer...

And cows have broken a spot once..

We don't live in a "perfect world" , ....building trains " outdoors "...so..we do the best we can!!

Take a break..get some rest & come on back...a siesta in the afternoon helps sometimes..esp.if your living someplace Hot....!!

Thanks John
D


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

More pics of the Big Boy please. 
EBT12 now has acquired some Yoder 35 and 40 ton hoppers.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Lorna..
...just for you..sure!!
Have to wait a bit tho please...
It is in the shops now...looks like a gutted fish...parts laid out here n there...

Long list of tweaks to work thru...first...
..I grabbed that neat cab shot as sort of an ice breaker!!

Hook set!!?

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nuther month gone...
New one started....it's August!

Been raining in little bits...a tenth, a tenth, - during the nite..add 4 tenths more...

Did my usuall walk-about..check plants n stuff. ..see what's what..
Grabbed my long bar when I was done with my inspection tour....
Settled it into the dirt, dirt being removed in the viewing pit floor area...got a good drop...
Worked the ground for a couple minutes...then cleared it with a shovel.
Placed the fresh loose soil up in the new fill area along the tracks...
What I found was dampness had only sunk about 2 1/2 " into the ground..
I would have thought for the rain amounts..and time frame of several rains, that it would have been more in the 4" - 6" depth range...
Alas it is not....dug up surface dirt for awhile that was easy to dig in, down to the hard dry stuff! Moved enough dirt to change things..and enough to tire you guys out. Ha..
...So..I took a break!! Oh ..I was tired too..plus frankly..its cool.. I was sweating pretty good..air rather damp...no sun...the wind coming up...
I was just getting plain colder...
It's still summer..right!

Maybe it's time for breakfast...

Have a great weekend out there!!


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, want to see more of the Big Boy.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I have some old Hardi plank I used years ago you can look at. While it is a great siding product, it does not hold up well when water can lay on the surface. It breaks very easily where not supported.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jeff...in Your decription, I would agree.

I find fully coated in gripper primer..water just beads up...

Which is why I use the primer!

Dirk


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, I did paint mine and it was ok for several years, but over time began to fail. John & I are in NC, I think it may be fine of a long time in your much dryer climate.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff - I am still in the thinking about the RR stage. I have so much going on I didn't even get around to putting the locos back on the shelves at the new house. But I intend to focus on it after September. Wish I hadn't taken up the old track. It was great for running long trains.

Dirk - sorry for the hijacking. Now back to you...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi-jacking.....didn't even feel it...
....did ya learn sumthn! 
........were ya ...motivated? !!
....ta play trains again....

Don't go....its all fun...for all....

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, however....now that your here John Allman.

Describe what a long train is for you.....

This is a wide open variable....depending on who it is asked of....

Thanks....D


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, I've been seeing commercials about new kind of Rustolium that water just beads up on. Since I have some scraps of hardiboard laying about I may give that a try. Power shed is standing up well with only latex house paint on it. Still need to get over there with my shovel.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Probably ya need to be in AZ ..first me thinks!!

Too HOT ..fer more than brief periods of much of anything now...
Can't plan around the clouds. .
They aren't very .. pre.dict.able. here!! Ha!

Moved a bit of dirt today...mostly sunny..wasn't much fun..

I like ta have Fun...whens ah work on the layout!!

Lots easier at least....

Hoping your doing well bud!!

Dirk .....thx


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Siding on your power shed is a match to being on a house!!

Hangs ..vertical..

The problem seems to stem from lying flat and holding water....

Mine is really buried...will only get damp during rains...which hopefully will "stay out" ..with gripper painted on all surfaces...

D


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk - I have lots of PFE cars, and an assortment of tankers, box cars and the like. I like to pull them all, and its even better when Bruce or Jeff came over to play. The most I pulled with a BR 52 is about 50. With a big US engine, you can pull more cars than I have - probably around 100.
But the work of taking them all out of storage is a bit of a dampener on that.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Who builds the BR 52 John?

That is some loco....

Yep hand carrying cars takes it toll on the hobby...

D


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, been watching your thread. Not sure when you will be done, but when you get trains running I have to come see this 

-Jim


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot Jim....
Trains will move ..long before completion happens!!

In the mean time..I strive to move forward. .

Progress contunues...if I didn't get tired..
....and the audience didn't get tired!!

Alas..out in the future some!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sometimes moving forward can get bogged down in the dirty details.. not!!
Really - dirt eh.....

I have a spot that has been passed over - sorta. It is a 10 foot span with blocks on each end to support a bridge span....

On the way thru life, I figured my idea for what I wanted just was not gunn'a cut it.
So using typical modern designs for track work, I went with a basic and easy - earth filled berm. This still required work to complete...

I had to start digging the trench for the lower wash to run thru.
I had to dig extra holes to cement risers to support the hy-brid ladder system I use.
But this could only be accomplished in stages...

not quit there, but nearly so....

I dug holes 2 feet from the block stacks, and set risers first.
I have continued to dig out the wash lengthwise, and to depth as needed...
Today I was able to set one of the middle sets of risers, ..
The last one will be dug and set, down in the wash proper it self...
also, this is looking from inside the curve...



This is looking from the outside of the curve...



the wash is dug down a foot or more here... 4 - 4in., thin wall sewer pipes will get laid at the bottom, to allow rains to pass below the tracks above.
They will have cement portals, and side aprons, poured in place, with 8 foot long pipes.
Then I can begin the back fill here also.



Really.................... I'll be back soon!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dirk-

In the first photo and the last I see a pipe on top and another below. One track on top of another?

Looking good!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Got it..your looking at gray conduit...located along the west wye leg..
It will carry the wiring for the turnout motors...

That was hastily installed..after I had placed too much fill and had to redig a narrow trench to lay it in..not too long ago..trying to keep up with my work..

The further along I proceed ....
the more complicated things become..
Mm...n the more I forgets....
What goes where...
An occupational hazard of building a layout me thinks....

Dirk


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk - Aster makes the Br 52. With ten small driving wheels it is quite powerful.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice work Dirk, thanks for posting the pics.

Just curious, what put you off the bridge idea in the end? Curved track, switch?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for ? Cliff...

...in a word. ....."height"

Curve is not a problem...switch could be cool even!..

What is not easy to sense is the scale at this point...28" from ground line to track...14" trench depth..these are not even bad of themselves ...

The 2 designs I have to influence me nearby are set much shorter....they did not seem usable to me for what I saw in my minds eye....
Sure..its a toy..a model. ....a bridge could easily be built..and be great...even impressive...

But it did not fit my inspirations locally....

These are mostly precast concrete designs...such that they carry the track ..and full ballast...across a span.....allowing a floating track to be easily maintained by crews...along with their regular track repairs....seemlessly.
They are supported on heavy steel H columns ...driven in by a pile driver. 24 hours a day...I watched many being built and installed here...these are welded to plates in the precast bottoms..think of a wood bent...built from steel. ...they stand. - 10' - 15' - 20' or so feet high....basically low structures...

It did not feel the same built to a 80' - 100' height would carry over the same....

The fill will carry this height and the 350' length..in appearances easily.....built between two hilly AZ hillsides...

It will match better what I see!!

;-)


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK Dirk, thanks for the explanation.

You've probably thought about this, but you could berm it up to around 18" beneath the track, pour your piers on the berm, and then do your bridge. Actually that might be safer than a bridge built all the way to the bottom, because then you'd have that thick berm (maybe with some riprap if needed) and your heavy-duty culverts to handle your gully washers. 

But, you have many other opportunities for bridges, I suppose.

Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes indeed...

Bridges are numerous! without counting...& ....I haven't....

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Consider these thoughts...

The first track was laid here in the early 1880's...

The washes have cement or rock faced portals..dating in the 1910 - 1920's..

These were bermed filled in that time frame...and added on to....
Double track was only added in the 1990's, maybe late. The culverts were lengthened, all on one side ..- which in this case became the new West bound track...meaning the original line became the Eastbound row.

The work still stands today, as is...

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

We have a stone rr bridge near here, built in the early 1800's, called the Thomas Viaduct. Longest curved stone arch bridge anywhere, I believe. CSX still uses it every day. 

Amazing what those guys engineered.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea...

Just like you pondering over those b&w pix of the V&T...

Looking fer hints n glimers of inspiration-itis...to build into yer layout..n make it a unique layout....different from all others before it!!!

ThX


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yer right. Thank you.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well.... I have managed to do some rock collecting in the past 2 days!!
Brought home several car loads..

Stock piled some..placed some on a rock wall...near the mainline. .that provides a nice retaining wall effect..holding dirt in place for the row..while protecting an existing plant. 

Added more dirt fill in places...soaked it in well
Added some decomposed granite dirt up along the runners...using a flat ..or square ..shovel to level it with the runner top. Using the same shovel to back drag along both sides...smoothing it flat on both sides of each runner...

This was hosed down well..being carefull not to disturb it with the spray..
Several soakings..has it pretty well set in place..
I need to do some more of this trim dirt filling along the runners...this is the last step in preps for adding the roadbed surface ..

Once it has been watered down several times..it becomes rather hard. Does not compress when walked on under foot.

Tired again. ... darn it...hot out..time fer lunch! !

Later guys!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While I have been pretty much shut down since having steady rains here..which turned into lots of mud...which made layout work not worth chasing after..which made predug riser holes refill with sand ..silt..and muddy water...just to get dug out once more...yet the fill dirt was muddy. .and sticky ..n heavy...
So ..I changed gears and went rock exploring n collecting several times...which was fun to do since it was also cooler and sumetimes clouded over...some rocks were for the layout..some where for the wash/culvert wall I built....

And I did clear a set of riser holes...that stayed clear thru this morning. I have also been having a tired back from moving "heavy rocks"..so this week has plain been slow....
But up early..seemed better..mixed a couple bags of crete ...set risers...dug out once more a couple spares on the wye tail..leading to the branch line...reaching past the wye turnout some distance now....and set those also...

This afternoon the crosses were added, some cross doubler tubes, and I extended the inner runner some 20ft..on the East bound line...reaching the straight portion at Tully...

Did some other digging and sorta heavy work today in between jobs..
Back does feel better..not as tight..but I'm tired tonite!! And I made some progress too..!!

And ....its raining...yet again...to settle any fresh dirt work I did get done..like cover some recent water pipes ..on another location here at home!

See what's what in the morning lite...I started a puzzle of rocks..trying to create a end wall from the latest rocks ..which may start being cemented in place in the morning....

Time for rest...enjoy guys..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya right...this morning brought heavy thunder on the roof top!
2:00 am..then rain. - went back to sleep....
But ..found another .75" this morning...this I found..

What I lost was all the dirt fill around the pipes..mentioned just above..
All that is there now are pipes and fresh rinsed bare rock..the bottom of the ditch...
Bummer....start over...a new do-over!!!

Mixed many bags of crete for cavity fill.....
Time to rest yet again...

Dirk - more rain coming...up to 4" for Aug..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rain knocked me off line Thursday overnight, tonight's storm knocked me back on. Time to run new phone line from box to house, I double gang a couple of strands, but the desert heat/cold. wet/dry and static electricity all conspire agin me.... been nice and quiet you say? Oh my.
Had 3 hours of intense rain 2nite...
Walls are formed, need a dry day to use mixed w/ water treatment (thanks Cliffy)
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya..your getting lots accomplished also, ....eh John - TW....

We trade rain storms,
Wonder tho...any left fer Alan n his sink'n dirt..?
Mine is sink'n...or muddy...can't figure...

Oh Mickey...over here bud!! Someone's got to be crazy...to build such a nite mare ..and awesome layout...no one else is...I had to give it a go..!!
Besides...all the incredible jabs n comments just keep ME pointed in the right direction. ..n eyes keep building more....n ....more...

Works for me!! THX!!! YA drop in when next in N.M. way!!

Dirk - had a light over niter...just a few drops ..here n there...and a bit more over there...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems a bit of awhile since even I ventured in here...
I know Alan got several rain storms. . that passed on us recently..he got flooded n wet...dry here! 
Been pretty hot tho...work slowed..
Then had a nice storm drop by this last Monday evening n afternoon ...
..whence it was over..a whole 1.5" fell from the clouds..they were lightened n moved on..!!
So ..been pretty wet here all week..humid n warmer..a bit of work has occured.
Lastly...I watered plants 4 hours yesterday - Friday...and hauled 3 tanks of water home..
Ah..with little bits of work on the layout here n there..and multi-tasking during the hose watering...I set some stray pipes as a base for a small hill...added some 1/2" mesh steel screen..in a horizontal band. Positioned vertically on the pvc pipes..will start slopping mud on it in a week or so...
Need to keep adding a fresh bunch of fill to form a base for the hill..soak it in well. .pack it down...

Have added alot of fill along the curved ROW just before Tully.
Looks much different now..

Placed a stair step block, capped with large pads. An easy access for the work crew to xross the mains, dropping down the inner side...leading to the interior of the branch line Wye area..

Now I've taken dig cam pix..n phone pix....current there...
But need to find 'puter time to process it all....and drop in here again with 'em!!

Happy Dreams...till later

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos???


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok..Marty..for you speed readers...
..go back and read the last paragraph!

;-)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it done yet?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Some is!!!
..LOL..
Course TW...
...got ta have something to work on ..tomorrow....n next week ..

Don't wanna get bored...
...course ...mixed rain n mist are upon us now...
..n ...I can't get to my puter till it gets dry...

Hot coco morning so far...watching driZZlies.....
....mmmm...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty is off his game, transitions are like that.
I picked up the slack.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..inspite of all silly comments...
..Your not a slacker than...!!

I enjoy building....will do more...got more planned!!

Rains a packing more fill...I luv summer rains....esp slow ones...over 9" this summer.so far...

I see I do have a long list of pix to work thru sooooooN!! ..... when its dry...

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Storm - croc-Odile-tears has left his mark!! WE got about 2" this week, not much for this last day tho..

So moving on to some fun stuff,...

I do not recall ever seeing a charging "pair" of SP-patched locos running thru here, but here they are now.... heading West...



The LORAM - rail grinder train was "in the hole" for a brief service day, over labor day weekend. took on water, blew off filters, dropped off trash, etc. A fresh clean crew showed before sundown, and it left about 9:40PM.....



Got a real lucky nite shot out of it before it left!!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Following My choice to be done with a bum bridge idea, and do a series of drain culverts & fill, and continue the Arroyo dry wash, I found Myself in need of a means to climb over and gain access to the inside of the growing Branch line Wye, area - for the MOW crews.

Steps developed in My mind, and in place on the layout. The step base on the outside of the mains..



A side view showing the path over the mains here....



And once over the mains, to the inside Wye - stepping down into the interior area..



Some rocks to detail and hold back dirt fill..



Looking down on the crossing...



A break in the weather, sun is out - in the background is one more broke down train...left a long mess blocking the grade crossing for hours, The lead 3 locos left the area, limping badly, at a coasting idle, best they could do, yet the 2 remaining were shut down, dead on track. a tow truck set arrived in the dark and eventually left the scene...



Rocks added to support and define the base blocks, and path end.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Flickr went on an intermission, but not for long...

With cap steps to step on added, 
more rocks, 
more fill along ROW,...





I started adding a support frame to build a Mesa on, next to the tracks, and back to the small retaining block wall.





Down low trackside...



Screen is being added to support the mortar mix to build the Mesa eroded side walls on.



more fill, also added to extend the service road along side the tracks, ..



the view looking back from Tully,...



This is on going. Ha, when dry,... and I can get out, and not muddy to dig fill..

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Love seeing it all in one place Dirk. Beautiful work, you gotta be proud.

Boy, your cats are sure the photo queens, aren't they? Do they sort of run to wherever you're pointing the camera? 

Anyway, those steps look awesome, and your legs & back and track will thank you for years to come!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now, for the Inspiration for this scenic area!!

Mesas and mini buttes...







These will prove to be a challenge to build and incorporate into the layout, but should add a great dimension to the looks here....

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Today was a "Delectablely FOAMERS Moment"....

I happened to see...notice barely a 5 consist loco set running by....then I near broke my neck tho!!

The middle was a ...... darn nice...Wow...a returned to service.....a SD9043...UP 34**

I was like incredibly surprised to see this ....for that matter any 9043 back on the rails...
UP pulled the series for cracked frame inspections....long time ago....they were just gone...
I like 'em...and frankly .....have missed seeing My Favorite power monster on the road..

I had just heard the NS had purchased 120 of these...so I'm also looking forward to them being rebuilt into "Black Knights"..
and running here also...more color to view....!!!
I guess for now UP has retained 200 units...so I'll be seeing those hopefully soon also...

All in all...it was a great morning!!

Hope some of you get to see them near you!!

Cool!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Gorgeous scenery Dirk, both natural and trainural!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's gunna take some playing around to capture those eroded details well..

I may need an experienced mortar guy to guide me thru ...till ah catches on...

It's a large and vast setting.. fer a large railroad...hope it all blends together well...

ThX Cliff..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As a result of other property projects here I have moved a great deal more earth fill to the layout, adding to the scenic area along side the curve I have been filling with dirt..

I gathered loose block laying around to add to the small retaining wall backing up the hills at this spot also..

Need a car full, add more crete..than more fill dirt....then I can visualize adding to the pipe supports for the upper eroded portion..doing that to expand the top part of the hill..
At that point I'll only need to add fill dirt within the hill peak section....

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have taken pictures of different Rock Formations all around AZ. I have them in a file for future reference. A couple of favorite places are on RT 93 on the way to Las Vegas just outside of Wikieup and another is on I 40 at the AZ NM border. 

We are coming into our good weather. I have been outside in the mornings making preparations to work on the layout. The rains have generated the weed patches and Inspired some Paloverdi Trees to grow. I hope this summer to experiment with a Texture Sprayer and some Stucco with the fibers on Stucco Mesh. Forming the Mesh then spraying on the Stucco with a texture sprayer. When I get around to it I will post pictures maybe even a video. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi JJ....I have traveled the rt 93 from NV. to Phoenix many, many times!
Always like driving thru that area....

Great idea having a "Scenery" file....always good to look at pix while building on our layouts..

Good luck with mountain building buddy!!

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Great idea about scenery files. Found interesting cliffs when driving to Oro Valley for Dr. appointment.. Foreground would have been rushing river due to rains last month.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Alan - aka - Fyrekop

Were you over by "River road"?....near intersection with Oro hiway....
..lots of cliffs along there. ..

....one is encased in sprayed on cement....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Considering our rain this week....at this point it would only have to get colder...

.... and we would have "Snow".!

...not yet!!! Yes..I'm shut down ... again....

Had a week and a half dry spell.....lots done....
Had a few moments between storms yesterday....went and mixed some concrete that became damp...used it to fill more block cavities on the latest small retaining wall...

'Bout it for here tho....weathering.. the weather!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

With a small clearing...
..some sun n blue skies..
It turns out ..
...across the Pass....

There is a dusting ... of Snow!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dirk
Is yours extreme garden railroading? LOL. thought I'd say HI.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

ThanX Marty....

I'm sure its all of that and more words of adjective definition....many have been tried here before!!

It shall garner one heck of a title .. someday!!

Pretty wore out I is.....
Moved a bunch of "real" RR ties, the over sized 9 ft long versions....

Helped wife work on orchard this weekend....'course I was elected to do the wheelbarrow, pik n shovel, set and moves ties in place ..... jobs....

Touch of rain a few times...coming tomorrow

ThX!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, you alive??? Hows the RR going?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Not much happening now!
Been trying to do some modeling....but...like today ..was in the 40's in the train room...

Cool storm n rain passing thru may start moving on now!

Mostly doing dirt work....clean up....not supper productive at the moment!

Thanks ..knock anytime..


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Howdy Dirk,
Be sure to post some of your modeling pics sometime. Your passenger cars are pretty amazing!
Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah!!.....but,... Mmmmmmm..

I haven't even been on 'puter fer like 5-6 weeks....it's in a log jam of in-use n diss-use!
Winter droll dums n drums!! Super slowed ....shoved down inta first gear me thinks! Ha!!

Lots of restructuring of modeling area.. Lots of cleaning happ'ning....throwing stuff out...moving other stuff in the way...repacked things in storage...
Getting ta where I got a bit a foot room agains... I can even turn around...use the small band saw....found a bunch of plastic sheet to cut up..

Cutting up cars!! Wooooo-eeeee
Cutt'n up loco frames...even better!!
Started moving doors on that baggage car! Great project...lots a fun.
Cut up 70Mac frame....shortened it some...looks right nice as a fresh "Tunnel motor" frame now...even started building the rear step ladders...should become a great post Rio Grande - SP SD45T-2R, pre UP power unit!!

Trying to have fun in the shade here...

Ya know...now....winter turns the corner in a couple weeks!! Daze get longer...Springs a comin!!

Keep watching!!!!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk
Happy holidays to you and yours. 
Will have pictures of what I came up with regarding your questions about seeing the mine area. 
Guys working on the new solar system stopped working for 20 minutes or so and came over to watch the trains run around. Finally got the tracks clear after moving the 4 yards of dirt they pulled out of the holes for the solar frame.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas to your Family...and everyone here on MLS!!!! Merry Ho Ho! to all!!!

Seems your tak'n advantage of free dirt...almost free..ya paid fer those big holes - to add to the scenic variety of your layout!! Great..
Your working on the "el sunken mine" site eh!!

Well. Drop pix some where buddy!! We all wanna see!!

THX


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

One YEAR!!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!!

lets try this.... SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

been some time, I'm trying to figure were i left off... not!.. lost pix recently is a big issue. meaning i will have to reconstruct missing pix over time...

try this one - I've moved dirt around, adding more fill in the East Wye area.



A deep trench dug for a wash culvert drain pipe, in fact 2 - 4in pipes


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Here we'll digress a bit, back to the mainline long tunnel area. Added risers were moved to widen the space between the East and West bound tracks thru the tunnel, with new risers glued into the ground here, the form pipes moved out to guide the effort.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great to see ya up and running again Dirk!

Thanks for the new pics, I'm glad to see your good progress.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dirk-

Great to see you're back posting on your thread 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it done yet?
Merry Christmas buddy.
Good to see you back at it.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Merry christmas 

jj


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning mates'

Merry Christmas to..to all..be warm n safe...

In response to our buddy Cliffs request for sharing my models of pass cars, I'm starting a new thread to preview my ideas and work to date. Consider it a primer on HW cars..my version.. Suitable for my layouts needs!

Nice ta hear from everyone. Thanks!! Life doesn't sit still...hobbies need to at times...
SD


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dirk,

Are you back for the long haul or just teasing all? Your rail empire is looking good! Get er done!

Merry Christmas,
Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe you can get someone with a drone to video tape your railroad and post it.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ditto that, and Merry Christmas from me, Dirk!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho....Merry Christmas to all MLS'ers here and afar!! 😎😏

Not sure yet if I'm doing the teasing.... Or perhaps life been teasing me...
When its been warm outdoors, I've tried to play in the dirt some!
We have a growing group even of MLSers that are branching into quads to film trains or layouts from above... The time will come....

Thanks for your kind support, interest, patience, prodding along and questions for me!!
Life seems to be the long haul...the rest is just trains.

Dirk
DMSRy.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Xmas in the books...! Last June it was warm and the skies blue.. The Narrow gauge crew dropped off a new flat car for the line here. Here it is seen basking in the summer heat..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Straighten that brake wheel


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, does this mean you live in a perfect little train world - Greg? LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it looks good, I would never say anything about the wheels and coupler not being weathered with rust like the real thing. I think its fine as it is.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

ThankX Marty, I rather expect it will get lettered in the future, and run thru the car wash of weathering once or twice in it's life....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was just yanking your chain Dirk, had to look long and hard to tell if real or not.

The brakewheel, and the molding parting lines in the coupler mostly told me, the rest is perfect.

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just AML buddy...!

... ah felt the chain....silly...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That trackwork threw me, the ties and ballast look so real.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Heck, I wanted to say; Throw some dirt on it, ya want the brass to think yer loafin?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, while the ballast looks good, the variation in size is not normal, most routes use a fixed size ballast, it's both too fine and too coarse, but it does look good!

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yer all having fun I see....

...is it real.... Or....Fn3?

Works every time....the course gravel fills faster...could use a final shifting of fines in future.I always thought about a light berm of fine dirt between rails. ... Running lengthwise...like old n.g. lines have....all in layers here...all good

What you see is screened wash gravel....from my wash on layout... Could use a finer screen fer top layers... Someday...

Yea... Even I am amazed looking at pics of just a toy now n then....

Thanks...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was rather surprised it was NG. I thought you was a modern mainliner.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I need MY Fn3 fix .... alot, its My birthplace of trains...'old Narrow gauge trains..

I have a luv affair with Shays... and loggin.....

This Sunrise was on the 22nd,,, a few days ago!! Really PINK to my eyes, not so much to phone cams tho...but..


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful Dirk!
CJ

PS, your layout is all on the near side of those mountains, right?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh....you mean in the dark shadows below..?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

the layout is off to the left here, several hundred feet...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Trying to catch up on work, spread out over much too long a period of time... and not made it here...

.... this is working along the front N.G. straight thru Dragoon, looking East.. the road bed surfaces are extending towards the tall trestle in the back ground...










.. more road bed in place










here is the Dragoon spur turnout location, a #8 rt turnout, followed by one on the spur, leading to 2 spurs, one a short track to a loading dock. While the other is about 30 ft long, a staging track for the station passengers or passing trains to clear the main...










sitting on the curve, looking back towards Dragoon...










all primed to date...










continuing across the tall trestle gap, around the curve further, looking north, towards the East Wye turnout, a lefty...










the 4inch layer of road bed added, primed, plus a outer run of the wood spline base in place...










the lower N.G. feed line, runs below the tall trestle at this point gently curving back towards and below the upper curved main line, entering a tunnel to pass below the main above...




























...cont...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking from the outside of the East end of the loop, facing West here. A viewing pit is being trial checked for fit and location, against the track and tunnel both, built from broken faced block of a chocolate color, which will sit on a cement footing for stability..










..the last 12 foot stretch needing roadbed on the East part of the loop...










a parting shot here... broadly looking at the inside of the tunnel liner growing here...

the lower line running thru the tunnel...

...in the left fore ground is the East leg of the East Wye, curving towards a line not up yet... the loop curving here to the right...heading West along the long back straight.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, that all makes,,,total,,,since???????I understand. Yes,, your just crazy.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So .. With that Marty.. I'm part of the Club....

Those that build trains out doors..!! @@

Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL,, Do you have any ideas or thoughts on about when the "mainline" will be running for your open house?? I guess main 1, since you have lots going on.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

First running loop will be the N.G. line as shown here..just above!
Dates..to run a open house? .my life has had a great deal of interuptions in recent years...

I'm now longer holding my breathe here...but trying to get moving once again...reason why a work shop gets built next year...not far off...

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I flew in on Google Earth today, tell them you need a more up to date picture!
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a stale Google once again....!

I've talked to Google so many times about this..... They just keep saying something about how they can't get out to the country to take one of those fake satelite pictures...

Go figure....eh!!!

Hope your flight wasn't too disappointing , TW....

@@


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Those that build trains outside aren't really crazy, just obsessed. At least according to some spouses and/or significant others


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

fyrekop;

Sorry to disappoint, but we ARE crazy. All model railroaders are possessed by their loco - motives! (Especially by the one that they have not bought as yet!)

'Nuff said,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> I have a stale Google once again....!
> 
> I've talked to Google so many times about this..... They just keep saying something about how they can't get out to the country to take one of those fake satelite pictures...
> 
> ...



Naw, it's always amazing to see your vision! My pic is dark and so last year!
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Checked Google too.... Best guess from details on my place ...projects n work...about 3 1/2 years ago... A lot of layout still missing .. Darn...have to work harder I guess...I thought I'd done more!!!

Across property..tiny white car...gone now....!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

For those not back East, or in the deep South, OR stuck in 'Ol California, or further North. 

Winter still comes a few times a year here in the very Southern directions of Arizona. Esp on the right side of the state, more so than the left side does.

Just a week ago, one inch of rain, 1/2" of snow on that, add more rain, 0.3inches, ... and you get this show...










A blurry passing train, all colored in the snow, against a white backdrop...










on the third morning the sun came back out, early for this Westward view of the hills and granite rocks...










SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A very few warm days to get any work done here, yet I picked at a few small details moving forward on the lower line...










An over head type view , looking along the line of the lower runner, here I just recently glued several pipes together in a supported straight line, while gluing set, added screws at the couplings. till dry...










A side view looking across the runner, in a supported position, close to correct elevation to start with the alignment process...










A bit lower here, risers added for correct height, X-rosses glued to support the runner.here starting with the inner runner...










overhead view, lower line, under trestle...



















The second outer runner added, passing thru the turnout for the Mine spur, off to the left...










... and here is the reverse view looking from the Mine spur tail back to the turnout and the lower line,, look at the wide shovel track on the ground below...










I hand leveled this section with a short torpedo level, breaking the bubble, mostly by hand. It resulted in a steady climb of 1% grade - great at this point of the lower feed line!

Bout it for today, an afternoon of sun and warmth, enough to get a bit of work added and wrapped up...

More to follow MLS'ers, ...

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Coming out of the tunnel, extending onward past same..we'll explore the future lower feed line as it winds to wards the N.G. outer yard, and joins the layout and loop from there. We will be following the Red line for this...





































The brown lines are the outline for a foot path...this points out the rather small 12 foot radius curve used to fit this line in place, which became a 180 degree - 1/2 curve - with a 90 degree - 1/4 curve - rolling off in the opposite direction into the yard lead.
I know a few will laugh at My small curves I'm building... 24 foot circles here...I am considering a slow speed order on this feed line back into the yard, say 20 - 25 mph.










This just gives a view of where this line is headed, needs to land to work. It X-rosses other tracks in many places. Other N.G. track, climbing East Bound double track main line , and the single line of the run down hill for the West bound line of the mainline also. Many bridges, trestles or tunnels will need be employed to meet the many needs of all the roads involved. 

SD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol,,,lol,,,lol


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had my house for 18 years. I have had snow on the ground 3 times. I am at the 2000 ft level. I do see snow on Table Mesa, New River Mountains, and the Bradshaw Mountains. So far this year it has been in the lower 30s 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We are at big difference in terms of elevation JJ...

The layout area sits at about 4600 ft....and above!
The far North West corner rises over 4720 ft....a 1/4 mile away..

Why I get snow a couple times every year...colder winters... Cooler summers...toss up..
..yet is near tracks for entertainment value!!! 

Room to grow a miniture world of railroading none the less...

ThX guys!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

that explains a lot, good to know.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The whole layout is going to be elevated? 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ...no the layout is not all "elevated". Here on the eastern end of the Narrow Guage lines the ground fell off a great deal...leaving the ROW 4 feet in the air..as shown.
Yet 150 ft West the track line runs nearly on the ground..

It creatively will be fully sceniced. Lots of opportunity for lots of different looks in scenery...yet all mostly AZ in nature for the appearance!!

I'm ready for roadbed in the recent area this week.. Some back filling towards basic scenery will follow soon... The tunnel needs to be completed...then more of the same..more work..
Looks like a warm week ahead..so hoping to get my feet wet around the layout as much as I can..have a small shed project to complete floor on this week...warm means get to work here..

All Fun

Thanks Guys...also I noted that I left out a picture..I'll going digging for it...

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks JJ, I forgot to add this over view of the N.G loop..
Looking from the West end towards the East here..
Notice how the track line runs just a few inches off the ground on this side...

The East curve of course is in the background, the center of current progress here. You can just make out the new lower line below the curve, for relative height compared to the upper main line of the loop...










Start to a better week ahead tho... Good 'Da all, 

Dirk
DMSRy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirk, in your NG loop, are you literally using a narrower gauge, or just running NG equipment? 
Confused...
CJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Cliffy..Aah shucks... Please not to be corn'fused here Buddy! 

Yes..the N.G. is on 45mm track...correct for Fn3... what may not be clear is this is a dedicated Narrow Guage line.... Only! 
The mainline is for modern 1/29th trains only...
...but on our working yet impractical 45mm track also for other scales...

Hows that? Thanks....

SD


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Red pickup was last seen this afternoon with 500 feet of 3/4 inch pvc pipe sticking out over the tailgate, so more digging in his future.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL...a RED truck has been spotted...!!
..additional load includes 400 ft of 1" PVC pipe ..good for 200 additional feet of N.G. line in the form of runners.. further expanding the Fn3 project. ..

Sharp eyes.. what can I say...Alans dogs got a lot of ear scratching today...from me!!

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon turned into a nice work session here, warm and not too windy. 
Installed 8 pieces of roadbed in 3 areas.

Here 4 were added around the last part of the East curve. leaving a blank spot for the last 2 pieces.










3 were added on the new lower line - heading to the tunnel..










The under lay was slipped under the existing turnout base, this on the upper line, the wye turnout to the East leg.










Today I added the last 2 pieces for the East curve, tied into the long back straight here off to the left.. Now the curve has become pretty stable with full roadbed in place, it is not wobbly any longer. 










Looking back down on the lower line - adding the second outer runner towards the tunnel. But unlike yesterdays nice work atmosphere, today was very blustery. The wind continued to blow my torpedo level off, making it difficult to set the Xross-level on the runners.. aargh!

So between that, batteries for tools running down ... I headed indoors for chips and sour cream and salsa snack, a wine cooler, and playing here.....










Moving along, in spite of sporadic cold weather...

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now ... news Flash.... Update on the RED truck sightings!

... was found parked on a grassy hill, over looking a parked mixed freight a few days ago!










Driver not found....

SD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it done yet? You would think after 1215 posts we would see trains running.  

Seriously, it is coming along quite nicely. I hope the PVC pipe guys sent you a nice Christmas gift.

Chrishttp://forums.mylargescale.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Aah.. A little humor goes a long ways!! Haha....

This is Fun... Did notice a very recent pile of white pipe unloaded... Figuring how far it may take a guy building such a tiny layout..!!
Working in a complex corner....layout may spread wings...!!

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes... I worked on the layout this afternoon a few hours...

Dug lots of rocks from holes...I saved then just to show here...not!

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I've seen some snow pics over the weekend, just piles of white stuff - hiding cars and larger objects yet!!

Here's hoping last nites Sunset will help a warming and melting trend for those of you in the cold East coast....










Was really pretty Gorgeous, nearly missed getting this pic tho, running to get cam, and back into view to get this shot...

Enjoy....

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now ,... here's a long over view of the work on the East curve recently...

Clean, mostly an uncluttered view










Using the wood mock-up for a number 8 turnout as an aid, I slide it around on the runners to find the sweet spot to locate the mine spur lead from. Here is that spot!
Shows the side view, and marks to remind me later during the build process




























I did some digging to extend the lowered & cleared ground for the pads inside the tunnel run, then dug 3 more holes for risers, cementing them yesterday..
I also dug 3 holes for the mine lead out to start the spur run...



















Digging in the ground varies here, you know that, but here is a reminder of the effort to produce holes in My ground. The tunnel holes are filled with rocks, the mine spur is mostly a sandy loam dirt, not bad to dig with just a shovel by hand...

But here the results form just 1 hole dug in the tunnel row... rocks , and more rocks!
These are beat on with a bar to break them down in the hole and slowly cleared to depth....










the largest rock is 4 inches across, 



















again, these all came from just one hole. Beat on till I reached the depth needed...

Well - bed time yet, naw... still early right?!!

Drop by again, come over and kick some dirt, or a rock!! I was asked what I do with the rocks... these all become part of base waste fill for the growing fill work on the ROW. I'll use nice rocks collected for scenery viewing, .... later... 

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice progress Dirk, you're sure creating a fun place! 

When I was in the excavation phase of my tiny layout, my Kubota contractor admonished me: Save every rock!! I did. And you know, I've used all of them, big and small, for various retaining walls and etc. 

Cliff


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Plenty of rocks in that there dirt  Have some more from my "clean" fill dirt if you need them


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys... Don't get me wrong here....I am using
every stone I come across...definitely ... Indeed!!

UN-Installed the coco Brown block wall..used only as a guide for the footing locations... Which I followed with more digging...drove pins deeper..cut a form board to length. Screwed, set, & leveled same..more digging behind for footing trench.. To needed width... All the dug dirt .. Well I picked it up right where it comes from..twist n turn.. Then drop it as fill along the berm following the 4 ft. tall track as fill... Now at least 1.5 ft high... The wobbly ROW is becoming very stable as this progresses... As it should...

A bit beat...unloaded block from truck today besides this afternoon work session..dark n cloudy.. Cold breeze

Enjoy everyone's nite!! Please...!!!!

SD


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Tell me more about the spring-loaded setup on the guard rails on the prototype. Never seen such a thing. Do you have a picture?
> 
> Greg


Are you referring to the Movable Point Frogs, aka "Swingnose" frogs? They're used on high number turnouts, usually #20 to #24 and above. Basically, since the angle is so small, flanges can "wander" onto the wrong side of the frog. The Union Pacific uses them on the 70mph main across Nebraska and Wyoming. They're also used on the Northeast Corridor.

Some of the largest turnouts ever made are in Nebraska, #30's in Gibbion, NE. They use three switch machines, although most swing nose turnouts use two. One for the points, one for the frogs. These things are over 100 yards long!

The UP even has a special signal aspect for these high speed turnouts. Approach Clear Sixty is Yellow over Flashing Green. Approach Clear Fifty is Yellow over Green.

I hope that's what you were asking?

Robert


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Robert.. You went to lengths pulling a question from page one!!

What has been discussed were the "guard rails".
The turnouts local on the mainline in my area are typical frog turnouts.. Not movable. Unlike our modeling world.. Close enough for the gov.
The guard rails are over long affairs.. Like around 25 feet long.. Straight rail including ground entry tapers only, not huge bent wings as depicted in model world. These also are placed in a raised position 1.5 inches higher than the stock rail is for improved safety..increased surface area against the rear of a wheel flange as it rolls by.

This is my inspiration for my turnouts on the layout... Which are no. 14

Drop by again...thanks.

Dirk 
DMSRy...

SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

With a few scattered days of reasonable warmth outdoors,.. a bit more work moves forwards again,...

It has gone beyond getting old traversing the washes and deep spots to get around. I have 2 foot path bridges that are in My need, yet not usable to me.
I started digging footing notches for piers on both ends for the shorter 9 ft bridge across the large wash. It will be 48 in. wide with decking when completed.










In the background one can see and relate to the mains, both ends of the white pipe runners shown where RR bridges will sit.










Both notches dug clear, setting grade height level for both side pad bases, to build block piers on, thus supporting the RR tie cross span beams.










SD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

More digging, in spades and over time is resulting in a place for the broken block wall footing to become formed up.
This area is the Viewing Pit on the East curve. 























































In case it was missed, the slow digging of dirt to clear room for the forms has been in turn used for fill on the tall risers on the East curve close by, slowly growing deeper, or taller up the risers! 

Winters back this week, hope everyone stays warm... pretty bitter out, use Hot honey!!

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great work Dirk. Are you dry-laying your blocks?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some nice work there Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning from white-out AZ.. Once again...think camoflage here...

Yes... I dry stack all my tunnel liner block work..grey block...add a few cavities filled with crete..buried in dirt..."no rebar", to create a metal free zone..thus no radio interference inside the tunnels for My R/C toys.

Stuck Indoors now..and for week..doing recent pix posted is motivating..while sitting on hands waiting to go again... 

SD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking great Dirk. Hopefully the cold weather out your way passes soon so you can get back to work.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Still holding my breathe here...

Under water..multi-definitions in play here..
.. L O L

SD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Much of the layout wash out with all the rain your way?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah Dirk, everything OK?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Usual summer... Rain runs below grade... August much wetter than typical.. 2.5 x's more... In less than 1/2 the time yet..
Long time to complete this month.

Grass grew cutting grass. .. Mid Summer variety!!
SD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

We've had a fair amount of rain here this year. Crops look good though. 

On a side note have an offer on our house, inspection is done, waiting on appraisal, then close September 28. Rent a place for a year, break ground on our land this coming Spring. Then I can start my new layout 😄


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like 2017 will become a great Home building year for some of us..!!

Don't give up EW!

SD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

It sure will be. Hopefully by this time next year we'll both have our new workshops. Then we can build away


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

What a vast undertaking! Looks almost as big as the Dynamite Rio Verde and Eastern Railroad.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As Dirk has passed away, and this is an old thread, I'm going to lock it.


----------

